# TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - GIRL BYE



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:bully3 No.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm actually looking forward to this, at first I wasn't that bothered, but the trailers are promising and the segment on raw actually intrigued me. I'm not sure if it is airing in the uk though, so I'll probably have to download it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



>


:durant3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



y2j4lyf said:


> :bully3 No.


you'll be missing out on a bunch of fine women brother. 


Natalya finally going to get the push all the smarks been crying over for about 5 years.


Tyson and Nattie's wedding >>>>>>>>> the Red Wedding >>>>>>>>>> the Royal Wedding


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie :yes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:kobe4


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What the fuck?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RenegadexParagon said:


> What the fuck?


what are you what the fucking over?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am only here for more footage of the Canadian Royal Wedding.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*HYPED*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'll be using this as my fap material now that David Cameron is taking away all our porn. Hyped.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas :mark:

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

oh dear lawrd that eve marie


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bellas owning everyone, and the GOAT being GOAT is gonna make for some great television.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Thread should be stickied.

It's gonna get 'sticky' eventually anyway 8*D

Dat Eva


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It actually looks kind of interesting. I may check out the first couple episodes. Could be just what the Divas need to finally get some attention again.

Also, Eva Maria :suggs:artest3:tyson


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I want to watch it I am a sucker for these shows haha but I feel like it is going to based more around the Bellas who I strongly dislike even though they are from my home state


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Too bad this wasn't on when Lita/Trish/Stacy/Torrie was active.


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Great to see so many people come out of the closet all at once.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Instead of airing RAW next week, lets air a three hour episode of 'Total Divas', because that's what our sports entertainment fans want to see.

:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it weird that in some sort of sickening way I want to watch this show?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SmarkyKunt said:


> Great to see so many people come out of the closet all at once.


yeah because watching this show is really gay compared to watching nearly nude oiled up underwear models pretend to fight eachother.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bella and THA GOAT talking about their future :mark:
Funkadactyls fightin' and jigglin' :mark:
Nattie and THA WORKHORSE getting murried :mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh mah lord, sign me up!


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> yeah because watching this show is really gay compared to watching nearly nude oiled up underwear models pretend to fight eachother.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Joke thread?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



IWCLOL said:


> Joke thread?


total fucking shoot.


not sure why people act like this is any more low brow than professional wrestling. it's not like you're watching the opera or broadway every monday night.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck yea, cant wait for this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> On the surface, Total Divas is just another reality show. A group of women, including Nikki and Brie Bella, will live, love and work together as a team to achieve their dreams. There will be arguments, romance and probably even a scrap or two. Along the way, we'll learn things aren't always what they seem and that there's a vixen waiting to emerge from every good girl and a heart of gold beneath even the harshest facades.
> 
> But Total Divas will offer more than standard template reality television. Wrestling fans, even those who would never be caught dead watching Project Runway or a single show about housewives, no matter the locale, will likely be transfixed by Total Divas. It offers something not found on any other wrestling show out there, not even Raw or SmackDown—a glimpse behind the curtain.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...he-new-show-may-be-a-wwe-fans-dream-come-true


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SmarkyKunt said:


> Great to see so many people come out of the closet all at once.


:lmao well said. I came in this thread to say something simular


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SmarkyKunt said:


> Great to see so many people come out of the closet all at once.


:lmao one of the saddest posts ive seen today.

followed by this 


harry huge ego said:


> :lmao well said. I came in this thread to say something simular


Your on a wrestlingforum and you watch 2 almost naked guys holding on to eachother yet watching a reality show with some beautiful women means your coming out of the closet :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck Eva Marie...that bitch is making me have to clean off my laptop screen and shit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



harry huge ego said:


> :lmao well said. I came in this thread to say something simular


glad to see there's internet in the 1950s.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'll maybe watch it once just to see more of Eva Marie. But I can't fucking stand reality-TV, so I'm not even sure I'll get past 2 minutes.

However, I did watch Tough Enough, but that was really good.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> :lmao one of the saddest posts ive seen today.
> 
> followed by this
> 
> ...


If the women aren't fucking & are just gonna run around talking like a bunch of brainless chicken heads then yeah, it is pretty gay. Porn is a click away or people can go get laid IRL, but to sit around watching dumb ass women talk & get into fake ass beef just to bring in the viewers is a waste of time & as bout as *****-worthy as you can get.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> If the women aren't fucking & are just gonna run around talking like a bunch of brainless chicken heads then yeah, it is pretty gay. Porn is a click away or people can go get laid IRL, but to sit around watching dumb ass women* talk & get into fake ass beef* just to bring in the viewers is a waste of time & as bout as *****-worthy as you can get.



ironic to say on a wrestling forum of all places


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie has made me wipe my laptop screen clean more often if you know what I mean :hbk2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ronnie vs. The Situation was realer than Cena vs. Rock


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

definitely watching, looks fantastic.

Natalya better learn to stick up for herself though or these divas gonna walk all over her. 

btw NAOMI :ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah I'll be watching for Namoi and Jo-Jo :ass

But I feel that this show is going to flop so hard. Probably will only last about two seasons.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

not even two seasons.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Who's knows, if the crap on MTV and TLC can become successful this could be a hit. lots of people love trash and "reality" on their screens.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

can someone explain the difference between reality tv storylines and wrestling storylines to me please. in NON-BRO or homophobic fashion preferably. btw i understand that reality tv has less athleticism that's why i brought up storylines.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

You're actually looking forward to this show? I have no interest in this show whatsoever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i have super interest in this show. me and camillepunk broke down every single trailer scene be scene in the chatbox. you guys missed out as we uncovered a lot of juicy secrets i.e. john cena's status as a NEVER NUDE


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Does anybody have aby of the videos? Th one where Nikki Bella says 'hey boys'?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eve Marie

:datass


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sorry, but I am not anticipating this at all.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> On the two of them picking complete opposite guys in Daniel Bryan and John Cena:
> 
> Nikki: "Well you would be shocked that The Bella Twins have different personalities. Brie: That we are actually very opposite even though we are identical twins. Nikki: Night and day. Brie: But when you look at both, Daniel Bryan and John Cena, that is exactly who Nikki and I are. I love everything—Nikki: She likes beards and hair—Brie: I respect the beard—Nikki: And I don’t like hair. Brie: Yes the more grunge to the clean cut. But that’s Nikki."
> 
> ...


:bryan 

:mark: @ Bryan and Cena's bromance.


----------



## harry huge ego (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> Your on a wrestlingforum and you watch 2 almost naked guys holding on to eachother yet watching a reality show with some beautiful women means your coming out of the closet :lol


Sure calling people '' in the closet for watching it'' was dumb but I was too lazy to make a real post. 

How does a show like '' total divas'' do women any justice ?

You have these idiots in the Australian media surprised and shocked that women are getting raped and assaulted on the street's. Have these people never heard the saying blame belongs in you're own backyard ? 

Look at the way women are portrayed in the media. Their sex objects essentially. I might be overreacting in fact i'm certain I am. It's just how I see it.

I just can't help feeling when you have a society who's main objective is judging women based on looks. Stuff like that is bound to happen. I mean Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian are more famous than Amelia Earhart. What doesn't that tell you ? I went throw school and she was never mentioned once.

That's why i'm so frustrated. I don't get why you would be happy for a show like total divas to hit t.v screens. It's just lowering peoples views on women. I see it as a cancer. I'm talking about people who already have a mental illness that are already on edge. This show plants seeds in their head that they shouldn't respect women. That's what worries me

Why can't we have a show on hard working women who have brains ? That's the kind of show I want to watch. Non of this feminist crap either that's cancer too. I want something in the middle. you know ? Real people I can realte too.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I have no trouble saying that I enjoy trash television. However, this is way too trashy even for me. Don't care about Eva Marie (great body, hot hair, bleh face). Don't care about the Bellas one fucking iota. Its basically them saying "come and have a look into how we live our lives and see our personal relationships." Problem is, these aren't people I would actually care about watching. Sure, there are families whose lives I like watching. They're all fictional people. Like...the Bundys. That's a family I love to watch. Why? Because they're exaggerated characters living an exaggerated life in exaggerated situations. That's why they're entertaining. Watching people actually live is horrendously boring and stupid. "Eva Marie looks a lot like me. If one of us doesn't change our hair color, that could be a problem..."

I don't need to see a show about first world white people problems (which, mind you, are usually problem they create for themselves, as if they're addicted to drama and bullshit to give their lives meaning). Didn't need to see it on Jersey Shore, didn't need to see it on Big Brother, don't need to see it here.

Wanna know someone's life I'd want to get some insight into? Jake Roberts. Thankfully, we got it in Beyond the Mat.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show airs at 10:00 pm on Sundays, which means once a month it will go head to head with WWE ppvs. I would assume they won't air new episodes opposite of ppvs, but it's a little weird they chose that time slot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



harry huge ego said:


> Sure calling people '' in the closet for watching it'' was dumb but I was too lazy to make a real post.
> 
> How does a show like '' total divas'' do women any justice ?
> 
> ...


***** youre on a goddamn wrestling forum. its an entire industry geared toward the lowest common denominator and red necks. what the hell are you doing looking for full well rounded 3 dimensional female characters here?

what next, an arab or foreigner who doesnt hate america


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

media is to blame for rapists. i shouldn't watch total divas. it might make me a serial rapist or something.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

can we sticky this please? total divas talk gonna take over this sub-forum if there isn't a sticky thread to discuss it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

if tna has a section, i DEMAND total divas gets one too


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

of course. The Bellas & Eva = sexy & entertaining.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

SO READY FOR THIS Y'ALL. God bless you for this, scrilla. 

If that messy Raw segment is anything to go by, Total Divas is going to be 100% relevant to my interests. Apart from being so ridiculous that it reaches legendary levels, it is legit my feminist wet dream tbh. Chicks running shit, getting quality dick, chillin' like besties etc etc etc. Plus, look at the diversity! You got white women, black women, Latinas, goats etc. Mainstream TV could learn a thing or two from this show. Also cannot to see all the dudes who suddenly find feminism and complain about ~~~how women are represented~~~ in the show before going back to rating these same Divas in the WoW forum or fapping over a nip slip.




Farnham the Drunk said:


> If the women aren't fucking & are just gonna run around talking like a bunch of brainless chicken heads then yeah, it is pretty gay. Porn is a click away or people can go get laid IRL, but to sit around watching dumb ass women talk & get into fake ass beef just to bring in the viewers is a waste of time & as bout as *****-worthy as you can get.












...and that is EXACTLY why I am all for this show. Can't wait to sip on male tears as I watch the objectification of Justin Gabriel, Fandango etc.



JOAL.COM said:


> if tna has a section, i DEMAND total divas gets one too


PREACH


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This premieres tomorrow night. :mark: Fuck yeah. 

John Cena is gonna hurt Nikki Bella and yeah she's the big boobs one and isn't as hot as her smaller boobs sister (weird how that works but it's true) but she's still a human being with feelings and I'm tired of Cena destroying lives while nothing is done to stop him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

brother don't blame Cena for hurting women. it's not his fault he can never be nude.

maybe he can become a leather daddy and join aces and eights instead.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

even Tobias MARRIED his woman even if he could never satisfy her sexually or procreate through normal means


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

There are people actually _looking forward_ to this shit?

To each his own, I guess. Looks as phony as a Hulk Hogan comeback, but whatever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

spoiler alert: breaking bad is phony too


edit: so is pro graps.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



HankHill_85 said:


> Looks as phony as a Hulk Hogan comeback, but whatever.


lol wtf you know wrestling is a work, right? 

:lmao this fucking forum.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CamillePunk said:


> lol wtf you know wrestling is a work, right?
> 
> :lmao this fucking forum.


Yes, because I just learned, right now, that professional wrestling is fake. You've made my whole world crumble on that one, brainiac.

There's a difference between outright showing how fake it is, and getting your audience to suspend SOME disbelief.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Everyone looking forward to this show knows the Bellas are right back out the door when it's finished, right? Look at the timeline. They return on WWE TV and it's what, a month or so before they announce a "reality" show?

Enjoy the fame-hungry whores all you can.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is gona be a fucking train wreck lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



HankHill_85 said:


> Yes, because I just learned, right now, that professional wrestling is fake. You've made my whole world crumble on that one, brainiac.
> 
> There's a difference between outright showing how fake it is, and getting your audience to suspend SOME disbelief.


yeah and WWE does the former so what's your point 



HankHill_85 said:


> Everyone looking forward to this show knows the Bellas are right back out the door when it's finished, right? Look at the timeline. They return on WWE TV and it's what, a month or so before they announce a "reality" show?
> 
> Enjoy the fame-hungry whores all you can.


:lol and your point is?

I will enjoy them while I can, just like everything else I enjoy in life. thank you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Whores>watching men in their underwear fake wrestle.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am going to watch the first episode. But that's all. And I am certainly not going to admit to anybody outside this forum that I watched even one episode.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



HankHill_85 said:


> Everyone looking forward to this show knows the Bellas are right back out the door when it's finished, right? Look at the timeline. They return on WWE TV and it's what, a month or so before they announce a "reality" show?
> 
> Enjoy the fame-hungry whores all you can.


This is in no way surprising at all friend.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

really odd how so many people on a wrestling forum are looking down their noses at this show

you do realise you pretty much watch entertainment geared towards the absolute lowest denominator of TV audiences right?

I mean wrestling has its moments of brilliance. The Punks, The Pipers, the Foleys, The Austins, but overall it is pretty dumb ******* trash. Its like the original reality TV.

I mean for God's sake, the industry's biggest star ever is a ******* who used to drink beer, swear, give people the finger and beat the shit out of his boss and family.

War and Peace this is not


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

shit is airing live for me which is rare on this comcast shite. i'm still in the process of moving, but i'm HYPED as fuck and my ass will be firmly planted in the seat at 7 PM tomorrow night.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JOAL.COM said:


> you do realise you pretty much watch entertainment geared towards the absolute lowest denominator of TV audiences right?












Aha.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*I've gone as low as downloading the WWE App, so I don't see why I wouldn't watch this :side:*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

brother Total Divas > Raw. at least these women will be half naked. fuck that PG raw shit etc.

wait nvm i'm gay for watching this hahaha. FEED ME DICK. :ryback


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> brother Total Divas > Raw. at least these women will be half naked. fuck that PG raw shit etc.
> 
> wait nvm i'm gay for watching this hahaha. FEED ME DICK. :ryback


I won't watch the show but Eve Marie? *Drools*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

she's also a giants fan :yum: :kobe4 :kobe6


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate myself for wanting to watch this


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

don't hate yourself brother. #ItGetsBetter


#FEEDMECOCK :ryback


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't get the fascination with Eva Maria, I really don't. Naomi and Cameron however. :yum:

Though seriously, I will not bother watching this because I don't care if its hot women with garbage drama.If I want hot women I will either tell my girlfriend to bend over or I'll rub one off to chicks making girly love. I don't understand how garbage shows like this only get attention because its a bunch of attractive women, they're hot women big fucking deal.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total divas will actually have matches, Hope those matches will be good. LOL maybe they can make a "total divas" championship


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is a case of where it will be so bad it's good.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Top comment on one of the videos
"Wait, he sleeps with those jorts too? Come on dude lol.﻿"

LOL'd.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Argothar said:


> Top comment on one of the videos
> "Wait, he sleeps with those jorts too? Come on dude lol.﻿"
> 
> LOL'd.


he's a #NeverNude brother. how come me, CP and JOAL.com are the only ones who seem to understand this.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Because you all are the only people that want to watch this shit


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> Because you all are the only people that want to watch this shit


someone isnt comfortable with their sexuality


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Will all divas be on the show or just those from Raw segment? And who are Eva Marie and that other one (JoJo?)?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

so hyped for the BIG PREMIERE tonight


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

viewing party at my place guys!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Finally, I have a reason to watch E Network. Who needs Keeping Up With the Kardashians when you have #TotalDivas!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

THE HYPE.

Betta than the Attitude Era


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate the fact that I will check out the first episode. Damn wwe, and this forum brainwashing me.. 

Hell I wont watch this live of course lol.. i watch it online,


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Will all divas be on the show or just those from Raw segment? And who are Eva Marie and that other one (JoJo?)?


It's gonna focus on the ones in the segment. Though they'll probably have other ones shown when they do the backstage stuff and Tyson and Natty's wedding.

They're new Divas the WWE hired for the show.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't have cable (it's useless and expensive) so I can't watch it live.

I expect to find a link somewhere though :jordan2


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ratings for this> TNA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



krai999 said:


> ratings for this> TNA


What does that have to do with anything


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh man I'm really going to need a live stream for this.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Anyone got any idea if/when this is on in the UK?


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Even if I wanted to watch it, My E network is off. Perfect timing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> Even if I wanted to watch it, My E network is off. Perfect timing


You have then been spared.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How does one in the UK watch this?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

probably illegally


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> Even if I wanted to watch it, My E network is off. Perfect timing


Running the first ep after Raw on USA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> How does one in the UK watch this?


Drunk


----------



## T.J. (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can see this being actually entertaining or very :cheer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Will def watch it tonight. Some ppl act like watching it will actually harm them :lol It won't be great tv but hopefully it will get a few laughs out of me. Whenever DB is on screen i'll smile i guess.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

watching Falling Skies tonight (2 episodes left) so maybe I check it out later(if I feel looking at Eva Marie for 1 hour; damn).


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

well if you're watching it tonight, it starts in less than 3 hours from now


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

45 mins :mark:


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hope this show turns out to be good. I need to see pretty dresses, wonderful hairstyles, and gorgeous shoes!

I really want to root for the divas but they need to show me something. Hopefully, they completely commit to making this a good show.

Otherwise...:no:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

According to Wikipedia, next week's episode is gonna involve Bryan/Cena/Bellas going on vacation. It's gonna be awesome.

Also, are all the episodes 1 hour or just the debut?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Good to see I'm not the only person here gonna watch this...Whenever I see DB I'll mark out :agree:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I.. Am actually going to watch this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

IVE GOT A BOWL OF POPCORN AND MY DICK IN MY HAND. TIME FOR TOTAL DIVA'S, BITCHES.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alchemind said:


> IVE GOT A BOWL OF POPCORN AND MY DICK IN MY HAND. TIME FOR TOTAL DIVA'S, BITCHES.


Just be sure to aim away from the popcorn... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Here we go...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

it's starting


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



rjsbx1 said:


> *Finally, I have a reason to watch E Network. Who needs Keeping Up With the Kardashians when you have #TotalDivas!*


Im sticking with the Kardashains. I don't think I can handle the divas in a reality show environment


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

god damn naomi is awesome or TRINITY I GUESS.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

is this the first WWE TV-14 show in a very long time?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I guess Veterans are ranked lower than the midcarders.. -_-


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder who bought her that car... :cena3

Lulz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

shocked jimmy uso fat ass even does cardio


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i wonder what the Divas think when they got taken out of the WM card?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is sad, knowing their match gets cut from WM


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nattie moves quick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

damn the ANVIL was HIGH as fuck.

that was ric flair's daughter btw.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


> I wonder who bought her that car... :cena3
> 
> Lulz
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww my boy cena is on tv

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*FUCK OFF, JOHN CENA!*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki Bella, getting all the perks from the one superstar that takes all the main event spots and WWE title reigns on WWE TV


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I FEEL LIKE WE'RE THE NOTEBOOK


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

D BRYAN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

i always like "behind the scenes" type stuff, and realize that kayfabe has been long dead, but i'm not sure how i feel about this. i mean, i feel like they should at least ATTEMPT to maintain SOME kind of kayfabe. just kinda seems like too much, not a big fan of the 'reality' side, strictly for the kayfabe, or "art" (as i've heard people say) reasons.

what do you guys think? seeing the bella girl with cena just seems kind of weird haha.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki's pussoir earned her a Range Rover.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

THE RETURN OF BRYAN DANIELSON :yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LMAO HE GOT YOU A RANGE ROVER? 

:cena3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The contrasting of the two couples is great already


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL @ Cena....


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


> I wonder who bought her that car... :cena3
> 
> Lulz
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Looks like that wasn't all. :cena5


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this is one interesting show


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

It's a chic reality show. It's not for wrestling fans.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan burying Cena he's like all i give Brie is my DICK.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

10 minutes in and Total Divas = the best pro wrestling related show on TV.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor Nattie 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A Mixed Tag Match that was also taken off the card :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

yeah, i know, i just kind of feel like it ruins what little mystique it had left. and i'm a big chick reality show type of guy anyway, so i'll be watching haha.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:berried



LOL DAMN NATTIE BERRIED. SHE'S BABYSITTING DUTY.


----------



## Iruleall15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

I think its Nikki Bellas way of making sure everyone knows she is with Cena so he cant cheat on her like he did his wife.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The hilarious part was that she was all kinds of friendly to Steph, and them bam buried bitch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Poor "Natie"... some no namer WWE suits delivering the news she's not on the card


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This show ain't that bad :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

damn now that's just wrong. No screen time during the main show, buried on the diva show. Divas champ to grooming her replacements tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show makes me hate the Bella's so much more. Spoiled bitches. Fuck cena, too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This has been pretty good so far tbh lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Total Divas = The only TV-14 WWE show on tv currently


fixed


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Poor Nattie.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Reality Era :romo4


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

EVA
GIANTS
:kobe6


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*I'm watching this, and I like it. I have no shame. Nattie should just quit.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i like Eva Marie better as a brunette as opposed to a redhead


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jojo is 19? Damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I"m out right now so im missing it. Hoping for some sexy girl action that includes cameron. anyway I also thought it would be kayfabe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie strutting in like a HBIC LOL


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm actually liking this

Eva Maria is gorgeous as a brunette


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol nattie ducking out.


----------



## Bill O'Reilly (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

What is this smut? This sort of trash TV is all too common among today's youth culture and whoever is responsible for it is a pinhead.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Blonde for Eva Marie? I'm glad they stuck with red for her.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is cold-blooded but I love it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THAT ASS on eva marie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> lol nattie ducking out.


she's like "fuck this, i can't believe i have to do this"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

who the fuck is Vincent?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is making me love Brie Bella....

D-Bry chose the right Bella!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Are they showing nice cleavage, and booty? 

If they are I might watch it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol brodus 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Any link for the show?


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

God I feel bad for Nattie


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

BUSINESS IS PICKING UP


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Brodus


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brodus Clay making these poor divas cry


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brodus the heel :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vincent needs to have several seats.


----------



## Iruleall15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*



Bill O'Reilly said:


> What is this smut? This sort of trash TV is all too common among today's youth culture and whoever is responsible for it is a pinhead.


Turned it on. I think I heard fuck atleast 10 times... Some Vincent guy wants to fight Brodus? lolreally? Brodus will eat his ass.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lmao Vince still sticking it to the harts.:vince5 and I wanna see brodus whip dat ass.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vincent the usual reality tough guy


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i missed that, what did Brodus Clay say/do to Ariane?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> i missed that, what did Brodus Clay say/do to Ariane?


He told her that she sucks

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Woulda' loved to see Brodus drop that clown. :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*



Iruleall15 said:


> Turned it on. I think I heard fuck atleast 10 times... Some Vincent guy wants to fight Brodus? lolreally? Brodus will eat his ass.


that was so stupid haha


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brodus/Vincent would sell tickets.

This show is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i wonder what the Bellas & the Funkadactyls think of their mixed tag match on the Raw after WM? i was a part of that crowd and all we did was Fandango-ing throughout that match :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vincent would have dropped him. At least he's got muscles. Brodus is just flab.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


> He told her that she sucks
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


damn, and he works with her every night, that's horrible, and he's fat


----------



## petecrimson (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

it's the divas, who cares, they can't hold a match anyways, and still hold no purpose besides being eye candy, even in the PG era


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Vincent would have dropped him. At least he's got muscles. Brodus is just flab.


Brodus is mass dude. He lifts a lot


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Better than the Notebook?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

All I know about Vincent is that this fool just got off of a plane but he's ready to go to jail. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Vincent would have dropped him. At least he's got muscles. Brodus is just flab.


Don't matter, Vinny boy would've gone down like a bad habit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel like my head is about to explode and I want to punch myself in the throat. I just...

And Brie is proving once again that she's the pretty twin.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Trinity with the obligatory "call out" meal.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

NAOMI like BITCH don't fuck with my paper


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I wanna know how much all of these women actually hate each other and how much is TV fluff.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trinity?

HOLY SHIT A WWE SHOOT SHOW!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is one big cat fight ready to happen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I look like the Lion King... LOL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The camera man staring at DEM ASSES

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


> Better than the Notebook?


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Disrespect?! He said she sucks. And she does!









I can't.

If this show doesn't have Orton slipping some chick GHB, I have no fucks to give.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is so scripted haha


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They need to drop the Funakadactyls and put more focus on the other divas or add Kaitlyn and AJ.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dammit I wanna see too!!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Arcade said:


> Trinity?
> 
> HOLY SHIT A WWE SHOOT SHOW!


that's not Trinity, this is a Trinity:








:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> This is so scripted haha


Scripted? Everybody is shooting on each other. It's a SHOOTOUT.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

_*I like Naomi*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This so is actually not bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If they could replace two of these chicks with Maryse and Kelly Kelly, especially with their weaves now being on point, I'd watch every episode.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah I'm supposed to believe she went red without prior approval. OK.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie looks like a devil now


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"This is heat"

unk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jojo does have great smile


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

My god, dat ass on Eve


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie lookin' like a redhot killa


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Emmanuel Lewis is just a side kick. Damn.

Yeah...WWE with them lax rules about appearance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Newbie WWE DIVA. Damn they shooting hard.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm enjoying the HELL out of this show so far.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is the CM Punk of the divas. fuck the office.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I guess Alica fox doesn't exist


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie stays losing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie is the Aundrea Zuckerman of WWE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie, you should seriously consider quitting WWE


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

my god marie :kg1 and LOL 6 feet under ain't enough for Nat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man, they stick "Nattie" with the worst jobs


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Bellas are the girls you don't take home to momma. But you take to the motel for the night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nattie shooting on her position in the company.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bella's owning Eva and JoJo by making them get more champagne.

:lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If WWE was smart, they'd turn this whole Nattie thing into a storyline. Have her turn heel, and go after the other divas for being so favored. People would be able to relate, since they'd know what was going on behind the scenes, due to this show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

wow Nikki can act like a total bitch at times, just like as seen there


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

kinda feel sorry for Natalya now :lol she doesn't look great at all, i mean yeah she looks good but they are making her seem like a whiner and just the jobber of the Divas.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like Eva Marie


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KingLobos said:


> The Bellas are the girls you don't take home to momma. But you take to the motel for the night.


at least for Nikki, with that fiesty attitude she has


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> kinda feel sorry for Natalya now :lol she doesn't look great at all, i mean yeah she looks good but they are making her seem like a whiner and just the jobber of the Divas.


She's the only one that isn't acting.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena?

Time for piss break.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sensesfail said:


> wow Nikki can act like a total bitch at times, just like as seen there


Act?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm not watching the show, but if this show causes WWE to do things like this on twitter, I hope it continues lol:
WWE Universe ‏@WWEUniverse 
#BitchPlease. Soon to be trending worldwide


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LilOlMe said:


> If WWE was smart, they'd turn this whole Nattie thing into a storyline. Have her turn heel, and go after the other divas for being so favored. People would be able to relate, since they'd know what was going on behind the scenes, due to this show.


we have enough heel divas in WWE currently


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena is only with Nikki because Vince told him to so he can have Cena on this show.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

can't tell which i dislike more, the bella twins kayfabe personalities or the bella twins real personalities.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

entertaining 1st episode ....... props wwe divas


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is a bigger work than RAW, but damn is it entertaining.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Ratman said:


> Cena is only with Nikki because Vince told him to so he can have Cena on this show.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I wouldn't doubt this at all.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KO Lariat said:


> I guess Alica fox doesn't exist


I completely forgot about her. Is she still dating wade Barrett?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dem guuurlz fighting! Watch out!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CATFIGHT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Maria on Twitter throwing shade and causing a fit at the same time on Twitter is far more entertaining. 
Just let her do YouShoot Part 2. 

Naomi needs another pack of weave. Cameron is using the same weave from Tough Enough.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

All this drama over a nothing mid-card match that ends up being pulled lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*FUCK OFF, JOHN CENA!*

lol


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hey now, Cena can't be cussing on TV. Think about Cenation!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Im out so i cant watch the show but these comments are funny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm literally laughing at the lines Cena's spitting at NIkki.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Until you hit up Kendra lust again Johnny boy


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> I completely forgot about her. Is she still dating wade Barrett?


I have no clue. Tbh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

wrestlemania!


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Show-off!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



almostfamous said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I wouldn't doubt this at all.


Trying to make Cena look like the super sweet boyfriend. Cue the scenes of Daniel Bryan making Brie cry. Lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

There is no way costumes wouldn't be ready minutes before Wrestle freaking mania. No way in hell.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Could this be why the match got cancelled? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> Trying to make Cena look like the super sweet boyfriend. Cue the scenes of Daniel Bryan making Brie cry. Lmao


Even on a divas show, the propaganda continues


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bella Twins rooting for Team Hell No <3

Great show!

Brie Bella is my favorite diva now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah their Mania match was never going to be a match to begin with.

And they're waiting to have their costumes completed at the last minute when a couple of scenes ago they were wearing them for "dress rehearsal"?

This is some Wrestling with Shadows shit :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bellas gotta enjoy being on this show. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron going out to the WM crowd naked? i'd pay to see that


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

hope this moment was captured on video


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Lok said:


> Bellas gotta enjoy being on this show. :lol


Its focused primarily on them, so of course


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Moto said:


> I'm literally laughing at the lines Cena's spitting at NIkki.


that's his way of french kissing :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*21-0*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BURIED. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena burying his own gf!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena came out at 10:30pm EST i think, so that's why he didn't have his special entrance


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Twice in a lifetime


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena's theme = the ultimate :troll


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki getting buried by her own BF for giving him that marriage talk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Undertaker! 21-0!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Nikki getting buried by her own BF for giving him that marriage talk.


:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Nikki getting buried by her own BF for giving him that marriage talk.


:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Another fucking break? Fuck you, America.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LMAO. Oh hell no to the mixed tag match being after Taker/Punk and HHH/Lesnar hahahahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The divas are Eve


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Nikki getting buried by her own BF for giving him that marriage talk.


Fucking lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wouldn't be a WWE show without all these fucking commercials


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i actually wish this show is 2 hours long, i can't wait til next week's episode


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sensesfail said:


> i actually wish this show is 2 hours long, i can't wait til next week's episode


The wait till be worth it with the Cena/Bryan/Bellas vacation.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> LMAO. Oh hell no to the mixed tag match being after Taker/Punk and HHH/Lesnar hahahahaha


No that actually makes sense. They usually have a cooldown match between main events.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> The divas are Eve


That gif is everything.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

wait, the Bellas didn't wrestle at the 25 Divas battle royale at WM25?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie secretly smiling on the inside.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is showbiz baby


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Did the Bella's say they worked so hard? Didn't they come back like a week or two before mania?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"The match before went long"... umm, the freaking Streak Match, divas! Just a tad more important.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sup Layla


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Layla :lmao
Forever the creeper.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So the match got cancelled because triple h/Brock lesnar went on too long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

GROWN ASS WOMAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't :lmao


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

FAAAANDAAAANGOOOO


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao at the preview

One of the Bellas being a sloppy drunk

The padding falling out of the bra

"You're a grown ass woman" :bryan

Cena/Nikki vs Bryan/Brie :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's jersey shore all over sgain

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm all in on this show haha


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

that was entertaining


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is fucking great. Never thought id say it but cant wait to see the rest of this season.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this show is a hit brothers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Can't believe the previews, can't believe I watched it and can't believe I'll probably be back next week.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Cena/Nikki vs Bryan/Brie :mark:


your Summerslam 2013 main event


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lol was quite fun.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If this show gets good ratings, and RAW is filled with more of this horseshit you all have yourselves to blame..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah, scripted or not, I enjoy behind the scenes stuff, so this was very enjoyable


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So this turned out to be the best WWE show atm...Who would have thunk.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What Steph say to Eva?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That show was rather entertaining. :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel bad for people that decided to skip this show cause they thought it was gonna be garbage. Total Divas > RAW, SD, TNA, Main Event and Superstars.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The preview for the rest of the season :lol wow it was actually a decent show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is so bad that it's so good.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Natalya in the preview 

Damn she is sexy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Entertaining as hell.

Eva Marie :datass


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Therapy said:


> If this show gets good ratings, and RAW is filled with more of this horseshit you all have yourselves to blame..


Chances are no one on this forum counts towards the nelsion ratings so not really.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> What Steph say to Eva?


"you wish you be hot like me? well sorry sister, but it takes years to look this good, especially at this age, and even with kids"
:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Don't piss off Stephanie! :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Can't believe the previews, can't believe I watched it and can't believe I'll probably be back next week.


I can't believe its not butter






Sorry, I had to


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Total Divas > RAW, SD, TNA, Main Event, SMS, and Superstars.


sad, but true


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sensesfail said:


> your Summerslam 2013 main event


Engagement ring on a pole match? :russo


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I ship Brie and Bryan....


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


> Engagement ring on a pole match? :russo


how about an Engagement Ring hanging above the squared circle in a ladder match?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

want Sandra the seamstress action figure.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is my kind of fuckery. I'll be back next week.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show was awesome...FTW!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> What Steph say to Eva?


"You shook my hand wrong so...








"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



octagon888 said:


> want Sandra the seamstress action figure.


where she has a special feature where it takes her 3+ hours to sew


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Actually enjoyed this lmfao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

is it wrong that i want to see the 2nd episode of this now instead of Raw tomorrow night? (despite the fact Raw is taped tomorrow)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Therapy said:


> If this show gets good ratings, and RAW is filled with more of this horseshit you all have yourselves to blame..


if raw has more of this, it would become a way better show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Total Divas > RAW, SD, TNA, Main Event and Superstars.


Maybe not Raw (for me).

But the rest? *Hell yeah!* lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> Maybe not Raw (for me).
> 
> But the rest? *Hell yeah!* lol


RAW does have Bryan vs Cena and Punk vs Heyman/Lesnar but outside of that there's nothing going on in either TNA and WWE that matches up to Total Divas.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nice of Natalya to to step in and stop Cameron's boyfriend from getting his ass whooped, you don't start a fight with a guy that used to be a bodyguard for rappers. Eva is my new favorite and the Bellas can fuck off with that veterans bullshit.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> I feel bad for people that decided to skip this show cause they thought it was gonna be garbage. Total Divas > RAW, SD, TNA, Main Event and Superstars.


Except I watch Raw, SD, TNA for a little thing called WRESTLING! Not a piece of crap like Cameron complaining and acting ghetto for an hour


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> Except I watch Raw, SD, TNA for a little thing called WRESTLING! Not a piece of crap like Cameron complaining and acting ghetto for an hour


you mean fake fighting

oily half naked dudes grabbing each other


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

guilty pleasure


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm reading this thread and some of the responses here actually makes me want to watch the show goddamit. Now I'm going to watch it somewhere.

This is probably one of those shows where only the first few episodes are decent before things go downhill because they run out of materials. We'll see.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



darksideon said:


> Nice of Natalya to to step in and stop Cameron's boyfriend from getting his ass whooped, you don't start a fight with a guy that used to be a bodyguard for rappers. Eva is my new favorite and the Bellas can fuck off with that veterans bullshit.


Bellas are HBIC, fuck those stupid newbies!

Bellas are going with the Summerslam main event, they're made women, and this show is centered around them!

They need more focus on Brie/Bryan on this show! Too much Cena/Nikki!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I actually enjoyed the show! 



> Maria Kanellis Posts Several Tweets During E!'s "Total Divas" Slamming The Bella Twins
> By Daniel Pena
> Jul 28, 2013 - 11:25:28 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I guess I missed the part, but some guys was trying to fight brodus?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> I actually enjoyed the show!


So what Maria is saying is that outside of the Bellas, the show was good.






Yeah that sounds about right


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Seems like people liked it (for all the wrong reasons, of course). I guess I'll check it out.

Also, this thread should be stickied. Hell, maybe even get it's own section. Merge the TNA section back with the Other Wrestling section and give Total Divas a section in its' place.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JOAL.COM said:


> you mean fake fighting
> 
> oily half naked dudes grabbing each other


Lol. You sound ridiculous saying that when you watch wrestling and have an account here, unless you're joking. 
Buddy, both shows are stupid as shit in their own, respective ways.

I migt watch this show. Only for the D-Bry and Cena segments, and backstage. Funny how I am not interested in the Divas, when that is the focus of the show.
Don't care what show it is though, love seeing backstage crap.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Also, this thread should be stickied. Hell, maybe even get it's own section. Merge the TNA section back with the Other Wrestling section and give Total Divas a section in its' place.




Lets not go over-board.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So people actually watched this, and enjoyed it.

The industry today, I weep for it.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So people actually watched this, and enjoyed it.
> 
> The industry today, I weep for it.



SORRY DOOD, .... ILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ENJOY THE THINGS I WATCH NEXT TIME. SILLY ME.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So people actually watched this, and enjoyed it.
> 
> The industry today, I weep for it.


I agree. I was only planning to watch this episode, expecting it to blow chunks. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I reviewed the show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-total-divas-episode-1-review.html

Overall thoughts: The backstage clips were cool but the company and all of the girls came off pretty badly here. I thought they rushed too many angles here and really gave away too much. The show was what it was and isn't really my type of show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> Kanellis taunted the Bella sisters over having their dreams dashed, writing, "Awwwww poor Bellas. Kharma is a bitch.


That isn't very nice, poor woman lost a child.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am interested in checking out the show for a few things I read in the summaries of the episode I've read. Plus these apparently good reviews make it actually seem worth it.


----------



## Throw-ya-L's-up (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lmao surprised by the amount of people that are raving about this show. My girl taped it earlier and is begging me to come watch it with her right now, Instead Im lurking in the undertaker thread :side:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Shit was awesome. Wish they showed Brodus blowing up on Cameron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



x78 said:


> That isn't very nice, poor woman lost a child.


I am gonna go to hell for laughing at this XD


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I just watched the replay and I have that feeling of I am going to hate everyone who is on this show by end of this.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Innocent Bystander said:


> I just watched the replay and I have that feeling of I am going to hate everyone who is on this show by end of this.


even Nattie?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*I liked it. I actually liked it. *


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I enjoy seeing wrestlers outside the ring, so yea, I enjoyed it as well.

Plus, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah, I liked the show. I mean, I watch Kardashians so might as well watch this but it actually pretty cool.



Especially that JoJo. Man, I'll drink her bathwater after she comes from the gym. Well, maybe not but she is bad as hell.



But, I didn't care for how the Bella twins come off towards the new girls. I mean, yeah, they are veterans but it just seems like they letting their personal relationships give them more of an ego. So, yeah, I see who the troublemakers are gonna be.



I'm on this every Sunday night. Even less buyra....I ain't even going there.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it was funny. Basically the same exact format as all reality TV but with WWE Divas.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It's funny because that show makes me like Bryan and Brie more, they seem like they fit well together. I hope they actually bring the twins into the storyline somehow, I mean the show made it look like Nikki slept with John to get a car lol


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

entertaining show. But the stupid scripted drama from the bellas and tons of funk is a bit annoying


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

All the glimpses of cleaveage and butts in this show appealed to the ever illusive Prons Demographic. Will be watching.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol'd hard at Cameron's bf going all gangster about Brodus "ima fuck his ass up" :lmao


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

_I DVR'd it and just finished watching it a few minutes ago, thought it was a decent enough premiere and agree with some that stated they seemed to of rushed stuff right off the bat I kinda figured they give a bit more background on each diva before going right into the lead in to this years Mania.

As for the 'sneak peek' stuff for the rest of the season makes things more interesting and worth checking out especially Nattie walking around in her underwear and the Bellas trying on lingerie since we don't get it on WWE TV it's cool WWE is letting us view stuff like this again and be a little risque even if it isn't bra and pantie matches or anything but you get what I mean.

Also Naomi :datass _


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So seem as if it is good by the posts...I will definitely try it 

heck I liked season 1 and 2 of Jersey Shore


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lou Thesz has to be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I just realized that Naomi isn't as pretty as I thought.


And her ass doesn't look as big as it does in the ring.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Welp, have to accept this is an actual thing. Haven't watched so I won't judge yet


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



lp2xxx said:


> _I DVR'd it and just finished watching it a few minutes ago, thought it was a decent enough premiere and agree with some that stated they seemed to of rushed stuff right off the bat I kinda figured they give a bit more background on each diva before going right into the lead in to this years Mania.
> 
> As for the 'sneak peek' stuff for the rest of the season makes things more interesting and worth checking out especially Nattie walking around in her underwear and the Bellas trying on lingerie since we don't get it on WWE TV it's cool WWE is letting us view stuff like this again and be a little risque even if it isn't bra and pantie matches or anything but you get what I mean.
> 
> Also Naomi :datass _


It is kind of genius in a way that since Vince can't have bra and panties matches all the time he makes this show were he can show them off, make the money, and still keep his main shows PG.

Also Eva Marie is fine


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Pretty much like everyone else here, I shockingly enjoyed that. As it turns out, I hate both Naomi and Cameron, I'm not a huge fan of Nikki, but I really thought Brie came off as likable and down to earth. Except for one comment, ALL of the bitchy Bella stuff came from Nikki. And because Brie was so likable for the rest of the show, I'm more than willing to give her the benefit of the down and say she was joking.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Feels weird watching this and commenting.

Got to say though, Natalya is a total bitch. Her & the Bellas have some extraordinary paranoia.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate myself for kinda enjoying it. Poor Nattie


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Thought I was gonna hate it and hope it gets cancelled pretty much right away, but this was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fun show, not great but decent enough for a Divas show. The fact that is TV-14 makes it a lot better


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't believe i'm saying this but I really enjoyed this show 

Just watched it then and I am really impressed!


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show was better than I expected. I'm definitely going to tune into it every Sunday.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Stickied already? I thought the thread was supposed to get sticky next week 8*D 

Was way better than I thought it would be. The Bellas, Eva and Nattie are just :mark: And uh, nice to see Cena get the spotlight he deserves :cena3

Edit: How could I forget Jinder Mahal at around 10:10 minutes into the show? :mark:*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A this show wasnt an abortion I take it. 

By the sounds of it the show ended up being bad it was was good. If that's the case I actually might to to check it out myself.


----------



## froot.. (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Desecrated said:


> Got to say though, Natalya is a total bitch. Her & the Bellas have some extraordinary paranoia.


why is she a total bitch?


----------



## Iruleall15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

Not sure why every diva besides Cameron and Naomi used their WWE names. They those 2 used their real names. Interesting show TBH. I will watch it again. More interesting than anything Raw or SD has going on now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Loved the first episode. Rollercoaster of emotions. 

Daniel Bryan and Brie are awesome. I feel bad for Nikki cause I know Cena isn't gonna BE A MAN and wife her. 

Naomi :ass


----------



## froot.. (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Fresh Dougie said:


> Especially that JoJo. Man, I'll drink her bathwater after she comes from the gym.


:bosh is this shit serious? you crazy!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

People actually watch this crap? Geez.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

You should feel like an uneducated virgin after watching such a garbage "reality" show. That's how you should feel.

Reality tv is produced for the lowest form of subhumans on the planet. Fact.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Was it a good TV show no but its trash TV so its not meant to be taken seriously at all. I admit I watch the Kardashians and I enjoy it so I took that mindset into the Diva show and well I didn't find it as fun as The Kardashians it was fasinating seeing some sort of reality in the lives of these women. Looking at how each were postined it is clear the Bellas are the stars for some reason even though they have very little personality. Nikki is the bitch who you will just hate while Brie is the one you will end up liking out of the two and plus her being with Danielson will help that cause. The two dancers are pretty much what you expect they are secondary to the Bellas in the heirarchy of WWE and I enjoy Vincent the boyfriend and him wanting to beat the shit out of Brodus. Nattie will be the one you want more out of in the long run. Shes the best actual wrestler out of them all and the one WWE has misued for a long time and shes kinda positioned as the "unattractive" diva as opposed to the others even though in reality she isn't unattractive. I don't really care for the two new girls. I find the whole their match got cut 2 minutes before they were meant to go on at Wrestlemania one of them scripted reality show moments. I don't think WWE is doing that sort of managing at Wrestlemania. Overall I got a kick out of it and seeing Jim Neidhart just credited as Natties Dad was a kicker. Is this as good as the Kardashian shows no but this is going to be the best Wrestling related show on TV for its run.


----------



## SN14MUFC (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Enjoyed more then i thought i would, but i think they should add more of the wrestling side (training etc) to it to make it stand out a bit more, guess you could let them off because it's premier and it was Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel really bad for Natalya because she's the best chick they have, but did she really expect to be in a match considering she was being Khali's valet at the time?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

Did anyone see "Natalya getting left out of mania card" that scene was awful haha they are talking about things that we are interesred in but you know its fake so it kills it. Anyways the show was actually better then I thought might Watch it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well fuck, looks like this show needs a watch.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> I feel really bad for Natalya because she's the best chick they have, but did she really expect to be in a match considering she was being Khali's valet at the time?


Im sure that was added just for the camera. Its not like she was wrestling on TV every week around that time she just hung out with Khali and the Midget.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



x78 said:


> That isn't very nice, poor woman lost a child.


Pretty sure she didn't mean it like that.. everyone says "Karma is a bitch" but put a H in there because of Kharma, she wasn't actually calling her a bitch I don't think.

I don't see the huge deal in what Maria supposedly said about the show etc.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Was it a good TV show no


was it a GREAT TV show YES


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> Pretty sure she didn't mean it like that.. everyone says "Karma is a bitch" but put a H in there because of Kharma, she wasn't actually calling her a bitch I don't think.
> 
> I don't see the huge deal in what Maria supposedly said about the show etc.


I didn't see it as her taking at shot at Kong I think she just happened to use that spelling cos of the wrestling tie in and the "feud" they had going at the time Kong left in 2011. 

There was no big deal about Maria talking about the show. She pretty much enjoyed it aside from all the shit with the Bellas. She put over Nattie, Naomi and Cameron so yeah she just hates the Bellas.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*

The majority of it is kayfabed. It's a reality show, which means it's the most contrived bullshit show there is. Dare I say most of the stuff on there was scripted and filmed just for the show.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: not sure how i feel about this diva's show*



T Man said:


> The majority of it is kayfabed. It's a reality show, which means it's the most contrived bullshit show there is. Dare I say most of the stuff on there was scripted and filmed just for the show.


Such as Nattie finding out she would not be on Mania. Or when the other women found out the match would not be on Mania.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So people actually watched this, and enjoyed it.
> 
> The industry today, I weep for it.


It's called an opinion.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i enjoyed it myself... 

this episode also proves the Funkadactyls have a ways to go.... 

if Jojo and Eva Marie make the main roster, I see Jojo as a high flying face and Eva Marie as a monster heel diva 

I think of the two Eva is more likely to go first to be on the main roster

after their time on Totally Divas is over, I think NXT is next for them via the requirements!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Bellas are so fucking cringeworthy to listen to.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The best part of the show for me was the Bryan quips, that Vincent guy wanting to beat the shit out of Brodus, Jay Uso agreeing with him, and Brie referring to Bryan as Bryan Danielson. I hope they just run with that if this show draws a big audience and call him  That would benefit all of us nostalgic fans!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ImaginationLand Trilogy > Total Divas


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Not going to lie, I loved it. I really do feel for natalya and whilst the show is kayfabe, she must be disappointed in how she is used. 

I had to laugh when Naomi told Cameron she needed a therapist. It's the kind of trash tv that you just have to keep watching.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> ImaginationLand Trilogy > Total Divas


(Y)


----------



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

*Maria Kanellis Posts Several Tweets During E!'s "Total Divas" Slamming The Bella Twins*

Former WWE Diva Maria Kanellis continued her online assault of The Bella Twins' personal characters during E!'s Total Divas premiere as The First Lady of ROH posted numerous messages on Twitter slamming the twin duo.

During the episode, Nikki and Brie referred to themselves as veterans in the WWE Divas locker room. Kanellis responded, "Hahahaha ha!!!! The Bellas are vets?" Minutes later, she re-tweeted a fan message stating, "The audacity these untalented broads have. Then you have Nattie who rocks and is an absolute sweetheart."

A fan then asked Kanellis, "Are the Bellas talented at anything?" She responded, "yes. Can you guess what?"

Kanellis then sent out the following message to her Twitter followers in reference to Nikki and Brie referring to themselves as veterans in WWE: "Every time the Bellas say they are vets it makes me want to vomit!"

Midway through the show, Nikki was depicted as concerned that her relationship with John Cena was not progressing as fast as her sister Brie's partnership with Daniel Bryan and asked the Cenation leader about their status over dinner. Cena dodged the marriage query, but assured Nikki that she's the only woman for him. In response to the scene, Kanellis wrote, "N Bella, "We've been together for 5 minutes, lets get married." JC, "My divorce hasn't been finalized, I can't."

In the show-closing angle, The Bella Twins and The Funkadactyls shared in disappointment that their scheduled match at WrestleMania 29 was cut due to time constraints. Kanellis taunted the Bella sisters over having their dreams dashed, writing, "Awwwww poor Bellas. Kharma is a bitch. @TotalDivasE but I feel bad for the Funkadactyls."

Though Kanellis posted multiple messages burying The Bella Twins, she felt Total Divas was a "great show."


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Dat shade!

For serious though, Maria is getting to Sunny levels with her constant slating of two people who honestly don't care about her or what she has to say, and bitterness doesn't look good on her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



jarrett178 said:


> Kharma is a bitch.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Bye bye Maria's WWE dreams.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show was awesome. Cena and DB were great features and JoJo...:homer


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really enjoyed the show, the Nikki and Cena dinner scene was so, so awkward though. 

I felt awful for Nattie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Lilou said:


> I really enjoyed the show, the Nikki and Cena dinner scene was so, so awkward though.
> 
> I felt awful for Nattie.


Yeah, she was horribly shitted on. And everything she said was legit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Well, she is right.

When I saw 10 minutes of the show, I heard them say it. I laughed. A LOT.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

This is a case of right message, wrong messenger. She's not wrong, but her constant shade is making her look desperate.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, she was horribly shitted on. And everything she said was legit.


Shes been fucked over big time in WWE


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

She has to let this go, its getting pathetic now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



> A fan then asked Kanellis, "Are the Bellas talented at anything?" She responded, "yes. Can you guess what?"


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

im sensing the Bella's have rustled Maria's jimmies... unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



dmccourt95 said:


> She has to let this go, its getting pathetic now


It must be a hard pill to swallow thou. big time WWE to whatever the fuck she is in ROH. Pretty sure Anderson is still pissed the fuck off at Orton.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It could have been worse honestly. I felt sorry for Natalya and I hope this means she will get the attention she deserves, she is a talented women.

Ariene is fucking annoying and has no place being there, worse than Nikki. 

Also, the dinner scene and the whole marriage angle is forced as fuck, the guy got the divorce like a year ago and she is practically forcing him into marriage? Calm the fuck down. She is more like a rebound thing than an actual relationship, you just don't end a marriage and suddently fall in love with another women a couple months after....

Overall, I liked it. Love the backstage stuff too, that's the best part.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Shes been fucked over big time in WWE


And this 1 ep pretty much made it unarguable now.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm surprised I actually like this show. 
The magic of reality tv I guess 
Sad state of affairs when I care more about the women's division from this than the actual product


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> And this 1 ep pretty much made it unarguable now.


someone will try but this is visual proof shes gotten shafted in WWE


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It must be a hard pill to swallow thou. big time WWE to whatever the fuck she is in ROH. Pretty sure Anderson is still pissed the fuck off at Orton.


But was she that big time in the end with the WWE?? She was barely ever used in the last few years.

She needs to relax a little cause she might mess up her Boyfriends chance of been in the WWE. She's slagging off two Diva's who one is dating the number 1 guy in the company. I do think Maria knows she has no chance of getting back in so she's been really sad and pathetic with all this low blow shit. I doubt WWE would take her back anyway.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

The only reason the Bella's are back in WWE is because they're blowing two top guys.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

liked the first episode, will watch

(I freaking watched Jersey Shore, so it's not a problem to watch these kind of shows now, lol)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



hardyorton said:


> She needs to relax a little cause she might mess up her Boyfriends chance of been in the WWE.


I'm not sure Mike Bennett going to the WWE would actually be such a good move. In the indies, he's the guy with the 'WWE style.' He's an anomaly. In the WWE, he'd be another generic guy, with a look they've been moving away from in the last few years.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

She comes across as pathetic and bitter.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well, that was friggin awful. I don't even mean from a "oh reality TV pish posh" way, I mean it was a badly made show. It's a total mess with no focus or introduction at all.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It was the biggest load of shit I've ever watched and they all talked a load of bollocks bar Natalya.

Ariane saying 'we are the fan favourites' bitch nobody gives a shit about you, the only divas fans have cared about recently aren't even on this shower of shite.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

well yeah its reality tv so you have some artificially created scenarios like natalya being blindsided about being left off the card and the suits telling her this a few days before Mania whereas in reality she hadn't been doing matches for awhile and was being a valet for Khali.
Obviously there has to be a minor slant to "try" and make the WWE look good. I say try because this is the Divas division and that's impossible for a show like this to cover up that reality


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

But I just know I'll watch this shit again next week.

The only thing that should happen from this is Natalya gets the push from it and the division can focus on her, AJ, Kaitlyn and Emma/Paige when they get the call up.7

EDIT: Vincent was pretty cool though and Bryan appearing!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Ithil said:


> Well, that was friggin awful. I don't even mean from a "oh reality TV pish posh" way, I mean it was a badly made show. It's a total mess with no focus or introduction at all.


Disagree I wanted to think that but I enjoyed it a lot more then I taught I would. Some bit's came over a little fake (Cena/Nikki stuff came across a little try hard for me) and some of the backstage stuff (when they tell Nattie and two Newbies that their WM match was cancelled seemed so set up).

But I liked the little bit of Brie/Bryan which came across like the most likeable relationship. The Boyfriend wanting to kick Brodus Clay's ass made me LOL. Cameron comes off like the show's bitch and she should bring a little spice to the show. Eva comes off like She's a very ambitious woman and WWE is just her stepping stone the bigger stuff. Jojo, Naomi, Brie and Nattie comes across like nice girls while Nikki Eve and Cameron look like the Diva's of this show. 

I liked it (hopefully we get more of Brie/Bryan, More of Eve's bitchness) it isn't ground breaking and no it isn't as good as Raw as a few have said on here.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> But I just know I'll watch this shit again next week.
> 
> The only thing that should happen from this is Natalya gets the push from it and the division can focus on her, AJ, Kaitlyn and Emma/Paige when they get the call up.7
> 
> EDIT: Vincent was pretty cool though and Bryan appearing!


I do agree in Season 2 (if they get that far) I do think keep the Favourite's the fan's enjoy watching. Add in an AJ and maybe a Emma/Paige maybe Summer Rae just to freshen it up a little. I can't see it last that long with the same cast plus Jojo I doubt be on WWE TV for a good while.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am really ashamed to say this, bUT i enjoyed the show :*(.. bad times bad times.... lol


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I checked it out, I actually really liked it I always like seeing what goes on backstage and into wrestlers (divas in this case) lives. Some of it is obvious a bit fake but isn't all reality shows? I enjoyed it and it left me wanting to see more, so they did their job. I'm hooked. I am surprised however that not every single diva isn't featured, especially Layla (the hottest out of them all) and AJ (the divas champion for god sakes). Other than that I have no problems with the show.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

im so annoyed i couldnt watch this,it seems like its getting quite good reviews from what ive read but for some reason it seems like england is the only place it isnt airing even though we have the e! channel :sad:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



england66 said:


> im so annoyed i couldnt watch this,it seems like its getting quite good reviews from what ive read but for some reason it seems like england is the only place it isnt airing even though we have the e! channel :sad:


Watch it online? Might even be on youtube or dailymotion tbh.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

She seems completely oblivious to how she comes across. She tweets about how happy she is with ROH and how it's her home, but all she tweets about are the Bella Twins and the WWE.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Watch it online? Might even be on youtube or dailymotion tbh.


ahh i only checked youtube completely forgot about dailymotion thanks


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

No different than those dudes who constantly slag Bill DeMott on twitter really. And why would the Bellas hate Maria enough to block her from coming back? Maybe because Maria pulled seniority on them when they broke in, when Maria was on top with a push and lockerroom "connections"? 

They debuted in August 2008, so they're basically five year vets and 30 years old. I don't know why it's sold as so ridiculous when they claim that - especially when the show is debuting a few new Divas. Were they talking about their in-ring skills or more veterans to the wwe lifestyle?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Best wrestling show on TV right now (bar NXT) :lmao That was the best. 

Nikki B has been on my radar since her rapping career began but she is officially my hero. Homegirl has Cena on lock and I have nothing but respect for her for that. _He bought you a Range Rover?_ :lmao I hope she gets him to put a ring on it. That alone would make her HOF worthy.

Dat Bryan (Y) Who woulda thought that vanilla-midget Bryan Danielson would one day be on TV banging a Bella twin? WWE giving pasty nerds everywhere hope.

Poor JoJo really is just Eva's silent sidekick. Although it's 100% worth it if Justin Gabriel is the consolation prize. I feel like they're really going to try hard to make Eva Marie happen but I'm rooting for her sidechick. There's something about her I like.

As for Nattie, this show is really going to be her slow breakdown isn't it? Man I love her too much to see her join the Sunny/Melina/Beth circa 2011 class of cray-cray. Someone please just push her.

And Naomi/Cameron are really growing on me, too. Vincent's wannabe tough guy ass is too much for me to handle though. Five minutes backstage and you're looking to fight a wrestler? I can't :lmao :lmao 

I don't get why people are trying so hard to hate this show. It's nothing but cheap, fun entertainment and y'all are acting like it's foreshadowing the end of ~the biz~? :lmao Yeah right, I'm sure everyone whining about it will be watching religiously by the end of the next episode. I'm still waiting for some Diva Search-esque disses though, my gif folder needs vamping up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I mean if the Divas are doing it(hazing,politicking,and arguing) you can only imagine what the guys are doing.
This is only what made TV at that
Part of the reason I really like the show you'd never think the bellas would pull the whole "were vets" thing but there they are treating eva marie and jojo like shit


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

She's coming off as a bitter loser continuing to go after them on Twitter every single time she logs on to her account. granted some of her tweets have been funny and could be true.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Missed it.

Can somebody please direct me to whichever page in this thread has the scantily clad GIFS? Surely there are some? :moyes1


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



Asenath said:


> I'm not sure Mike Bennett going to the WWE would actually be such a good move. In the indies, he's the guy with the 'WWE style.' He's an anomaly. In the WWE, he'd be another generic guy, with a look they've been moving away from in the last few years.


You'd rather he'd be a poor "anamoly" on the indies than have a shot at fame and fortune in the big leagues? Say what you will about the WWE's glass ceiling, it's a mile higher than ROH's.

And lol, since when are they moving away from Bennett's look? That's never going away. Punk and Bryan are more or less accidents.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

This bitch is getting annoying. She probably isn't wrong, but no one gives a fuck about her either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tried watching it, couldn't. It sucked. The girls are so fucking fake and annoying. It made me hate the Bellas, thinking their hot shit. I'm genuinely shocked so many people enjoyed it, but it is the kind of TV show society today gravitates to.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

pipe bomb


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Maria 

the GOAT for these comments.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Implying Maria didn't suck just as much dick when she was in WWE

But still, it was shitty, and the Bellas still sucked


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

I doubt the Bellas have enough pull to keep Maria from coming back anyway


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't even lie, I enjoyed it a lot. I'm actually looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

People twisting about how Maria is pathetic, petty and need to get over it! Yet these seem people thrive on backstage rumours, youtube shoots and gossip. She's making her feelings known and her tweets are better than a "Maria has heat with Bellas" article with nothing but conspiracy theories and bs! The horses mouth is better than a article.


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What I learned from this: Nattie, true company girl, treated like total shit, came out looking great
Cameron, fucking insane, but she's a good character
Naomi, came out like a million bucks, hopefully she gets a push
Eva Marie, I actually kind of liked her, looking forward to that conversation with Steph
JoJo, no idea
Brie, she actually seemed like a cool chick, and then there is her sister....
Nikki, total scum bag.....Cena literally just got divorced.

I didn't plan on watching it, but I caught it on Dailymotion. I will say, it will definitely appeal to the majority of wrestling fans, because its fascinating in how they do have a hierarchy and how they even reference it, and as a guy, it was refreshing at how it wasn't aimed totally towards females either. ALSO, anyone find it hysterical that BRODUS was calling Cameron shit...guy can't even run the ropes.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JaiGrant said:


> What I learned from this: Nattie, true company girl, treated like total shit, came out looking great
> Cameron, fucking insane, but she's a good character
> Naomi, came out like a million bucks, hopefully she gets a push
> Eva Marie, I actually kind of liked her, looking forward to that conversation with Steph
> ...


I pretty much agree


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12ff8q_by-rulez-total-divas-s01e01-hdtv_sport#from=embediframe


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

HE BOUGHT YOU A RANGE ROVER?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Tried watching it, couldn't. It sucked. The girls are so fucking fake and annoying. It made me hate the Bellas, thinking their hot shit.


You do realize that the Bellas are currently HEELS in the WWE. They are "playing" the character in the Divas show to go along with their story lines in wrestling. 

The scenes with Cena, Daniel, etc ... are them "real". The scenes with Eva & JoJo, etc... are slightly a work.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*

Im actually entertained by all this she's speaking out sumthing that dosnt happen much with former divas...i myself laughed everytime the bellas said they was vets then you got Natayla who also said she was the one who taught them how to wrestle yet she's stuck in angles with The Great Khali smh i feel this show is gone make Natayla a star because she clearly is The nicest person you can meet while the bellas def seem like true bitches in the show you can clearly see that they really think they running the divas because of who they dating


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

For people who missed it:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JaiGrant said:


> What I learned from this: Nattie, true company girl, treated like total shit, came out looking great
> Cameron, fucking insane, but she's a good character
> Naomi, came out like a million bucks, hopefully she gets a push
> Eva Marie, I actually kind of liked her, looking forward to that conversation with Steph
> ...


Yup, agreed completely. I really enjoyed it. 

I can't believe that Jojo chick is only 19. How the hell does that work? I understand Paige getting a job that young because she's been wrestling her entire life but I'm pretty sure this chick never even worked a match before. She literally graduated from HS then started working for the WWE. Mind-boggling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brodus sucks, but I have no problem with him saying Ariane sucks. She does. This is the person who when questioned by Austin on Tough Enough what her favorite match of all time is that made her want to get in the business, replied with an Alicia Fox match.

She should've been banned from the business at that very moment. Idiot.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jane is a bitch


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Liked it a lot actually, I don't mind watching the Kardashians when not much is on, so it's not like this is my first time watching a show like this. I just wish they showed Tons of Funk & Rhode Scholars when they found out the match was cut from WM


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Brodus sucks, but I have no problem with him saying Ariane sucks. She does. This is the person who when questioned by Austin on Tough Enough what her favorite match of all time is that made her want to get in the business, replied with an Alicia Fox match.
> 
> She should've been banned from the business at that very moment. Idiot.


What? :austin





Well she was the first one to go in Tough Enough. Should have stayed that way.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Biggest pile of shite I've ever sat through. For a supposed 'reality' show it's the fakest thing I've ever seen from WWE. It's always plainly obvious now that the 8 person tag wasn't cut from WM it was never on the show in the first place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



HHHGame78 said:


> What? :austin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

She's terrible in every way. A complete and utter waste.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oddly enough it was an enjoyable watch. I'm surprised at the amount of backstage stuff they "expose". They must have a lot of faith in this show to allow all of this to be shown. I mean the Bellas are still heels right? Now they show their relationships with Cena and Bryan, casual fans would be confused by this. 

I like that they allowed Natalya to complain about the Bellas coming back after months and immediately getting a 'Mania match among other privileges. It's ridiculous.

I was hoping for that Vincent guy to actually go to Brodus and complain, only for Brodus to intimidate the guy and force him to walk away like a pussy.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Platt said:


> Biggest pile of shite I've ever sat through. For a supposed 'reality' show it's the fakest thing I've ever seen from WWE. It's always plainly obvious now that the 8 person tag wasn't cut from WM it was never on the show in the first place.


From my understanding
That match was never going to happen anyway especially if they went to Natalya about it being done a week before.
Its the match that involved Bellas and Ariane and Trinity that apparently got pushed off the card by another match going on for too long. Which is more believable


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lol at Brodus saying to Cameron and Naomi they suck. Does he watch himself in the ring? What a douche. 

And damn, Natalya is treated like shit. I feel bad for her. And Brie >>> Nikki. Poor John. She's such a cocky girl.

And what the hell happened with Jimmy Uso at the end? Damn, he was mad. :lmao

And Stephanie: "You embarrassed the company. You'll be gone" That was badass.

:HHH2


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MrWalsh said:


> From my understanding
> That match was never going to happen anyway especially if they went to Natalya about it being done a week before.
> Its the match that involved Bellas and Ariane and Trinity that apparently got pushed off the card by another match going on for too long. Which is more believable


That's the match I meant. It's pretty obvious the match wasn't actually going to be on Mania it was just put on the card so they could have all the drama about it for this shit fest of a show.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I didn't notice at first but wow they really treat Natalya like shit 

They apparently want every Diva to be different and recognizable for "reasons" so they say Eva marie has to dye her brown hair because the bellas have brown hair and she needs to be blonde because there's no one with blonde hair 

**cut to Natalya complaining about how she's a blonde and that would screw her**

Eventually Eva Marie dye's her hair red and they give her shit about going against what the company wants but the SVP of talent relations likes it anyway so its okay.

That whole work environment is crazy especially with people like the bellas actively protecting their spots


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

GOAT show, Bryan and Brie's relationship seems very humble. Cant wait for next week.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I enjoyed it quite a lot, to be honest. Then again, you give me backstage, out-of-kayfabe John Cena and Daniel Bryan and a look at their relationships, you just bought me.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



MrWalsh said:


> I doubt the Bellas have enough pull to keep Maria from coming back anyway


Outrageous statement. Of course they have pull, they run the Divas division (Y)

I don't enjoy when workers shoot on each other over Twitter e.t.c. it makes them come across as bitter. In fairness though Maria actually put over Total Divas, Natayla and the Dactyls. It's just the talents vacuums known as the Bellas that she buried with her tweets and since presumably these 2 cost her a 2nd WWE run because they were scared of losing the unwarranted attention they garner, then I can sympathise with Maria a bit.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Just watched the show on DVR, and let me tell you--this is my type of fuckery. 

Nikki bringing up marriage already? Man, that chick needs an Attitude Adjustment. :cena2

Also, Vincent vs. Taker 21-1. Wrestlemania XXX. Book it.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't wait to find out tv ratings for this show and see how badly it tanked


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate to say it but i kinda liked the show. Poor Natalya, she really should be treated much better than she is. I do like how they show the relationship between the Bellas and Cena/Bryan. Thats just stuff you dont see everyday in wrestling so I like that aspect of it. Plus Eva Marie is HOT!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I knew I recognized Eva from somewhere, she was an entry in a contest for a radio station in LA last year
http://kroq.cbslocal.com/kevin-beans-miss-double-d-cember-2013-finalist-natalie/


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



dxbender said:


> Can't wait to find out tv ratings for this show and see how badly it tanked


Are you hoping for failure? I actually hope it does good, most of the Divas don'y do anything so them having a show will atleast get them that check. Hell Natalya looks terrible on the show but atleast she is doing something. Excited for the rest of the season especially after that preview at the end last night.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just flicked through this pile of shit, and to each and every one who thinks that even one second of this isn't scripted and they could get a minimal insight into backstage stuff or the real life personas: Fuck you, grow up dammit, Santa is not real and the Lord of the Ring movies have more reality in them than that fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



dxbender said:


> Can't wait to find out tv ratings for this show and see how badly it tanked


I hope it got more viewers than Impact, for the sheer hilarity.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/

Equal with Impact.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I honestly feel like everyone saying that the show sucked just assumed it did because everyone expected it to and didn't even bother watching. LOL Stop fronting. I thought it was great and I actually don't see how smarks who are interested in the non kayfabe aspects of wrestling wouldn't love it. Better than SD. Even if it's "scripted" Cena not being Cena was Emmy worthy.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They really treat Natalya like shit.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kregnaz said:


> Just flicked through this pile of shit, and to each and every one who thinks that even one second of this isn't scripted and they could get a minimal insight into backstage stuff or the real life personas: Fuck you, grow up dammit, Santa is not real and the Lord of the Ring movies have more reality in them than that fpalm


Who cares if it's scripted or not, it's still real to me dammit! 

I really enjoyed it, trashy television at it's best.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



D.M.N. said:


> 1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/
> 
> Equal with Impact.


LOLOLOLOL TNA has competition. The War is back, brother!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



D.M.N. said:


> 1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/
> 
> Equal with Impact.


The key is that they keep their viewers up, series premiers usually do good. They have to hope that whoever tuned in will continue to watch. I will because there is nothing on during that timeslot plus even if scripted its nice to see some wrestlers outside the ring. liking DB and Brie the most so far.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> 1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/
> 
> Equal with Impact.


A divas show can equal in ratings against tna? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


> A divas show can equal in ratings against tna?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and TNA cuts 3/4 of the Knockouts they had and treat them like crap mostly!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is a bigger draw than Hulk Hogan. Fact.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lets not start this into a TNA vs WWE thread alright :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SJFC said:


> Eva Marie is a bigger draw than Hulk Hogan. Fact.


DEM RATINGZ DUNT LIE! :hogan


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SJFC said:


> Eva Marie is a bigger draw than Hulk Hogan. Fact.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What happens when this show is getting consistent 5.1 ratings?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

In all seriousness didn't we all know that the show would tank?


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ratings aren't that big of a deal but if anyone would be so kind and post a link where those of us who missed the show could watch it then that would be awesome.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What happens when this show is getting consistent 5.1 ratings?


3 hours :vince


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What happens when this show is getting consistent 5.1 ratings?


Goodbye Kardashians


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



messi said:


> ratings aren't that big of a deal but if anyone would be so kind and post a link where those of us who missed the show could watch it then that would be awesome.


It's on dailymotion and YouTube. I think some people have posted links on the past few pages.



LordKain said:


> In all seriousness didn't we all know that the show would tank?


It didn't tho


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That wont ever happen so we should be fine


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn man Nattie gets a lot of shit. It's awful because now that they've had the launch show I know there won't be a happy ending for her as they would have filmed the whole series. Maybe her shitty treatment will get her some more crowd support and that'll wake up Management a little.

The show helped me seperate which Bella was which, as Brie is with Bryan and she's into farmers markets and bullshit and Nikki is with John and WANTS RING NOW and a big fancy pick-up truck. Truck looked nice in fairness. Was it Nikki who stepped in and made them get them drinks? 'Cos you're not the Undertaker, don't try and act like some locker room leader.

Also Vincent's a tool. Yes, "STAND UP FO YO GIRL!" and get her fired from her dream job in the process. Also you can tell Vincent doesn't watch his girlfriend on TV because he wouldn't be talking like that if he knew what Brodus looked like.

JoJo seems nice, very cute girl with a good head on her shoulders. Eva Marie was ballsy as hell though, I would have at least taken a picture of the blondness or called Talent Relations before just fucking turning up, that'll get her on the bad side of management asap.


D.M.N. said:


> 1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/
> 
> Equal with Impact.


Series' premiers AAAAAAALWAYS do well. It's the "let's see if this is worth watching" episode. Wouldn't be surprised if it tanked hard next week.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Bella's and Cameron are VERY unlikable.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



D.M.N. said:


> 1.3 million viewers: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-3-million-total-viewers-sunday-night/194454/
> 
> Equal with Impact.


All the more reason to replace the TNA section with a Total Divas section. They're already outdrawing most of Impact and it's only the first episode.



The BoogeyMan said:


> The show helped me seperate which Bella was which, as Brie is with Bryan and she's into farmers markets and bullshit and Nikki is with John and WANTS RING NOW and a big fancy pick-up truck. Truck looked nice in fairness. Was it Nikki who stepped in and made them get them drinks? 'Cos you're not the Undertaker, don't try and act like some locker room leader.


I think it was Nikki. One of the best parts of the show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'll just pretend the whole show is one giant backstage segment. Which it pretty much is.

It may have got sufficient ratings for its first episode, but every show is like that on their "world premier" episodes. Let's see how the ratings are a few weeks from now. 

But hey, it provided me with some laughs. You get see some backstage stuff, and it gives the Divas at least something to do. If it succeeds, fine. If the ratings tank, oh well.

I'll watch the next episode for Nattie in underwear/lingerie. I'll probably watch it for some more risque stuff that RAW/SD don't seem to offer anymore.

Still can't believe I'm planning to watch this show.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie and Bryan are awesome I bet Nikki doesn't actually like Bryan as she queen bitch.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like this show. What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL @ the preview of Nattie in lingerie, and Tyson is like yeah w/e...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well looks like the show is a success so now the WWE will now filter all the divas to this platform and only have maybe 2 divas matches a year


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm glad Natalya gets the treatment that he gets. She sucks as a wrestler, she has no charisma and is ugly as hell


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Stanford said:


> I like this show. What the fuck is wrong with me?


I'm asking the same shit.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawlessstuff said:


> *Goodbye Kardashians*


*I REALLY REALLY HOPE SO!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate myself because I know I'm going to watch every episode of this and complain always and pray for Nattie to snap and take the Bellas (well maybe just Nikki) hostage and want John Cena to buy me a Range Rover and UGH.

Ugh, I say.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh god this show is awful.

:lmao @ Bellas being "veterans"


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie seems like the much more likable of the Bella twins. No surprises there, really.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

As someone mentioned earlier, in terms of time spent in the WWE amongst the women, the Bella Twins would be considered veterans. Barring Natalya, they've been in the business longer than the rest of the Total Divas cast.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Total Divas and John Cena's image*

Alright, so I just watched Total Divas (fuck you) and I get its a reality show, and the majority of it is staged, but Cena himself isn't the same happy go lucky I'm gonna crack jokes and smile guy that he is on RAW. And although some is staged, they are however focusing on real issues like Cena's divorce and if he can really go through another marriage etc. Now, I could give a shit about what he does personally, but do you think some fans of him, mostly younger kids/parents could be turned off by the fact that Cena isn't this good guy hero that he portrays on RAW if they so happen to watch Total Divas? I'd imagine the majority of the people who watch Total Divas are also casual fans of WWE, so seeing the TV show would reflect on how they see the people on it, including Cena.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

No because 5 year olds probably wont watch Total Divas and everyone else already boos him. The women who watch won't care because it is John Cena.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just caught the whole thing. Welp. That was...shit


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Yeah, Bella Twins are so much better, right?


Yeah they are. At least they actually get a reaction.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



2ndComingY2J said:


> Yeah they are. At least they actually get a reaction.


:lmao


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> All the more reason to replace the TNA section with a Total Divas section. They're already outdrawing most of Impact and it's only the first episode.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Nikki. One of the best parts of the show.


1.3 million viewers is horrible for a debut, tough enough debuted with 3.3 million viewers and it lost more than half of the viewers as the show went on in 2011. Why do you think they arent doing a tough enough season 2? These viewers will drop like a rock as it goes on


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I don't think they are worried that the 15 people that watch total divas could threaten his image.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

Its a bit mature for kids to watch so I don't think it'll change the perception of him at all.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> Just caught the whole thing. Welp. That was...shit


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

so JoJo is 19 and JGabe is 32


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Y'know, I kind of agree with this 2ndcomingy2j person. The Bellas do seem to have much more of a personality than Natalie does, and they seem to connect with the crowd better. Sure, in a negative way, but they're heels. They're doing their jobs. Natalie, as awesome of a person as she is, just seems to float about there aimlessly....On a sidenote, I really enjoyed this Divas show and hope it's successful. I haven't been interested in Divas since the old Trish/Lita days when I was just a child, so it's nice to feel the resurgence of those emotions again...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I think a wild crowd is gonna chant "Nikki Bella" during his matches or during one of those smug promos where he acts like the crowd is excited and not just booing his ass out of the arena.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



VGooBUG said:


> 1.3 million viewers is horrible for a debut, tough enough debuted with 3.3 million viewers and it lost more than half of the viewers as the show went on in 2011. Why do you think they arent doing a tough enough season 2? These viewers will drop like a rock as it goes on


Not a fair comparison though. 1.3 million viewers for E is quite good.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched it, kind of pissed me off, probably won't watch it again. 

It's weird how one Bella is pretty down to earth and normal and the others a complete egotist. I wonder if that's their real personalities or if it's an act.

LOL at Funkette #2's boyfriend wanting to fight Brodus, has he never seen him?


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



AthenaMark said:


> I think a wild crowd is gonna chant "Nikki Bella" during his matches or during one of those smug promos where he acts like the crowd is excited and not just booing his ass out of the arena.


Maybe we'll get a ecw kind of crowd when Raw goes to Toronto next month and get "Nikki sucks cock" clap clap. the last time Raw was in Montreal the crowd killed his corny ass when Bret of all people was endorsing him giving him "Fuck You Cena" and "You cant wrestle" chants while he was talking.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Maybe we'll get a ecw kind of crowd when Raw goes to Toronto next month and get "Nikki sucks cock" clap clap. the last time Raw was in Montreal the crowd killed his corny ass when Bret of all people was endorsing him giving him "Fuck You Cena" and "You cant wrestle" chants while he was talking.


This may seem like an overreaction, but if that happens, I'll probably never watch a show from Toronto or Montreal again. Wrestling crowds in general have been getting on my nerves lately and hearing them chanting something that tasteless would get me to stop watching them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sigh... I watched the damn thing

Naomi/Trinity is wayyyy more likable than Cameron/whateverherrealnameis. 

Nikki was captain sourpuss when Brie said that she and Bryan were going ring shopping. I mean jeez, Cena's barely been divorced over a year, if he was looking to already put a ring on it I would be concerned. And why was she dressed so fancy for a dinner with him when the booth looked like it belonged in a steakhouse? 

Eva Marie, man if she lasts an entire year at WWE, I would be surprised. And baby girl that thirsting you did at Fandango ain't cute.

I have no opinion on JoJo whatsoever.

I felt for Natalya. She got the short end of the stick so many times. Although people who don't watch WWE might think she's just complaining a lot. Although I had to think she was acting through that whole being on the Wrestlemania segment. I mean for real, you've been teamed with Khali for how long now? And before that was the horrendous farting gimmick. She had to know that she wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

Kids won't be watching the show so it really doesn't matter.

And the more avid fans don't care if he doesn't want to marry Nikki since she doesn't come off as a likable person and they will probably side with him. Probably.

Either way, it's irrelevant for his in-ring persona.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



CripplerXFace said:


> I don't think they are worried that the 15 people that watch total divas could threaten his image.


You say that, but last nights show puplled in about 300,000 more people than the average TNA Impact show.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Not a fair comparison though. 1.3 million viewers for E is quite good.


with the constant advertising on raw and television plugs, no it wasn't. Its a debut with an incredible amount of advertising for it, i expected more. Did it do better than the other debuts on E this year? Yes, but those were failures as well. And this one had a big marketing campaign going for it, and 800k viewers were adult males(probably gave it view from ads on raw). Do you really expect even half of those viewers will stay? because I certainly dont


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That Vincent guy what an idiot, wish Brodus had kicked the shit out of him.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



James1o1o said:


> You say that, but last nights show puplled in about 300,000 more people than the average TNA Impact show.


I'm confused what does TNA have to do with this? Ofcourse a WWE show would outdraw Tna


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> I'm confused what does TNA have to do with this? Ofcourse a WWE show would outdraw Tna


Did you bother reading what I quoted?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why was everybody else called by their real names, but not Brodus? Was exposing him as a "George" too much even for this show? 

I thought I'd hate this shit, but I'm a mark for behind the scene access - even if it's trashy faux reality reality. 

I have a feeling Nattie has been booked like shit on wwe programming, because that's her storyline for this show. I actually hope that's true, because it would mean that the wwe bookers actually have a plan for her.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't know maybe it was because they were backstage.....For some reason I think the WWE would have some weird rule like that


VGooBUG said:


> with the constant advertising on raw and television plugs, no it wasn't. Its a debut with an incredible amount of advertising for it, i expected more. Did it do better than the other debuts on E this year? Yes, but those were failures as well. And this one had a big marketing campaign going for it, and 800k viewers were adult males(probably gave it view from ads on raw). Do you really expect even half of those viewers will stay? because I certainly dont


Yes as we've learned from the numerous celebrity guests advertising something on Raw is the key to all success
Anyway that's the biggest debut for a new show on E! so expect the WWE to play that up and ride that some more.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



2ndComingY2J said:


> Yeah they are. At least they actually get a reaction.


No they don't.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I LOVE this show! My wife and I find it to be "fun"! I have always been a fan of the Divas division and I love this new take on Professional wrestling. I'm surprised that the show is TV-14. I guess E! is handling the production of this show with some guidelines from WWE. I also really feel for Nattie. I hope she gets a decent bump soon. She deserves it! I will be watching next week's episode!


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

First off, OP you must be The Pope if you think him getting a divorce makes him a bad guy in the eyes of children. Let's not bunch it together with Crack Cocaine and Hookers just yet.

Secondly I thought this thread would be talking about Cena swearing, or Cena hanging up with (on-screen) bitches The Bella Twins but let's face it, no kids are staying up to watch the E network. What time is it even on in America?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



CripplerXFace said:


> I don't think they are worried that the 15 people that watch total divas could threaten his image.


Over 1 million tuned in. More than TNA.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The thing that puzzles me is even though they're not aiming it at kids, includes bleeped swearing, and I hear it's TV14, there was still no mention of them admitting it was fake or any WM training footage. They just said "oh we just go back from training" and moved on. So it's like they want to aim it at the regular E audience while still saying it's real just in case. That's the more puzzling part.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



James1o1o said:


> Did you bother reading what I quoted?


So is a reality show spinoff from a 50+ year wrestling company with worldwide recognition outdrawing an 11 year old wrestling company something to be proud about?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



Buckley said:


> Alright, so I just watched Total Divas (fuck you) and I get its a reality show, and the majority of it is staged, but Cena himself isn't the same happy go lucky I'm gonna crack jokes and smile guy that he is on RAW. And although some is staged, they are however focusing on real issues like Cena's divorce and if he can really go through another marriage etc. Now, I could give a shit about what he does personally, but do you think some fans of him, mostly younger kids/parents could be turned off by the fact that Cena isn't this good guy hero that he portrays on RAW if they so happen to watch Total Divas? I'd imagine the majority of the people who watch Total Divas are also casual fans of WWE, so seeing the TV show would reflect on how they see the people on it, including Cena.



I don't see how anything in Total Divas contradicts his image as a good guy hero. He's portrayed as a kind, attentive, generous boyfriend. Just because he's not in any hurry to get married doesn't contradict that.

In fact, it might make him a little more likeable that he's honest about his feelings and hesitations. 



Freeway.86 said:


> This may seem like an overreaction, but if that happens, I'll probably never watch a show from Toronto or Montreal again. Wrestling crowds in general have been getting on my nerves lately and hearing them chanting something that tasteless would get me to stop watching them.


I am with you. I am tired of these crowds that try and get themselves over to the detriment of the in-ring action.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man, this show has become my my guilty pleasure.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

One thing I hate is that they show clips from Superstars. A show they don't even show in the damn States. I keep saying that they need to put the damn show on YouTube because I keep feeling like I'm missing something.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Maybe we'll get a ecw kind of crowd when Raw goes to Toronto next month and get "Nikki sucks cock" clap clap. the last time Raw was in Montreal the crowd killed his corny ass when Bret of all people was endorsing him giving him "Fuck You Cena" and "You cant wrestle" chants while he was talking.


"Nikki sucks cock" is too many syllables. I've only seen previews for this show. But I think it's a bit ridiculous that Nikki is expecting marriage anytime soon from a guy who just got divorced. Then again it's reality tv and most likely a work.


----------



## Iruleall15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



The BoogeyMan said:


> First off, OP you must be The Pope if you think him getting a divorce makes him a bad guy in the eyes of children. Let's not bunch it together with Crack Cocaine and Hookers just yet.
> 
> Secondly I thought this thread would be talking about Cena swearing, or Cena hanging up with (on-screen) bitches The Bella Twins but let's face it, no kids are staying up to watch the E network. What time is it even on in America?


He cheated on his wife many times... Does that make him a bad guy? No? Ok Cena fan...


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



DragonSleeper said:


> "Nikki sucks cock" is too many syllables. I've only seen previews for this show. But I think it's a bit ridiculous that Nikki is expecting marriage anytime soon from a guy who just got divorced. Then again it's reality tv and most likely a work.


You Can't wrestle has 4 syllables as well as Nikki sucks cock


----------



## Iruleall15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

If a Nikki Sucks Cock chant went happened id lol soo hard. Also I find it funny how Nikki looks better without makeup than with it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> You Can't wrestle has 4 syllables as well as Nikki sucks cock


It has an awkward flow to it. I don't like it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate myself for watching this show and hate that I found it mildly entertaining even more. It's sort of interesting to see the real (mostly) personalities of these people we watch several times a week all year but in some cases, it was repulsive. Cameron seems like a ghetto cunt, Nikki is a pain in the ass that's clearly jealous of Brie/Danielson, and Eva Marie is just awful. Oh, and shut up Nattie. You're not pushed harder because most people find the other Divas better looking and that's really all that matters. The end.

Naomi impressed me though. Seems like she has a good head on her shoulders and it was interesting to hear her say she's only planning on like 4 more years before she's outta there. Brie seems cool enough and JoJo is very naïve so that could be entertaining. Hopefully we get to see more of the guys in other episodes and they'll actually be themselves. What little credibility the show has will be completely gone if Fandango is doing his shtick next week or whenever he's on.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> One thing I hate is that they show clips from Superstars. A show they don't even show in the damn States. I keep saying that they need to put the damn show on YouTube because I keep feeling like I'm missing something.


Superstars is on Hulu.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



DragonSleeper said:


> It has an awkward flow to it. I don't like it.


Nik-ki sucks cock clap clap has the same flow as The Ecw "She's a crackwhore" chant


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

You just had to go and make this a sticky ...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I'm hoping for some "Scared of Marriage, Scared of Marriage!" chants


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So this Eva needs to dye her hair so she doesn't look like the Bellas? She looks nothing like them!!!


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"while the bellas have been gone, we have been the fan favorites"....Click


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



James1o1o said:


> You say that, but last nights show puplled in about 300,000 more people than the average TNA Impact show.


:vince2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched it, didn't hate it as much as I thought I would. 

- Cameron is gorgeous but she's dumb as hell and her boyfriend is a textbook perfect example of a giant meat head douche bag.
- I don't get why Jimmy Uso talks with such a ghetto accent. Bro, you aren't from the ghetto.
- Eva Marie is smoking hot but seems like an insufferable bitch to be around.
- Nattie deserves a bigger role on TV
- Brie > Nikki


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So Paige is too young to be on the main roster, but JoJo being a year+ younger is on this reality show? 

This show is targeting female viewers - to make them wrestling fans even if it is not for the kayfabe storylines (eventhough this reality stuff is all scripted as well). It's actually pretty damn smart to expand the fanbase. I mean the Kardashian, and Real House Wife stuff is pretty damn popular and those folks are not famous in any way really (or weren't when it started) - but their fanbases just like the crazy ass drama.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I tuned in, hoping to see some backstage interactions and displays of the motivations wrestlers have to go out and be the MOTN.

I saw a lot bickering, tantrums, and domestic fights that made everyone look immature or an asshole. Also Cena as a softie on a date. I was stunned no one realized how bad this hurts the image of talented, passionate, work horses trying to out do each other to be the top spot, and didn't speak up to stop it from airing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I haven't watched the episode yet (dammit) so I can't accurately comment, but why does having human issues like dealing with divorce, make Cena less of a good guy? In any case this'll just endear him even more to that older demographic.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

If Cena's image wasn't hurt by his Howard Stern interview, I doubt this will do the job.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



hbkmickfan said:


> If Cena's image wasn't hurt by his Howard Stern interview, I doubt this will do the job.


That Stern interview was before the company went PG. His character was not liked by adults at the time (2006), but WWE had yet to go full-on after little kids and their moms and become terrified of anything violent or sexual.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

So, let me get this straight. Cena is coming off of a divorce, dating someone new and buys her a brand new Range Rover?

:lmao

Does it get anymore pussy-whipped then that? If I was Cena, I wouldn't have wanted that scene on air. But that's just me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Cena is coming off of a divorce, dating someone new and buys her a brand new Range Rover?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Does it get anymore pussy-whipped then that? If I was Cena, I wouldn't have wanted that scene on air. But that's just me.


Who do you think paid for her boob job? If i was a betting man, i bet Cena did


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



birthday_massacre said:


> Who do you think paid for her boob job? If i was a betting man, i bet Cena did


:lol At least he gets some enjoyment out of the tits, though. :cena5


And Range Rover's are really nice SUV's. They're expensive as fuck. But, I definitely see your point.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



birthday_massacre said:


> Who do you think paid for her boob job? If i was a betting man, i bet Cena did


I think she got them before she started dating Cena. She got them in June/July last year and I don't think they started dating until near the end of 2012.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Cena is coming off of a divorce, dating someone new and buys her a brand new Range Rover?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Does it get anymore pussy-whipped then that? If I was Cena, I wouldn't have wanted that scene on air. But that's just me.


The guy earns millions a year, it was probably the equivalent of you or me buying a girl a bunch of flowers to him.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

Why are you watching total divas, you total div!

just because it they have a tenuous link to WWE doesn't mean it's anything more than Real Housewives Of Wherever featuring the worlds most hated wrestler.

.... actually made it sound more interesting that it no doubt is


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Arianne: he keeps me balanced 

*5 minutes later* 

NOBODY TALKS TO MY WOMAN LIKE THAT I'MMA KICK HIS ASS AND GET YOU FIRED RIGHT HURRR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



SJFC said:


> The guy earns millions a year, it was probably the equivalent of you or me buying a girl a bunch of flowers to him.


The money equivalency is probably true, or close to being true. But buying something like a car for a girl you just started dating coming off of a divorce strikes me as...kind of desperate. I mean...:damn


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I'm starting to think that Cena can not exist in any form (solid, liquid or gas) without someone here taking offense or insulting him


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



VGooBUG said:


> 1.3 million viewers is horrible for a debut, tough enough debuted with 3.3 million viewers and it lost more than half of the viewers as the show went on in 2011. Why do you think they arent doing a tough enough season 2? These viewers will drop like a rock as it goes on


Austin's show got even less than 1.3 million viewers in it's debut and guess what? It's in it's third season. It doesn't matter what the show did compared to shows on different days and channels. If the 1.3 million is a good number for that timeslot on E!, then it's a success.



Zeppex said:


> LOL @ the preview of Nattie in lingerie, and Tyson is like yeah w/e...


He was like "Leave me a lone, I'm trying to study some Bret/Owen tapes"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



stevefox1200 said:


> I'm starting to think that Cena can not exist in any form (solid, liquid or gas) without someone here taking offense or insulting him


That's life in the limelight.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ratings all depend on the time slot, and on the network. For example NCIS gets like 20million viewers on CBS, free TV, and its considered a massive success.

Game of Thrones on HBO gets like 4million, premium TV, and its considered a massive success.

Suits on USA Network gets like roughly 3million viewers per week, paid tv, and its up there with Raw as a flagship program for the network.

If you go on viewers only, then GoT and Suits and hell even raw should be canceled.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



Waffelz said:


> Over 1 million tuned in. More than TNA.


We'll see how the ratings look in two months. But I have to think this show is targeting the 15-30 female demographic although I could be wrong.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*So Nattie is the Jan Brady of Total Divas?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



rjsbx1 said:


> *So Nattie is the Jan Brady of Total Divas?*


Nah, she's the Meg Griffen of Total Divas


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed that show, I'm surprised we did not see any of Brodus or Sweet T in it during the Wrestlemania segments. 

I hope as someone else has already said, they are planning something big for Nattie. Out of all those on the show she Is the most talented and hottest. 

Will keep watching.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

The weirdest part is the Bellas working their heel gimmick on TV...quite poorly too. Either that or they're legitimately just vapid, soulless bitches.


----------



## JoeyJameson (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really liked the show!! The Bellas seem like real bitches, JoJo I really don't see why she's there. I really cant picture her as a wrestler. Eve Marie was lucky that she got away with the hair thing...Even I was scared for her (scripted or Not!)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The money equivalency is probably true, or close to being true. But buying something like a car for a girl you just started dating coming off of a divorce strikes me as...kind of desperate. I mean...:damn


Maybe he's just that darn swell 

Nah fuck that, it's odd. I mean, I like buying nice things for people. I'd buy my girlfriend a new car if I could... But it wouldn't be shortly after a divorce / early in the relationship. 

He's a stage 2 creepah.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



The BoogeyMan said:


> First off, OP you must be The Pope if you think him getting a divorce makes him a bad guy in the eyes of children.


Yup, its perfectly fine to cheat on your wife.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



CripplerXFace said:


> We'll see how the ratings look in two months. But I have to think this show is targeting the 15-30 female demographic although I could be wrong.


Depending on the 'era' between 1/3 and 1/2 of the WWE audience is female.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

It will have zero impact on his image, most children are not watching this show. I recorded it Sunday, watched it this morning and promptly deleted future recordings off my Genie. I knew it was going to be bad, but it was tough to watch without fast forwarding.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Paige is too young to be on the main roster, but JoJo being a year+ younger is on this reality show?


She looks no older than 16 or 17

Justin Gabriel vvv


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



Asenath said:


> I'm not sure Mike Bennett going to the WWE would actually be such a good move. In the indies, he's the guy with the 'WWE style.' He's an anomaly. In the WWE, he'd be another generic guy, with a look they've been moving away from in the last few years.


Just wondering but is Mike Bennett actually good?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jimmy Uso creeping a bit watching the two Funk girls lock up.

Nattie's putting on a clinic here!


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Am I the only that thinks that Cena doesn't really care for Nikki and is only with her because he is lonely at night or whatever? He seems... rather bored when he is with her lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> :lmao @ Bellas being "veterans"


I know, right? The only veteran on the show is Natalya. The Belas are _not_ veterans. Maybe to JoJo/Eva Marie, but lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn Bryan couldn't clean up his dog's crap? 

I'm surprised they're using real names. I get the whole reality show, but still.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maria Kanellis drags The Bella Twins for filth during the Total Divas Premiere*



Eulonzo said:


> Just wondering but is Mike Bennett actually good?


He's decent. Good looking guy and solid in the ring. There are much better talents in the company.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it sad that I was shocked at Cena saying shit?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Is it sad that I was shocked at Cena saying shit?


To be honest, yes. :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

it's sad that Cena saying shit was a significant event for you considering I don't even remember it happening nor do I care


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie has legit gripes about not being on the Mania card. I bet when they canceled the mix tag match she was like :ti


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Nattie has legit gripes about not being on the Mania card. *I bet when they canceled the mix tag match she was like :ti*


I thought the same. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Seeing as its a wwe show I just didn't expect cena to really be himself. Im ready for everything now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie to chaperone the newbies while Diddy sings 12 year old songs at Mania. Just damn.

So everyone was fucking up in the rehearsals for that match. No wonder they canceled it.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What was Brodus mad about, again? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sounded like the girls were fucking up during the rehearsal.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron's ratchetness grieves my spirit. She is an anchor weighing Naomi down, I get the impression.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If they wanted to this be a true reality show, they would have shown Vince or Trips showing them tell the eight of them that their match was being cut. DEM RATINGS.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That was shockingly good, seriously that was amazing


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

God damnit.... Can't believe I'm saying this, but the preview for the rest of this season has made me interested in this show. Like full on sold. The relationship drama... I want to see that Uso Fella yell and break a glass on every episode.

Also, LOL @ Tyson Kidd. Giving Natalya a noogie and treating her like a bro. That dude rules.

But still, LOL @ the divas. Their match gets pulled from Mania and they're really upset. I found it funny because they're the only people in the world who were upset about that.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> Just caught the whole thing. Welp. That was...shit


So shit that it was actually entertaining, TBH. 

Also, Eva Marie. :datass


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So this show drew as much as Impact. Either this show should get its' own section or TNA should be made to be a singular thread in the Other Wrestling section. It makes sense.



Trifektah said:


> - I don't get why Jimmy Uso talks with such a ghetto accent. Bro, you aren't from the ghetto.


I think that's how some people in their family just talk. Rikishi kind of talks like that and Yokozuna was known to be straight thug.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

love this show


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

I would say if it ruins anyone's image, it's WWE's. The show is advertising the fact that WWE "rewards" someone who they put over as their hardest working employee, Natalya, by never giving her TV time and essentially making her a trainer/babysitter since she isn't good looking enough to be on TV. There's nothing wrong with her having a backstage role, but something about seeing the way they shit on her with cameras rolling like that was horrifying.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wow, just watched it, surprisingly entertaining. Can't wait to see my guy Tyson Kidd on there, him giving Nattie a noogie on the preview cracked me up! They have to have a really intimate scene where Nattie's waiting for Tyson on the bed and says "come and get me big boy" and they start making out and shit, then Tyson slaps her into a Sharpshooter. :lmao Foreplay, dungeon style baby!


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Such blatant kayfabe breaking on a show they push so hard is weird.

Mostly want to see if its actually going to tie with the divas matches at all or not though(Natty heel turn/push inc?)


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm a bit ashamed to say that I liked the show a lot. I'll be watching the next episodes for sure.

Poor Nattie though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



DogSaget said:


> Such blatant kayfabe breaking on a show they push so hard is weird.
> 
> Mostly want to see if its actually going to tie with the divas matches at all or not though(Natty heel turn/push inc?)


the less this great show has to do with that crap on monday/friday nights the better. just let them be REAL.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Lydeck said:


> What was Brodus mad about, again? I wasn't paying attention.


He was pissed at Arianne I think thats the one and he pretty much said she sucked. Then her boyfriend Vincent wanted to beat the piss out of him.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

only me? i dig for Uso..they have personality. WWE right now just so fucking boring in term of characters...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Bellas are such annoying cunts. Eva Marie seems like a conceited jackass. 

I'll be watching the show for Nattie and Tyson, Naomi and Uso, and of course D-Bry.

Nice to see Vincent staying active since Despicable Me 2 stopped filming.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


> The Bellas are such annoying cunts. Eva Marie seems like a conceited jackass.
> 
> I'll be watching the show for Nattie and Tyson, Naomi and Uso, and of course D-Bry.
> 
> Nice to see Vincent staying active since Despicable Me 2 stopped filming.


The bella that is dating Bryan is fine when shes not with the other one. Together they are cunts but when whichever one Bryan dates is away from the sister shes fine.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Anyone notice the Bella worried about Eva Marie looking like her is the Bella with the implants? Looks like somebody has some identity issues......

I bet Brie got more attention than her or that Nikki at least thinks Brie did.


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The premiere of Total Divas killed TNA in A18-49:
855,000 viewers -> Total Divas 
461,000 viewers -> Impact Wrestling
---
988,000 viewers -> SmackDown
1,609,000 viewers -> Raw (8:00)
1,781,000 viewers -> Raw (9:00)
1,709,000 viewers -> Raw (10:00)

Live+SD (7/22/13-7/28/13)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

not surprising.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Bellas have been is WWE for as long as Trish, is Trish a veteran 8*D


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

well i just finished watching and i surprisingly really enjoyed it !!! i felt really sorry for nattie when she got told she wasnt on the mania card (although it looked quite fake)it must be so frustrating having to teach all the newbies how to wrestle when shes struggles to get any tv time herself,dont really know what to say about jojo we havnt seen enough of her yet.
eva marie looks like a piece of work,deliberately going against orders of your management on your first week there not a good idea(although she is pretty so im guessing all the guys will love her)dont think shes gonna be around for long though,i get the impression shes only there to to further her modeling of acting career and using wwe as a stepping stone.
naomi seems like a really nice girl but cameron surprised me a bit,i didnt think she would be so in your face and loud also :lmao:lmao:lmao at her boyfriend vinny wanting to fight brodus.
lastly the bella twins,im not gonna lie i really cant warm to nikki shes too plastic and seems very shallow but i really like brie,shes the complete opposite and comes off as quite a decent sweet girl.
didnt think id enjoy it as much as i did cant wait till next week.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man, y'all seen Eva Marie in dat white top and dem tight light blue jeans? I'ma call her asthma cause HOT DAYUM she left me breathless. Not feelin' JoJo, looks like Bow Wow with a wig.

Good way to spend an hour, top 2 WWE show this year imo. 

I also want to know if Lesnar watched the show or not.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Man, y'all seen Eva Marie in dat white top and dem tight light blue jeans? I'ma call her asthma cause HOT DAYUM she left me breathless. Not feelin' JoJo, looks like Bow Wow with a wig.
> 
> Good way to spend an hour, top 2 WWE show this year imo.
> 
> I also want to know if Lesnar watched the show or not.


I could only imagine Sable and Brock watching this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

After watching the show again tonight, a few quick observations:

-Winning would slay all them bitches
-Nikki Bella is a cunt
-Brie Bella seems down to earth when not paired with her cunty sister
-Cameron is a ratchet firecracker and yes that is an insult. Her boyfriend can back the fuck down since Brodus would kill his shit, being a former bodyguard for rappers and all.
-Eva Marie has no ass (stop it!) and is a tryhard.
-Jojo is an empty vessel yet I will continue evaluating
-Naomi is the bright diamond of the crew and seems to be the one with the most common sense out of everybody (also would be Winning's first victim so eat ass Jey Uso.)
-Nattie is shown to be an "old, bitter hasbeen" even though her gripes are legit (2nd victim of Winning's so break an ankle, Tyson.)
-John Cena is a real ***** (except buying Nikki a car. WTF John?)
-Bryan Danielson FTW!
-10 seconds of CM PUNK FTW!

To be fair, for a reality show, it wasn't bad and had its moments. I've seen way worse. That said, if these are their real personas and not fake (which I doubt) then holy shit are WWE Divas the worst personally.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brodus Clay would of killed that Vincent guy, that would of been funny to see.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ok so just watched this thng 

-LOL Bellas. LOL Eva Marie.
-Cena you better get that ring :cena2
-Cameron :lmao she comes across as Naomis bitchy little sister
-Jojo & Naomi's Ass :datass
-Nattie :lmao can she be treated anymore like a doormat? 
-Brodus/Vincent Mania XXX :vince2
-Cena's theme tune hitting was like the ultimate troll theme. Amazing :lmao; See Nikki thats what your ass get for all that marriage talk :cena2

This show is actually hilarious


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I watched it. I liked it. I'll be watching next week.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Will be watching next week.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It wasn't as bad as I expected. If it will get more people into wrestling, then it could be a great move for WWE financially.

Attracting the E audience might make the wrestling shows worse though, so I'm going to withhold most of my judgement for now.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched it, it was OK.

I liked JoJo. Nattie gets treated like shit and still tries to be professional in a way. Eva started off rough, management won't be too friendly with her if she disobeys them again, so I don't see her lasting long. Naomi was cool, Cameron and her boyfriend not so much. Her boyfriend seemed like a tool and Brodus would've killed him. Bryan and Brie seem pretty laid back and cool, Nikki however....ugh. She seems like the jealous type and very childish imo. Why are you complaining to Cena about Brie/Bryan going ring shopping, and wanting to get married? Lol. The dude just got a divorce. LMAO at her saying they were veterans, bullshit. I like Brie, but Nikki, no... Anyways, it was overall OK. Can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I ended up enjoying the show a lot because I couldn't wait to see them have their match cancelled. 

I also laughed when Cena's music came on and the 2 new Divas had no clue what was going.

Not sure if I'm ever going to want to watch it again though. My sister really seemed to like it though so I guess it appeals to it's target market.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BIG E WINNING said:


> After watching the show again tonight, a few quick observations:
> 
> -Winning would slay all them bitches
> -Nikki Bella is a cunt
> ...


Well its seems pretty legit, i mean at least in The Bella's case. Didn't Maria say they was the reasons she didn't return to WWE? after watching this show i can see why. Total fucking bitches, well at least Nikki is. 

They was the worst at that party, when they was looking at the newbies having a good time "theres a pecking order around here" please bitch your division is shit and no one cares about it, get off your fucking high horse, you're barely on Raw as it is anyways. The Bella's may have been around a while in WWE but they've never really mattered or had any real meaningful storyline. When they was cut from Mania was the best, took the bitches down a peg. Cena was practically wearing a Troll mask when he came out lol.

Nikki's going around acting like some fucking queen around there, when in reality Kaitlyn and AJ are way above her right now at least in terms of being used and having storylines. Whens the last time The Bella's even had a storyline?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*

Honestly, I thought it made Cena look alright. If anything, the Bellas looked horrible. And I don't mean I hate them in a "they are bad", I mean hate them because they seem to be horrible people.

Also, I blame the success for Total Divas having the Kardashian lead in. It was a part finale and don't think it's much of a stretch to think this. WWE will have the same advantage next week. It's the week after we'll see how the ratings are.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Preview for Episode 2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



DragonSleeper said:


> It has an awkward flow to it. I don't like it.


Hypothetically speaking, you'd probably just chant the "Nikki" part quickly, as if it were one syllable.

"Nikki sucks cock! Nikki sucks cock!" (like "R-K-O!" or "C-M Punk!")

Not that I'm endorsing it. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SAMCRO said:


> Well its seems pretty legit, i mean at least in The Bella's case. Didn't Maria say they was the reasons she didn't return to WWE? after watching this show i can see why. Total fucking bitches, well at least Nikki is.


Yeah Maria seems to hate the bellas with a passion. Honestly wouldn't surprise me if the Bellas are playing up a bit on the show but are actually quite bitchy in real life as well. They just seem to have that 'I'm better than you' vibe. Especially Nikki.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Holy shit at Cena's house


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> Yeah Maria seems to hate the bellas with a passion. Honestly wouldn't surprise me if the Bellas are playing up a bit on the show but are actually quite bitchy in real life as well. *They just seem to have that 'I'm better than you' vibe. Especially Nikki*.


Yeah i totally got that vibe from them when they was walking by Naomi and Cameron getting rdy for the Mania match, they was acting like 2 queens walking by some lowly peasants. I think Brie is alright when apart from her sister, but when they're together she turns into a clone of her bitchy sister.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas and John Cena's image*



jimboystar24 said:


> Honestly, I thought it made Cena look alright. If anything, the Bellas looked horrible. And I don't mean I hate them in a "they are bad", I mean hate them because they seem to be horrible people.
> 
> Also, I blame the success for Total Divas having the Kardashian lead in. It was a part finale and don't think it's much of a stretch to think this. WWE will have the same advantage next week. It's the week after we'll see how the ratings are.


Good thing for WWE is that they will have Keeping Up With The Kardashians as the lead in for the whole season. I think Keeping Up is booked for 18 odd episodes this year and has only been on for like 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:mark: for that Fandango appearance next episode.

Cena's house is freaking amazing. Too bad he rarely ever spends time there. 

Bryan looks so out of place in the private jet with Cena and the Bellas :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Whichever Bella is with Cena seems to be so materialistic. I mean, big houses with pools and all and having a jet is all cool but to think so much of it just screams gold digger. 

Nattie seems pretty real here. She's honest but doesn't seem to have an attitude problem, though I'd be pissed if I had to babysit rookies during Mania while people less talented get put on the card, their absence from the show notwithstanding.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...th-the-kardashians-nascar-dexter-more/194556/


So now on Raw we'll see....

DID YOU KNOW:
Total Divas had a Sunday rating greater than/equal to Law & Order SVU(USA),Storage Wars(AEN),Keeping up with the Kardashians(ENT),Sunday Night Baseball(ESPN),NASCAR(ESPN),TNT Sunday Movies(TNT) and Sportscenter(ESPN)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hmmm... Sounds like i'll have to watch this.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yo fuck this show I'm only watching to see Brie and Nikki's mom. Side note Cena's bitch ass tricking for booty what a shame.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched the show last night via YouTube, it wasn't terrible but it wasn't exactly good either. It has the over-the-top drama most of these reality shows tend to have, and some parts come across as really forced and phony. I didn't care for most of the show, but the good points are you get a bit of insight into the backstage stuff and the divas and their partners lives. I'll tune it for the next episode just out of curiosity. The only divas I actually have an interest in is Brie and Eve Marie on the show, and I couldn't give a shit about The Funkadactyls and their lives.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They've really thrown kayfabe out the window with this show. I like it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So your telling me for almost the entirety of last year Cena and Bryan have been going on double dates with the bella twins......
That's something I'd never expect


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched it on youtube, and personally I don't care about their love lives. I do find the backstage wardrobe, hair, etc. interesting though.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I liked it, will be catching the rest of it. Pretty surprised tbh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie looks like a really sweet person. This show made me despise the Bellas and Ariane even more. They sound like legit clueless bitches.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hope every episode ends with Jey Uso smacking a glass and yelling at a different diva. To JoJo:

"I don't even know you.... but...." (smack)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I swore to myself I wouldn't watch it, but I did, and I feel so ashamed... 

This shit is the type of show that I despise, so why did I actually enjoy it?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm 7 minutes in. Fuck this shit. :cornette


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

* Which happens first? 
1) Tough Guy Vincent vs. Brodus in a shoot fight 
2) a Jane Geddes/Johnny Ace romance
3) Natayla finally goes postal.*


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> - Monday night's replay of WWE Total Divas on the USA Network following Raw garnered 1.53 million viewers, which beat the 1.3 million viewers that the season premiere drew on E! on Sunday night.


Holy Shit. I liked it...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OMG, give the Bellas the WWE Title right away! They're such big draws people had to see it twice, and then some!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

wait so they put total divas on after Raw?
It works if its that late at night


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TaylorFitz said:


> I ended up enjoying the show a lot because I couldn't wait to see them have their match cancelled.


You are a monster. These are real people with real emotions and they work hard at what they do. Disappointed in you TAYLOR.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Preview for Episode 2


Holy crap, Cena's house. This is why he's never turning heel. He needs the money for water parks and more cars apparently. 

:cena2

Stephanie McMahon going BOSS on Eva Maria for lying about being able to dance has potential. 

:mark: DIS GON B GUD.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

In B4 it's moved to thursdays :lmao :Bischoff


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I mean they don't find real wrestlers for the Divas division so its hard for me to get Stephanie's anger about Eva Marie not being a real dancer 
Priorities.....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I swore to myself I wouldn't watch it, but I did, and I feel so ashamed...
> 
> This shit is the type of show that I despise, so why did I actually enjoy it?!


This is exactly what's happening to me. I'm a bit ashamed of myself for liking this show. But why am I enjoying it? This is my theory:

a) Because it's about wrestling and I always love seeing what's happening backstage
b) Hot women

Well, I think that covers it. 

Oh, and
c) Eva Marie.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas is the type of show that has this train wreck affect on it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't believe I watched this and actually enjoyed it.

- :lmao at Brodus telling the Funkadactyls they suck, he would beat the shit out of Vincent as well :lmao
- The Bellas come across as complete bitches, it was beautiful when Cena's music hit :lmao 
- WWE treat Natalya like shit, she deserves so much better, she is easily better than the Bellas & Funkadactyls
- Eva Marie :yum:

Why aren't AJ and Kaitlyn involved in this? Is it because they actually have an ounce of talent and actually work on Raw and SmackDown?


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Tinkerbell said:


> The Bellas have been is WWE for as long as Trish, is Trish a veteran 8*D


IDK if I would call them Vets ether but the fact is they have been in WWE as long as NATALYA and one year less then Trish. So..... YOUR CALL


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched it and enjoyed it, though it maybe scripted its fun to see a different side of the company weather its limited or not. I would love to see other people and not just divas however. 

I think its funny all these people saying it sucks because I can pretty much guarantee they will be here week after week bitching about it yet they are watching week after week just like RAW and SMACKDOWN.

Lastly My girlfriend is not a WWE fan but she loves Trash reality TV on E! so I am hoping this will be a good way to ease her into it. (Que sexual innuendo)


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL the preview of Nattie in lingerie, and Tyson just oblivious gets me everytime.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MrWalsh said:


> wait so they put total divas on after Raw?
> It works if its that late at night


It was only for the first week


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> Total Divas is the type of show that has this train wreck affect on it.


no it doesnt it's just a good tv show. no need to pretend it's awful just so you can say you enjoy it. it's good TV.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CamillePunk said:


> no it doesnt it's just a good tv show. no need to pretend it's awful just so you can say you enjoy it. it's good TV.


No. It's the same shit with many other shows on TV. Except most of those were and are done much better. This show is just like the train wreck affect. Shows that are just so bad, gruesome, and brutal, that you can't look away. Only difference is, I'm able to look away.

There's no redeeming qualities to it at all.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CamillePunk said:


> no it doesnt it's just a good tv show. no need to pretend it's awful just so you can say you enjoy it. it's good TV.


Most WWE fans can't admit this is better than regular WWE Programing


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The Divas division looks pretty cutthroat and nobody gives a fuck about them, so I wonder what it's like with the guys...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



straightedge891 said:


> No. It's the same shit with many other shows on TV. Except most of those were and are done much better. This show is just like the train wreck affect. Shows that are just so bad, gruesome, and brutal, that you can't look away. Only difference is, I'm able to look away.
> 
> There's no redeeming qualities to it at all.


what is bad about it?

what about other reality shows makes them better?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I Came To Play said:


> Why aren't AJ and Kaitlyn involved in this? Is it because they actually have an ounce of talent and actually work on Raw and SmackDown?


I can see why AJ wasn't involved to an extent but surprised Divas like Katilyn, Layla and especially Alicia wasn't really featured.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

not nearly enough Daniel Bryan. awful first episode


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*It's been said before, but it's quite humorous that the 2 most relevant Divas aren't on the show. Also, something tells me that Layla is the mother hen of the Divas division the way she's always hugging them when they're crying.*


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

it was a good episode. Lots of drama to look forward to. I haven't been this interested in reality tv since Jersey Shore. Camerons bf needs more airtime. (Y)


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



messi said:


> it was a good episode. Lots of drama to look forward to. I haven't been this interested in reality tv since Jersey Shore. Camerons bf needs more airtime. (Y)


Lol, I wish they filmed the scene where Brodus told Cameron she sucked.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> I can see why AJ wasn't involved to an extent but surprised Divas like Katilyn, Layla and especially Alicia wasn't really featured.


I have a feeling E producer's picked the Diva's they found most interesting. I'm surprised AJ wasn't picked seen as she the only Diva that get's a reaction. Maybe producers didn't find her life as interesting but I think a geeky tom boyish Diva would have been a nice addition. 

Maybe season 2 you get to see one or two of the other's.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

As others have said, the show was much better than I thought it would be and I found myself watching the whole thing when I didn't want to.

I'm not a huge Bella Twins fan, in general. But I like Brie and they are compelling, even if I want to pull my eyes out every time they're on in the third hour of RAW.

I have a bad feeling we're going to be seeing a lot of Cena in this show. And seeing him in a way to help his image. The criticism of Cena is that his character is child-like or is geared for 8-year-olds. So how do you fix that? You show him in a romantic relationship that is real and you have him talk about things like how difficult his marriage was, all of that. Reality shows often have a lot of staging to them, and I would imagine this show would be much along those lines. The show will almost certainly be done in a way such that it helps the WWE build character development for people like Cena and portray the WWE in the way it wants to be portrayed (like the "you embarrass the company, you'll be gone" line from Steph in the previews for the season).

Still, for what it is, it's much better than I thought it would be. I never really thought I could find an Uso interesting, but I did. And there were many more moments like that for me when watching the show.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Bellas are up, Bellas are up!" *Cena's theme plays*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

More previews for Episode 2!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

they need to add Ladies Man to Fandango character...

is Cena and Bryan are close or friends outside? it seems they hang around because they have to being with Bella...it seems they are just work mates.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I now see the bellas in a whole different light. :yum:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vince Mcmahon is the man, look at Daniel Bryan body...Fuck

Punk need to have Daniel Bryan Body.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"I'll be thinking about you... In the shower" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I really need a reality TV show starring Creepy Fandango. Thank god he's on this show :lmao

"Should I go scrub his back for him?" :lmao I get why fangirls hate Eva Marie now. She is unashamedly living out all our thirstiest dreams and I just can't shade her for it. I love her for filling the Kelly Kelly-shaped void.


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> More previews for Episode 2!


Wow bryan looks big in that 3rd clip man.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like how Daniel Bryan just avoids all drama. He just sits there, smiles and is quiet.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Its over Kayfabe is dead
You know the people who'd never hang out with each other if it wasn't for their girlfriends.......that's Cena and Bryan


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

why people on reality show have so many personality while on WWE they so fucking boring...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MrWalsh said:


> Its over Kayfabe is dead
> You know the people who'd never hang out with each other if it wasn't for their girlfriends.......that's Cena and Bryan


It's been dead. But surprisingly, this show hasn't really exposed kayfabe as bad as I thought it would. it's not overtly saying WWE is fake (I know it's common knowledge but the show's never ever even suggested it).


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



apokalypse said:


> why people on reality show have so many personality while on WWE they so fucking boring...


No shitty WWE writing just E Writing


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I dig how desperate Eva Marie is for fame and glory


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Daniel Bryan couldn't give less of a fuck about Nikki's bitching if he tried :lol... neither could John by the looks of it.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dirty Curty return for one night only! 

If they don't play Real Man's Man during that wood chopping contest, fuck them.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


> "I'll be thinking about you... In the shower"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


:lmao Eva Marie: Lifespiration.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> More previews for Episode 2!


Anyone that hates this show hates life.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Anyone that hates this show hates life.


I tried to resist this show, but after watching those clips, I'm fully on board.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah, if you're not on-board the Total Divas bandwagon now, race to the next town so you can jump on there. Cuz this is the best thing goin' today.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really thought this show would be crap. I can't believe I'm actually excited to see the next episode. I've always HATED reality TV, but this is very good.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao Eva Marie: Lifespiration.


:lmao She really is.





























Classic Cena :lmao :lmao :lmao I love him on this show so much.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Okay you fuckers.
I thought this was one of the baddest shows in TV history, crappy, disgusting and just awful.
I never wanted to watch even a second of this shit.

But fuck, after seeing this Clip with Eva and Fandango I'm so gonna watch it now. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Still needs more Daniel Bryan. Hopefully they do the spinoff called total Bryan, and he just swings an ax the whole time. 

Also, Cena is a giant toolbag and Nikki is such a slutface. They are perfect.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> More previews for Episode 2!


*Okay, I'm actually looking forward to watch the next episode now.*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I think I've found a way to tell the Bella's apart
Nicki has fake boobs
Brie is natural

Nicki is ripped
Brie is toned


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OMG creepy Curtis appearance, worth a watch just for that :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Will watch for chopping wood


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How many episodes has there been so far to catch up on?? and does anybody know if its shown in the UK.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BarneyArmy said:


> How many episodes has there been so far to catch up on?? and does anybody know if its shown in the UK.


There's only been 1 episode so far. And I don't think it's shown in the UK, but you can watch it on YouTube:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BarneyArmy said:


> How many episodes has there been so far to catch up on?? and does anybody know if its shown in the UK.


So far, only the first of eight episodes has aired.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Nostalgia said:


> There's only been 1 episode so far. And I don't think it's shown in the UK, but you can watch it on YouTube:


Thanks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


>


saved.

next episode looks amazing. Pretty sure Curtis is gonna bang the fuck out of Eva Marie.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie is the female Dennis Stamp.

She's not booked!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


>


JESUS CHRIST, DANIEL BRYAN. WEAR JEANS MORE OFTEN.

:ex:



Quasi Juice said:


> I like how Daniel Bryan just avoids all drama. He just sits there, smiles and is quiet.


I don't know. He instigated pretty well in Ep. 1, in that conversation about Land Rovers and engagement rings.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


> "I'll be thinking about you... In the shower"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


But Creepy Curtie, though? Aim higher, Eva. You can do better.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Am I the only one who thinks the Bella's come across as being political bitches?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Booze said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Bella's come across as being political bitches?


yes


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie seems normal and cool, while Nikki is a stuck-up bitch.

Bryan and Cena botg picked the right Bella's for themselves!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah seems like Brie is a bit more down to earth but when pair up with Nikki its a trainwreck of bitchiness :lol. I know this is all staged but fuck me Nikki's bitchy attitude albeit probably worked a bit feels way to natural. No way is she that good of an actress.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why am I enjoying this?

Imagine talking to a non wrestling fan and friend of yours and telling them you enjoy watching a television programme called Total Divas :lol :lol


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I actually really like this show and find it entertaining hahaha, at first it was just a guilty pleasure, but after seeing those ep.2 preview clips I'm actually interested for this season as a whole. Fandango is the fucking man btw, so damn smooth! My thoughts on episode one. As others have said the Bellas are bitchy with Nikki being the biggest one, and Brie only being one with her sister. Brie seems real genuine though, as I dont see her only being with Bryan because of his push as she said theyve been together for like 2 and a half years and that was when he was United States champion, as opposed to her sister who is probably a gold digger type.

I think the thing with Brodus and Cameron made me like Brodus even more as from how they described it it seemed as if Brodus was real passionate about wanting that match and wanting it to be the best it can be, and didnt want anyone slacking off, even if it was a lame 8 person tag, I respect a bit more. I also would have loved to have seen him beat the fuck out of the douchebag Vincent, my god that guys a tool. 
I feel sorry for Natalya cause Im pretty sure all that neglect she gets is somewhat genuine, and I also LOL'd when Cena's music played, ultimate troll.
All I gotta say though about the Punk/Taker match is thank god they went over time! I mean it was the perfect time as it was, so if it was supposed to be shorter due the mixed tag then thank god they went over time. 
Cant wait til next weeks show, especially for the wood chopping contest, Bryan looks so Boss there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"If I wasn't a Bella Twin, I'd wanna be a Bella Twin." She's probably the only person in the world who would think that. Brie seems sweet when she's with Bryan, but equally cunty with Nikki.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


> "If I wasn't a Bella Twin, I'd wanna be a Bella Twin." She's probably the only person in the world who would think that. Brie seems sweet when she's with Bryan, but equally cunty with Nikki.


I get the same vibe about Brie


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

bryan is lucky dude, on the private plan riding with cena....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


> "If I wasn't a Bella Twin, I'd wanna be a Bella Twin." She's probably the only person in the world who would think that. Brie seems sweet when she's with Bryan, but equally cunty with Nikki.


If I was a woman I'd want to be a Bella Twin.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

everyone wants to be a bella twin


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CamillePunk said:


> everyone wants to be a bella twin


i do.

#BELLAARMY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I have so much respect for Nattie. WWE management really do treat her like crap. Nattie cares so much about the business more than the Bellas. 

Naomi is chill just as thought she would be and Cameron is too damn emotional. I laughed when her bf tried to act all tough. He would have cost Cameron her job.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watched the show last night. Actually somewhat enjoyed it. Gave some nice backstage insight, could give a shit about the Bella Twins and their relationship with Cena/Bryan, but seeing Nattie give management and booking team shit and learning about how big of an asshole Brodus Clay is was great.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

just gonna post dave's review/report since it will get out anyway if there is anything newsworthy which i doubt. haven't even read it yet and likely wont have internet access in a couple hours. 



> Total Bellas, or Total Divas as it’s officially titled, the WWE’s first venture of using its own roster talent in a reality television show setting of its promotion, debuted on 7/28 on E! to a good amount of success.
> 
> The idea was based on a show about the real life of the Divas that was scheduled to be one of the flagship shows of the WWE Network. The deal with E! to produce the show led to the return of the Bella Twins, as the show’s stars. After a strong promotional effort from the twins, the WWE and E!, and with the show put on with the network’s flagship show, “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” as the lead in, the debut episode was the highest rated debut of a new show on the network this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Watched the show last night. Actually somewhat enjoyed it. Gave some nice backstage insight, could give a shit about the Bella Twins and their relationship with Cena/Bryan, but seeing Nattie give management and booking team shit and learning about how big of an asshole Brodus Clay is was great.


I don't see how Brodus Clay was an asshole at all. Cameron came off as a huge, whiny, entitled bitch. I don't blame him for telling her she sucked, she probably did.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dave's review was brutal towards Ariane, totally buried


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

E! apparently very pleased with the debut that they sent The Bellas and other Divas bottles of champaign


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I thought I hated Cameron before, but I really do hate her more now. She's so fucking lucky to still have a job with WWE. I'm still surprised she's with the company now, especially after being the first eliminated and ridiculed on Tough Enough. I really love Naomi/Trinity though. She's more passionnate about the business and her personnality is way more chilled out and relaxed than Ariane. Missing Wrestlemania made her cry, while Ariane didn't seem to care much. 

I dunno what's scripted and what's not, but if that's "reality TV", well I prefer watching Naomi and Nattie. They are the highlights of the show in my book.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Booze said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Bella's come across as being political bitches?


You call it bitchy, I call it pure hustle (loyalty and respect)



Asenath said:


> But Creepy Curtie, though? Aim higher, Eva. You can do better.












I 100% support this endeavour. You go girl!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



chargebeam said:


> I thought I hated Cameron before, but I really do hate her more now. *She's so fucking lucky to still have a job with WWE*. I'm still surprised she's with the company now, especially after being the first eliminated and ridiculed on Tough Enough.


And let's not forget Cameron got a DUI last year and she never get punished for it, so lucky indeed. 

Also I find it funny that people complain about The Bellas being on the show, when divas like Naomi and Cameron who've only been in the WWE a year get to be on the show. And then there's the ''new'' divas who have done fuck all to get on the show, but I like Eva Marie so I'm not going to complain too much about that.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



celticjobber said:


> I don't see how Brodus Clay was an asshole at all. Cameron came off as a huge, whiny, entitled bitch. I don't blame him for telling her she sucked, she probably did.


And Brodus doesn't realize he sucks just as much, if not worse? It's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Unless we see the practice session, we'll never know, but I have to think she really fucked up in order for Clay to scream at her.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

just downloaded and watched it today. it was awful and so fake looking. Skipped around after a bit of it to the Naomi and Cameron parts to see if they did any sexy stuff and they didnt. Wont be watching again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Funny how Brodus can talk down to Trinity and Ariane like all of a sudden he's this amazing wrestler


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The wwe did horrible promoting this show. In the adverts it looked like a cheap version of desperate housewives starring divas when its jersey shore starring divas. Just watched the first ep and I'll definitely watch it again.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Booze said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Bella's come across as being political bitches?


No you're definitely not the only one.



TheRockfan7 said:


> And Brodus doesn't realize he sucks just as much, if not worse? It's the pot calling the kettle black.


If Brodus sucked he wouldn't have a job. WWE is not going to hire people that suck.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> No you're definitely not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> *If Brodus sucked he wouldn't have a job. WWE is not going to hire people that suck.*


Khali, Hornswaggle, Otunga the list goes on.....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> If Brodus sucked he wouldn't have a job. WWE is not going to hire people that suck.


:lmao I like you. You're funny.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> More previews for Episode 2!


So weird to see Fandango talking in his normal voice.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

We've only heard his normal voice on TV for 2 years prior as Johnny Curtis :lol


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How old is the black girl? She looks about 12.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Man in Black said:


> How old is the black girl? She looks about 12.


I think they said on the show she's 19, but it could also be 18. Regardless she's way too fuckin' young to be honest.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Man in Black said:


> How old is the black girl? She looks about 12.


Ive heard 19 thrown around. They made a deal out of not bringing up Paige cos shes only 20 yet they have a 19 year old on the reality show.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> If Brodus sucked he wouldn't have a job. WWE is not going to hire people that suck.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It sounds like the show is going to turn into more scripted crap and less reality. I saw on LOP that Gabriel is apparently going to take advantage of JoJo being young and naïve, possibly turning heel in the process, so it looks like stuff from that show could start spilling on to WWE TV. Boring.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Evolution is a mystery, Full of change that no one sees, Clock makes a fool of history
Yesterday's so long ago, don't agree with what I know. Tomorrow becomes a place to be.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Enforcer said:


> It sounds like the show is going to turn into more scripted crap and less reality.


Yes. The very definition of reality TV.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Man in Black said:


> How old is the black girl? She looks about 12.


Like others have said on the first show they've got her down at 19 at the time of filming (March) so she is probably around 19/20 right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who else hopes the Usos get a spin off that's like Sista Sista? Teddy Long adopts one, Jazz adopts the other. They eventually meet and reunite.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Do the new episodes come on Sundays??


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


> Who else hopes the Usos get a spin off that's like Sista Sista? Teddy Long adopts one, Jazz adopts the other. They eventually meet and reunite.


Uso Uso? Teddy Long constantly puts them together because of his love for Tag matches. I have to say I would watch it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do the new episodes come on Sundays??


Yes.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I said I wouldn't dare watch any clips of this show, much less an entire episode. I promised myself that I wouldn't, but this show has caressed its evil hands around my wondering eyes. I'm in. My attention is locked onto this show. You got me Vince, you dirty old bastard. And I might as well just swallow my pride, bury my ideology, and keep an open mind, because regardless of the hypothetical repercussions this program might have on the divas division, I have absolutely no shame in watching this. None whatsoever. It's mindless fun, although I'll just contravene my entire comment by saying that this next episode looks boring as hell.



Asenath said:


> But Creepy Curtie, though? Aim higher, Eva. You can do better.


I don't know. For some reason, if we were sitting together drinking coffee and people watching and Fandango were to hint some suggestive moves at us, I just couldn't envision you refusing that dick.

Eva has tastes, mind you. Get with the program sis.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> More previews for Episode 2!


Eva Marie is the GOAT. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't hate on her at all for how she handled Nikki. If a woman goes out of her way to disrespect you, then you show her up in front of her man. Those are the basic rules Nikki, you should know this. Plus, Nikki had it coming for how she acted towards Eva and Jo Jo at the Sandy Relief benefit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show has a lot of promise. 

Need's less DB though. His ugly beard doesn't fit with the other 3 beautiful people.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Goddamn, been waiting for this episode like a pregnant woman awaits the birth of her child. Finally, the day has come for Total Divas episode 2.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

My body is ready for some JoJo when the next ep shows later. 

:mark:


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How long has Danielson been dating Brie? I can sort of get why he's on the show since if he's been with Brie for 2 years now and might be marrying her its safe to say he's close to both of them.
Cena is the only question mark for me. He just doesn't fit into the show especially with all this forced interaction between all 4


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan and Brie seemed so natural together Nikki and Cena not so much.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

D-Bry laying the science smackdown on Nikki.

So ready for episode 2, I wasn't expecting to love it so much, but I'm genuinely excited for tonight's episode.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheWFEffect said:


> Bryan and Brie seemed so natural together Nikki and Cena not so much.


Cena never looks interested in her. It's very uncomfortable to watch her try and pull a response from him.

Also, I can't wait to watch this show tonight. I'm hooked. I didn't even watch Raw and Smackdown because I was so pissed that I had to wait a week for more Total Divas. Plus, those shows were taped and had no Sheamus.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It's so obvious what is going to happen. John Cena is going to overcome the odds once again and avoid marrying Nikki Bella.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Lilou said:


> D-Bry laying the science smackdown on Nikki.
> 
> So ready for episode 2, I wasn't expecting to love it so much, but I'm genuinely excited for tonight's episode.



same :argh:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tonight's episode is gonna be great with the wood chopping scene. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Cena never looks interested in her. It's very uncomfortable to watch her try and pull a response from him.
> 
> Also, I can't wait to watch this show tonight. I'm hooked. I didn't even watch Raw and Smackdown because I was so pissed that I had to wait a week for more Total Divas. Plus, those shows were taped and had no Sheamus.


I almost feel bad for Cena. In the first episode, when she was bringing up the marriage thing, he looked very uncomfortable and somewhat disturbed about the situation, coming off of a divorce. I mean, this bitch needs to think about him, and not just herself.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why the legit fuck am I looking forward to this. SOMETHING'S GONE HORRIBLY WRONG.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheWFEffect said:


> Bryan and Brie seemed so natural together Nikki and Cena not so much.


Very true. They are that Whole foods/Farmer's Market/hippie type of couple. Plus, Brie seems less materialistic then Nikki, by a country mile.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm embarrassed to be looking forward to this. <_<


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn, i'm more excited for this than RAW.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

What time does this air tonight
?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm actually excited for this.. I don't know if I should be disappointed in myself or if I should rewatch Episode 1.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Charmqn said:


> Very true. They are that Whole foods/Farmer's Market/hippie type of couple. Plus, Brie seems less materialistic *than* Nikki, by a country mile.


Fixed for ya


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

On the Channel Guide on my TV, tonight's episode is called "A Tango with Fandango". :lol

Looking forward to it again. Yep. I said that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

if you're a dancer, i'm a freakin astronaut. not gonna lie, last weeks show got me hooked.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Stannis Baratheon said:


> This show has a lot of promise.
> 
> Need's less DB though. His ugly beard doesn't fit with the other 3 beautiful people.


It actually needs more of :bryan


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> It actually needs more of :bryan


There will be plenty more Bryan once him and Brie get their spin off, Bryan and Brie take San Diego. :mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Guess what's the best part of tonight's episode?... A wood chopping contest 


I'm glad they gave me a reason NOT to tune in again


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Guess what's the best part of tonight's episode?... A wood chopping contest
> 
> 
> I'm glad they gave me a reason NOT to tune in again


How is that not a reason to tune in?! Bryan, Cena and the Bellas chopping wood is gonna be the highlight of pro wrestling this week.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> How is that not a reason to tune in?! Bryan, Cena and the Bellas chopping wood is gonna be the highlight of pro wrestling this week.


Yeah because i don't have better things to do than watch 4 random people chop wood on television. fpalm

I'd rather watch the NFL pre-season.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I don't know. For some reason, if we were sitting together drinking coffee and people watching and Fandango were to hint some suggestive moves at us, I just couldn't envision you refusing that dick.


But I'm a private citizen, not a participant in a system that relies on sexual patronage, influence brokering, and go-along-to-get-along.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What time is it coming for us british folk?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is there a stream for this? My cable provider doesn't carry E!, unless you have a digital TV.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> Is there a stream for this? My cable provider doesn't carry E!, unless you have a digital TV.


It's usually uploaded to youtube the next day


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> It actually needs more of :bryan


The only reason to tune in would be DB, he should be in every segment, maybe i would watch it then.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

4 more hours before we get to see Bellas vs Cena/Bryan tag team wood chopping match. :mark:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



DatKidMog said:


> It's usually uploaded to youtube the next day


Wait, really?

All this time I've been trying my usual websites and I never even thought to check there. Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I ship Bryan/Brie :bryan

Brie's the better twin. Nikki's too bitchy but I guess that is what makes entertaining television.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I BOUGHT THE KIND OF KY LUBRICANT THAT WARMS UP ON YOUR PENIS. I CANT WAIT FOR TONIGHTS EPISODE.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Less than 10 minutes left!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Looking forward to watch it tomorrow on youtube.

:vince


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Should be a good episode tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I completely forgot about this show until I saw this thread :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I spotted Randy Orton


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What I wouldn't do to have Jojo in my bed..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol biggest superstar....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bitchface.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I would've thought WWE would have more seamstresses.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hey Naomi is wearing AJ's shirt, that's kinda cool to see.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Only 3?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well bitch, you didn't work Mania anyway.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John's place is like...so perfect. Ugh she sounds like...so fake


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Summer Rae is a horrible dancer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango wants the best dancer.

So of course - Summer Rae.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ever since the first episode of this show I can't look at Nattie without feeling sad. I feel like she just hates the way her career is.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hey he talks different on this show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Emanuel Lewis will not get a spot. Why are they playing her like this? Why are they so mean?
She looks younger than AJ.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> John's place is like...so perfect. Ugh she sounds like...so fake


Everything they say sounds fake.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ROAD DOGG

Breaking kayfabe...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ROAD DOGG


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lmao at Zack Ryder in the background


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck yeah Road Dogg!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The recap of the match was longer than the actual match.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> Lmao at Zack Ryder in the background


He's used to it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Road Dogg :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I bet Fandango dun hit that.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango da flirt.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DARREN YOUNG SIGHTING..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

....So Emanuel is trying to get the other chick a spot...

Yeah that's how the WWE works for sure.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango dat flirting


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh shit she lied, no wonder Steph ripped her a new one.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That's a lyin' bitch!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why do I sense that we're going to be hearing some "stories" about Eve Marie


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol. Eva Marie. :lmao :lol :lmao

Is Jo Jo's only role on this show to be Eva Marie's hype woman?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LMFAO @ Eva screwing herself with that lie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So basically you just want to rub it in Brie's face that your man has more cash then her man. Got it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DAT ROAD DOGG THOUGH

And Eva Marie's totally the dumbest thing I've ever seen. 

To her boss - "I have a ballroom dance background, didn't you know?"
TO THE CAMERA - "I can't dance at all."


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate Cena..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena's uncomfortable ass :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena can look pretty dapper when he's not in brightly colored shirts and jorts.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena gonna bang Eva.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah right..they just don't like anyone who's skin is relatively dark.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Missed the first 10 mins but tuned in now 










Nikki basically saying that she has a richest husband and lives a more glamerous lifestyle than her sister is lolworthy


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is much more entertaining than the NFL HoF game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So Eva Marie wanted to be John's partner?

hmm.. I'd pay to see that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jo-Jo, Life's third wheel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

JoJo is already a Nattie and she just got into the company.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

God. I swear Cena looks like a jacked lemur


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

She has a man? What?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

YEAH her boyfriend is straight. He's so far in the closet he's having adventures in narnia.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why are all these girl's boyfriend's like..so...strange looking.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The stupidity of Eva Marie though..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vincent the GOAT has arrived.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

2 months dating and already proposing :lol season will get much better when she hooks up with some jobber. New Kelly Kelly?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Two months into the relationship and a marriage is happening?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Gonna love seeing ***** bitch over Eva's engagement. JOHN YOU BETTER GET THAT RING


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really wanna know how Cena puts up with Nikki's bitchiness.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Welcome to my crib :cena2


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena's house is pretty fucking baller.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

No, it's just John's life :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Look at my man's shit. He's got ALL this shit. What do you think?"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

God bless Brie.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So wait. How long has Cena and Nikki been "dating" that Brie and Bryan have yet to see Cena's house.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Holy fuck Cena's house is ballin


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> "Look at my man's shit. He's got ALL this shit. What do you think?"


Nikki: You like my mans shit?, My mans shit is so amazing right?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Where did John bang Kendra lust in that house?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


> Two months into the relationship and a marriage is happening?


Yeah that's dumb shit right there


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Omg. If Eva Marie rubs her engagement ring that she got in 2 months in Nikki's face. Lol. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Aren't Brie and Bryan going on years of a relationship? Cena and Nikki like months?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DAT H0USE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bitch ain't been engaged a week and she already taking off her ring :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> So wait. How long has Cena and Nikki been "dating" that Brie and Bryan have yet to see Cena's house.


About 8 months or so now. Keep in mind they are on the road quite a lot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If the Eva Marie/Johnny Curtis date doesn't end with a roofied drink..........


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango tryin to get it in


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie - the valet for Team No Fucks Given


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

JoJo is the Kelly, Michelle, Latoya _and_ Lativa in this situation. Got damn why is she on this show? :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol @ Nikki trying to convert Brie to the spoiled life style.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Uh..chopping wood...really?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Queen Akasha said:


> Bitch ain't been engaged a week and she already taking off her ring :lmao


That's the wrestling business for you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FAN.....DAN.....GOOOOOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> If the Eva Marie/Johnny Curtis date doesn't end with a roofied drink..........


Too many cameras. Too many damn cameras.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

get it, fandango


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's about to put over the Bellas by taking a dive in the wood chopping contest while Cena won't put them over and tries to win it.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> JoJo is the Kelly, Michelle, Latoya _and_ Lativa in this situation. Got damn why is she on this show? :lmao


:lmao To be fair she does look good.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck really wish I could watch this tonight, gotta wait till tomorrow


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> JoJo is the Kelly, Michelle, Latoya _and_ Lativa in this situation. Got damn why is she on this show? :lmao


I'm laughing at the fact that you forgot Farrah.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*FUCK YO' HOUSE!*


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I tuned into this expecting a train wreck and surprisingly, it's been a solid show, so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao A fucking slide in the house.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan and Brie really do need their own show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena probably thought he could bang Nikki and she can be his no strings attached side piece in privacy...then this reality show comes along.

Crazy Liz Cena is smiling somewhere.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron in them tight yoga pants!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



DatKidMog said:


> Fuck really wish I could watch this tonight, gotta wait till tomorrow


Not if you like me and have a stream :hesk2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Fandango a fucking tool


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango about to date rape Eva.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Moto said:


> I'm laughing at the fact that you forgot Farrah.


Wow...:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva is so fucked.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is fucking smoking


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL FANDANGO


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I bet eve marie is a rat in the back.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> Eva is so fucked.


Literally.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango be Fandangoing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I want a reality show about a couple days in the life of Johnny Curtis.

So creepy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

She's feeling uncomfortable :lmao This show needs more creepy bastards.

Her cookie! :lmao
She's the best.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Eva. I hate this girl so much right now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

YA DUMB BITCH

:lmao Naomi's "cookie"


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"All my cookie is hanging out"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The bitch just got engaged, now she is kissing other men's cheeks and going to clubs with other men?

'LAWD.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango with this starring role.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> I want a reality show about a couple days in the life of Johnny Curtis.
> 
> So creepy.


He really does seem like a fucking creeper.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I got a feeling this show is gonna be a runaway success. Its comedy gold imo.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Curtis voice...omg


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Eva Marie could've been a dancer for Fandango? Thank goodness she isn't.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> I want a reality show about a couple days in the life of Johnny Curtis.
> 
> So creepy.


Fandango looks like a creep, him and wes brisco.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This shows needs Orton.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao Eva. I hate this girl so much right now.


Somehow, I'm thinking that's the idea.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't wait for Steph to make her appearance and lay down the law.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango with Dat Pedophile profile


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> This shows needs Orton.


+10000000000


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol. What if Eva Marie ends up getting a ring out of Fandango too? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie Bella- Reading a newspaper
Nikki Bella- Playing with string


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's gonna throw the challenge just so he can rub Brie's body 4 times a month. What a stud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I thought he lived in Vegas.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cenas face is like "the fuck is this shithole?"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's house > Cena's house


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wait Bryan has No TV? Wow :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's house is making me slightly depressed.

So what, did Nikki think Bryan lived in a hole in the ground.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John's not even saying a word. He's just like "Wow, my house is bigger than all of these houses combined'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's little house.

AND THEY'RE SHITTING ON IT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They are totally :buried Bryan's home


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Relationship advice from Cena and Nikki...I fucking can't


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:NO TV!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Bryan really doesn't have t.v.?! I thought Cole was just being a Dick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John Cena - Rich strong man's man.
Daniel Bryan - Bearded poor momma's boy.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena. :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'd prefer if it was just a show on Naomi/Jey (or whoever that is) and Bryan/Brie.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jey uso :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan's house = :buried by Cena and Nikki


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I love Jon & Trin....omg cracked me up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao This is not helping DB.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They're making Bryan seem like a total dweeb :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They just had to make Bryan look like a jobber with this woodchopping.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I do love how Bryan just doesn't seem to give a shit


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sorry but this show is a joke  No offense to the fans.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

THERE GOES D-BRYAN


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan putting over the Bellas cause Cena didn't.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Are they sleeping with each other all ready? cena/brie


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So wait. How long has Bryan and Brie lived together? I love how Nikki basically says how much money her man has and all of a sudden Brie is changing her mind :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Someone please punch Nikki in the chin.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

She's doubting..


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nobody reacting on the fact that they put down Brodus Clay as a complete asshole in the first episode?:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DB's house isn't that bad. You want a TV, then go buy one.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That was totally scripted...


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Isn'r Bryan a fucking millionaire by now? I donno wtf she crying about, and isn't she a millionaire too...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> That was totally scripted...


IT'S REAL DAMMIT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> Sorry but this show is a joke  No offense to the fans.


ok, glad noone is forcing you to watch it.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

When Cena breaks up with Nikki, I have a feeling that this chick is gonna collapse down those wonderful stairs in his house.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki saying Bryan's house needs to be torn down.....LMAO at that Bitch


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This makes me hate John Cena even more. His ex-wife must be foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> IT'S REAL DAMMIT


:bryan2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango broke out his stalker ball cap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ugh. I just think people who are involved in 'reality TV' are nuts. No way would I want people in my business like that. And for scripting purposes I still wouldn't want to portray something I'm not.

I don't see a crazy fucker like Orton on this show.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Zeppex said:


> Isn'r Bryan a fucking millionaire by now? I donno wtf she crying about, and isn't she a millionaire too...


he probably isnt, MIGHT be close but i doubt he is really close right now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It's almost burying time


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I know this is scripted and all but one would think if you lied about dancing, maybe you should take some lesson or at least youtube it so you can have some basic moves and fake it......just saying.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



joeycalz said:


> This makes me hate John Cena even more. His ex-wife must be foaming at the mouth.


What the fuck?

You guys are embarrassing.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Stephanie!!! :lmao :lmao:lmao


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



cindel25 said:


> I know this is scripted and all but one would think if you lied about dancing, maybe you should take some lesson or at least youtube it so you can have some basic moves and fake it......just saying.


Yeah, it's the first place to go when you need to learn something..and she had like a week to do so?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> You guys are embarrassing.


I'm being sarcastic, but the whole part about his ex-wife, that I meant. She must be not knowing what to do with herself seeing him so comfortable like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



joeycalz said:


> This makes me hate John Cena even more. His ex-wife must be foaming at the mouth.


Nah, she's probably somewhere laughing. Bitch got to live off Cena's dime for like a decade and got him to put a ring on it and she got some money and probably possessions from the divorce while Nikki's struggle ass is showing off a house that she's probably slept in 5 times like she owns it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena and Nikki trashing Bryan and his lifestyle to Brie, meanwhile Nikki/Cena probably will break up right after this show is done and Bryan/Brie will likely marry.

They've been together for over 2 years, I doubt Bryan won't compromis on the house.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The fail.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel sorry for Brie Bella. Between her and her sister, she is dating the inferior bachelor. No offense to Bryan, he is a better professional wrestler than Cena, but 99% of women would go for Cena. Nikki must tease her about it a lot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Eva is stiff as hell


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man she sucks at dancing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:buried


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Holy Shit..they censored da camel toe!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well, it actually is hanging out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Steph's coming to :buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They blurred her puppet :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"All my cookie hanging out"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They're blurring it :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> I feel sorry for Brie Bella. Between her and her sister, she is dating the inferior bachelor. No offense to Bryan, he is a better professional wrestler than Cena, but 99% of women would go for Cena. Nikki must tease her about it a lot.


Have you been watching this program? It's pretty much established that John Cena gives about .00139 micrograms of a fuck about Nikki, and Brie and Bryan are in actual love.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron. This bitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron :lmao Brodus is right she does suck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

One of these days Naomi is gonna fuck Cameron up.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That girl is way too hype.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Stephanie is coming for you.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am so cranky I have to wait until someone uploads this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL, wow, Naomi pretty much said she's just enduring Cameron.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> Have you been watching this program? It's pretty much established that John Cena gives about .00139 micrograms of a fuck about Nikki, and Brie and Bryan are in actual love.


Pretty sure most would say its better to be with the better man than to be in love. Its like would you rather date the high school varsity quarterback whose parents got him a ferrari at 16, or the short science team freak who lives in the ghetto? Sure the science team freak will love you more, but the demands of this world require more than love!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LAW = LAID DOWN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn Steph got that shovel shit down pat.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Stephanie McMahon...bout to dig all up in Eva Marie's ass


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*












DAT STARE
​


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel...really awkward watching this for the first time, this show has got to be the cheesiest show i have ever seen lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So much fucking breaks. American TV is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> Stephanie is coming for you.


:lmao:lmao

Ain't playing no games here.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Cycloneon said:


>


Thank you for making me spit of my water.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Stephanie untalented ass got the nerve to bury people when Vince & Shane were the only ones with talent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show would have a viewer in me for life if they replaced some of these people with Orton eye fucking everyone and Kelly Kelly trolling for penis.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm so using Amber's gif the next time somebody has to get exposed around here.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> This show would have a viewer in me for life if they replaced some of these people with Orton eye fucking everyone and Kelly Kelly trolling for penis.


iwatchwrestling's signature has me sad that they couldn't get Brock and Sable and their herd of children on board for this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> Pretty sure most would say its better to be with the better man than to be in love. Its like would you rather date the high school varsity quarterback whose parents got him a ferrari at 16, or the short science team freak who lives in the ghetto? Sure the science team freak will love you more, but the demands of this world require more than love!


This sounds like something a 16 year old would say. Sure financial backing is cool but it will only get you so far. what's the point if the guy doesn't give a shit? Brie and Bryan defo have it better off that Cena and Nikki


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Steph with that :berried


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Steph looks like an idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So the blacks are feuding next week?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

there's always TNA Eve marie!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

JoJo with that basic storyline :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> iwatchwrestling's signature has me sad that they couldn't get Brock and Sable and their herd of children on board for this.


Heyman could have a fucking field day. :heyman6:heyman5:heyman3

So much sleeze.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

And then he got a dui


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man Steph is such a bitch lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Steph and Triple H's kids better not ever fuck up in life. Between Triple H and Steph's shovels? Shiiiit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Judging by that preview

1/2 of the USO's seems to be moving out?
Nikki is trying to be the heartbreaker
Cena is trying to play peacemaaker
And JoJo cant even sell a bodyslam without suffering a concussion


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I love this show. It's hilarious. Nikki and Cameron are such Bitches.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Heyman could have a fucking field day. :heyman6:heyman5:heyman3
> 
> So much sleeze.


They would leave little Tank and Duke with 'Aunt Nikki' and she'd end up tied up in a closet or something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Headliner said:


> I'm so using Amber's gif the next time somebody has to get exposed around here.


YAAAAAAAS.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm still struggling to understand why JoJo is actually on this show :lmao she is so damn replaceable its crazy


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> This sounds like something a 16 year old would say. Sure financial backing is cool but it will only get you so far. what's the point if the guy doesn't give a shit? Brie and Bryan defo have it better off that Cena and Nikki


True. I mean that being said I think Brie is a lot better person than Nikki. Whereas Nikki seems like a spoiled, superficial bitch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Headliner said:


> Steph and Triple H's kids better not ever fuck up in life. Between Triple H and Steph's shovels? Shiiiit.


Well, she was parented by this man: :vince2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

JoJo is like fucking Farrah from DC. So irrelevant it's actually sad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> I'm still struggling to understand why JoJo is actually on this show :lmao she is so damn replaceable its crazy


You need the little underdog, plus Eva Marie needs a sidekick that pretty much is like the angel on her shoulder telling her no to everything wrong she's doing.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> I'm still struggling to understand why JoJo is actually on this show :lmao she is so damn replaceable its crazy


She brings a little bit of a youthful innocence to the show. The rest of them are experienced bitches whereas she's still a little naive.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I reviewed episode 2 of Total Divas here(pics and gifs to come ASAP):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-total-divas-episode-2-review.html

Overall thoughts: I enjoyed this one actually. Sandra was awesome and it was fun to see Eva Marie get owned on national television. The tour of Cena's and DB's houses were cool too.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL nattie gets no air time, but when she does its in a HBK outfit. Bret screwed Bret.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> I love this show. It's hilarious. Nikki and Cameron are such Bitches.


Cameron just seems ratchet as hell to me. Being in a relationship with that chick would be like a full time job.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Let's just scrap everybody else and focus on Natty and Tyson, Brie and Danny and then Fandango and Orton snooping around the divas locker room and at the clubs. Instant classic.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn, I wish I could've watched the episode live. Looks like I missed all the fun during the first airing. Currently watching the encore.

"I have zero dance experience."

VINTAGE Eva Marie. :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The only one I like on the show is Naomi.

The rest of them seem to suffer from one personality disorder or another.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Where's Tons of Funk's reality show? or at least a documentary of Albert over the past year.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol at bryan doing the cheer thing with a water bottle. Nothing wrong with that it's good


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Where did John bang Kendra lust in that house?


The guest house.



richyque said:


> I bet eve marie is a rat in the back.


Becky Bayless -> K2 -> Eva Marie


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How long is it going to take for Eva Marie to be seen as a legit character by the people who watched this show? No one had ever really seen her before Total Divas or formed an opinion.

She's hot, but what a dirty, lying slut.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> How long is it going to take for Eva Marie to be seen as a legit character by the people who watched this show? No one had ever really seen her before Total Divas or formed an opinion.
> 
> She's hot, but what a dirty, lying slut.


And that is exactly what they want you to think about her. This show is a vehicle to debut more Divas and by the end of the season, Eva will be a great new organically produced character to work with. A hell of a lot more effective than Kaitlyn's debut. Let's just hope she can wrestle.

Lol at them labelling Fandango a legitimate dance teacher :lol. Reality TV is funny.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'd drag my testicles through a mile of shattered glass just to hear Eva Marie's fart through a walkie talkie.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is hilarious, it is the typical reality tv but there is just enough behind the scenes bits to make it interesting


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John Cena is such a dick.

First, he tries his damnedest to win that pointless competition.

Then he tries, with Nikki, to talk Brie out of wanting to live in Bryan's house. Why was he included in that conversation? Just because he was in the room?

But I do love that Cena and Bryan both throw shade at each other when talking with the Bella's, just like last week Bryan suggested the car gift was to get Nikki to stfu about the ring...LOL.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

At the dinner scene johnny curtis looked like a serial killer/rapist and then his partner in crime/associate waitress hands him a knife lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

My opinion on brie bella is so different then i originally thought. What a sweet down to earth girl. love her


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is there a Youtube link please.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango is so creepy i love it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Really enjoyed the second episode of Total Divas! 

Looking forward to the 3rd now.

Love looking at some of the action behind the scenes.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



PunkShoot said:


> My opinion on brie bella is so different then i originally thought. What a sweet down to earth girl. love her


When Brie is on her own away from Nikki shes fine. But when shes with Nikki shes just like Nikki


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Only wanted to watch Cena's house segment. Don't know why.

Sweet house, a little extravagant though? Shit, the only crazy thing I would do if I had that much money would be to have secret passage ways and a massive slide to a pool from my bedroom, where the wall opens up.

Also, too white. I would have also had this color in a few rooms. Love the maroon red colour.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena winning at Summerslam to get back at Bryan for losing the wood chopping contest.

KAYFABE IS DEAD.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So did Bryan let the girls win? He can't be that bad doing that since he must do it a bunch of times lol

I'm loving this backstage stuff, Nikki and Ariene are annoying as fuck but the rest of the cast is likable enough to make it worth it. And seeing the wrestlers being themselves is always fun.

The differences between Cena and Bryan couldn't be more extreme and show that Bryan's size isn't the reason why he won't be bigger in the company but his personality isn't what Vince likes, he doesn't act like a star at all.

Also, I would love a show like this but with some rookies. It could be a good way to showcase some new stars. Something like Tough Enough but with people already on the main roster.

So, nice second episode and this show is way more enjoyable than I thought, of course Bryan being in there makes everything better lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



krai999 said:


> lol at bryan doing the cheer thing with a water bottle. Nothing wrong with that it's good


It seemed like tea to me. But it's funny everybody is drinking wine but him lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango is so awesome :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Man they really need someone like Orton on this show. With all the trouble he gets into it would be hard not to be entertained.
Cena flaunting his millions will get old soon


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

RVD getting blazed by the pool. That would be good tv right there.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

idk if it's already been posted but BONUS FOOTAGE 






Matt Striker at the end. :lmao

btw Fandango totally stole the show tonight. indifferent to him as a performer but he's excellent on this show.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kiguel182 said:


> So did Bryan let the girls win? He can't be that bad doing that since he must do it a bunch of times lol
> 
> I'm loving this backstage stuff, Nikki and Ariene are annoying as fuck but the rest of the cast is likable enough to make it worth it. And seeing the wrestlers being themselves is always fun.
> 
> ...


thing is Lesnar has more things in common with than cena


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I do agree with everyone. I would live to see Orton make an appearance. Plus, imagine if Melina and Maryse were still around and were on the show?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ok caught up on what I missed last night. Didn't realise Eva out right lied like that :lmao. Wow. Also Nikki is so damn fake it's crazy


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Very disappointed with the second show after being pleasantly surprised by the first episode. Too much staged stuff, in my mind.

BUT...Fandango was awesome. He saved the show for me. He was incredible.

Not sure I will keep watching, but I will if Fandango is around more.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If you watch this show over Breaking Bad next week you people are insane.


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Of course Bryan let them win, see how slow he w3as moving


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



krai999 said:


> thing is Lesnar has more things in common with than cena


But Lesnar is an hunter and does all this "manly" things that Vince loves.

I remember an interview where Bryan recalls when he met Vince and he was discussed that he didn't eat meat.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Orton and Fandango The Bar Scene, I need that show in my life. Fandango is a creeper.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol Fandango the smooth talker. 

I don't know who is the worst bitch, Nikki or Cameron. Everyone is getting married in this show, we have brie and bryan who are engaged. Eva's boyfriend of 2 months proposed to her. Nikki is pushing Cena to get married and next week it seems like the Uso dude wants to marry Naomi. wth xD

Oh and we have Natalyas wedding.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Was Orton on the show? I keep seeing his name being mentioned here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango was BOSS in this ep. Man, he has so much potential to make his character work, and judging by this ep, it doesn't seem like he's mad about working this character. The show leading up to Eva's HUGE cringe worthy fail at the end was great.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Setsuka said:


> Lol Fandango the smooth talker.
> 
> I don't know who is the worst bitch, Nikki or Cameron. Everyone is getting married in this show, we have brie and bryan who are engaged. Eva's boyfriend of 2 months proposed to her. Nikki is pushing Cena to get married and next week it seems like the Uso dude wants to marry Naomi. wth xD
> 
> Oh and we have Natalyas wedding.


Nikki is defo the biggest bitch. Cameron just seems like a lot to deal with in a relationship :lol


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan Danielson in DAT PRIVATE JET :cena2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Was it just me or did the camera just zoom on to Cena's dick at some point during the wood competition shit?

:cena2


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane.. you are a wrestler, not a fucking fashion model you daft bint.

Trinity deserves so much better than her, they need to get rid.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Could somebody put it on Youtube please thanks.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BarneyArmy said:


> Could somebody put it on Youtube please thanks.


You can watch it on Dailymotion:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k4O532e0T0NQJd4oGmP


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Was it just me or did the camera just zoom on to Cena's dick at some point during the wood competition shit?
> 
> :cena2


It definitely did. :lmao


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BarneyArmy said:


> Could somebody put it on Youtube please thanks.


It's on Dailymotion.

//well fuck me


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

For whatever reason, I downloaded the first episode and checked it out and enjoy it somewhat, so I downloaded and watch episode two, aswell. I know aspects of it are set-up and scripted, but I like being able to see into what goes on backstage and in the personal lives of some of the superstars.

But there is a problem, folks. This show needs more BORK LASER.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



IWCLOL said:


> If you watch this show over Breaking Bad next week you people are insane.


I don't like watching Breaking Bad live. Too much stress.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eh, no way. I'm going to watch Breaking Bad instead of Total Divas. No problem watching it in the next day. Breaking Bad is jus the shit. (Y)


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

All I have to say about this show is RIP Kayfabe. 

Also, it feels like watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians WWE Divas style.

Oh yeah and could somebody please explain to the Bellas that 5 years and 40 2 minute matches does not make you a vet?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ugh, the vet thing again. It's not like they claimed to be on par with Terry Funk or Ric Flair. In terms of tenure in the company, they've been there longer than all the girls on the show other than Nattie.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Who do you think the nicest girls are on this show?

I'd say its Jojo, then Trinity, then probably Brie Bella.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



sharkboy22 said:


> All I have to say about this show is RIP Kayfabe.
> 
> Also, it feels like watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians WWE Divas style.
> 
> Oh yeah and could somebody please explain to the Bellas that 5 years and 40 2 minute matches does not make you a vet?


Of course its like watching The Kardashians. Its an E! reality show focused on women in a worked reality world.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My thoughts

- Eva Marie looked stupid throughout the whole episode. Favorite part is how she led Fandango on and then when he started flirting with her, she said she was uncomfortable. Typical.
- Cameron is a bitch and I'm sure Naomi hates her.
- Brie seems cool. Nikki seems to be more in love with Cena's money and stardom than him actually. We also get a good picture of the real slut of the duo is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just watched the second episode and this show is fucking hilarious. I'm laughing through it from beginning to end. Cameron, Eva Marie being portrayed as huge annoying bitches, John Cena chopping wood with a boner and Daniel Bryan standing there laughing at everything. Everthing's so completely preposterous you can't help but laugh. At least it makes Naomi, Jojo and Natalya look like good people so hopefully they get a push out of this.

Fandango being a total creep throughout the episode was very fun too. Creepy Johnny Curtis forever.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Notorious said:


> My thoughts
> 
> - Eva Marie looked stupid throughout the whole episode. Favorite part is how she led Fandango on and then when he started flirting with her, she said she was uncomfortable. Typical.
> - Cameron is a bitch and I'm sure Naomi hates her.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is like a dumb evil genius

Play Fandango
Get new spot
Suck at spot
?????


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL at the marks actually debating the fake storylines.

I hope this show is a success just so there can be a FANDANGO total divas spinoff show. That would be the greatest TV show in history.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It must be really awkward for Bryan to hang out with the Bellas and Cena. Seeing all that Cena can provide for Nikki while all Bryan has is his tiny house in Aberdeen washington where it rains all the time, and his little dog and his beard. Also Cena's physique compared to Bryans... Bryan couldn't even chop one piece of wood, even Nikki was able to chop two. At least Bryan can wrestle better I guess lol


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena seems really dull in real life. 
They portrayed it as were Brie to ask Bryan to make any changes to the house he would flip his shit and break her neck.
Sure in reality (actual reality) that if this was a problem Bryan would be very understanding.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

You can tell Fandango wanted to roofie Eva so hard. :lol


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I just love how after Eva Marie botched the Fandango entrance, they flew Stephanie in with the :buried Vintage Stephanie McMahon!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> It must be really awkward for Bryan to hang out with the Bellas and Cena. Seeing all that Cena can provide for Nikki while all Bryan has is his tiny house in Aberdeen washington where it rains all the time, and his little dog and his beard. Also Cena's physique compared to Bryans... Bryan couldn't even chop one piece of wood, even Nikki was able to chop two. At least Bryan can wrestle better I guess lol



It's his family home and actually means something to him.
Some people happen to love Washington, rain and all.
Bryan was letting the girls win.
Back to the Aberdeen, Washington thing, as someone who lives in Tampa, Tampa fucking sucks. I'd rather a "tiny" house in Washington than a mansion (or any home) in Florida.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> It must be really awkward for Bryan to hang out with the Bellas and Cena. Seeing all that Cena can provide for Nikki while all Bryan has is his tiny house in Aberdeen washington where it rains all the time, and his little dog and his beard. Also Cena's physique compared to Bryans... Bryan couldn't even chop one piece of wood, even Nikki was able to chop two. At least Bryan can wrestle better I guess lol


If you noticed, Cena was chopping the smaller pieces of wood. Bryan let the girls win by moving slow and getting the biggest and thickest piece of wood instead of the smaller pieces of wood. He was being a bearded gentleman.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie isn't going to last very long...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Daiko said:


> Eva Marie isn't going to last very long...


It's only a matter of time till she drops a pipebomb unk


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't like how they make everything in Daniel Bryan's life inferior to Cena's plus I don't know how I feel about the sexual Cena there trying to portray.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

hockytalky said:


> I don't like how they make everything in Daniel Bryan's life inferior to Cena's plus I don't know how I feel about the sexual Cena there trying to portray.


As much as this show is scripted, I believe Bryan to truely be that humble and genuine of a man. I would feel most comfortable having a drink with a guy like him than I would Cena. Not a knock on Cena, but rather a compliment to Bryan. The whole storyline with Bryan's house is just that. A storyline.

I couldn't help but laugh at the thought of all the female Cena fans in a rage everytime they see an intimate moment between he and Nikki. Shows like this always have a certain grade of sexuality involved.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't know why Cena and Nikki were surprised Bryan didn't have a TV when Michael Cole said that all the time when he was heel and burying most of the roster.

Eva Marie is a moron. Shocked she wasn't fired. I guess they need her for the show.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A good second episode and loved the creepy fandango greatness. I honestly don't see why he and some others can't have a spin off. The whole Eva Marie boyfriend thing seemed really pointless just to get over the fact she's a slut. But nice tension builder between Bryan and Cena coincidently going into summerslam.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So does this prove that most of the talent doesn't actually watch the product?
I mean how could you not know Danielson doesn't have a TV


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

might've thought it was a work?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is not as dumb as people make her out to be.

She wanted to make a name for herself, and she is doing just that.

The red hair was a great risk, everybody recognizes her now with that hair.

The bitch attitude helps her stand out early on, the only thing that hurts her is the lieing, she needs to stop that or shes fucked.

Cena said it during the episode. She likes that red haired girl more because shes bold, and you need to be bold to be noticed in the wwe


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The sad thing is Summer Rae is barely a better dancer than Eva Marie


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


> The sad thing is Summer Rae is barely a better dancer than Eva Marie


She's still like the 4th best dancer behind Layla, Cameron and Naomi.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*










^this'll make a great reaction gif, the show is a goldmine for them


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't believe that I'm actually enjoying this show when I was like all 'nope! I aint watching that shit.' So ashamed.

Anyways

First thing that whole Eva Marie/Fandango storyline has to be scripted. I'm really hoping that no one could really that stupid and lie about something like that to her boss. I mean really, I'm thinking they didn't have any footage of Eva Marie doing anything much and they came up with. Because no self respecting girl is going to go to lunch with a guy in one outfit and then turn up at a club that night in the same damn outfit, no! Especially not an Eva Marie character. No you may want me to believe that the Bellas are actually relevant, that's fine. But no girl aint wearing the same outfit twice in one day when it was evident that Fandango changed his. 

Then Eva be like ' oh she feeling uncomfortable'. I'm like bitch please, I saw you looking down that man's pants. Don't pull that card now that you have some Ryback lookalike boyfriend that got sent in from central casting.

Nikki - damn she's obnoxious as hell. Everything out of her mouth is 'rich', 'luxurious' and 'money'. Honestly she and Cena suit to be together or fucking or whatever it is that he pays her for.

I actually really liked Daniel Bryan after this. You can tell he just puts up with Cena because of Brie. I liked his house, and fuck Cena for asking how they could raise two kids there. I mean really? Did Bryan tell you to wash your own plate after breakfast or something?

It's kinda obvious that Bryan let the girls win, while Cena wanted to beat them. I mean the horror of having to give your own girlfriend a massage four times a month *shudder* 

Cena and Nikki









I like Brie, but as everyone said, only when she's away from Nikki. I can understand her concerns about giving up things that she like for Bryan. The weather isn't my cup of tea either. I'm sure they can work something out.

Trinity/Naomi continues to rule while Cameron can go suck her boyfriend's munster head.

But wait, weren't we supposed to see Natalya get rejected by Tyson in her lingerie this week?


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The show made it seem like Bryan lives in poverty, while he is no way as rich as Cena I am pretty sure his not hurting for cash. He is a upper card guy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sheen said:


> The show made it seem like Bryan lives in poverty, while he is no way as rich as Cena I am pretty sure his not hurting for cash. He is a upper card guy


Exactly. The dude is probably worth around 6-8 million at this point. I bet Punk's house isn't a palace like Cena's either.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> It must be really awkward for Bryan to hang out with the Bellas and Cena. Seeing all that Cena can provide for Nikki while all Bryan has is his tiny house in Aberdeen washington where it rains all the time, and his little dog and his beard. *Also Cena's physique compared to Bryans*... Bryan couldn't even chop one piece of wood, even Nikki was able to chop two. At least Bryan can wrestle better I guess lol


We're going to have to disagree. John Cena looks topheavy - like he's spent all his time developing his upper body, and would tip over if he neglected his legs anymore. Dat ass, though.

Bryan looks like he's got functional muscle. He looks like a hairy little barbarian.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango stole the show. Guy is a legend haha.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Exactly. The dude is probably worth around 6-8 million at this point. I bet Punk's house isn't a palace like Cena's either.


These are staged photos of CM Punk's house from the real estate listing - so this isn't how it looks now, it's how the previous owners had it decorated to sell.

http://www.celebritydetective.com/Celebrity_Homes_CM-Punks-House-Chicago-Illinois.html

Also, he has rental property in the bottom. A tattoo shop, naturally.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



PunkShoot said:


> Cena said it during the episode. She likes that red haired girl more because shes bold, and you need to be bold to be noticed in the wwe


1) Cena with the :buried on Jojo

2) He only wants Eva Marie in the WWE because he has her next in line to take in his shlong.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I'd drag my testicles through a mile of shattered glass just to hear Eva Marie's fart through a walkie talkie.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



PunkShoot said:


> Eva Marie is not as dumb as people make her out to be.
> 
> She wanted to make a name for herself, and she is doing just that.
> 
> ...


She's stupid because she doesn't know how to play the game. Being bold and wanting to make a name for yourself is a positive to have in the WWE, but burying yourself isn't.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sheen said:


> The show made it seem like Bryan lives in poverty, while he is no way as rich as Cena I am pretty sure his not hurting for cash. He is a upper card guy


I know right, they are trying to portray him as a hobo. We all know he lives in Vegas and has been saying that for years in interviews. He regularly attends Corture's gym which is in Vegas and moved there to be in closer proximity to his girlfriend. 

You can tell the show had Bryan ask his parents to vacate the property while filming. This is their way of building a scripted topic for the show.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sheen said:


> The show made it seem like Bryan lives in poverty, while he is no way as rich as Cena I am pretty sure his not hurting for cash. He is a upper card guy


I know right, they are trying to portray him as a hobo. We all know he lives in Vegas and has been saying that for years in interviews. He regularly attends Corture's gym which is in Vegas and moved there to be in closer proximity to his girlfriend. 

You can tell the show had Bryan ask his parents to vacate the property while filming. This is their way of building a scripted topic for the show.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I got a good hunch that they wanted to bring back Stacy Keibler to help grow this show and elevate it into a mainstream status. WWE wants to be on the level of the Kardashians show, what better way than to bring in Stacy.

The fact that they wanted her to be paired with Bryan is a instant way to create drama for the show, especially with the Bellas.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OK. Finally getting a chance to watch this week's episode.

I love how Bryan is this little gnome, hanging out, watching John dig himself into this hole of drama. The look on his face when Cena said he like 'the redheaded one' after Nikki's dissertation on why Eva Marie should be thrown in the bushes was just golden.

This episode needs more Nattie.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

After seeing two episodes, are people actually going to keep up with the "John Cena is a great guy" myth? Comes off as every bit the sellout, vanilla douche many perceive him to be.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Any Youtube links for it this time round for us UK viewers?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> We're going to have to disagree. John Cena looks topheavy - like he's spent all his time developing his upper body, and would tip over if he neglected his legs anymore. Dat ass, though.
> 
> Bryan looks like he's got functional muscle. He looks like a hairy little barbarian.


Wow, you must be the only female in the world who prefers Bryan's physique to Cena's. I am impressed . 

And I agree, Bryan looks like the type to be stronger than his size. But Bryan looks less the type to lift weights and more the type to do actual sports and activities to keep fit.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I know the show adds dram but I from what I'm seeing I dont think Cena has many friends in the lockeroom. His comes off as "above" everyone and the million dollar man with all the toys. I would expect him to be that rich with all the endorsements and being the man for wwe for so long

You can tell Bryan and Cena necessarily dont like each other, and just there for TV


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well since Cena insists that he doesn't play a character that he is just himself in the ring, it doesn't surprise me one bit that he's a self absorbed douche outside of it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas > Raw

This show is so much win I love it. 

MOAR PLZ. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



hockytalky said:


> I don't like how they make everything in Daniel Bryan's life inferior to Cena's plus I don't know how I feel about the sexual Cena there trying to portray.


It'll actually help Bryan in the end. Most people will identify with Bryan.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Carlito_mfc said:


> Any Youtube links for it this time round for us UK viewers?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DijP54sMqf8 part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjciokb4_HU part 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14mAkaNfXr0 part 1 
for any uk viewers or people that missed it,good ep by the way !


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like this show more than i like raw or smackdown.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Was it just me or did the camera just zoom on to Cena's dick at some point during the wood competition shit?
> 
> :cena2


it was to show off his erection.

I don't know why people are being hard on Nikki for "only being in love with Cena's money and fame" when there's been nothing to indicate Cena likes Nikki for anything more than her looks. His speech in episode 1 was Grade A bullshit, as if it wasn't for Nikki he wouldn't be dating anyone else. Come on now, what kind of rube would believe that? Obviously Nikki Bella, the poor girl. 

That said I think Nikki/Cena had valid points about Aberdeen (relative to Brie's interests and comfort level). Aberdeen is completely different than what she's used to and she's obviously not a fan. Shouldn't have to live there if she doesn't want to. Looked like a nice place to me but I enjoy the rain and don't care much for the sun or fancy shops. 

Well they say in the next episode they're moving to Phoenix so apparently some type of compromise was reached. That's good 'cause Bryan/Brie are pretty cool. 

Censoring Naomi's crotch like it's an episode of Cops was :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*










DAYUM.

:bosh



CamillePunk said:


> it was to show off his erection.


Yeah, it looks so.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> We're going to have to disagree. John Cena looks topheavy - like he's spent all his time developing his upper body, and would tip over if he neglected his legs anymore. Dat ass, though.
> 
> Bryan looks like he's got functional muscle. He looks like a hairy little barbarian.


He doesn't neglect his legs at all, the guy can lift big show and henry on his shoulders, that's mainly all leg strength. Pretty sure he tweeted some squat pics/vids too.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron seems like the kind of girl who after you fuck you need to move to another zip code and change all your phone numbers and contact information. But damn she might be worth it, I like that tiny hot ball of firecracker!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



iJeax said:


> He doesn't neglect his legs at all, the guy can lift big show and henry on his shoulders, that's mainly all leg strength. Pretty sure he tweeted some squat pics/vids too.


I might have said that wrong, but he looks topheavy. And that is the opinion fire cannot drive out of me.

Daniel Bryan is the guy you want on your team when the Zombie Apocalypse comes.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> I might have said that wrong, but he looks topheavy. And that is the opinion fire cannot drive out of me.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the guy you want on your team when the Zombie Apocalypse comes.


I'd take them both on my team ahahha.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> Cameron seems like the kind of girl who after you fuck you need to move to another zip code and change all your phone numbers and contact information. But damn she might be worth it, I like that tiny hot ball of firecracker!


She's pretty annoying but fucking hysterical. "GURL WE GON HAVE BOOTY MEAT HANGING OUT AND OUR TITTIES HANGING OUT YOU GON LOVE IT" :lmao


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> She's pretty annoying but fucking hysterical. "GURL WE GON HAVE BOOTY MEAT HANGING OUT AND OUR TITTIES HANGING OUT YOU GON LOVE IT" :lmao


LOL I agree, She is just an awesome fit for this show. I'd hate her in real life, but she is fun as hell to watch.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So, is there any reason for Jo-Jo? I literally know nothing about her.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MoneyStax said:


> So, is there any reason for Jo-Jo? I literally know nothing about her.


She's there for the younger viewers I think. She is supposed to be relatable. She is innocent, nice, naive and genuinely seems to be a decent person at heart but is playing on a stage that is far too large for her understanding.


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How do you even get scouted at the age of 19 (she was probably 18 at the time) to be a WWE superstar. Also considering shes a first generation star, and that's even if she makes the main roster.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



iJeax said:


> How do you even get scouted at the age of 19 (she was probably 18 at the time) to be a WWE superstar. Also considering shes a first generation star, and that's even if she makes the main roster.


I think she was a model or singer or something like that and then she probably threw in a job application and they thought she was cute and would be a good star. Same with Kelly Kelly and Paige, both of them were around 18 when they joined the WWE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah I'm pretty sure JoJo is a singer. Pretty sure she sang tons of funk in the ring at one point. They showed a clip of it in the first episode


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure JoJo is a singer. Pretty sure she sang tons of funk in the ring at one point. They showed a clip of it in the first episode


Dear god, that was awful.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


>


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



england66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DijP54sMqf8 part 3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjciokb4_HU part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14mAkaNfXr0 part 1
> for any uk viewers or people that missed it,good ep by the way !


Thanks. Going to watch this now.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure JoJo is a singer. Pretty sure she sang tons of funk in the ring at one point. They showed a clip of it in the first episode


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

^ saved tbh


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just watched the 2nd episode

Fandango is awesome :lmao
Cena's house is amazing, pity he probably doesn't spend much time there :vince5
DB looked so out of place on a private jet etc :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I Came To Play said:


> Just watched the 2nd episode
> 
> Fandango is awesome :lmao
> Cena's house is amazing, pity he probably doesn't spend much time there :vince5
> DB looked so out of place on a private jet etc :lmao


All 3 of them looked out of place on the jet. The only one that looked like he belonged was John Cena.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Somebody please give Fandango a main event push, several TV shows, all the publicity in the world etc etc etc. Creepy Curtis is SUCH a goldmine, he had me rolllllllling all the way throughout his parts of the show. The theme of this show pretty much just seems to be 'Eva Marie's thirst' and I am still not mad at it. Get down witcha bad self gurl. I want her to be a valet or SOMETHING because I 100% need to see her being her terrible self on Raw every week.

Bless you JoJo... barely even the Michelle at this point. Keep tryin' gurl. Hopefully she has her breakout moment~ when Justin Gabriel starts creepin' over her. I have high hopes for them.

:lmao I love how much Naomi just wants to be away from Cameron. The way her Uso was hyping about the booty-meat shorts :lmao Cameron's endless attempts at coming up with quirky catchphrases gives me life though. Bless her for trying.

Also, I hate myself for how much I love Nikki. She is just so upfront and unapologetic about her thirst. Brie and Bryan are cute but Nikki/Cena is just... :lmao Their break-up is going to be so messy. Why do I have a feeling that if Cena's caught with another Diva Nikki will turn to serial killer mode? Werk for yo' man gurl. The Bryan/Cena dynamic is hilarious though. There is seriously nothing D-Bry can do that will make him look like anything but a nerd is there? I love him all the same tho :lmao

Total Divas continues to be the GOAT wrestling show. 




Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> ^this'll make a great reaction gif, the show is a goldmine for them


Right click save. Ready to use this allllll throughout Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Really surprised at how good the show has been. I don't really watch reality TV but this is different since its about ppl i actually like watching. Can't wait for next week, have the ratings and viewership numbers come in yet? Would like to know if it maintained its viewership.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi's face makes that gif :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I want to see more of Jon and Naomi


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That was actually the first time I bought John and Nikki as a couple, when they were both burying Bryan's house, they seemed to be on the same wavelength. I seriously doubt that's where Brie and Bryan will end up living.

Eva Marie has the makings of a great heel.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



hockytalky said:


> I don't like how they make everything in Daniel Bryan's life inferior to Cena's plus I don't know how I feel about the sexual Cena there trying to portray.


IMO, Bryan's life > Cena's. I like the more simpler life style Bryan lives instead of the luxurious one Cena seems to live with the huge house and private jets. Not to mention that Washington > Florida.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm almost a tad ashamed at how much I'm buying into this show, lol.
Eva Marie getting a stern talking to from Steph had me watching with baited breath, that ain't right right there. 
Oh and is it me or Cena just a serious shit starter? "So Bryan's gone, you can tell us, how do you really feel about this house?" etc etc etc. I'm not sure if it's because I didn't like him to begin with, but he just feels suuuuper fake. Like he's holding up this front but meanwhile he's totally sneaky and shit. I dunno, bad vibes man, bad vibes!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bearodactyl said:


> Oh and is it me or Cena just a serious shit starter? "So Bryan's gone, you can tell us, how do you really feel about this house?" etc etc etc. I'm not sure if it's because I didn't like him to begin with, but he just feels suuuuper fake. Like he's holding up this front but meanwhile he's totally sneaky and shit. I dunno, bad vibes man, bad vibes!


But Bryan did it too, in the first episode with the Ring vs. Range Rover conversation. And his little gnomish glee at the Eva Marie situation. I think they're both trolling the other sister a bit.

Anyway, I just get ALL THE SECONDHAND EMBARRASSMENT watching Nikki show Brie and Bryan the Cena estate like she's the lady of the manor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just finished watching this. I enjoyed this week episode a bit more. 

Some thoughts:

- Cena's house is just crazy. 

- Nothing wrong with Bryan's house apart from the fact he doesn't have a TV.

- Cena irl is funny. So much more quiet and laid back from his loud TV character.

- Fandango out of character was interesting. 

- It's always been Brie > Nikki for me, but this shows just further emphasizes that. 

- JoJo is so fucking irrelevant. 

- I don't give a flying fuck about the Funkadactyls. They're the worst part of the show. 

- Eva Marie fucking up like that is so stupid, but I hope she doesn't get fired because I kind of like her.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> She's stupid because she doesn't know how to play the game. Being bold and wanting to make a name for yourself is a positive to have in the WWE, but burying yourself isn't.


Dude there's NO possible way what she did on the show is real. It's painfully obvious they wanted her to dye her hair red the entire time and created some fake drama for the show. As for the fandango shit, they probably had auditions or something with all the divas and she did poorly so they decided to recreate the scene and make it a story.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

To get your hair that red you have bleach your hair blonde a little bit so it will pick the red up. So would not shock me if they decided to turn it into hair drama for the show lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

why hasn't the URL to this website been changed to thebomb.com yet? tna section can be theratingsbomb.com


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Nostalgia said:


> - I don't give a flying fuck about the Funkadactyls. They're the worst part of the show.


Yeah, we learned this episode that they have different body types. High drama or something...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


> Yeah, we learned this episode that they have different body types. High drama or something...


#bootymeat


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

My god Natalya just looked fucking sexy as hell walking around in her bra and panties in that preview where Kidd is sitting on the couch. He's one lucky mother fucker. She has an amazingly big rack and just the sexiest damn curves, i'll forever envy Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The fucked part was that he was trying to Bro it up...


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It seems like this show is hellbent on destroying whatever is left of kayfabe.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This week's show was so damn stupid but it's very entertaining. I'd rather see more real life interaction between the people on the show but the few glimpses of that we do see make it worth DVRing if nothing better is on. 

Eva Marie is hot but they're really putting too much effort into making her seem like a cunt. If they toned that down a bit her segments would be a lot easier to tolerate. Oh, and I hope Cameron gets abducted and is never heard from again. Anyone that uses the phrase "thebomb.com" multiple times in one show is just an awful human being.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i got new gimmick for Fandango after watching this week episode...he should be a stripper and add playboy to his personality or always hitting on the girls. he got fucking personality but why on WWE he so fucking boring? i'm digging for Fandango on Total diva than WWE. 

Nikki Bella is not my type of girl...just hated when he talking how big cena house is, just seems to me she's a gold digger or date Cena because he's John Cena a rich guy being face of WWE.

look at the GOAT paddling


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


> Yeah, we learned this episode that they have different body types. High drama or something...


We also learned one of them had her "cookie" hang out of her gear


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Did anyone else find Cena being his immature self going down that slide into the pool hilarious or was it just me.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The censoring over Naomi's "cookie" will forever be the funniest thing I have ever seen on a reality show. Looked like something out of South Park, honestly :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



apokalypse said:


> i got new gimmick for Fandango after watching this week episode...he should be a stripper and add playboy to his personality or always hitting on the girls. he got fucking personality but why on WWE he so fucking boring? i'm digging for Fandango on Total diva than WWE.


I urge you to find and watch some NXT Redemption. Dirty Curty :mark:


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hilarious how Naomi visited the seamstress and had a fucking blur patch over her groin. They digitally fucking blurred it, that's amazing. You'd have to have full-on fucking lip showing for that to happen.

Cena just became a hero for his "Which one do you like best?", "The one who wants to BLOW ME" response. So awesome, had to laugh.

The one thing that annoyed me about the show - besides Natalya's awful, awful B-role position - is that they're quite clearly using reality show tact to create additional drama's. Anyone who's interested, youtube "Charlie Brooker Reality TV" and he shows you real-time examples of how they can manipulate footage to make a scenario. The thing with Brie living in Daniel's house is clearly no big deal to her but by planning secret conversations and adding dramatic music and asking "are you ok with this?" 100 times it made it seem like a crisis. "I don't think this house is big enough for two kids". Bryan and his sister FUCKING GREW UP IN THAT HOUSE. You have a literal example of your stupidity right there.

Fandango's a boss. I felt sorry for him hitting on Eva Marie when she has a boyfriend but seeing how icey badass he was when she failed made up for it. "You wanna' go again?", 'No that's it". Awesome.

Eva's thing made me laugh. There's a saying that says "All Men think they can fight and pick up girls, all women think they can dance and dress well", or something like that. It's dead right though, I know so many girls who just raise their arms and move in a dance club and it passes because they're hot, a guy needs to actually know how to dance well or he'll look stupid. Eva Marie was wooden as hell. How the fuck has she made it to TV lol.


----------



## wrestling_god100 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Two episodes in and I'm loving this show and I thought I wouldn't. Eva Marie is making the show. Bryan/Brie so cute. Cena/Nikki fake relationship there isn't any real love there compared to Bryan/Brie. Poor Nattie she's just getting walked all over by WWE. Naomi needs to go it alone Cameron is holding her back with how she behaves. And Johnny Curtis is very creepy how he was coming onto Eva Marie.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SAMCRO said:


> My god Natalya just looked fucking sexy as hell walking around in her bra and panties in that preview where Kidd is sitting on the couch. He's one lucky mother fucker. She has an amazingly big rack and just the sexiest damn curves, i'll forever envy Tyson Kidd.


Fuck yes. 

Tyson probably didn't jump her because the camera's were there. Could you imagine Tyson being like "holy shit" and then the rest of the episode is just 40 minutes of blurred blowjob. Kind of makes me thing Natalya was stupid for setting it up with the camera's there knowing Tyson didn't have a lot of options.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



NikkiSixx said:


> I urge to to find and watch some NXT Redemption. Dirty Curty :mark:



I loved that chloroform scene :lmao Fandango raped Alicia Fox kids :vince

I miss Maxine, she was so underrated.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas got 1.526 million viewers at 10:00 PM ET

don't know about the replay at 12:00 AM ET


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

0.7 rating (A18-49), same as last week. But the Keeping Up with the Kardashians replay (11:00 PM) beat TD.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



wb1899 said:


> 0.7 rating (A18-49), same as last week. But the Keeping Up with the Kardashians replay (11:00 PM) beat TD.


The keeping up replay will always beat TD


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Absolutely loathe reality shows. Only watched this because my friend told me about it and the girlfriend seemed interested. 

It's actually pretty funny. You can actually see how Nattie is completely shitted upon by WWE. Bryan is as awesome as ever and Brie is actually a caring person without her nagging bitch sister in her ear. Cena's a douchebag and Nikki's a goldigger, so I guess they go pretty well together. Cameron shouldn't be in WWE, I just hate her. Eva Marie is such a slut, but she's hot so I forgive her.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fandango's really friendly aint he? lmao I love how creepy he seems. He also reminds me Chris Pontius


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Mhirn3 said:


> It seems like this show is hellbent on destroying whatever is left of kayfabe.


Judging by the way people are reacting to it, I'd say Total Divas is single-handedly bringing kayfabe back to life.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bellas are a huge fucking draw. proud member of the Bella Army since day one.






Taylor, Selena and Kim ain't got shit on Nikki B. her and Cena need to do a duet. shit would be thebomb.com if you newbies knamsayin doe.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Best things abut Episode 2:

-Big Show cameo chilling on the couch.

-Road Dogg gets stuck putting together these 2 minute matches? That poor man.

-"I'm gonna take a shower. I'll be thinking about you. In the shower"

-LOL. Cena and Bryan's titlecard---Nikki's/Brie's Boyfriend/WWE Superstar

-I want to know why Jonathan's wrist is taped.*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas drew more then TNA? :lol

lolTNA :kurt


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> Bellas are a huge fucking draw. proud member of the Bella Army since day one.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Nostalgia said:


> Just finished watching this. I enjoyed this week episode a bit more.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> ...


Are you me? This guy summed up my thoughts.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Fandango's really friendly aint he? lmao I love how creepy he seems. He also reminds me Chris Pontius


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


>



Fandango already has the dancing gimmick. All he needs to do now is add this theme


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


>


...



CGS said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

hmm
a tv-14 WWE show with Bryan Danielson and douchebag heel John Cena. Where Nattie is top female face and the divas have been purely eye candy and not been in the ring.

This show is like a smark's wet dream


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


>


"he's like a big perverted labrador"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I read Total Divas had a higher viewership than Impact. Why does TNA have a section and not Total Divas?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This show is better than Raw itself.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Anyone know where I can watch this shit online? Hook a brother up


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



england66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DijP54sMqf8 part 3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjciokb4_HU part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14mAkaNfXr0 part 1
> for any uk viewers or people that missed it,good ep by the way !


^


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I read Total Divas had a higher viewership than Impact. Why does TNA have a section and not Total Divas?


Did you not see what happened last time they got "rid" of the TNA section? It'd be 10x worse if they got rid of it and replaced it with a WWE show :lmao. Although I'd be all for it :kobe3


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: is Total Divas going too far?*



HHH3:16 said:


> I'm new to this forum, but i needed somewhere to talk about this. Let me start by saying that i LOVE the WWE. I've been 7 times to Wrestlemania, I have countless shirts, posters, etc. I'm the guy who even stands up for things like PG and John Cena, because I understand that they had to build a new fanbase, and needed to push new Superstars like Cena, Orton, and Sheamus, and couldn't rely on old guys from the 90s main eventing anymore.
> 
> I watch Raw and Smackdown, I watched ECW when they brought it back, I watch Main Event, Superstars, Tough Enough... hell I even got up early on Saturday mornings for that Saturday Morning Slam show, because I just love watching WWE and have to know what happens every week lol.
> 
> ...


But it isn't a WWE program, it's an E! program. You are not it's target demographic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Another preview for Episode 3. Jo-Jo and Eva Marie get in the ring!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

who's the blonde body slamming Marie & Offerman?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JY57 said:


> who's the blonde body slamming Marie & Offerman?


Flair's daughter, I think.


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ive gotta say I'm almost ashamed to say I now spend my Sunday nights watching 2 hours of E! Damn!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Not sure how many of you listen to the F4W/Wrestling Observer audio, but I found it interesting how Bryan Alvarez was predicting utter doom and gloom for Total Divas and the second episode, predicting that the ratings would have a sharp fall, that the series was dead/jumped the shark, etc.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: is Total Divas going too far?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> But it isn't a WWE program, it's an E! program. You are not it's target demographic.


This.

It wouldn't surprise me if E went about their business and WWE only cleared filming permissions and made sure they didn't blurt out "it's all fake lolz". Control-wise it's definetly 80/20 to E.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Alright so I just have to ask, was I the only one who though Eva Marie's boyfriend looked like a total tool? I mean what self respecting guy gets a nose ring like that. Also proposing after knowing someone for two months wat


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Slider575 said:


> Alright so I just have to ask, was I the only one who though Eva Marie's boyfriend looked like a total tool? I mean what self respecting guy gets a nose ring like that. Also proposing after knowing someone for two months wat


You weren't. What kind of guy proposes after 2 months with doughnuts? :lol He is definitely a tool, although Eva Marie has not come off much better than he has. 

This show has been quite entertaining so far. Almost a dirty pleasure.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Aid180 said:


> You weren't. What kind of guy proposes after 2 months with doughnuts? :lol He is definitely a tool, although Eva Marie has not come off much better than he has.
> 
> This show has been quite entertaining so far. Almost a dirty pleasure.


"Remember when we first met at that doughnutshop...2 months ago..." "You remembered!" fpalm 

But I agree the show makes me laugh, I enjoy i.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

damn fandango is a sucker for love irl


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Not sure how many of you listen to the F4W/Wrestling Observer audio, but I found it interesting how Bryan Alvarez was predicting utter doom and gloom for Total Divas and the second episode, predicting that the ratings would have a sharp fall, that the series was dead/jumped the shark, etc.


bryan is a geek who is totally out of touch with life outside his wrestling/bjj bubble.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> bryan is a geek who is totally out of touch with life outside his wrestling/bjj bubble.


Yet he has the better looking and in general kinder Bella. Who wins?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Another preview for Episode 3. Jo-Jo and Eva Marie get in the ring!


Ha, SDR doesn't seem too impressed at :22


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Quasi Juice said:


> Yet he has the better looking and in general kinder Bella. Who wins?


And who has the Bella with the fake tits? Meltzer?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

When I keep seeing the Bellas, I think about Nikki's intentions? Does she love John Cena the personality, and the lush lifestyle that comes with it, or does she love John Felix Anthony Cena the person.I wonder if Cena didn't live in such a great place, money, cars etc, would she be with him? Nikki and Cena haven't really been together long, Bryan and Brie have been with each other longer.I can see in Brie, that she does love Bryan for his positives and negatives he has in his life, in her mind, but I don't see either of these relationships working in the end.Imagine what will happen, when the break ups happen, see ya Belllas lol.


----------



## Dasher. (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Another preview for Episode 3. Jo-Jo and Eva Marie get in the ring!


Is that a Sara Del Rey sighting I spy there?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ho ho inc said:


> When I keep seeing the Bellas, I think about Nikki's intentions? Does she love John Cena the personality, and the lush lifestyle that comes with it, or does she love John Felix Anthony Cena the person.I wonder if Cena didn't live in such a great place, money, cars etc, would she be with him? Nikki and Cena haven't really been together long, Bryan and Brie have been with each other longer.I can see in Brie, that she does love Bryan for his positives and negatives he has in his life, in her mind, but I don't see either of these relationships working in the end.Imagine what will happen, when the break ups happen, see ya Belllas lol.


Relationships in the wrestling business are tough. I think Bryan & Brie have lasted longer probably due to the fact they travel together with the Raw crew. Brie seems down to earth but Nikki is just a poison. There was nothing wrong with Bryan's house but she buried it and basically brainwashed Brie to believe that life with D-Bry in Washington is shit.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Quasi Juice said:


> Yet he has the better looking and in general kinder Bella. Who wins?


*Wrong Bryan, buddy.*


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan alvarez is just so off the mark sometimes, Meltzer too.

They should stick to MMA, although even there I don't think they're that good. They have pretty high opinions of themselves though.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

why do they call johnny curtis fandango but everyone else by their real names?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron/Ariane's riding off dat Total Divas fame and getting her own t-shirt made (independently of WWE, may I add). I've already ordered one for scrilla.










#GirlBye #BootyMeat #TheBomb.com #keeptryingwiththesecatchphrasesgurl


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



padraic said:


> why do they call johnny curtis fandango but everyone else by their real names?


I suppose because he's a subordinate character in this show. Still, I'd have thought that would be to circumvent the awkwardness of referring to people by what are clearly stage names -- like Fandango. You sound a bit of a twat if you casually refer to a person like that when discussing a social situation, but they had to go out of their way to establish that Cameron's name isn't really Cameron. Even though Cameron is a perfectly normal name.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


> Cameron/Ariane's riding off dat Total Divas fame and getting her own t-shirt made (independently of WWE, may I add). I've already ordered one for scrilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need an Eva Marie-inspired t-shirt that says "The thirst is real." #lifespiration


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OHHHHHHHH HELLLLLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :austin1

- This message was posted wearing my Girl...Bye t-shirt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MrWalsh said:


> damn fandango is a sucker for love irl


I don't think Fandango is looking for love with Eva Marie. I think he's just trying to see if he can paint her face, if anything. Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Mr. Alvarez says that Eva Marie is legitimately PASSIONATELY hated backstage.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Where the hell they find Eva from anyway?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TN Punk said:


> Where the hell they find Eva from anyway?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


they found her on my dick and signed her ASAP


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



padraic said:


> why do they call johnny curtis fandango but everyone else by their real names?


I assume it's because they already have Jon Uso and John Cena so they don't want the viewers to get confused about who's talking about who.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...h_Stephanie_McMahon_Heat_Already_Cameron.html



> - Even though the WWE Total Divas reality show is scripted, word from Monday's RAW is that Eva Maria is "passionately hated."
> 
> It's also noted that the only person who comes off worse than Eva Marie is Ariane, known on TV as Cameron. One WWE source said, "Cameron is an idiot, but everyone in the company already knows that so it's nothing new."
> 
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...h_Stephanie_McMahon_Heat_Already_Cameron.html


Interesting. Alvarez is always bagging on Eva and Cameron, so who knows? Based on that whole DUI incident, it wouldn't surprise me if he's right about Cameron.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

those geeks can hate Eva Marie all they want. she's a bigger ratings draw than The Rock.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I love how so many people are gotten to by Eva Marie :lol. Two weeks in the biz and girl is already working them like a pro.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> those geeks can hate Eva Marie all they want. she's a bigger ratings draw than The Rock.


:rock4


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hero_(2013_TV_series)#Ratings


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie drawing dat HEAT


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That preview clip of JoJo getting hurt made me cringe, I've not tucked my neck on bumps and stuff before and it's horrible. You only tend to do it once or twice though before your body just does it out of instinct.

I hope they draw on the fact that everyone seems to hate Eva, because they could do a lot with it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The only bigger bitch then Cameron&Eva is nicky bella that golddigger. First time I can tell them apart.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I love how reports are JUST coming out that people hate Eva when all of this was taped almost 6 months ago.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dalexian said:


> I love how reports are JUST coming out that people hate Eva when all of this was taped almost 6 months ago.


:lmao *I know right? Could those reports be any more bogus?*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Whenever discussing the show, Alvarez always seems to stress that everybody he talks to (not just in the WWE, but the wrestling business in general) about the show absolutely hates it. He's been very vocal about his displeasure in Total Divas, but it's starting to seem like he's just projecting now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Another clip from Episode 3. Nikki vs Brie and Bryan!


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Zanimljivo kako je Bryan cool momak,slava mu nije udarila u glavu....izgleda neko s kim bi hang out-ao definitivno....a i Brie Bella,nevjerojatno kako je cura pri zemlji za razliku od sestre Nikki

Dok je Cena baš bitch,ima onaj podrugljivi "FUCK YOU ALL I HAVE MILLIONS" pogled.....a i njegova bitch je teška bitch

JoJo mi je simpatična,dok je Eva Maria izvanserijska pička


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dolph Ziggler was the one that criticized the show. Some people think that if Cena knows that he criticized the show, his push will be over. He'll probably get Alex Riley'd. Nothing new I guess. Cena runs the company.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RatedRviper said:


> Zanimljivo kako je Bryan cool momak,slava mu nije udarila u glavu....izgleda neko s kim bi hang out-ao definitivno....a i Brie Bella,nevjerojatno kako je cura pri zemlji za razliku od sestre Nikki
> 
> Dok je Cena baš bitch,ima onaj podrugljivi "FUCK YOU ALL I HAVE MILLIONS" pogled.....a i njegova bitch je teška bitch
> 
> JoJo mi je simpatična,dok je Eva Maria izvanserijska pička


That right mate?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Dolph Ziggler was the one that criticized the show. Some people think that if Cena knows that he criticized the show, his push will be over. He'll probably get Alex Riley'd. Nothing new I guess. Cena runs the company.


Well, forget about John Cena, think of the WWE. Talent shouldn't be publicly speaking out against the show. Total Divas is doing well and it helps WWE reach a different kind of viewership. They've exhausted the kind of d-list wrestling shows they can put on.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Dolph Ziggler was the one that criticized the show. Some people think that if Cena knows that he criticized the show, his push will be over. He'll probably get Alex Riley'd. Nothing new I guess. Cena runs the company.


Wasn't Dolph dating a Bella for a while?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I've just introduced a friend to this show and she's hooked after the first episode  This is really genius on WWE's part, because trying to explain wrestling (as opposed to any other TV show you're a fan of) is kind of difficult and weird. But this lays it out and makes it so much easier for non-fans to understand the industry. She's interested in the show, and by proxy she's interested in the industry too now.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Whenever discussing the show, Alvarez always seems to stress that everybody he talks to (not just in the WWE, but the wrestling business in general) about the show absolutely hates it. He's been very vocal about his displeasure in Total Divas, but it's starting to seem like he's just projecting now.


*Someone needs to remind him that no one is making him or anyone else watch it.*


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The show is decent but the way you lot are wanking over it is a bit much.Better than Raw LOL.Really?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dalexian said:


> I love how reports are JUST coming out that people hate Eva when all of this was taped almost 6 months ago.





ROGERTHAT21 said:


> :lmao *I know right? Could those reports be any more bogus?*


The reports probably didn't come out six months ago because the show and Eva weren't relevant six months ago.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



alrudd said:


> The show is decent but the way you lot are wanking over it is a bit much.Better than Raw LOL.Really?


It's cause it is. An hour of good TV > 3 hours of 90% crap.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OK I feel dirty but I've watched both episodes now of this show...
I feel like most of these girls have not escaped a high school mindset...nor some of the guys shown.

I couldn't stand to be around most of these "Divas". Guess they're living up to their title though. The Bellas are definitely some self-absorbed bitches.

I feel for Nattie though probably because I can relate to her situation of being in a veteran position and still getting the shaft. Plus she's gotta play babysitter on top of it.

As an aside, I Haven't watched RAW in a few weeks. :lol


I Came To Play said:


> Eva Marie drawing dat HEAT


Anyway you cut it, it's good for her. Just play up the 1 dimensional personality some more. The new Maxine.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/22323617-post178.html

promoting this shit hermanos. check it out. #TotalDivasStreetTeam


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Another clip from Episode 3.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So ready for this week's episode. I totally get Naomi's perspective from that clip, she's worked hard to get where she is, so I doubt she wants to risk it all, considering he's in the business too, you think he'd get it...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Don't blame her at all, though. Would you be in a hurry to marry a guy who storms out and throws glasses and such?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hate to say that I don't hate this show. 

It's more or less like any other reality garbage but watching WWE talent play these characters is pretty damn hilarious. Fandango should be this slimy on WWE TV.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



NikkiSixx said:


> #bootymeat


#cookiehanginout

If I had to be around Ariane for even 2 minutes, I'd lose my mind. Little Ms. Attitude.
Trinity's gotta have nerves of steel to deal with that situation all day long.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

For some reason I feel like Nikki Bella's done something to her face.. Because before she got the breast implants and/or before Total Divas premiered, she looked 100% exactly like Brie Bella, and ever since she got the breast implants (either since then or since Total Divas premiered), I've noticed that there's something about her face that's different from her sisters. And it can't be just because of the makeup.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The reports probably didn't come out six months ago because the show and Eva weren't relevant six months ago.


*Good point, but I still have my doubts about those reports.*


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> For some reason I feel like Nikki Bella's done something to her face.. Because before she got the breast implants and/or before Total Divas premiered, she looked 100% exactly like Brie Bella, and ever since she got the breast implants (either since then or since Total Divas premiered), I've noticed that there's something about her face that's different from her sisters. And it can't be just because of the makeup.


It's definately a possibility but I always thought Nikki had a larger chin/jawline than Brie. But I guess the boobs accentuates the differences between the two.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Holy SHIT, Cena wins so fucking hard at life.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Does these dirtsheets know that the show is really scripted and fake drama? Hated backstage? lol ok then.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> For some reason I feel like Nikki Bella's done something to her face.. Because before she got the breast implants and/or before Total Divas premiered, she looked 100% exactly like Brie Bella, and ever since she got the breast implants (either since then or since Total Divas premiered), I've noticed that there's something about her face that's different from her sisters. And it can't be just because of the makeup.


It looks like Brie has lost weight or something.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why the fuck did I watch the second episode? :bosh4


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



y2j4lyf said:


> Why the fuck did I watch the second episode? :bosh4


Because it's fun. And fun is good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> It looks like Brie has lost weight or something.


Yes. She looks like way skinnier now than before.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/22323617-post178.html
> 
> promoting this shit hermanos. check it out. #TotalDivasStreetTeam


Is it wrong that I want to furiously fap to your voice?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> It looks like Brie has lost weight or something.


Brie's body is beautiful IMO. Granted, she doesn't have big boobs or a big looking ass, sometimes that's even better. She's a beautiful woman!

And secretly, she's 10x better than her sister. She's just annoying with Nikki because they're sisters and they have similar personalities and they tend to act a certain way around each other, we all have that type of thing with our family/friends etc.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> Brie's body is beautiful IMO. Granted, she doesn't have big boobs or a big looking ass, sometimes that's even better. She's a beautiful woman!
> 
> And secretly, she's 10x better than her sister. She's just annoying with Nikki because they're sisters and they have similar personalities and they tend to act a certain way around each other, we all have that type of thing with our family/friends etc.


I didn't say that to be a diss to Brie. The poster I was responding to was talking about how Brie and Nikki's faces have started to look different. I was offering a suggestion as to how this might be possible without plastic surgery.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Surprised how much I like this series...the only reason I wanted to begin watching is to see Bryan and some behind the scenes stuff, but its pretty entertaining. I can't stand the redhead though..ugh. Seems so fake and robotic when she's even talking.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi needs to cut the cord with that Uso brother. You don't want to be in a relationship with someone who handles themselves like that. Unless you're a drama queen who gets off on that kind of thing. Mature adults though, nah.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> It looks like Brie has lost weight or something.


Meltzer talked about this a few months back when they were taping the show. He speculated they lost it to look for the show. And what's worse, as Meltzer pointed out, if they look skinny on camera, then they're even skinnier in real life.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

yeah, i think the skinnier one is prettier, but the uglier one has bigger curves. i always think pretty face beats bigger curves. you're only hard for so many minutes in a day and those are the only times when the big boobs and butt seem better.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland? 

Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.

What a fucking waste of time to watch a FAKE SCRIPTED reality show about divas who nobody cares about. Nobody gives a shit about any of the divas other than AJ. Even that would be a waste of time to watch considering all the great tv shows there are out there.

there are plenty of weeks that raw is boring as fuck and i'm pissed i wasted some of my free time watching it when i could have watched something much better. as a fan i feel like i have to watch raw even though it blows way too often, but a fake reality show about divas just seems like a colossal waste of time. you only have so many hours on this earth and to waste it watching this bullshit? lol, gotta bid kidding me.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

read my profile geek.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


why do you care how others spend their free time?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I just saw some of this on Youtube. Brie Bella is hot as fuck. Bryan is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


I've watched a lot of those shows and still enjoy total divas. And total divas is an hour a week of my time, so I really don't feel like I'm wasting any of my life, because when I'm watching it, it's the early hours of the morning, so I'd only be sleeping anyway.

If it isn't to your taste, that's cool, but I don't get why you felt the need to come into a thread about a show you don't like to rant about it, that seems like a bit of a waste of time...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


Those are some fantastic shows you just listed (with the exception of True Blood). 

Shame your personality isn't to the same standard.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


Lighten up, guy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> I didn't say that to be a diss to Brie. The poster I was responding to was talking about how Brie and Nikki's faces have started to look different. I was offering a suggestion as to how this might be possible without plastic surgery.


Oh I know lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I've had to watch the 1st too episodes on YT cause I don't think it's on in engalnad at the moment, the show's been pretty good to me so far.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


Total Divas is better than all of those shows.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

My friend that doesn't watch wrestling came across the show the other said its addicting and that she likes it lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I Came To Play said:


> Total Divas is better than all of those shows.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


Well, I could say to you why are you watching Mad Men, Wilfred and Homeland when you could be reading Wittgenstein, Kant and Plato? Why are you wasting your time in those FAKE SCRIPTED tv shows when there are so many superior great and important works of art out there?

I like wrestling and WWE, so I watch Total Divas too. Yeah it is awful sometimes but it's worth it if we get some of those moments like Fandango's segments last week. Each person likes what they like and it's not like watching Total Divas makes anyone stupid.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Does anyone know how long this season is gonna be?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Does anyone know how long this season is gonna be?


8 episodes, i think i read somewhere


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Ever Wolf said:


> 8 episodes, i think i read somewhere


Thanks. They have 6 episodes listed on wikipedia but I wasn't sure if those were just the ones E! revealed so far.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> Because it's fun. And fun is good.


This show? Fun? :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



y2j4lyf said:


> This show? Fun? :lmao


Maybe you don't find it fun, but clearly there are a lot of people in this thread that seem to enjoy the show and think it's fun.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I watched it and liked it more then i thought i would


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

while some of you are watching Breaking Bad and others are watching Total Divas tonight. 

i'll be watching Breaking Divas










The Dave Batista Story


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> while some of you are watching Breaking Bad and others are watching Total Divas tonight.
> 
> i'll be watching Breaking Divas
> 
> ...


^^^




Didn't even recognize him. It looks like an impersonator. With special needs.
He still has that stupid belly tattoo. LOL.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

EPISODE 3 LOOKS FUCKIN MAD

uwot


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Thoughts on the show so far

Nattie- Sucks they dont give her the shine she deserves
Nikki- Every time she talks, I just want to punch her face in
Brie- Love her when she's away from the poison that is her sister
Naomi- I'm now a fan
Eva- ONLY like her when she's fucking with Nikki, any other time I cant stand her, but she is entertaining
Jojo- Who?
Cameron- An annoying dumbass twat, but I've known that since Tough Enough

As for the guys Cena comes off like a douche whereas Bryan seems more down to earth and chill.

Nonetheless I love the show more than I thought I would an I'm looking forward to the rest of the season. I really wanna see that scene with Nattie and Tyson.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sundays are a good day to put this show on as most people have crap all to do on a Sunday. Unfortunately I have to watch it on a monday. What time does it actually air in the us?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

10 PM on the east coast. 7 PM on the west coast.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

cant believe theres only 8 eps this season  if it gets renewed by e! which im guessing it will,how long will we have to wait for season 2 ? (i know im jumping the gun a bit but i love this show)


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't wait to see more of Cena no-selling any emotions Nikki has for him and his wallet.

Also, am I the only one who skips the Cameron parts? Like, she's just a walking annoyance, both her voice and her personality and I don't much care for her and her RL jobber boyfriend.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Her favourite match is Alicia Fox vs Melina. That tells a lot. She's an idiot.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I fucking forgot about that :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

History will be made tonight! 



england66 said:


> cant believe theres only 8 eps this season  if it gets renewed by e! which im guessing it will,how long will we have to wait for season 2 ? (i know im jumping the gun a bit but i love this show)


If the shooting is gonna be like Keeping Up with the Kardashians it may not be long since the season 1 finale and season 2 premiere had a 4 month gap. If the ratings stay this way or increase they'll definitely be a season 2. They should think about moving to Thursday nights for season 2. :hogan



Hypno said:


> Can't wait to see more of Cena no-selling any emotions Nikki has for him and his wallet.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who skips the Cameron parts? Like, she's just a walking annoyance, both her voice and her personality and I don't much care for her and her RL jobber boyfriend.


Can't wait for her to bring up having kids.

Don't care for Cameron or Naomi.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Jingoro said:


> people are really watching this crap? have you all seen every episode of Breaking Bad, Mad Men, True Blood, Dexter, Game of Thrones, Wilfred, Orange is the New Black, Modern Family, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Homeland?
> 
> Probably not, huh? I won't even get into all the old shows that are amazing and worth watching like Battlestar Galactica, The Wire, The Sopranos, X-Files, Deadwood, The Larry Sanders Show and I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


This is a really dumb post, congratulations.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A couple of things I noticed about this show. 

1. I think it's mostly fake and scripted. I suspect some of these girls were hired for the show, and not to actually try to earn a roster spot in the WWE. 

2. Eva Marie is probably lying when she says her dream is to be in the promotion. I think her dream is to be famous, and the fact that she wanted a valet job proves that. That being said, that whole Fandango situation was probably scripted. 

3. I noticed that everyone is more good looking on this show. I think it's because they're not always dolled up like on RAW and Smackdown. Maybe this is just me but I've always hated lots of make up and formal attire. 

Does anyone else notice that the Bellas look better when they dress down? I think they do. Eva Marie looks better too in street clothes. 

4. Fake or not, I can't believe the WWE is allowing themselves to be portrayed as a promotion where women perpetuate the stereotype of being catty, conniving bitches who are always at each others throats. I know that to some extent most women are like this, but come on, couldn't they get the girls who actually should be emulated? The ones who you want your daughter looking up to and trying to be like? 

I mean, I think most people are dicks. That's just the way it is, but we don't have to put them on TV right? 

***

That being said I'm totally hooked. I hate myself. Will be there for episode 3. 

Anyone else think that John Cena and Daniel Bryan should be the main focus of Total Divas season two? I do ...


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TehJerichoFan said:


>


REPPED. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> while some of you are watching Breaking Bad and others are watching Total Divas tonight.
> 
> i'll be watching Breaking Divas
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or is it a little creepy when a guy has a torso that looks like an insect's carapace?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just got round to watching Episode 2 :mark:

Cena's house :|

LMAO at Johnny Curtis. Bring that slimeball character to RAW plz.

Cameron and Naomi panicking every week about their costume for RAW, which not a single other soul walking this Earth could give a flying fuck about. Sandra ain't gon' take that shit. Cameron is a headwrecker.

Eva :kobe4

Show is a hit. Episode 3 :mark:


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie is growing on me. She's such an unlikeable bitch on that show that you almost need to like her.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> LMAO at Johnny Curtis. Bring that slimeball character to RAW plz.


Agreed completely. I don't like the Fandango character. But his creepiness on episode 2 + his creepiness on NXT is just too good.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I already hated Cameron in Tough Enough, but now, I hate her even more. She's insupportable. I cannot stand her attitude. What is she still doing with WWE?

On the other hand, I love Naomi. She's the real wrestling fan in the whole show, along with Nattie.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Okay dexter is over time for td


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:mark: Ready for that black couple fight


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Starting!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Linkage? Absolutely fuck all out there tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah, that's the reason you sound like an idiot Nikki.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wow they're dumb


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

so, Nikki proved how stupid she really is


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol, at D-Bryan


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix"

:bryan


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bitch we're moving to Phoenix!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:bryan BITCH WE'RE MOVING TO PHOENIX! 

Please make a shirt out of that!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am missing this because my stream isn't loading. Crankypants.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jo jo has a nice ass


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Uso into ass play


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Death Rey. My feels.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

gotta tuck in the head when getting slammed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Samoans are blacker than us Blacks sometimes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> while some of you are watching Breaking Bad and others are watching Total Divas tonight.
> 
> i'll be watching Breaking Divas
> 
> ...



:lmao


Best post in this entire thread.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> "Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix"
> 
> :bryan


best line all season long


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan Danielson looks just like that Daniel Bryan guy in the WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jon be trippin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

...He's part of a family dynasty and he doesn't know that? Yeah, sure.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn he seems like the possessive type....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What is wrong with this Uso. They play characters, not having a ring on is not a huge issue lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

CENA PUT IT IN HER POOPER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie so dumbs herself down around Ugly Bella. Woah.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

damn bitch blaming Bryan...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well you can always move in with Cena, you know, dat serious relationship.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Zeppex said:


> Uso into ass play


he's an ass man


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol @ her blaming the move on GOAT. If it was Bryan's doing they'd go to Washington not Arizona.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena going to be the sensible one and tell her to stop being a biatch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well the manager certainly looks like a creep.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki is salty as hell.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

First they buried Bryan's home last week and now they are burying him about moving to Phoenix


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Would you consider full nudity?" Is what he really wanted to ask


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao JoJo even has the sidekick of boyfriends.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm not going to be mean to Emanuelle Lewis this week. This is the most shine she'll get ever.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What is he, 17?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao Jojo's bf looks like a high schooler


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well at least Jo-Jo's getting some screen time this week. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

AJ looks older than both of them. AJ!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Whats up with all these sister's going out white boys? jo jo's man is not in her league.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

And a tv break up. :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

JoJo and Sebastian are the second best couple on the show now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Don't worry about that man jo-jo. I'm here for you baby girl


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fat boy dumped her! what an idiot.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*






Not only is this appropriate for the situation, but I've been listening to this song religiously ever since middle school. :moyes1


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

OK. What did I miss?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao looks like this is the Boyfriends episode. JoJo had a crap one though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Did JoJo play Rue in The Hunger Games?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Amber B said:


> And a tv break up. :lmao


One practice = Relationship over apparently.

Also nice of them to find the doughy dorky guy so we'll all go with JoJo on this one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I need more Death Rey.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this is embarrassing :lmao @the bellas acting like their about to be in a A list movie


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That guy, or the former underwear model?

Jo Jo made the right choice.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh my God. I have no interest in JoJo's stories whatsoever. I can't believe we still haven't seen Nattie.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sebbastian is a better heel than most of the roster.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is like some Ike and Tina Turner going on right here :lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



funnyfaces1 said:


> Sebbastian is a better heel than most of the roster.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Trinity: Do me? Do us?

Me: What is this a porno?


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jojo single fellas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Got damn. Uso sounds like my uncles from down south.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Trinity is so hot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lawler will be your shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Love of my life? Bitch ur 18 ffs...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stream fucked up. What happened when Naomi went for the leg drop?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

....I can't with her. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Those newbie divas are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Arcade said:


> Stream fucked up. What happened when Naomi went for the leg drop?


She killed her boyfriend


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:clap for Brie


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Kick her ass, Brie!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This is not PG talk, Nikki.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao


And Nattie is definitely Andrea Zuckerman.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki mentioned cameltoe? :shocked:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh, Nattie the Diva mom...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki must have got her burying skills from her boyfriend :cena5


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

brie vs nikki @ WM30

book it folks


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm so confused didnt nikki/cena bury them for living in washingston last episode ? Phoenix is a major step up ? Stupid created drama


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice promo from the Bellas. Nikki is a pretty good heel.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I know the show is scripted but they are sure making Nikki look like a bitch and Brie look like someone you would actually enjoy being with. Plus I am not a fan of the fake tits I don't get why women do that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Zeppex said:


> Oh, Nattie the Diva mom...


The hateful bitter Diva mom.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Phoenix....Las Vegas...San Diego....where do these people anyway?!! 

Lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tonight's episode is clearly not the best one.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jo Jo's bizarre adventure


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wow, that commercial edit really was out of context.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena rubbing his nipple to Nikki :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lawd. His uncomfortable ass :lmao


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena is winning me over with this series, no joke


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

why are they holding hands in the car...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena's such a nice man, a man's man!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan and Brie > Cena and Nikki 

I feel like such a pussy saying that :lol. Never thought i'd enjoy the show but seeing my favorite wrestlers outside the ring is great.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John Cena, how are you the reasonable human being in this situation?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This Cena promo is giving me life.:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't know what to say when John Cena is the voice of wisdom on the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Liz Cena just destroyed furniture and slashed his tires.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I wonder how much E! Had to pay cena to dress normal and not wear jorts/cargo shorts, a cena shirt and his hat all the time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yo he is dead up about this engagement stuff :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Somebody get a bodybag for Nikki. BURIAL!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why is Jon making himself look like a thirsty bitch on tv?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Doesn't he already have a slew of outside kids?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi, the pregnant Funkadactyl


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I wouldn't have swept that shit up. :lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I need that Naomi glass sweeping gif now!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

USO SHOOTING HARD!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i'm starting to dislike Nikki more and more while watching this show


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh man i can see it now: here go the dirt sheets, "diva trinity in a shoot fight with Bella?! Seems so!"


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dont understand Uso wanting an answer like that, scripted fight!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> Doesn't he already have a slew of outside kids?


He has two.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



cindel25 said:


> He has two.


That's enough kids for anybody.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Are we not going to see any Nattie romance drama?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I've missed crazy-ass Ariane on this show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron with a yeast infection? WTF?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Cameron


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why is Cameron wearing champagne room gear ?
Why is Cameron talking so openly about her yeast infections?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

No wonder That agent said Cameron was an idiot and the entire company knows.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Yeast Infection and DUI .... there's a joke there somewhere but I'm too lazy to make it.*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I know way too much about people's vulvae right now.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

damn really needed to know she had all those infections


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Shoulda booked Cameron in a monistat on a pole match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol Cameron..... Now you men know what women talk about in the locker room!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Stream has been a fucking pisstake.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Shoulda booked Cameron in a monistat on a pole match.


:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How are you going to stand around and whine and try to _not_ be on TV?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol thought it was weird when they booked that match originally but now it all makes sense.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao how set up was this match just for this segment?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The fuck is this commentary?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I thought wrestling was fake!?


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I marked out when I first saw that live


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

BOTCH!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Stad said:


> :lmao how set up was this match just for this segment?


:lmao Seriously. Watching that match like 2 months ago was confusing as fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh what a coinkidink! This was a total shoot!!! Wow, this is shocking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*WHAT YOU DO THAT FOR!?!?!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh it was on superstars that's why I don't recall it cause fuck superstars


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i almost wish i saw that match in full


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*It could have been worse...the one with the yeast infection could have done that *


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Oh it was on superstars that's why I don't recall it cause fuck superstars


I think they filmed all the ring stuff that had to do with Total Divas angles on Superstars.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It could have been worse...the one with the yeast infection could have done that *


:argh:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It could have been worse...the one with the yeast infection could have done that *


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really hope that eight person tag match is available somewhere on YouTube. The way I can add it to my Total Divas episode collection as an "extra"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I hope jo-jo makes it seriously.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jo jo, there's always TNA!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:clap @ JoJo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> I really hope that eight person tag match is available somewhere on YouTube. The way I can add it to my Total Divas episode collection as an "extra"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I hope jo-jo makes it seriously.


*Yeah I'm rooting for lil Rue.*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Uhh home/ fat high school dweeb < being in the wwe. Dumb girls


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


>



Thanks a million!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DAT ASS ON CAMRON, trinity is whipped!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

well i'm happy for them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi needs to fix that lace front asap. 

He is hood like hell. :lmao


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

nikki fat...wtf


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:mark: Tyson Kidd time next week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie pays more attention to the cats than she pays attention to her career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

They buried Tyson Kidd's sex life. 

WAS HIS CAREER NOT ENOUGH?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

wow now everything makes sense
eva marie for top diva get nicki and brie out


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Omg next week nattie burying Tyson...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Breast Implants. Tyson Kidd pays more attention to the cats. Brie calls Nikki fat. Next week gonna be a good episode.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Brye said:


> They buried Tyson Kidd's sex life.


They've buried everything else about him, so.......


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Workhorse in the ring, not in the boudoir? Disappointing, Tyson.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I reviewed Total Divas Episode 3 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-total-divas-episode-3-review.html

Thoughts - I liked this better than Episode 1.


Some shots from the show:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't wait for next week's episode!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Considering that next Sunday we have Summerslam, any chance we get Episode 04 earlier in the day or after RAW the following night?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Best part of the night "Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix"


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sebastian looks like a lego.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Considering that next Sunday we have Summerslam, any chance we get Episode 04 earlier in the day or after RAW the following night?


It reairs at midnight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WTF, why are you guys posting spoilers? I'll fucking end you all, because it's necessary for me to be on here before I watch! Now it's ruined omfg :'(


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Quick thoughts:


*Daniel immediately won the episode for me when he said, "BITCH. WE'RE MOVING TO PHOENIX."


[*]Jon/Jimmy was overreacting just a tad bit. And about the tag match: if that was not for the sake of the reality show, then Trinity was DEFINITELY shooting in that match, ESPECIALLY on Jon. But I'm very happy that he and Trin were able to work their shit out. They are too adorable to break up with each other.


[*]Sebastian was the runaway winner of the "Asshole of the Week" award. I actually like Jojo and her innocent adorableness. For some reason, it reminds me of AJ during her NXT days, and I don't know why, but whatevs.


[*]I didn't have to hear Eva Marie's mouth this week, so that was thumbs up for me.


[*]And over the past few weeks, I started to like Brie more and more, and hate Nikki more and more. I always thought that Brie's only redeeming quality was DB, but I'm happy to see now that it's more than that. Nikki, on the other hand, is a selfish needy twat, and the day that John leaves her ass is the day I'll laugh with haughty glee. Props to Cena for calming her moody ass down a bit, tho. I'll still hate the Bella Twins in general. but from now on, I'll always make sure to hate Nikki first before I hate Brie, unless Brie is being a ABSOLUTE cunt of the highest order.


[*]And STILL not enough Nattie! But with TJ (Tyson Kidd) being on next week, it looks like she'll FINALLY get more screen time.*

All in all, this was probably my favorite episode thus far.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Quick thoughts:
> 
> 
> *Daniel immediately won the episode for me when he said, "BITCH. WE'RE MOVING TO PHOENIX."
> ...


I have to agree, but I am actually a fan of Eva Maire :yum: I actually see Nikki and John lasting for a long time because they seem to be similar types of people but I have to completely agree that I enjoy Brie so much more every week. Scripted or not she actually seems somewhat genuine and you believe her and Bryan work well together.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Best parts were "bitch we're going to pheonix" and cena being the voice of reason.

also i could just imagine vince hearing about the trinity/jon fight and going :vince

and when nikki was like "worked that booty last night" this smiley popped into my head :cena5


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I am liking Eva Marie more and more. I don't even know why. JoJo is cute but they barely feature her and the same goes for Nattie.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel like doo doo? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i can't wait until i get cable and can watch this shit live every week. greatly enjoyed tonight though. another hilarious episode. loved the preview w/ the cat stuff too. Teddy Hart must be proud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So fucking happy for JoJo, got rid of the dead weight and deserves a shot at AJ's title.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jojo's boyfriend was a huge geek. he looked like he would get picked on at indy shows.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> So fucking happy for JoJo, got rid of the dead weight and deserves a shot at AJ's title.


A shot at AJ's title? come on I know you're joking. She has to learn her craft first. That whole boyfriend thing was so fake. But I like JoJo she has the underdog thing going for her. She's not as ruthlessly ambitious as Eve Marie and comes of far more likeable.

Poor Bryan always seems to get the shit from Nikki. He's got the patient of a monk to put up with his girlfriends sister.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Natalya is fat.No wonder why Tyson Kidd doesnt want to fuck her


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



hardyorton said:


> A shot at AJ's title? come on I know you're joking. She has to learn her craft first. That whole boyfriend thing was so fake. But I like JoJo she has the underdog thing going for her. She's not as ruthlessly ambitious as Eve Marie and comes of far more likeable.
> 
> Poor Bryan always seems to get the shit from Nikki. He's got the patient of a monk to put up with his girlfriends sister.


Dude, my tears were on some serious leakage.










Nattie raising these divas like they are her daughters.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nice to see a lot less of Cameron and Eva Marie being cunts this week but I could've done without JoJo being a stupid 19 year old for an hour. Am I the only one that things it's hilarious she's apparently going from that chubby turd to Justin Gabriel in the span of like 2 episodes? The pretend beef between Nikki and Brie is so stupid it's funny as well. They're really making Nikki look like a piece of shit if she can't handle her 30 year old sister moving away.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



The Enforcer said:


> Nice to see a lot less of Cameron and Eva Marie being cunts this week


cmon brother they are easily the most interesting thing on this show outside of THE BELLAS.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

they're still both far more interesting than jojo or nattie. i can't say trinity b/c #bootymeat.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> jojo's boyfriend was a huge geek. he looked like he would get picked on at indy shows.


He looks like Seth Rollins might do a moonsault off him.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That's a given. Nattie seems annoying so no wonder Kidd isn't interested in her. I've never really been that into black women before but Naomi is a babe. Great set of cans to go with that dumper too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> they're still both far more interesting than jojo or nattie :troll. i can't say trinity b/c #bootymeat.


Will you cut your bullshit? Clearly trolling.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Bitch, we moving to Phoenix" -Bryan Danielson


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena won this episode with his selfish promo.

BRYAN'S A GOOD GUY, FUCK YOU NIKKI.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Ever Wolf said:


> Cena won this episode with his selfish promo.
> 
> BRYAN'S A GOOD GUY, FUCK YOU NIKKI.


don't forget rubbing his nipple.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Master Cena gives advice to nikki...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TEHCOCK said:


> don't forget rubbing his nipple.


Just the cherry on the top with promo of the year.

- Oh damn Sebastian with the heel turn. 

What a tosser.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

As I was watching tonight's episode, I was still wondering why people would watch reality shows in general. There were some cringe worthy segments in tonight's show that left me wondering if those were staged or real. I have a feeling that everything is scripted to the max and almost not believing a single thing I see.

All I care about is Bryan/Brie and Trinity/Jon. Don't give a crap about Jojo or Eva.

That being said, I hate myself for actually liking the series.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Damn that stuff with Jojo is so scripted it's just too much.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How is JoJo about to turn down a career in WWE for some dude named Sebastian. Lol What a joke. Excited for Nataylas episode next week.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So far so good for me!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Natalya is extremely nice, almost too nice. Seeing her getting angry next will be refreshing. Brie/Bryan having to move for their dog is a little over the top but Nikki clearly overreacted. 

This show is quite entertaining.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki continues being a bitch and Ariane is a waste of space. The rest was good.

Cena being the good guy, when he called Bryan an escape goat I laughed. He can be funny sometimes. And Nikki was a bitch sure but moving home because of a dog is a little weird I have to agree. Of course the way she behaved was ass.

Next week we will find out that Tyson kid preferes hanging out with cats instead of having sex with Nattie, the guy's career is in a dead en but it seems it CAN get worse. Also, people call Nikki fat? TV sometimes makes up some stupid shit.

Overall, not as good as Breaking Bad premiere but close for sure


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just saw episode 3 

-Still don't care for JoJo. Shame coz she is pretty damn good looking
-The Bella's arguing so much over a dog so much is lolworthy. Nikki needs to chill
-Nikki's boobs cause her to have cameltoe? Wut?
-MORE NATTIE. MORE
-Cameron:mcgee3
-"You Fillet mignon girl". Brilliant :lmao

Gonna be good to see more Nattie next week. Overall decent stuff this week.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't even know why I'm watching this every week. I hate myself. Anyway, it's clear that Nikki is the evil twin. At least they put some focus on JoJo this week, as I was worried she'd be taking a backseat to Eva Marie's spotlight-stealing shenanigans.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is any replays on Youtube yet?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Is any replays on Youtube yet?


I'd imagine so. But it is on daily motion for sure. Watched it on there about an hour ago


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Link me up, bro.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Didn't see any warnings about streams and replays so here they go:

Episode 1 - http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-total-divas-season-1-episode-1/
Episode 2 - http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-total-divas-season-1-episode-2/
Episode 3 - http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-total-divas-season-1-episode-3/

If any rules were broken, please delete.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Thanks for the link, Biast.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Best parts:

Trinity and Jon being so hood. I barely understand half the things Jon says...
Ariane's ass is absolutely perfect.
Brie is an angel, hope she makes it with Bryan.
Jojo is pretty cool, a bit too cutesy for me. She's like an overcharged AJ.
Cena with the nipple rub.
Bryan with the "Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix!"


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This episode had too many relationship storylines for my taste. 

Was Jojo really dating that fat dork? She's way out of his league.
If two years ago you had told me Sara Del Rey would be on the E! channel on primetime... She was looking great though, too bad we'll never get to see her on Raw.
I really like Naomi. Poor girl had to go through NXT season 3 and now Total Divas. Hope she gets to win the divas title someday.

Looks like next week Tyson Kidd will look like an even bigger jobber than he's been on WWE tv. Not only is he losing all the time but now he can't even sexually satisfy Natalya like a proper man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

WWE talent guy being stereotypical, leave personal at home, business is business, gotta love laying on two corporate cliches one after another.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This episode had too many relationship storylines for my taste.
> 
> Was Jojo really dating that fat dork? She's way out of his league.
> If two years ago you had told me Sara Del Rey would be on the E! channel on primetime... She was looking great though, too bad we'll never get to see her on Raw.
> ...


Jojo's supposed to have known him practically her whole life. That guy is going to go home and never
see anywhere near Jojo level girls ever again. Then he'll hate himself forever and become even fatter.
I'd honestly be surprised if he even hit it yet.

LOL. Tyson. 

What a cock.








.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"_Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix_"

:dazzler :lol 

This one was good. Nice to see some Jojo's character development. The previous shows were all about Eva Marie.. And lol, Sebastian's such a prick.

:lol at the end: "No wonder people call you fat on twitter"

Ouch.

:cena2

Looking forward to see the Tyson/Nattie stuff in the next show.

Yeah, I'm looking forward to another Total Divas episode. Damn you, Vince.

:vince


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena stole this week's show. If anything, this show is making me like the guy even more. Which Uso is Jon, Jimmy or Jey? If they do get married on this season or even the next (if there is one) there best be a fucking Rikishi appearance. Genuinely couldn't give less of a shit about Eva Marie, waste of space. Jojo is just there, as is Ariane. Just one Sara Del Rey segment would make me a happy camper, a very happy camper. Natty burying Tyson next week looks like fun.

I think it's safe to say I much prefer this than the majority of other WWE programmes.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi is really an incredible athlete, they should let her do more in the ring. She can really move. Let her do more of that highlight reel stuff.

Her boyfriend (Jay Uso?) comes across as a really pushy/needy douche as well.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki is such a fucking thundercunt... she's actually awful.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane should just not speak, like ever again. Gotta admit she killed me with the "I really feel like doo doo" line :lol

JoJo seriously contemplating whether she should chose some childhood friend over her career? This is why you dont hire children Vinny.

Still amazes me how much more gorgeous Brie is than her sister, natural beauty.

Obviously the Naomi/Jon drama was scripted. Those two are lovey dovey 24/7 so the writer's wanted some drama for them to create some interest which led to the match on Superstars. Naomi is always showing off that ring in pics which so it's funny that the whole fight would stem from her not wearing it/not wanting to marry right away.

Nikki? Girl bye. "If you leave that means I'm gonna have to take care of everything like Ebay and the website"

Pretty sure Brie has a computer, honey.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix" was the best part of the show. :lmao :dazzler

I never noticed how much better looking Brie was compared to Nikki. Wow.

Also, anyone else lol at that 'business meeting' the Bellas had with those 'big shot' movie producers? The guy barely has any credits other than short films according to IMDB. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Which Uso is Jon, Jimmy or Jey?.


Always thought it was Jay but it's Jimmy Uso she's dating.


----------



## .Bob. (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena was driving with one hand on the wheel, setting a bad example to the Cenation.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Am I the only one that was annoyed when Cena referred to Bryan as "that kid"? Bryan is a grown f***in' man, Cena! Geez, way to dis somebody that has busted his ass for years in this industry. Actually, in the past three episodes of this show, Cena has come off as a bit of a douche.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vince McMahon getting me to watch a reality show. Didn't see that coming.

There's loads of really unintentional humour in this. For instance when Naomi stands next to Jimmy/Jon, wraps herself up in a blanket and lies down misreable he waits a second before asking if somethings wrong. No mate, nothing at all.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> Am I the only one that was annoyed when Cena referred to Bryan as "that kid"? Bryan is a grown f***in' man, Cena! Geez, way to dis somebody that has busted his ass for years in this industry. Actually, in the past three episodes of this show, Cena has come off as a bit of a douche.


Nah some people just talk like that. I thought there might have been some simmering dislike between Cena and Bryan in the first two episodes but Cena squashed that with the Selfish Promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Shoulda booked Cameron in a monistat on a pole match.


I. Am. Sobbing. :lmao


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane is quickly becoming a tweener for me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> Am I the only one that was annoyed when Cena referred to Bryan as "that kid"? Bryan is a grown f***in' man, Cena! Geez, way to dis somebody that has busted his ass for years in this industry. Actually, in the past three episodes of this show, Cena has come off as a bit of a douche.


Calm down. There's no problem by calling him a kid. There're people that talk like that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> Am I the only one that was annoyed when Cena referred to Bryan as "that kid"? Bryan is a grown f***in' man, Cena! Geez, way to dis somebody that has busted his ass for years in this industry. Actually, in the past three episodes of this show, Cena has come off as a bit of a douche.


Cena was sticking up for Bryan, ffs.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oy! The Cenation is strong here' huh? Yes I know that some people use the word "Kid" as a phrase but Cena's tone made it sound a bit condescending. dont bite my head off over an observation!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is this going to be yet another week where Total Divas is more entertaining than Raw? Only time will tell.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



God Movement said:


> Is this going to be yet another week where Total Divas is more entertaining than Raw? Only time will tell.


Of course it is. Total Divas >>>>>>>>> Raw.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't wait until Trinity and Jon tie the knot "And now by the power vested in me by the state, I now pronounce you as official as a referee with a whistle."

Next week should be great with Tyson, hopefully it ends with Bret giving Tyson sex advice. "So Nattie has been telling me your sex drive has been 4/10 since your injury?"


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie screwed Nattie


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this. 

Is it really that good or wat?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie claiming Tyson cares more about the cats than anything else when EVERYONE knows that Nattie is OBSESSED with her cat Gizmo, if anything it's probably Tyson trying to get sex from her.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this.
> 
> Is it really that good or wat?


Yes. It's really that good. It's the perfect mix of fuckery, shenanigans, and random Bryan Danielson being the best boyfriend in the world.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



floyd2386 said:


> Next week should be great with Tyson, hopefully it ends with Bret giving Tyson sex advice. "So Nattie has been telling me your sex drive has been 4/10 since your injury?"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this.
> 
> Is it really that good or wat?


I hate myself for watching it, but it's great.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is 8 episodes usually a "season" for these types of reality TV shows?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this.
> 
> Is it really that good or wat?


Better than expected thats for sure. Plus it has more storyline development than actual WWE programming :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this.
> 
> Is it really that good or wat?


It's not good in the sense of a great TV show like Breaking Bad and it offers very little wrestling but it has an odd charm that I can't help but like. It helps that I expect it to be awful and when it is awful it's hilariously so.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like John Cena's "Yoda" moment. They should do that on RAW, have him walking around backstage, giving sound advice to people left and right .... 

Interesting to find out that JoJo is good in the ring, I just thought they brought her in for the show. Hope she makes the NXT roster soon.

On the flip side of that, shame on them for making Trinity a valet, she has some skill. And shame on them for not calling her Trinity. That's a much cooler name.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If its 8 episodes, I believe they do it as feeling out season. To make sure the show wont suck and then they order more episodes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ok, this week's show talk about drama.Let's start with the Funkettes I like to call them, Naomi and her problems with her fiancee Jimmy Uso.Jimmy wants to get married badly, go to Vegas then, Naomi wants to wait, since she's been cheated on before, but I would really like to know how much is scripted for this show? Give me a percentage, I'll take anything lower than 50, because their was a spot where Naomi did a front flip, upside down on the lap of Jimmy, and he bit her bootie! Imagine the Directors, so Naomi is going to flip on your lap, and remember to bite her Jimmy on the butt lol.Jimmy has that tough, and crazy Samoan anger, and Naomi felt the wrath of it, when he thought Naomi didn't want to get married to him, he knocked down a cup, and stormed off! Naomi said, she's usually the one to storm off in anger, that's not good for relationship to have so many fights, but I'm a virgin what the hell do I know lol.Cameron was absent nearly 90 percent of the show, due to her being sick.It had to do with her Tonsils, but it was funny to hear her say, they gave medicine and I got a yeast infection from the medicine lol what...Now let's talk about the Bella Twins, finally we got to see the Bellas go at it, as Brie is going to move with Bryan to Arizona, so she can be with her Dog more.Nikki didn't understand why leave me behind just to spend more time with a dog? Their was a scene where they are packing up and Nikki was clearly acting like a bitch, and Brie called her a bitch, man I was waiting for some hair pulling to start.At least in my neck of the woods, you call a person a bitch, family or not, it's on like Donkey Kong brotha! Cena later to tell her in his words, that's quite selfish to be upset at your sister, for leaving you behind, to start the next stage of her life with Bryan. 

If I had a twin, and they were acting like that in my place, I would drag their ass out of my house, or a Karate chop to the throat solves everything.Don't worry, they made up thanks to Cena, I guess he saves the day again sighs..Ok what's happening with JoJo and Eva Marie this episode, well Eva Marie stayed outta trouble this week, but JoJo had some problems as well with her Boyfriend.Her Boyfriend wanted to spend more time with her, and JoJo is torn between being with him, and wanting to stay a Diva in WWE.Let me tell you something JoJo is a cutie, a Woman of class, she doesn't need a bum in her life.She needs a Man who will motivate her, and support her, no matter what.Weak minded motherfucker, anyways she suffered a concussion, not tucking in her head, hello..welcome to Pro Wrestling.I think JoJo is starting to rise within the ring, she can so much more than Eva, and the only thing she has going for her is this, bitchy sloppy second Maryse attitude, she's trying to capture.You ain't Maryse chick! Natayla was a gem in this episode giving JoJo support, it shows she has leadership ability but I mean come on, look from where she's from, great Wrestlers and leaders in life.One scene I loved later in the show was with the Funkettes having to tag with Tons of Funk to face the Usos and the Bellas.Naomi and Jimmy were having problems still, and Naomi landed a Hurricanrana on Jimmy, and he said, what did you do that for? You knew that was scripted, he was ready for it, I mean if he didn't see that coming, he would of landed hard and hurt himself.Naomi when she hears her voices in her head, look out, I like it.Overall the show was awesome again, next week Natayla let's us inside her life with Tyson Kidd, and man she is a firecracker like her Father and Mother, she ain't afraid to leave a guy looking stupid in the street, if she feels disrespect, can't wait for the 4th show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Is any replays on Youtube yet?


Here you go:






Just finished watching this, and I didn't enjoy it as much as last weeks episode. Far too much time dedicated to divas like JoJo and Noami who I don't give a fuck about.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> The Awl: So, to change the topic a little bit: What do you like to read? Other than Supervert, of course.
> 
> Stoya: Supervert’s actually kind of heavy for me sometimes. I recently got into professional wrestling as a spectator; I cannot get enough. I read The Rock’s biography, and I’m working on Eric Bischoff’s right now—I have a whole list that the Internet kindly referred me to of other professional wrestling books…
> 
> ...


http://www.theawl.com/2013/08/stoya-on-sex-sexing-sexism-sexuality-and-cleaning-the-cat-box


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> Am I the only one that was annoyed when Cena referred to Bryan as "that kid"? Bryan is a grown f***in' man, Cena! Geez, way to dis somebody that has busted his ass for years in this industry. Actually, in the past three episodes of this show, Cena has come off as a bit of a douche.


It's a Boston thing - It's not derogatory.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Porn star seal of approval


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I can't watch TD when it airs, BUT I'm making it a habit of watching it pre-RAW every week. It's perfect!

Edit: Cena just made sense to me. And I laughed at his jokes in the car. There's something wrong with me..


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> I can't believe that so many of you are actually watching this.
> 
> Is it really that good or wat?


YES!  It IS that damn good! My wife and I have been watching it for the past three weeks and it's the only wrestling program we can both agree on. She will watch a PPV with me to get a quick overview of the month's events but Total Divas has become "our thing". The only thing that bugs me is that they seem to show the divas in action on Superstars a lot so I'm hoping that the IWC will keep track of relevant matches and have them available so that way I can slowly get my wife into the "wrestling" part of Wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

One part i found stupid this week was when Trinity did that hurricanrana on Jon, i mean they played it as it was an unscripted thing and she did that because she was pissed at him. Lol ok you can't just do a huricanrana on someone without them helping you, you gotta flip your body to help make the move look right and he acted as if she did it and he had no idea she was gonna do it. 

If she had really went off script and done that she would have ran up and did the move and fell and he'd still be standing there since he wasn't prepared for her to do a move to him. And after she done it he sat there like "wth man?" I mean he had to flip his body himself to go along with the move so he obviously knew it was coming. I just found that part to be obviously fake.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That's true but I suspect that more then 90% of the people watching the show don't know that.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it just me or did JoJo's boyfriend look like the goofiest dude in the world? Like I get that she's really young but the dude looked like a goofy 16 year old.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*Ep. 3 Highlights:

-Sebastian's Lego Hair, still has nothing on Tough Guy Vincent.
-"Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix"
-Cena's not even wrestling but he stays giving Nikki an "attitude adjustment". 
-Jimmy Uso = Modern Day Hood Romeo. "fillet mignon all day"
-Sara Del Rey has gotten more airtime than Natayla at this point. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RatedR10 said:


> "Bitch, we're moving to Phoenix" was the best part of the show. :lmao :dazzler
> 
> I never noticed how much better looking Brie was compared to Nikki. Wow.
> 
> Also, anyone else lol at that 'business meeting' the Bellas had with those 'big shot' movie producers? The guy barely has any credits other than short films according to IMDB. :lmao


It's dumb, they're twins, but I was like woow doesn't Brie look really pretty there? Then I was like no she looks the same. They're twins, duh

But I guess maybe I'm onto something because everyone seems to be commenting on that. I usually can't tell them apart so this is very new.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

is there going to be a new episode of Total Divas this sunday despite the fact that Summerslam is going on at the same time?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



greendayedgehead said:


> It's dumb, they're twins, but I was like woow doesn't Brie look really pretty there? Then I was like no she looks the same. They're twins, duh
> 
> But I guess maybe I'm onto something because everyone seems to be commenting on that. I usually can't tell them apart so this is very new.


It's easy for me to tell them apart by their faces, Nikki's face kinda looks almost blocky or chubby compared to Brie.

The Usos are twins, but they're pretty easy to tell apart by their faces too.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



greendayedgehead said:


> It's dumb, they're twins, but I was like woow doesn't Brie look really pretty there? Then I was like no she looks the same. They're twins, duh
> 
> But I guess maybe I'm onto something because everyone seems to be commenting on that. I usually can't tell them apart so this is very new.


for a while i thought brie was way better looking. then she stopped eating food and yeah.

btw i could tell them apart before nikki had enhancements. they also sound different when they talk.

outside of the tits you can tell them apart by their chins. i'm not saying nikki has two chins either. hers is more square while brie's chin is round.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sensesfail said:


> is there going to be a new episode of Total Divas this sunday despite the fact that Summerslam is going on at the same time?


Yep. Same time as usual. But you can catch the replay at Midnight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SAMCRO said:


> One part i found stupid this week was when Trinity did that hurricanrana on Jon, i mean they played it as it was an unscripted thing and she did that because she was pissed at him. Lol ok you can't just do a huricanrana on someone without them helping you, you gotta flip your body to help make the move look right and he acted as if she did it and he had no idea she was gonna do it.
> 
> If she had really went off script and done that she would have ran up and did the move and fell and he'd still be standing there since he wasn't prepared for her to do a move to him. And after she done it he sat there like "wth man?" I mean he had to flip his body himself to go along with the move so he obviously knew it was coming. I just found that part to be obviously fake.


Yeah, unless he somehow knew what she was gonna did right as she jumped or there was some editing tickery going on, i don't see how that's not fake.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Having Total Divas on at the same time as Summerslam is a good idea imo, it will show just how many people are turning in that aren't wrestling fans, most wrestling fans will be watching the PPV so it'll be interesting to see the ratings and if they're awful, they'll know not to show it again the same time as a PPV.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ok so I just watched all first 3 episodes and all I have to say is this...

This is painfully fake, reality TV my ass. Either this show is fake dogshit "_which is it_" or some of the so called "_drama problems_" are some of the dumbest problems I've ever seen. Seriously if this show is actually all reality the people on this show are all fucking idiots. Ofcourse, I know this is all faker than ghost pictures but I'm still going to watch because of scenes like Jimmy Uso going NOMNOMNOM ON NAOMI'S BUTT! OH HO HO I KNOW HOW GOOD THAT FEEL BROTHER. Somebody make a gif of that scene and I mean fucking now this is REALLY important for all humanity.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Gandhi said:


> Ok so I just watched all first 3 episodes and all I have to say is this...
> 
> This is painfully fake, reality TV my ass. Either this show is fake dogshit "_which is it_" or some of the so called "_drama problems_" are some of the dumbest problems I've ever seen. Seriously if this show is actually all reality the people on this show are all fucking idiots. Ofcourse, I know this is all faker than ghost pictures but I'm still going to watch because of scenes like Jimmy Uso going NOMNOMNOM ON NAOMI'S BUTT! OH HO HO I KNOW HOW GOOD THAT FEEL BROTHER. Somebody make a gif of that scene and I mean fucking now this is REALLY important for all humanity.


*Are you okay?*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://adf.ly/TvKPa



> TOTAL DIVAS AUDIENCE RISES AGAIN
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-08-13 11:03:05
> 
> For the third straight week, the audience for the WWE Total Divas show has risen. The 8/11 show did 1,671,000 viewers. That is up more than 100,000 from last week and 328,000 from the debut episode. Generally, audience drops after the debut. More and more it looks like WWE has a hit on their hands.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Well damn, looks like the show might just stick around for a while.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Smackdown my ass, this is the real B Show.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it still drawing better ratings than TNA? :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't know why Jojo is surprised. Jobs with long schedules and a lot of hours make it difficult to have a relationship with someone. Eventually a choice would have to be made.



scrilla said:


> http://www.theawl.com/2013/08/stoya-on-sex-sexing-sexism-sexuality-and-cleaning-the-cat-box


Stoya truly is amazing.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Good to hear. There's definitely gonna be a second season now. 



Daiko said:


> Is it still drawing better ratings than TNA? :lol


Yeah. Last impact barely drew above 1 million.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas needs to replace TNA as a section.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Grown ass men watching Total Divas? They might be easy on the eyes, but this is just your typical overly dramatic, cringeworthy, reality TV bullshit.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Total Divas needs to replace TNA as a section.


It'll happen eventually. Vince is gonna get E! to move Total Divas to Thursday nights where they'll steal the rest of TNA's viewers. Panda will eventually sell TNA to Vince for a few dollars. Total Divas will gets it own section and TNA can have a sticky in this section.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Am I the only guy on here who thinks Natalya is the most attractive Diva on the roster? I'm in love with her and very excited for her episode next week.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Yeah, just a section for Total Divas seems fine. It needs to happen eventually.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SAMCRO said:


> One part i found stupid this week was when Trinity did that hurricanrana on Jon, i mean they played it as it was an unscripted thing and she did that because she was pissed at him. Lol ok you can't just do a huricanrana on someone without them helping you, you gotta flip your body to help make the move look right and he acted as if she did it and he had no idea she was gonna do it.
> 
> If she had really went off script and done that she would have ran up and did the move and fell and he'd still be standing there since he wasn't prepared for her to do a move to him. And after she done it he sat there like "wth man?" I mean he had to flip his body himself to go along with the move so he obviously knew it was coming. I just found that part to be obviously fake.


I don't think this is true. I think wrestlers are also prepared for if someone goes off script. I think he had to follow through with it otherwise it would have been the botch of the century and he would have looked bad as a result. I don't think it was necessarily completely scripted.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



DMH2013 said:


> I don't think this is true. I think wrestlers are also prepared for if someone goes off script. I think he had to follow through with it otherwise it would have been the botch of the century and he would have looked bad as a result. I don't think it was necessarily completely scripted.


It was completely scripted,.just like that fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

GOATal Divas + Breaking Bad == Greatest television era of all time.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



World's Best said:


> Grown ass men watching Total Divas? They might be easy on the eyes, but this is just your typical overly dramatic, cringeworthy, reality TV bullshit.


*No fucking shit. You sound like the morons who feel the need to say wrestling is fake in the YouTube comments section. *


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Thanks for the feedback. Fuck it, I might give this a try now.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Fuck it, I might give this a try now.


yeah you really should :agree: i thought id give the first ep a try and now im hooked


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I once again enjoyed this weeks show. They've done a really good job so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's so funny how a lot of people bitched about the idea of this show (myself included) and are now really into it. I'm still anxiously awaiting the chance to see episode 3.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The dirt sheets need to find out what is scripted and what isn't.

Also, I wonder why Aj and Kaitlyn aren't in this seeing as they are the biggest divas on the roster. Let Adrianne and Nikki go and put them there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



WEIDMAN said:


> GOATal Divas + Breaking Bad == Greatest television era of all time.













Don't you ever, *EVER* equate Breaking Bad to shit like Total Divas. :tucker2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kiguel182 said:


> The dirt sheets need to find out what is scripted and what isn't.
> 
> Also, I wonder why Aj and Kaitlyn aren't in this seeing as they are the biggest divas on the roster. Let Adrianne and Nikki go and put them there.


I think this show is for the divas that are rarely on tv and have nothing going on storyline wise. Thats most likely why AJ and Kaitlyn aren't on it. The funkadactyls, The Bella's, and Natalya are seen here and there on Raw but they never have any long storylines or feuds really.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kiguel182 said:


> The dirt sheets need to find out what is scripted and what isn't.
> 
> Also, I wonder why Aj and Kaitlyn aren't in this seeing as they are the biggest divas on the roster. Let Adrianne and Nikki go and put them there.


AJ and Kaitlyn were needed on RAW and Smackdown, preparing for matches, rehearsing, training ... 

Where the other girls were actually off camera for a time filming the show. I do agree thought that they could have found a way to put AJ and Kaitlyn in there. But it's a trashy reality show and they wanted a certain type of girl. The Bellas are trashy. 

Not so much Brei but she belongs to that scene. That Hollywood scene.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



World's Best said:


> Don't you ever, *EVER* equate Breaking Bad to shit like Total Divas. :tucker2


Well said sir, even tough I enjoy Total Divas too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas goes head to head with Summer Slam this Sunday - will be interesting to see it's ratings, and if it has a non-wwe niche audience, or it's mostly long time wwe fans watching the show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


>


lol @ Kidd giving Natty noogies.



World's Best said:


> Don't you ever, *EVER* equate Breaking Bad to shit like Total Divas. :tucker2


Total Divas > Breaking Bad



RyanPelley said:


> It's so funny how a lot of people bitched about the idea of this show (myself included) and are now really into it. I'm still anxiously awaiting the chance to see episode 3.


I kinda did the same thing. At first I was just gonna watch the stuff with Bryan, but the more clips I saw before the season started the more I got excited for the other wrestlers.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kiguel182 said:


> The dirt sheets need to find out what is scripted and what isn't.
> 
> *Also, I wonder why Aj and Kaitlyn aren't in this seeing as they are the biggest divas on the roster.* Let Adrianne and Nikki go and put them there.


AJ said (according to her official fansite's Twitter account) that she would not want to be on the show at all (unless she was forced) because she doesn't want cameras following her every day on her off days or in her personal life.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Total Divas > Breaking Bad


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


>


fpalm Given that this show was taped months ago, I really hope she's dropped this goofy muppet by now. Oh wait, he broke up with her that's right. :lol This .gif is all sorts of wrong. It needs a 2nd part where a subway train enters the .gif at high speed aiming right for Sea Bass here.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

watched the first half of this sunday's episode tonight. Fuck, it was painful. Eva Marie...clothed the whole time. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Skyfall said:


> watched the first half of this sunday's episode tonight. Fuck, it was painful. Eva Marie...clothed the whole time. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Dude that is a shame. She got naked on the second half. They'll never, ever show it again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


>


This poor guy. At least he broke it off before she cheated and left him with one of the boys.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



World's Best said:


> Don't you ever, *EVER* equate Breaking Bad to shit like Total Divas. :tucker2


Disapprove of the dissing of Total Divas but 100% approve of the use of the Elijah gif. :clap



Trifektah said:


>


This motherfucker right here needs to be tag team partners with Bo "The Bo" Dallas.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Are you okay?*


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


>


nattie looking sexy:yum:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



World's Best said:


> Grown ass men watching Total Divas? They might be easy on the eyes, but this is just your typical overly dramatic, cringeworthy, reality TV bullshit.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/08/14/e-orders-six-additional-episodes-of-total-divas/197476/

6 more episodes ordered beginning on November 17th.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> E! AND WWE EXTEND DEBUT SEASON OF NEW HIT SERIES "TOTAL DIVAS" WITH SIX ADDITIONAL EPISODES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is awesome news.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



floyd2386 said:


> Dude that is a shame. She got naked on the second half. They'll never, ever show it again.


:lmao
I just assumed each episode was formatted like a Scooby Doo episode; where all the problems are discovered the first half, but then everything is fixed the second half. Sounds like I was right then.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> this is awesome news.


this is great news i wonder why they have only ordered 6 episodes though as i thought we had 8 eps this time  i hope they add some new divas into the fall eps like emma,paige,summer etc it could really help them create some buzz before they get called up to the main roster.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:cheer

Awesome.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

tbh nattie needs to up her sex game.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


>


Definitely lives with his mom and plays Warcraft all day. WWE probably gave him his first ever paycheck for appearing on the show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Great news about the extension. There's also rumors that E! and WWE are gonna announce a second season soon. 

Also:



> The Bella Twins stock within WWE has went up with the success of Total Divas. The same goes for some of the other stars of the show but more so with The Bella Twins. It's said that while Kaitlyn and AJ Lee are feuding for the Divas Title, The Bellas are at the top of the division.


I wouldn't be surprised if one of the twins ends up with the Divas title soon.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Definitely lives with his mom and plays Warcraft all day. WWE probably gave him his first ever paycheck for appearing on the show.


What are the odds that he posts on here?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

For anyone wondering, here is that hurricanrana moment as it happened during Superstars - May 23rd, 5 minutes in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u81ScsrSS3E


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



MrWalsh said:


> tbh nattie needs to up her sex game.


Does she?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I was listening to bryan alvarez reviewing this show and what a fucking mark he is. Said the show sucked because the situations were fake fpalm No shit... Must've been expecting Breaking Bad-level quality... He even predicted the second episode would only do 980,000 spectators and nobody would be watching when it was obvious the second episode would do more viewers, I wasn't sure about how the third would do, but with total divas airing on the USA after raw it was obvious it wasn't going to drop. Meltzer should get rid of him and his annoying voice.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I was listening to bryan alvarez reviewing this show and what a fucking mark he is. Said the show sucked because the situations were fake fpalm No shit... Must've been expecting Breaking Bad-level quality... He even predicted the second episode would only do 980,000 spectators and nobody would be watching when it was obvious the second episode would do more viewers, I wasn't sure about how the third would do, but with total divas airing on the USA after raw it was obvious it wasn't going to drop. Meltzer should get rid of him and his annoying voice.


It'll be interesting to see what Bryan's take on the extension will be. I get that he doesn't enjoy the show, but for him to keep proclaiming that the show will fail and how much wrestlers hate the program is making him look like a tool.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

To be fair to Bryan Alvarez, the show does suck. But that's part of it's charm.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> this is awesome news.


Amazing news, so happy we're gonna get even more Total Divas this season. 11 more great Sunday nights to take the sting out of the eleven disappointing Raws to follow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Great news, i remember all the ppl hoping the show would fail :flip


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

6 more episodes? :mark: :mark: :mark:

This show is great. Haters can fuck off. 

Total Divas > Raw

Bitch, we're going to primetime!

:yes


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Starbuck said:


> Bitch, we're going to primetime!


Ahaha, Good shit son!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I remember Bryan Alvarez's 900,000 viewer prediction. I haven't listened to any wrestling radio this week, so I have no idea his reaction to the continuing rise in ratings and that this show is getting more episodes. 

I think the funny thing is, how someone out in the world would just dismiss pro wrestling off hand, that's how Bryan comes off towards Total Divas and the Reality TV genre. He sounds like quite a snob. Just my take. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I want Sandra the seamstress to have a diva focus Photoshoot


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



World's Best said:


> Grown ass men watching Total Divas? They might be easy on the eyes, but this is just your typical overly dramatic, cringeworthy, reality TV bullshit.


That it may be. But frankly it's easily much better scripted and has much better characters and character development than your average Raw or SD :lmao. Honestly the shit is becoming must see TV. Can easily say I anticipate catching up on this on a weekly basis than I do Raw or even SD.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

People who don't like Total Divas are people who haven't seen Total Divas.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas must have its very own championship belt and should be 3 hours, E should cancel the Whoredashians


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How come we never seem Bryan and Brie having more conversations together, we always see Nikki/Cena get a lot more air time. Could also be that Nikki just complains more and they have more of her segments... bet Brie/Bryan have rather mellow conversations together...lol


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Also why isn't AJ on this show? pretty sure she was already one of the top diva's around the time of this filming... would she be too boring for the show? hah..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



rpaj said:


> How come we never seem Bryan and Brie having more conversations together, we always see Nikki/Cena get a lot more air time. Could also be that Nikki just complains more and they have more of her segments... bet Brie/Bryan have rather mellow conversations together...lol


Drama = ratings. When Brie starts bitching all the time to Bryan, then we should see more of it. 

I just finished watching Episode 3 and it was definitely the best so far. I've been more interested in Trinity / Uso so far more than anything else.

Good news! E! has ordered 6 more episodes!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



rpaj said:


> Also why isn't AJ on this show? pretty sure she was already one of the top diva's around the time of this filming... would she be too boring for the show? hah..


She probably doesn't want to be on the show. Either that or WWE doesn't want her on the show.

Same goes for the other divas (Kaitlyn, Aksana, Alicia Fox, etc). They probably either don't want to be on the show or the WWE doesn't want them on the show.. Plus, all of the chicks on Total Divas are in relationships and/or have interesting lives, hence why they're only on the show.

and I'm sure they just want their private life to be as private as they can be in this business.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> AJ said (according to her official fansite's Twitter account) that she would not want to be on the show at all (unless she was forced) because she doesn't want cameras following her every day on her off days or in her personal life.


Lol beat me to it. & I assume that's the same reason why other divas aren't on the show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What's impressive to me is that Naomi is actually a hell of a lot better looking with little or no make up on. When she gets all that lipstick and blush on she looks like a clown to me. 

Without it she is like a natural nubian goddess


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like the show as much as anyone but better than Raw?Give me a break.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I think they should replace Jojo with Paige in the future.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I only watch Total Divas to see a little bit how it is backstage, and for Eva Marie... Pwetty woman.:yum:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



alrudd said:


> I like the show as much as anyone but better than Raw?Give me a break.


That's cause it is. With the added third hour RAW has become unbearable to watch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas shits on Raw.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It shits on RAW, SD, and Impact (don't watch NXT or Main Event so I don't know how those are doing). The only good thing going on in either company right now as far as angles go is Bryan vs Cena (no surprise that they're also two of the stars of Total Divas) and Lesnar/Heyman vs Punk. So out 7 hours of wrestling, there's two good angles. Meanwhile Total Divas has Brie/Bryan/Cena/Nikki with all their shit, JoJo and Eva dealing with being rookies in the world of pro wrestling and the effects it has on their relationships and other aspects of their lives, and Funkadactyls dealing with their own issues including their relationships, yeast infections and wardrobe malfunctions. All that happens in 1 hour.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Minute for minute TD is much more entertaining than Raw and its not even close.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



alrudd said:


> I like the show as much as anyone but better than Raw?Give me a break.


Not even joking I have found more enjoyment from Total Divas these past three weeks more than I have with Raw or Smackdown barring the Punk/Heyman/BROCK angle. Just cheap, over-the-top laughs and fun is what this show is to me.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i hate to admit it i LOVE the show. This was definitely a good idea.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Some people on here need to get off their high horse.

Total Divas is absolute shit, but that's what makes it so goddamn amazing. Car crashes are more fun to watch then traffic passing by, and that's the case with Total Divas. It's simulated drama (which makes it all the better) with actual characters who talk about and act in awkward situations.

Of course, if you watch this show comparing it to Breaking Bad, then you're stupid because they're not the same at all. Both are great TV shows, but in a manner completely opposite to each other. One is good because of it's acting and drama and strong characters and writing. The other is good because it's so shitty. 

So people can fuck off with their "Grown men watching Total Divas". It's kept me quite entertained, moreso then RAW for sure. I haven't watched a whole RAW episode from start to finish in god knows how long, but I can easily sit through a Total Divas episode wanting more by the end of it because it's so great in a shitty way.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao I just watched all 3 episodes. This shit is weird, but it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Spoiler: Eva Marie














She can't dance or act but damn is she gorgeous. I'd buy her a dozen donuts if she'd marry me lol. 


Total Divas is awesome, what makes it different than every other reality show for me is that i actually care about what these guys do outside the ring. I wanna see DB and his house with no tv or Cena and his closet thats as big if not bigger than my actual room. I can't wait till Tyson makes his debut Sunday :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Kidd going to see more tv time in one episode of this than in all the episodes of raw since he debuted.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nash tweeting



> "Just watched the Totally Diva show for the first time.They played out of order but was a fun watch. When WWE show cases a reality show around Mania how can the TNA show not look weak.I work indy shows every weekend that out draw TNA ...sad"


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Nash tweeting
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


LOL. Nash is the man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:buried.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nash is 100% right.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm so jaded. On one side I think I have a new found slight respect for Cena because of his statements and shit on the show, but on the other hand I know how bullshit reality TV is so I question it.

Ultimately I think I'll stick to hate though.

Bryan seems to be the only genuine guy on the show and Jo-Jo seems to be the only genuine girl. :$


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Total_Divas_Co-Star_Cameron_Sid_Involved_In_Twitter_Beef.html



> Former WWE Superstar "Sycho" Sid Vicious got into it with WWE Total Divas co-star Cameron, noting that he hasn't seen the show, but “doesn’t watch shows involving Divas discussing their poor feminine hygiene.” He then tagged Cameron in one of his tweets, insisting that she won’t go far in the business. He tweeted:
> 
> "Not exactly sure why @WWECameron is in @WWE to begin with but something tells me we won't know who she is in two years anyway. #15Minutes"
> 
> ...


Sid Vicious & Cameron going at it on Twitter


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Total_Divas_Co-Star_Cameron_Sid_Involved_In_Twitter_Beef.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sid Vicious & Cameron going at it on Twitter


Sounds like Sid is auditioning for Total Divas Season 2. I fully expect to see a new Diva, named Sidney Vicious, added to the show's cast next season.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Sid had no reason or placement to say something like that... Unless he was paid to do so...




Which seems likely...


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I think they should replace Jojo with Paige in the future.


paige is so bland, i'd vote for Emma


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron only recognizes Melina/Alicia Fox


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Speaking of twitter shenanigans...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron is such a dimwit, He's right, nobody will remember her in 2 years. I'm amazed she still has a job now. They should've never even given her a job when she told Austin that her favourite match was Melina vs Alicia Fox, but they don't pay the divas to wrestle, so whatever, but then the whole DUI fiasco where she bribes a police officer and lies about who's employing her, I can't even. How a dancer for Brodus Clay can get away with being the headache that she is is unbelievable. Hashtag AgentFucking


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

oh Kevin Nash


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



PoisonMouse said:


> Speaking of twitter shenanigans...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> "@WWECameron Of course you don't know who I am because you don't know the history of our business."


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

^ Aw hell naw!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*










Total Divas on The Soup (aired last night) hanging out with Shaq


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Finally got around to watching the first 3 episodes and i have to admit its totally watchable. Hot women + behind the scenes stuff of something i watch = win.

Also recently found out the Bellas are EAGLES fans so that makes me enjoy them even more. They're gonna be on the NFL network tommorow so i'll be sure to try and catch that.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lol Bryan's career after wrestling a counselor.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> Speaking of twitter shenanigans...


:lmao. So glad Hall has the mental clarity or whatever to give us these awesome interactions.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Trinity & Jimmy > all!!!


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nash & Hall :lmao. Burying TNA hard. 

Also yeah Cameron is an idiot of the highest level. Sid owning her was brilliant


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao Hall and Nash straight up Kliq'in. 

The WWE Universe's most anticipated match for Summerslam is what?

NATALYA VS BRIE BELLA WITH 75% OF THE VOTE. 

Proof that Total Divas > Raw tbh.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tyson literally seems so socially inept, to the point where it's hilarious. I hope this is a scripted aspect and that he isn't like this in real life, for both of their sakes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That clip of Nattie and TJ is epic! Can't wait for this episode.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So is this actually good then? I normally hate this kind of show but if it is good might as well give it a watch.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao Hall and Nash straight up Kliq'in.
> 
> The WWE Universe's most anticipated match for Summerslam is what?
> 
> ...


:lmao @ Brock vs Punk only getting 3%

#totaldivasmatters


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TNA is WOATing at the moment. It's time to create a section for the Total Divas. This is more entertaining and the ratings speak for themselves.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Pycckue said:


>


They've been together 13 years and he wants a courthouse wedding?

He is lucky she didn't apply the Anvilizer right there.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie needs to just hardcore skivvy it up for someone like Tyson at this point. I didn't know she had a ratchet past like the other model non wrestler divas but she needs to bring that out because Tyson is lost/losing interest


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Gambit said:


> So is this actually good then? I normally hate this kind of show but if it is good might as well give it a watch.


Uh, from what I've seen? Hell no. 

I saw the one with Brie/Nickie John and D-Bry. It was fucking horrible, I can't believe people are actually getting into it. Also, someone else mentioned WWE votes? I'm calling B.S. they won it. WWE is trying to push this show down people's thraots, and I guess it's working. 

It's horribly obnoxious, at least with the Bellas. They can't act. It doesn't seem believable. Then again, I was never fond of any reality show. I think the whole concept of a reality show is stupid. 

The only part I did laugh at was when John and Daniel Bryan interacted because it did seem like they were actually semi being realistic. When The Bellas are on screen, you can definitely get that "Oh, yeah. I forgot. Shitty acting fun time.". 

I'm sure the other episodes may be more enjoyable, but as for the D-Bry/Cena one, just find clips with them on it, hopefully without The Bellas. On a side note, the fact this shit beat out TNA is hilarious to me.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is this on again this week?

It will be the same time as summerslam won't it? That will surely affect ratings?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This Sunday is a great chance to see which demographic is actually watching this. 

I'll be watching straight after Summerslam. Can't miss TD (Y)


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Is this on again this week?
> 
> It will be the same time as summerslam won't it? That will surely affect ratings?


It would be hilarious to find out that the only people watching this show are wrestling fans; that even fans of the Kardashian show can't stomach this level of awful TV.

That said, I might skip Summerslam and watch Total Divas instead.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL I can't believe people are actually enjoying this. I'm not saying it's bad because I haven't seen it, but for all the hate it was getting before it premiered it's just odd to see people really enjoying it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Honestly the Raw stuff did it zero justice. Had they improved that then i'd say ratings would be even higher


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'd love to find out how much of this show is actually real, maybe 5%?

I don't give a shit, it's funny to me. Naomi FTW


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas should run at the same time as TNA. Put the final nail in that coffin.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Is this on again this week?
> 
> It will be the same time as summerslam won't it? That will surely affect ratings?


I think the bigger question is how much will Tota Divas affect Summerslam's buys.



God Movement said:


> Total Divas should run at the same time as TNA. Put the final nail in that coffin.


Or at the least show replays on Thursday nights.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Replays on Thursday nights would be a good idea.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

just to clarify is total divas on at exactly the same time as summerslam starts in america and then its the replay at 12am ? if it is then maybe e! will move it an hour before ss starts.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

ORTON WITH AN RKO OUT OF NOWHERE ON POOR SEBASTIAN:











RIP LIL SEBASTIAN


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

guess this means we're gonna see RELATIONSHIP ORTON come the renewed episodes.

:lmao @ that Natalya/Tyson clip. COMIN' OFF LIKE A SOCIO, BRO. 

I love all the bonus clips we get with this show. Seems like every day there's a little more TOTAL DIVAS to inject into my life.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Orton has good taste.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel like Jojo's entire "relationship" with Sebastion was made up for the show. No way a young girl is going to be broken up over that tool bag when she is around dozens of beefcakes all day every day.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

scrilla said:


>


God damn. He's really starting to look a lot like Cowboy Bob.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


> I feel like Jojo's entire "relationship" with Sebastion was made up for the show. No way a young girl is going to be broken up over that tool bag when she is around dozens of beefcakes all day every day.


Yeah plus the kid looked like 14. :lmao


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Randy looks high as balls in that picture. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao Hall and Nash straight up Kliq'in.
> 
> The WWE Universe's most anticipated match for Summerslam is what?
> 
> ...


Well Natalya and Brie are the best divas the WWE has to offer.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas is edgier than RAW.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Why fandango on Total divas*

I mean you call bryan by his real name bryan Danielson why isn't fandango called Curtis hussey


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Pycckue said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

Watching this clip makes you wonder how have they been together so long and why are they getting married. She wants someone romantic yet Kidd has never been that for her for years. Kidd must be doing something good that Natalya has stayed with him that long.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

UR NOT ROMANTIC TJ


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Why fandango on Total divas*

It would break Kayfabe way too much. His character is deep in gimmick unlike Bryan.

WWE have acknowledged Bryan's past. They won't to Fandango, he'll be repackaged eventually once the gimmick wears off.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Watching this clip makes you wonder how have they been together so long and why are they getting married. She wants someone romantic yet Kidd has never been that for her for years. Kidd must be doing something good that Natalya has stayed with him that long.


Or it's completely fake and this isn't their relationship at all


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Why fandango on Total divas*

He needs repackaged NOW.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Why fandango on Total divas*



CM BORK said:


> It would break Kayfabe way too much. His character is deep in gimmick unlike Bryan.
> 
> WWE have acknowledged Bryan's past. They won't to Fandango, he'll be repackaged eventually once the gimmick wears off.


The show breaks kayfabe moreso than anything WWE has ever done before. I doubt that anyone who watches that show believes the guy's name is really Fandango and that he's a real dancer.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fake or not, I'm scared by the fact that I am so much like Tyson Kidd :|

I need to get my shit together.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Watching this clip makes you wonder how have they been together so long and why are they getting married. She wants someone romantic yet Kidd has never been that for her for years. Kidd must be doing something good that Natalya has stayed with him that long.


Must be the D.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Snapdragon said:


> Or it's completely fake and this isn't their relationship at all


They actually got married in life few months back.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> ORTON WITH AN RKO OUT OF NOWHERE ON POOR SEBASTIAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO :lmao :lmao :lmao

DON'T DO IT JOJO

SAVE THAT VAJAYJAY FROM THE WILES OF THE VIPER


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> ORTON WITH AN RKO OUT OF NOWHERE ON POOR SEBASTIAN:


Randall needs to shave.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Pycckue said:


>


I feel like 60% of that is staged because I just don't picture Natalya overreacting like that and threatening to not marry him.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

the show is at least 70% staged or plain fake. Don't take these things seriously.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kaiho said:


> the show is at least 70% staged or plain fake. Don't take these things seriously.


Thank you for cracking the code on literally ALL OF REALITY TELEVISION. :side:


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Did anyone listen to that Eva Marie interview where she said she was really excited for SUPER-SLAM? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Natalya is being selfish. Starving kids in Africa would love to get a noogie from Tyson Kidd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

One thing I don't get, why are they making out that the Bella twins are the top Divas? They're not, that spot undoubtedly belongs to AJ. She actually gets a fucking reaction from the crowd and more often than not her reaction is bigger than what a lot of the guys get.

If they shaft AJ and awkwardly push the Bella's as the faces of the Divas despite being able to hear a pin drop during their entrance, I probably won't like this show as much anymore...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SoupBro said:


> Kidd must be doing something good that Natalya has stayed with him that long.


Chicks dig workrate.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



kaiho said:


> the show is at least 70% staged or plain fake. Don't take these things seriously.


you're in the Total Divas thread not the WWE Raw thread brother.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao at y'all calling TD out as fake as if you're making some startling revelation. Well done for finally grasping the entire premise of reality television I guess??? No shit it's heavily scripted/staged, it's like any other TV show. Sure, they're starring as themselves, but they're all playing characters and all their drama is being amplified for entertainment purposes. You really think they're going to get a hit TV show out of the entire locker room of Divas (bar AJ I guess) sitting in the locker room twiddling their thumbs? :lmao Come on. Duh, the drama's staged and that is the beauty of it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



4everEyebrowRaisin;22627473[B said:


> ]One thing I don't get, why are they making out that the Bella twins are the top Divas?[/B] They're not, that spot undoubtedly belongs to AJ. She actually gets a fucking reaction from the crowd and more often than not her reaction is bigger than what a lot of the guys get.
> 
> If they shaft AJ and awkwardly push the Bella's as the faces of the Divas despite being able to hear a pin drop during their entrance, I probably won't like this show as much anymore...


You mean on the show? Well, they have to make them look like a big deal, they're the main stars of the show. Whatever it takes to boost ratings.

Brie and Nikki are proven draws brah.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Did anyone listen to that Eva Marie interview where she said she was really excited for SUPER-SLAM? :lmao


*Cameron wouldn't even say something that something stupid. I know a lot of these girls have no clue about the company or the industry, but they don't have to make it so damn obvious.*


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I will just leave this here 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_NBlmYxNw4


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Did anyone listen to that Eva Marie interview where she said she was really excited for SUPER-SLAM? :lmao


Link?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Did anyone listen to that Eva Marie interview where she said she was really excited for SUPER-SLAM? :lmao


Ughhhhh. This stuff is so annoying. You're (I assume) getting paid great money to travel and be on TV, and you can't take the time to learn something basic like the names of shows?

If I had a major company, I'd fire morons like this.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Did anyone listen to that Eva Marie interview where she said she was really excited for SUPER-SLAM? :lmao


If she really said this...its stuff like this that pisses me off! Especially when myself and my friends bust their asses in the indies and have a love for the buisness!! Sorry minor rant! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The fakery and bull shit in Total Divas is laughable, I just watch it for the occasional Daniel Bryan moment where he's on my TV for 10 seconds.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol, I wonder how WWE reacts to this....Summerslam goes up against Total Divas lol. WWE advertising Total Divas,but seems like they forgot it airs at same time as Summerslam today


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



dxbender said:


> lol, I wonder how WWE reacts to this....Summerslam goes up against Total Divas lol. WWE advertising Total Divas,but seems like they forgot it airs at same time as Summerslam today


different audiences


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Plus is total divas even fully run by the WWE?


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

total sl*ts


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


>


that was fantastic


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Aw. It's nice to see Nikki being kind. I feel like E! has given her the bitch edit, because every reality show by formula has one.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> Plus is total divas even fully run by the WWE?


No, it's not. Bunim/Murray are the production company behind that. They also do Keeping Up With The Kardashians and The Real World, among other reality shows.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


>


:lmao I wanna be BFFs with Nikki so bad. Actually I made that decision when she launched her rap career, but Total Divas has made it official. 

Nattie reminds me of that _one_ girl in every friendship group that's pretty much just there to be the designated driver/buy the booze and is just ridiculously out of place. That interview where she says _'church'_ with Naomi and Cameron gives me the worst secondhand embarrassment. :lmao Rooting for her forever tho.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> No, it's not. Bunim/Murray are the production company behind that. They also do Keeping Up With The Kardashians and The Real World, among other reality shows.


Thought so. Even more reason as to why it doesn't matter if they are going up with SummerSlam.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki seems really sweet in that clip with Nattie, hopefully they show more of her like that, there was a bit during last week's episode, with her apologising to Brie and admitting that she wasn't really being fair to Bryan.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*






DAT DRAMA. ALICIA FOX VS MELINA :austin3


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I loved that clip :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

How can any man stand that shit. She's the worst combination of stupid and annoying.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TheWFEffect said:


> DAT DRAMA. ALICIA FOX VS MELINA :austin3


 I wonder if he knows about that yeast infection :jay


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I wonder if he knows about that yeast infection :jay


Maybe he likes a little cheese on his taco.

They're filming stuff for Total Divas at Summerslam Axxess thing, not sure it's for the additional episodes or if they already have those filmed and are filming for next season.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> *Maybe he likes a little cheese on his taco.*
> 
> They're filming stuff for Total Divas at Summerslam Axxess thing, not sure it's for the additional episodes or if they already have those filmed and are filming for next season.


Oh Christ. Don't... just don't.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie going HAM is gonna rule the world.

Even more reason to hate Tyson Kidd, the overrated hack.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> One thing I don't get, why are they making out that the Bella twins are the top Divas? They're not, that spot undoubtedly belongs to AJ. She actually gets a fucking reaction from the crowd and more often than not her reaction is bigger than what a lot of the guys get.
> 
> If they shaft AJ and awkwardly push the Bella's as the faces of the Divas despite being able to hear a pin drop during their entrance, I probably won't like this show as much anymore...


Because the show was originally supposed to be the Bellas' show on the WWE Network.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Arianne just keeps making good decision after good decision...girl is on a roll.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki's boobs looking great :cena5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie's in bra and panties and TJ's watching wrestling. Even the IWC doesn't understand that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jimmy touching the boobs lol I just died!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Watching the encore now since I watched summerslam live


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL, Uso


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Zeppex said:


> LOL, Uso


Rubbed that titty residue all over his face


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Honestly, who the hell says the Bellas are fat? I'm so sick of hearing people say this about women that aren't skin and bones. In my honest opinion, both the Bellas are too skinny, and anyone who calls them fat is clearly a terrible, shallow person.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie Bella is the key example of when women in their 30s lose lots of weight to look younger, and it does the exact opposite. Between the extreme dieting and the breast implants, I wonder what the root of their body insecurities are.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A wild Sandow appears.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

When is this shit going online? Anyone got a link?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i'm watching this right now (since Summerslam was on earlier), i think it's hilarious that Ariane is desperately looking for her one fake boob


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I reviewed Episode 4 of Total Divas here(Note - This is NSFW):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-total-divas-episode-4-review.html

Overall thoughts: I was entertained by this. It was totally cheesy and fake but totally funny when it wasn't supposed to be. Best episode of the series yet.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi is my spirit animal.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When is this shit going online? Anyone got a link?


Shit is usually up pretty fast but it seems Summerslam got DVR'd by everyone instead of Total Divas.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Argothar said:


> Shit is usually up pretty fast but it seems Summerslam got DVR'd by everyone instead of Total Divas.


Yeah been searching around for it but doesn't seem to be any links up as of yet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Good Guy John Cena doesn't approve of titty stealing.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this show is even faker tan wrestling. awful


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tyson Kidd, what a nerd. :cole3

If my girlfriend walked in with that on, I'd be like "yo cameramen, i feel u, u need to record dis show and i get chu, bu damn mah gurls look fineeeee, lemme holla back at cha afta i get me sum of dat bootaaay."

Instead. We get this stellar performance of:

"Is there something wrong?"
"...ha, nothings wrong..."






Also, brilliant editing, showing Tyson without the cat, then a split second later, the cat's back, then a split second after, the cat's nowhere to be seen. MY SUSPENSION OF DISBELIEF, BROKEN.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

im starting to really like this show


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL, so the 4th episode was aired during the SummerSlam or what? Anyway, this show sucks as bad as i thought after the 1st episode.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

The stupid shit in episode four starts right of the bat.

When your shopping with your friends, how the fuck does the details and struggles of your sex life come into discussion???


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ChristianMB1 said:


> The stupid shit in episode four starts right of the bat.
> 
> When your shopping with your friends, how the fuck does the details and struggles of your sex life come into discussion???


It's like you've never seen an episode of Sex and the City (or Girls, Girlfriends, Living Single -- shall I go on?) Lady friends talk about EVERYTHING. The shopping is just a pretext for the convo. Also, it might have been staged a bit.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ChristianMB1 said:


> The stupid shit in episode four starts right of the bat.
> 
> When your shopping with your friends, how the fuck does the details and struggles of your sex life come into discussion???


You really don't know women do you? This is scripted but women do this, a lot.

Ariane is straight up retarded.

Brie turned into a bitch this episode.

Can't wait for ep5.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> It's like you've never seen an episode of Sex and the City (or Girls, Girlfriends, Living Single -- shall I go on?) Lady friends talk about EVERYTHING. The shopping is just a pretext for the convo. Also, it might have been staged a bit.


I don't watch reality shows or any shows like this at all, so I guess I'm not used to it.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just watched episode 4, still sad to say I'm a big fan of the show. I really felt for Nikki this episode (always thought she was the bitch) but no woman should ever be called fat, its even more ridiculous when she is as hot as she is and gets called it. Brie is waaaay to skinny she should be putting on some pounds not losing. Good to see Tyson Kidd man up and show Natty some love, hes a lucky man and hopefully she gets the wedding she deserves. Bring on episode 5.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just read the preview for next week's episode...



> Trinity & Ariane's conflict escalates; the Bellas & JoJo reunite with their estranged fathers; Jaret, confesses feelings for Nattie.


Who the hell is Jaret?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

missed ep 4 need to catch a replay online or just dl the episode
sounds like it was funny


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

For the guys who were asking about a link to view the replay, here it is:

http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-total-divas-season-1-episode-4/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bloodbath said:


> Just read the preview for next week's episode...
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Jaret?


I'm curious as to who this Jaret turns out to be.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Judging by that review, Total Divas > Summerslam. I'll have to check out the new episode asap.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki looks hot in that shoot. I'd prefer to have a women with curves anyway. Dat ass.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Nikki looks hot in that shoot. I'd prefer to have a women with curves anyway. Dat ass.


But Brie's face is just so much prettier...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*









Cena's one lucky SOB.

:cena2


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Bryan D. said:


> Cena's one lucky SOB.
> 
> :cena2


:homer


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jeff Jarrett? :vince3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

vintage Vincent appearance this week.

all the Tyson Kidd stuff though...


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13bnrp_wwe-total-divas-episode-4_animals?search_algo=2
episode 4 for anybody that was watching summerslam when this was aired like me


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> Social Media Activity for Week 4 of "Total Divas" was down 44 percent compared to last week's episode on E!.
> 
> Up against WWE's own Summerslam PPV, Total Divas scored a series-low 37,915 in social activity, according to Trendrr.TV, compared to 67,920 last week.
> 
> ...


via PWTorch


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"Do I have to dress like Daniel Bryan to get your attention?"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Western Illinois said:


> "Do I have to dress like Daniel Bryan to get your attention?"


You know there's got to be fic about that. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm starting to get utterly annoyed by Nattie's voice.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This episode made me a fan of Nikki. She was just brilliant in this and hiding the boob was :lmao. Arienne seems like the most annoying person in the world to know in real life but for TV I think she's great to watch. Also, Tyson Kidd is a fucking drone. Dear God he's boring. Him watching TV is boring, his cat is boring, his marriage proposal is boring and his attempts at romance are boring. Yeah, Tyson Kidd is BORING. 

I genuinely look forward to this every week. It's awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'm re-watching the show right now. Had it on last night but wasn't paying enough attention because of Summerslam. 

Kidd, I can't believe you didn't bang Nattie when she came out in her undies :allen1


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Best episode ever, wish my gf let me see another's tits


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Starbuck said:


> his cat is boring


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I take it back. His cat has WAY more personality than he does. Look at that hateful glare.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Looks like Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron/Arianne is so damn hot but the most annoying chick in the planet.

I prefer Nikki's body, she's got a damn near perfect body IMO. Brie is too damn skinny.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Another good episode. Camerson stole the show. Brie came off as a huge bitch when she was giving Nikki shit about her weight, nothing wrong with her weight. lol @ when they stole the fake boob. I was not the least bit surprised when Tyson picked watching wrestling over Natty. Needed more Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Vincent sweating and creeping out his own gf. LOL 

Arienne does seem like this crazy attention whore.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tyson Kidd's cat looks straight up possessed. I could not have that face in my home.

Nikki and Arianne were great in this episode. Arianne was especially fucking hilarious, even though she's a complete idiot. Although her reasoning for not getting the boob job at the end was stellar, even if completely out of character. 

I think Tyson might be a downie.

I felt bad for Nikki, girl ain't fat at all she's fine as fuck. Brie meanwhile is trying to lose 3 pounds when she already starting to look like a skeleton. Bitch needs to gain 10 pounds at least IMO.

Bryan needs to tell that girl.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


The only pussy in the Kidd household that Tyson's interested in.

Edit: Fuck it, i'm sigging that pic.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Persian cats are the funniest things ever and I'd be more interested in them too.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SJFC said:


> The only pussy in the Kidd household that Tyson's interested in.


Just pure gold, 10/10.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Not the best episode but still pretty good. Loved the fact that Tyson would rather watch Daniel Bryan wrestling. I also liked Cena disapproving at practical jokes, unless aimed at Alex Riley. But the last couple of episodes Cena is coming off as too nice like it's Raw or something.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Trifektah said:


> Cameron/Arianne is so damn hot but the most annoying chick in the planet.
> 
> I prefer Nikki's body, she's got a damn near perfect body IMO. Brie is too damn skinny.


Quit hating. Cameron is the bomb.com :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

By Dave Scherer on 2013-08-20 11:53:25
The 8/19 edition of Total Divas dropped to 1,349,000 viewers. It is a first time that the show has dropped from the previous week and is the second lowest watched episode in the Sunday time slot. With that said, it's still a great number and it did go up against SummerSlam.

via pwinsider


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

E04: 0.7 A18-49 rating, 1.349 million viewers


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



JY57 said:


> By Dave Scherer on 2013-08-20 11:53:25
> The 8/19 edition of Total Divas dropped to 1,349,000 viewers. It is a first time that the show has dropped from the previous week and is the second lowest watched episode in the Sunday time slot. With that said, it's still a great number and it did go up against SummerSlam.
> 
> via pwinsider


thats a lot more viewers than i thought beens as it was going up against summerslam,im guessing it will go back up again next week.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Mr Joe Perfect said:


> Not the best episode but still pretty good. Loved the fact that Tyson would rather watch Daniel Bryan wrestling. I also liked Cena disapproving at practical jokes, unless aimed at Alex Riley. But the last couple of episodes Cena is coming off as too nice like it's Raw or something.


Cena still has to come off as mr.nice guy in a ''reality'' show :avit:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> For some reason I feel like Nikki Bella's done something to her face.. Because before she got the breast implants and/or before Total Divas premiered, she looked 100% exactly like Brie Bella, and ever since she got the breast implants (either since then or since Total Divas premiered), I've noticed that there's something about her face that's different from her sisters. And it can't be just because of the makeup.


I still am questioning it..

It's weird, 'cause I look at Brie an then Nikki.. something's off.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

In what world is Nikki fat? Standards of Beauty I tell ya.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> I still am questioning it..
> 
> It's weird, 'cause I look at Brie an then Nikki.. something's off.


It really does seem to be the disparity in their weight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I enjoyed this weeks episode. If there's one thing I can request it's more Eva Marie time, she's barely had any TV time on the past two episodes.



Eulonzo said:


> I still am questioning it..
> 
> It's weird, 'cause I look at Brie an then Nikki.. something's off.


Except Nikki never looked 100% like Brie. Anyone who looked at photos of them closely can tell the difference. Nikki always had a wider jaw and bigger chin than Brie, and Nikki has always looked thicker than Brie as well. 

I've always preferred Brie because she's got a much prettier face.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki isn't fat at all, Brie is just a skele. Chick needs to gain 10-15 pounds for real.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Asenath said:


> It really does seem to be the disparity in their weight.


Exactly.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*They're both too skinny IMO. Nikki has more curves, but both would benefit from putting on 15 more pounds.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Eulonzo said:


> I still am questioning it..
> 
> It's weird, 'cause I look at Brie an then Nikki.. something's off.


Nikki's always had stronger features. Their weight changes have just made their differences more obvious.



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *They're both too skinny IMO. Nikki has more curves, but both would benefit from putting on 15 more pounds.*


Yeah and that will only end with

a) Management telling them they're too fat for TV

b) Some sort of "she's fat!" angle.

This is the same company that told Maria to lose weight. Brie has probably only just reached their weird standards.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



cindel25 said:


> In what world is Nikki fat? Standards of Beauty I tell ya.


I hear ya, much prefer her body compared to her twig sister.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Nostalgia said:


> I enjoyed this weeks episode. If there's one thing I can request it's more Eva Marie time, she's barely had any TV time on the past two episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this. Nikki always had a different jawline/chin


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't know what I enjoyed more, Summerslam or Total Divas. Both good.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I like the show still, but some of these scripted events are just so obvious that it makes me want to smack my head against a wall.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



rpaj said:


> I like the show still, but some of these scripted events are just so obvious that it makes me want to smack my head against a wall.


yeah like cameron being adamant that she wants a boob job the whole way through the episode then all of a sudden changes her mind because of the kids and being a role model, like she didnt know that before.:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I wonder who's writing this show (someone on the WWE writing staff or a third party?) because they really need to work on making it seem less scripted than it clearly is. Then again, that's part of what makes the show the bomb dot com.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't even care that most of it is fake, same way I don't care if WWE is fake (I hope not, IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki being fat lololololololololol

Fucking Tyson kid :lmao. I understand after 13 years he's seen that body pretty much inside out and well probably seen it at its best but even so the amount of guys that would wreck that and he's just not interested. Damn son

Also Jimmy and Naomi are the best thing about this show. Naomi letting jimmy touch another girls boobs while right next to her? It's a good thing he wants to marry her fine ass.

As for ariane yeah I couldn't handle her ass in a relationship. Seems like an absolute handful to deal with.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> Nikki being fat lololololololololol
> 
> Fucking Tyson kid :lmao. I understand after 13 years he's seen that body pretty much inside out and well probably seen it at its best but even so the amount of guys that would wreck that and he's just not interested. Damn son
> 
> ...


My favorite part of the show was when Nattie and TJ went out for a meal and she was talking about having a traditional marriage with family and such, and then the next time we see them Tyson takes her to a courthouse acting like it's some sort of special surprise. Certainly a







for me.

Ariane's boyfriend Vincent was hilarious. If he's breaking out in a sweat from seeing her fully clothed while just seeing what her boobs may look like if she got fake ones, what is he like when he sees her without anything?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL. It's a reality show. What do some of you expect? Pretty much all reality shows are scripted.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Notorious said:


> LOL. It's a reality show. What do some of you expect? Pretty much all reality shows are scripted.


Pretty much the only non scripted reality show is COPS. Even stuff like Hells Kitchen Ramsay's has admitted to being not 100% cause he's said that he plays up the cussing and anger for the tv.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Imagine being the person who called Nikki fat on Instagram. It shows being a troll pays off, you can set a story in motion on a reality show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Notorious said:


> LOL. It's a reality show. What do some of you expect? Pretty much all reality shows are scripted.


Der. But part of me just wants them to step up the writing. Then again, it probably wouldn't be the hot mess that we all love if they did.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

There is scripted and then there is obvious what the fuck were you thinking scripted. I enjoyed the first two episodes, what they were doing felt more natural, and went with the flow of the show.... but these stories on this last episode felt forced to me, and this is really what I don't like about reality TV. If it continues down this trend, I will probably stop watching it, which is a shame because I really liked it after the first two episodes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Something I noticed in the last episode, Ariane is really pretty. Sure, she's an ass, but still. 

Tyson Kidd is the man. Love that guy, but the stuff with Natalya is weird. She comes home, which he doesn't see her much, and he doesn't look at her really. Maybe he's been knocking boots with another woman while she's gone? Or maybe he's boning Jim Neidhart. Then the noogy was awesome. Watch for the swerve when she marries Khali, because he's more romantic.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> This past Sunday night's episode of Total Divas saw 1.349 million viewers, down from the previous episode's 1.671 million viewers.
> 
> The show aired during the final hour of SummerSlam, so viewership was expected to be down, but even with the pay-per-view airing at the same time, the episode pulled in more viewers than the show's debut episode did, which is a promising sign for the company.


So even with Summerslam they were able to get a good number.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi, Jimmy and Cameron in the boob job center was one of the funniest things I've seen in the last month! :lmao
Jimmy Uso looking away from the tits, Cameron shakin' her implants out. :lmao Loved it!

Vince is really disgusting. ep Hate him.

"_!!!! WAS THIS OUT THE WHOLE TIME???!_" :lmao :lmao :lmao

How can you care about your fucking unimportant implants when Ambrose is in the ring. _Daaaaaaaaaaamn_


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Alvarez says that John Cena's rehab is going be big focus on this show


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Could someone link me to the episode online? Or when does it replay? Thanks guys


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Did anyone catch Alvarez and Meltzer mentioning that Randy Orton is going to play a role on the new episodes that were shot of Total Divas? They only briefly touched on it, but from what the sound of it, he'll definitely be a heel on the program.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



december_blue said:


> Did anyone catch Alvarez and Meltzer mentioning that Randy Orton is going to play a role on the new episodes that were shot of Total Divas? They only briefly touched on it, but from what the sound of it, he'll definitely be a heel on the program.


Supposedly he's dating JoJo, so that's probably why he'll be involved.




Punked Up said:


> Could someone link me to the episode online? Or when does it replay? Thanks guys


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just watched fourth episode. Damn, I haven't seen it before, but I know why people watch it. Needs more AJ, though.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

*What the hell is wrong with that guy Vince? Who the hell smells their sweat after they wipe it on a pillow?*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Even though most of the show is clearly scripted, the stuff with Nikki and Brie was probably a genuine insight into how things actually work at WWE.

I actually feel really bad for the girls. Watching Brie tell Nikki to basically starve herself was kind of disturbing. Having to constantly watch what you eat and drink just for a photoshoot, not to mention the editing that'll be done to the photos afterwards to make them look even skinnier. It must be extremely difficult.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

All I want to know - Will they add Darren Young as the gay friend in the next season....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CamillePunk said:


> Nikki isn't fat at all, Brie is just a skele. Chick needs to gain 10-15 pounds for real.


Agree. Brie boobs now look even smaller next to Nikki's due to her huge weight loss. She looks flat chested.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> -- John Cena got his elbow/triceps surgery. His recovery will be one of the storylines for the six new episodes of Total Divas that were recently signed. I don't know this, but it was pointed out that Naomi was wearing her wedding ring during her match on Raw Monday night, so I wouldn't be surprised in the least if another storyline involves her "losing her ring" in the middle of a match.


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-ailment-conor-mcgregor-knee-update-tons-more


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I lol'd so hard at natalya's comment about needing to dress up as Daniel Bryan. Really sick of Brie's obsession with being a skeleton when clearly nikki has the better body (don't even need to count the fake boobs)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jon looking away from the boobs :lmao


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"what you girls doing? watching some wrestling?" LOL at Cena for that one, and that TV would be switched off straight away if I was Tyson Kidd and Nattie walked into the room looking that fine


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Supposedly he's dating JoJo, so that's probably why he'll be involved.


RKO to Sebastian! (through a table) :mark:



silverspirit2001 said:


> All I want to know - Will they add Darren Young as the gay friend in the next season....


This is actually a good idea for Cena's next storyline 


GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> I lol'd so hard at natalya's comment about needing to dress up as Daniel Bryan.


That was hilarious. I could so see Tyson paying more attention to her if she did.
"Wow baby you look great! Now, put me in the NO lock! That's it..."


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Do we really need to reinforce the stereotype of straight girls toting gay besties around like little dogs in purses?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Even though most of the show is clearly scripted, the stuff with Nikki and Brie was probably a genuine insight into how things actually work at WWE.
> 
> I actually feel really bad for the girls. Watching Brie tell Nikki to basically starve herself was kind of disturbing. Having to constantly watch what you eat and drink just for a photoshoot, not to mention the editing that'll be done to the photos afterwards to make them look even skinnier. It must be extremely difficult.


I agree, Brie's comments were pretty shallow. But she's spot on, her comments were shallow, but modelling is a shallow business. If you're going to get paid just for looking good you better look pretty damn fucking good. Not that Nikki's getting fat, I think she's fine - but she could be on her way there thinking "it's just a cupcake" or "it's just some wine".


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I keep telling myself I won't watch the next episode because the show is fucking stupid and I just watched episode 4.

I mean, the episode itself was filled with the dumbest of situations. LIKE OMG I'M NOT FAT LIKE OMG I WANT BIGGER BOOBS LIKE OMG HE'S PATHETIC BECAUSE HE'S NOT BEING ROMANTIC. What the fuck am I watching? Something is wrong with me, for the first time in my life I think something is terribly wrong with me and I feel all kinds of wrong.

Help me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


>


:lmao 

Bella Twins have now ruined all further Cena and Bryan matches for me. Just the fact that I know they sit there and watch them like this is making me uncomfortable...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So Nikki and Brie get wet watching their guys in the ring? Summerslam must have been a great night for both guys


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Till this day I'm still perplexed about women's infatuation with male butts.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



CGS said:


> So Nikki and Brie get wet watching their guys in the ring? Summerslam must have been a great night for both guys


Until Orton cashed-in :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Fuck Eva Marie, Nikki is definitely my new lifespiration. Homegirl is living out her wildest, thirstiest fangirl fantasies and I can't even be mad at her. Oh Nikki :lol



God Movement said:


> Till this day I'm still perplexed about women's infatuation with male butts.


Male, female, everyone in the world appreciates a good butt. And to quote a certain highly popular Funkadactyl, Cena has a freakin' ba-DONK.



Cleavage said:


> Until Orton cashed-in :lmao


Yeah that was pretty much enough to dry up even the dampest of fangirls.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


> Male, female, everyone in the world appreciates a good butt. And to quote a certain highly popular Funkadactyl, Cena has a freakin' ba-DONK.


Well... for males it's understandable, that one is pretty self explanatory. It increases the sexual experience for a male hitting against a nice ass, sexually from what I can see it doesn't do much for a woman or am I missing something vital here? The male attraction towards a female butt makes sense to me for the reasons stated above, the female attraction to towards a male butt doesn't.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


>


Same way I watch their matches. I feel like such a Bella twin.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



checkcola said:


>


the fuck :taker


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



God Movement said:


> Well... for males it's understandable, that one is pretty self explanatory. It increases the sexual experience for a male hitting against a nice ass, sexually from what I can see it doesn't do much for a woman or am I missing something vital here? The male attraction towards a female butt makes sense to me for the reasons stated above, the female attraction to towards a male butt doesn't.


lol what? It isn't really that complicated or scientific. Cena's got back and he knows how to use it. That's the trick. Ain't no point in having a plentiful posterior if you don't know how to werk it. Let me just break it down with a simple gif:










Just look at it. _Just look at it_


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TankOfRate said:


> lol what? It isn't really that complicated or scientific. Cena's got back and he knows how to use it. That's the trick. Ain't no point in having a plentiful posterior if you don't know how to werk it. Let me just break it down with a simple gif:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you say so. Told you the reason why as a male we like em, guess a female's reason isn't as clear cut.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol at some dudes being surprised chicks like butts on guys too.

Do you people ever talk to women? Ever?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



God Movement said:


> Well... for males it's understandable, that one is pretty self explanatory. It increases the sexual experience for a male hitting against a nice ass, sexually from what I can see it doesn't do much for a woman or am I missing something vital here? The male attraction towards a female butt makes sense to me for the reasons stated above, the female attraction to towards a male butt doesn't.


They're made to be smacked and bitten and squeezed and scratched with fingernails and . . . stuff. And things. Sometimes things that require implements.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Gandhi said:


> lol at some dudes being surprised chicks like butts on guys too.
> 
> Do you people ever talk to women? Ever?


Thank you. I didn't want to have to say it :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



God Movement said:


> Well... for males it's understandable, that one is pretty self explanatory. It increases the sexual experience for a male hitting against a nice ass, sexually from what I can see it doesn't do much for a woman or am I missing something vital here? The male attraction towards a female butt makes sense to me for the reasons stated above, the female attraction to towards a male butt doesn't.


Wow dude. You think too much. 
Many things in life don't make sense.



checkcola said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Gandhi said:


> lol at some dudes being surprised chicks like butts on guys too.
> 
> Do you people ever talk to women? Ever?


But I'm not surprised? I've seen it enough times that the surprise element isn't there. A woman's input on it was appreciated.

Plus, it's usually the guys who *don't* get girls who seem to be concerned with how another man is eating. That's some food for thought. Please don't worry about me, worry about yourself.



Asenath said:


> They're made to be smacked and bitten and squeezed and scratched with fingernails and . . . stuff. And things. Sometimes things that require implements.


Fair enough.



NeyNey said:


> Wow dude. You think too much.
> Many things in life don't make sense.


Not really. It makes sense to me as a man why I like nice butts on a woman, I simply wanted to know a woman's reasons. Let's not make this into something it is not.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*






Brie and GOAT = New Power Couple of WWE. :yes


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So I caught up to episode 4 two days ago...I like the show...but it makes me sad cause of all the love and stuff...and I'm forever alone.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I prefer Brie because I mean look, she could have gotten whoever she wanted and she picked Bryan Danielson to be her life partner...that says a lot about her, picking probably one of the most caring guys in the world and not the most good looking.....Nikki is clearly more shallow than she is.....and she likes a nice modest lifestyle and doesn't care about money which is epic!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Brie and GOAT = New Power Couple of WWE. :yes


Tha Dazzler got her head over heels :yes


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

did you see how she was looking at him? she almost died when he mentioned that he looks forward to all the charity work...she's so in love with the guy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Brie and GOAT = New Power Couple of WWE. :yes


:lmao I love how afraid they both are to straight up say "Nikki is the shallow twin."


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie really seems like a wonderful person in this tv show. Any girl who dates Bryan is awesome


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao I love how afraid they both are to straight up say "Nikki is the shallow twin."


Yeah, Nikki does come off as an obnoxious bitch on Total Divas.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So I'm starting to watch episode 1 and I'm just wondering, is this show scripted? I tried to google it but I didn't find any proper proof. When Bryan cusses in the first segment, I assumed it wasn't scripted, but now when I see Nikki meeting with those Director dudes from their movie, it's starting to look scripted to me. Is this show pre-written? Are certain segments only pre-written? Is all of it real?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

It's a reality show, so some of it is scripted, some of it is spontaneous reactions to situations producers set up, and some of it is dramatization of things that really happened. How much is which one, we don't know. It's good times, though.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

just checked out the show its actually better than i though Brie and Naomi come across well, Eva Marie is a just a fame whore its funny how they make Nattie's sex life sucks.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I already like Brie a million times more than Nikki, I think she's a lot hotter than her too. I can finally differentiate between the two for the first time. Trinity (whatever her name is in the WWE) is a great wrestler from that first segment that I just saw. The Uso she's with is a little pussy, same as that girl Jojo's boyfriend.


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie seems a lot nicer than Nikki, always liked her more.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dunmer said:


> Brie and GOAT = New Power Couple of WWE. :yes


:yes

Jesus, these two are just too much. Le sigh. :cheer 8*D


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

When did that Tons of Funk match take place (the one they show in Episode 1)? This is the first time I've ever wanted to watch a Funkadactyl match.

Edit: Found it. Can't believe they broke character so heavily, even though it was a Superstars match.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



God Movement said:


> Well... for males it's understandable, that one is pretty self explanatory. It increases the sexual experience for a male hitting against a nice ass, sexually from what I can see it doesn't do much for a woman or am I missing something vital here? The male attraction towards a female butt makes sense to me for the reasons stated above, the female attraction to towards a male butt doesn't.


*Glutes for the sloots, brah. The more muscle, the harder you can thrust, brah. *


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I bet its Bryan that brings out the nice attitude of Brie.....he probably rubbed off on her, because I bet she was kind of like Nikki for awhile.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



markedfordeath said:


> did you see how she was looking at him? she almost died when he mentioned that he looks forward to all the charity work...she's so in love with the guy.


I really noticed this too, I actually re-winded that part just to look at her expressions while he was talking about it, you can tell she's crazy about him the way she's smiling during that whole part.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

she's totally crazy about him..she's has really good taste in guys..no one says anything bad about him...the whole company loves him...he deserves this megastar status.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Has there been any bonus clips from last week besides the Vincent/Cameron/Naomi/One of the Usos dinner and the Bella twins watching their dudes wrestle?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TwistedLogic said:


> I really noticed this too, I actually re-winded that part just to look at her expressions while he was talking about it, you can tell she's crazy about him the way she's smiling during that whole part.


She probably fucked his brains out that night


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

not that I know of.....those are not bonus clips, I thought they were previews for tomorrow's episode...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i wonder if her and Bryan have sex a lot....they probably do, just don't like to advertise it.....Nikki on the show said that her and Cena fuck all the time.....Brie and Bryan are more of a married couple..probably just on certain occasions.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm starting to like Cameron _a little bit_ she's just so extra that it hilarious and anyone who can make me laugh gets a thumbs up from me. She's still an annoying twat, but a FUNNY annoying twat.

Nikki I still hate, but her thirst when it comes to Cena is just too entertaining not to like. So kudos to her as well.

Eva Marie and JoJo from Whoville need to step it up cause I'm not caring about them in the least bit.

Side Note: I'm so jealous of Nattie, her body is everything...I want it. :angry:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i actually forgot this is on tomorrow night


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i think the story with Brie and Bryan is a good story...it shows that even the most average looking of guys can get a hot girl anytime......and it also shows that there are hot girls that aren't stuck up and actually go for personality more than anything else...a story of hope.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



markedfordeath said:


> i wonder if her and Bryan have sex a lot....they probably do, just don't like to advertise it.....Nikki on the show said that her and Cena fuck all the time.....Brie and Bryan are more of a married couple..probably just on certain occasions.


I remember an interview with Bryan were he was half-way complaining about Total Divas filming interfering with his alone time with Brie. I took it to mean his sex life took a bit of a hit because of the show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



markedfordeath said:


> i wonder if her and Bryan have sex a lot....they probably do, just don't like to advertise it.....Nikki on the show said that her and Cena fuck all the time.....Brie and Bryan are more of a married couple..probably just on certain occasions.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

you have a point...so then when Nikki said that her and John do it....I guess she is lying or that part is scripted..because you make a good point....wouldnt' the camera be interfering with them as well> either way, their sex lives are probably both fine seeing as how they're still with both men and they aren't complaining and look pretty happy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



markedfordeath said:


> i think the story with Brie and Bryan is a good story...it shows that even the most average looking of guys can get a hot girl anytime......and it also shows that there are hot girls that aren't stuck up and actually go for personality more than anything else...a story of hope.


Yeah but my boy D.Bry isn't just an average looking guy. He's the best damn Wrestler the world has ever seen and a future main event top tier. Which means he's a star and has money. Looks don't matter in this world my friend.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

it does sound like it could be real annoying to have camera's around all day. Imagine trying to kiss or something and hearing the camera man saying "can you do it from this angle?"


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

well i'm sure they don't stick around all night though..its not like EDTV lol but they probably are there until late.....but i'm sure they leave them alone at times, but by then they're probably too darn tired.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



SonoShion said:


> Yeah but my boy D.Bry isn't just an average looking guy. He's the best damn Wrestler the world has ever seen and a future main event top tier. Which means he's a star and has money. Looks don't matter in this world my friend.


Didn't they get together when Bryan was barely getting any TV time, though? If she was looking for someone to latch onto, Bryan wouldn't exactly have been at the top of the list.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

they hooked up during the Dolph Ziggler feud in late 2010....it was when he was US champion and they were in a storyline together where they'd follow him to the ring during his matches.....Nikki said in an interview that they'd be off camera after the backstage skits and they'd be flirting in the corner and talking....so even though Brie says she loves lumberjacks, she fell for him way before that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Dalnath the Second said:


> Didn't they get together when Bryan was barely getting any TV time, though? If she was looking for someone to latch onto, Bryan wouldn't exactly have been at the top of the list.


I think they may have gotten to together around the time they were doing the angle where the Bellas thought he was a virgin and wanted to take his V card.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hey Tyson Kidd! Man up you sissy or let me take care of that fine piece of ass since you clearly don't know how to. i'll make her feel good and tingly inside.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Anybody baffled*

Seriously how does that little 5 foot 8 Alan clone score one of the hottest divas in Bri Bella. How does that pasty white nerd pull it off. No way would she have given him time of day if he was ring crew. My wife looks at Daniel Byan and says his fiancé is waaaaaay out of his league. Bri with say Orton, Punk, Lessner or ADR to name a few would be believable. I guess nerds are the new Brad Pitts.

I mean good for him......but still


----------



## Kingdom (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

Post a pic of yourself George Clooney


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

Brie has stated before that she likes the way he looks, in the google hangout her and Nikki did, she referred to him as "her sexy lumberjack" or something, and she has also said she likes his personality. They both enjoy simpler lifestyles and are big on nature, so have a lot in common as well. They've been together about two years, so obviously it's working for them. Also, from what they show on total divas, he's a really sweet and supportive boyfriend, so that probably counts in his favour too.

Mystery solved.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Anybody baffled*










Wow, seriously? Not everyone is shallow. Ever thought that she is attracted to his talent, his personality? There are things besides looks that make people attracted to each other. Jeez! Beauty is the eye of the beholder and blah blah blah blah


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

OP, you do realize he's average height for most guys right? Or do you actually think only men over 6 feet and full of roids get chicks? You probably do.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

Little nerd ? I'm sure he could whip your ass when he wants and that he is muuuuuuuuuuuch more muscual that you too


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

OP is just jealous he can't get a girl.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

Looks aren't everything, tits'n'ass aren't the only thing that needs to be big, and vice versa.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

I dunno. I heard on Jerry Springer that Brie was a man, anyway... 8*D


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anybody baffled*

....

I'm sure their are plenty of chicks who want a Manly man...what is more manlier than a beard.?

OP hating :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Anybody baffled*



andromeda_1979 said:


> Seriously how does that little 5 foot 8 Alan clone score one of the hottest divas in Bri Bella. How does that pasty white nerd pull it off. No way would she have given him time of day if he was ring crew. My wife looks at Daniel Byan and says his fiancé is waaaaaay out of his league. Bri with say Orton, Punk, Lessner or ADR to name a few would be believable. I guess nerds are the new Brad Pitts.
> 
> I mean good for him......but still


If you look into more about Bryan and Brie's interests outside of appearance you would see they are compatible. Plus, just because people do not believe Bryan matches Brie when it comes to "sex appeal" and she would match better with a model type is very superficial. 










Bryan & Brie look like a happy couple and that's all that matters.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Anybody baffled*



andromeda_1979 said:


> Seriously how does that little 5 foot 8 Alan clone score one of the hottest divas in Bri Bella. How does that pasty white nerd pull it off. No way would she have given him time of day if he was ring crew. My wife looks at Daniel Byan and says his fiancé is waaaaaay out of his league. Bri with say Orton, Punk, Lessner or ADR to name a few would be believable. I guess nerds are the new Brad Pitts.
> 
> I mean good for him......but still


Bryan Danielson could get it it at any point in his indie career, his NXT run, his WWE ascenscion. He's hot, in the way boy gymnasts are hot - little packages of muscle and stamina. Also, he seems like a genuinely kind person. And he's got personality plus -- and that goes a long way.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

People do need to be attracted to someone to have a relationship but I don't get why you think he is ugly or not good enough? He's not grotesque by any means and he's physically fit. Also, as previously mentioned by others, they have common interests. They both like the healthy living lifestyle which is a great common interest.

And she probably wouldn't have given him a second look if he was ring crew or whatever but that would simply be because they may not have met in that case. Working together though... as they actually do, is a great way to meet people.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I get that not everyone likes Bryan as a wrestler, I understand that.
But really? Taking shots at his relationship? Personal insults about his appearance? Not fucking cool.

The real question is how does he eat? Food must cling to that majestic chin pelt like moss to a tree.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Anybody baffled*



andromeda_1979 said:


> Seriously how does that little 5 foot 8 Alan clone score one of the hottest divas in Bri Bella. How does that pasty white nerd pull it off. No way would she have given him time of day if he was ring crew. My wife looks at Daniel Byan and says his fiancé is waaaaaay out of his league. Bri with say Orton, Punk, Lessner or ADR to name a few would be believable. I guess nerds are the new Brad Pitts.
> 
> I mean good for him......but still


Lesnar? Dude has a much weirder look than Bryan.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Wait wut Orton dating Jojo? Isnt she like 19 or something? Peddobear incoming.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck the Bellas we want real backstage diva politics and bitching get Melina, Mcool and James back in the WWE for some real bitching. We could have Meljna talk about her power play in the bedroom with Morrison.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Not baffled at all. We all know the reason Brie's with GOAT:


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

^ lol D Bryan = D Man


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Anybody baffled*



Clique said:


> If you look into more about Bryan and Brie's interests outside of appearance you would see they are compatible. Plus, just because people do not believe Bryan matches Brie when it comes to "sex appeal" and she would match better with a model type is very superficial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the cutest.

Also let's not forget Daniel isn't a bad looking man at all - just the out of control beard does him no favours.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

and the fact that she doesn't want him to shave..think he grew it for her more than anything...and they made a gimmick out of it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I just love how some men think Brie is outta of his league.

DB has swag and be pullin more bitches than Orton and Cena combine. Yeah I said it.

Cena is corny as fuck while Orton is a washed up pedo. You will deal.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Linkage to somewhere streaming this please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nice that Eva Marie already knows who to try and get to advance her career.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Weird seeing Roman Reigns introduce himself using his real name. Nattie in dat bikini though.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jo jo has such a nice body.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



richyque said:


> jo jo has such a nice body.


Yes she does :datass


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

REIGNS bout to get it in


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Did they really have to show that episode of raw when Nattie lost on her birthday?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ seems like the biggest twat.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ is a mama boy? Lawd, Nattie...couldn't be me,


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ is a dick.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> TJ seems like the biggest twat.


I don't know, from what im reading i think mr tj has a yak on the side.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Like those photos are going to be seen anywhere besides some photographer's basement.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

hotel rasslin


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John knows Chinese? LMAO


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena knows Chinese of all things?

Lawdy


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena and Bryan both come off as great people on this.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nattie really can't catch a break, wow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Knows Chinese, spills words of wisdom, Cena on this show is like a man of all seasons.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This Chinese though.

And couldn't they put Jim Neidhart on this show?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tyson and his family make me so sad for Natalya


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ is so bitchmade. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I love how Tyson Kidd of all people is the main villain of the show


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Brie in that skimpy sport bra :yum:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Fuck me, TJ's family are cunts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Good lord, Ariane is so fucking dumb. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane can't wrestle, can't dance, what the fuck is she there for then?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit. This show makes me like Cena and dislike Kidd. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao 10 seconds and I already know Jaret is a creep.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

John Cena noted historian, foreign language professor, psychiatrist and doctor of thuganomics.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dat ass on cameron,:agree::westbrook2:barkley:homer


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Are they fighting at the go kart place? :lmao:lmao

I just, :lmao


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena like Superman in real life too. He probably gets bored as shit when he's by himself in that mansion of his and ends up reading random books on history and feeding himself knowledge. Cena's house = Fortress of Solitude.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Brye said:


> Good lord, Ariane is so fucking dumb. :lmao


And her man is dumb enough to date her :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I thought Ariane said she and Trinity were professional dancers?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Waffelz said:


> Fuck me, TJ's family are cunts.


his sister is fat :lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> And her man is dumb enough to date her :lol


he seems like a nut job himself tho


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TJ's family... what the fuck. They act like Nattie can just say 'fuck my job' and stay with them. Idiots.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Bryan into scat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Great dinner conversation by the way.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

This guy


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

jaret, banged that bro.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret seems like such a weirdo.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret, creepy as fuck


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i can tell Jaret wants to grab Nattie's ass and more


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this guy looks like fucking snitsky or something


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So Nattie's the only one that doesn't see Jaret's a creep then.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

He's well hitting on her.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> this guy looks like fucking snitsky or something


Your sig reminds me of a similar photo of Virgil. At least Curtis had an apparent visitor.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"i wouldn't be the woman i am today without my grandfather"

BIG OL FAKE TITS on my screen


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> So Nattie's the only one that doesn't see Jaret's a creep then.


TJ constantly turns heel on her so it's no wonder.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If they love him so much, Buy him a decent headstone!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ dressing like fucking Liberace


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

She's watching Nancy Grace. I can't.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nancy Grace? Nattie just turned heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Time for Jaret to step in there.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TJ is the mayor of heel city


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol Nattie just lost hella cred watching Nancy Grace


BOOBOOFACEE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Go Kart fight time. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane crossed the threshold into super fucking annoying this episode


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dat fucking ass on Trinity.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Boo boo face. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Eva Marie. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaret looks like a mix of Kane and TJ.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Tyson Kidd comes off as a 14 year old kid that's in his first relationship with a hot girl.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao This all stemmed from losing a go kart race.

JARET READY TO MAKE DAT MOVE.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

TRINITY FROM OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh shit, Jaret laying it on the line.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



KuritaDavion said:


> Time for Jaret to step in there.


You're right on the ball!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DAMN ARIANE HIT HER WITH THE "GIRL..... BYE" RIGHT IN THE FUCKING FACE


HEISMAN


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh shit jaret is the new number one contender for nattie!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



scrilla said:


> this guy looks like fucking snitsky or something


he does, that's good :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Naomi: "Ain't nobody got time for that"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie looks amazing in them jeans.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Hopefully jarret doesn't powerbomb nattie through a table when she brakes his heart.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Ariane crossed the threshold into super fucking annoying this episode


Ariane has been the MVP for like the last three weeks homie. quit with the boo boo face.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Go kart racing is serious business people. Ariane is annoying as hell though. She needs to get slapped up. She probably the type that runs her mouth but when it comes time fight, she'll back out and make some excuse about she needs to get her hair done :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



richyque said:


> You're right on the ball!


Perfect time. Nattie's sick of TJ's family, it's her birthday so you know she's feeling down on herself. One "You deserve to be treated like the queen you are" and Nattie ain't watching Nancy Grace that night.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, TJ's scenes are like a bad Lifetime movie about abusive boyfriends. Always upsetting her with the most sincere shit. "Yeah, we're going to my sisters' ".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

HOW YOU GON CALL ME GHETTO WHEN YOU DOIN ALL DIS SHIT


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret is scheming so hard right now. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Why has no one said CHURCH yet?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this guy is legit the last neanderthal


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao That's my boy Jaret.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Oh Lord listen to him. "This is what you deserve." Kane's identical twin FTW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret moving in oh shit


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

NOOOOOOO, i wanted to see Nattie's reaction to what Jaret said to her


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

DH Smith run in at the steakhouse, TJ whisks her away.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Triple H, Kane, TJ ejaculated into a tube and injected it into a cave woman.... That's Jaret.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret goat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Brye said:


> DH Smith run in at the steakhouse, TJ whisks her away.


:clap :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

quit your fuckin boo boo face nikki


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If I was a diva I'd be terrified of Steph.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



RyanPelley said:


> If Triple H, Kane, TJ ejaculated into a tube and injected it into a cave woman.... That's Jaret.


:lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Her punishment is wrestling Aksana

HAHAHA I'M DONE


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> If I was a diva I'd be terrified of Steph.


I think that's safe to say for any wrestler, male or female, that hasn't been with the company for a long time


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> If I was a diva I'd be terrified of Steph.


it must be that time of the year for Steph again


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I really feel sorry for Nikki there. I know exactly how she feels.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Real shit.

I can't take this dude seriously with that fedora though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

if Nikki thinks she has it bad she needs to see the video of Nattie's dad i posted.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cena should be here right now


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What did the Bella Dad do?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

A good starting point to the healing is losing that fedora


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki Bella's dad knows what he has to do.

Newest member of the Cenation.

:cena3


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

R-Truth haha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"I'd just rather not work tonight." She still has a job after that?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Sensesfail said:


> Cena should be here right now


He would no sell it and smirk the whole time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this shit right here is why the divas segments get cut from Raw breh.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

If they're wrestling AJ why are Eva, Jojo and Nattie in the room


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trinity is acting like a fucking moron.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I actually don't mind Steph coming in and :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Would pay to see Stephanie bitch slap Ariane.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane dropping that fucking insight on WWE politics.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jesus, Steph has eyes that just pierce right through your soul. HHH is a brave man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Would pay to see Stephanie bitch slap Ariane.


:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Love that there's any real chance that Ariane & Trinity would have any say in doing or not doing a match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> Jesus, Steph has eyes that just pierce right through your soul. HHH is a brave man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



H.I.M. said:


> Jesus, Steph has eyes that just pierce right through your soul. HHH is a brave man.


The eyes and the shovel. Match made in heaven.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao "Go Kart situation"

This is so 7th grade.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

i will not accept unprofessionalism as she speaks to the chick who tried to BRIBE a cop.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I fucking hate Ariane.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, Trinity is absolutely stupid for this shit. Bringing up that you can't work a 2 minute match with the other one. Nice maturity and professionalism.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Lmao, they got put with the two most deadly workers in the division. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

An Aksana match is punishment.

WHY IS SANDRA A MAJOR CHARACTER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao "Go Kart situation"
> 
> This is so 7th grade.


I'm surprised Steph just didn't end the meeting after hearing that.

There's Sandra, the greatest character in the show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

My ears...


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Ariane is just a mirror image as my ex's. Seriously, girls like her need to be put in check.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

lol the phobes are gonna have a problem with Nikki's comments.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I wonder if Nattie commented on Rock's lack of cardio during his run.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:ti @ Ariane's smile as Nattie berries Trinity


i need a fucking gif


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki: That butt, I just wanna bite it.

(Awkward)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Total Divas puts into perspective how many times DB and Cena faced the Shield this year. Got damn. 

Alicia is the Kofi of the women's division. They have too much energy for their own damn good sometimes.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



> Total Divas @TotalDivas
> "And that butt, I just want to bite it!" - @nicoleandbri about @JohnCena. *#Nena* #TotalDivas pic.twitter.com/SwQInPB3YP


:lmao :lmao :lmao :cena2


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Nikki likes rimming we all hear.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Her first singles match ever was televised? Good Lord.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I don't remember that Trinity match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

"My Charisma"

Lol Trinity burying her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Dat 5 star Ariane match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

What a spinebuster.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

this moment was far more touching than the Nikki moment. i almost cried for Ariane.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I'd be crying too if I had to wrestle a match against Aksana or Alicia.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I dunno if those "characters" are their real personalities, but Trinity is so damn awesome. Ariane is just an annoying bitch.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Crying seriously? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Snapdragon said:


> "My Charisma"
> 
> Lol Trinity burying her


At least Trinity was feeling bad about it, Ariane was all but cackling at Trinity's match.

Have to know what happened with Jaret.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If this show was only about TJ / Nattie, it'd be 500% times better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

So it took them both sucking it up in singles matches to realize they needed each other. Dat psychology from Steph.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

That ariane match was definitely MOTY. No close contenders


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Do you think Ariane was disappointed she didn't work with her idol Alicia Fox


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Cameron's weave is killing me. STOP.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

She basically said Ariane can't wrestle. :lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

LOL JUSTIN GABRIEL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

GABRIEL PEDO BEAR.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Snapdragon said:


> Do you think Ariane was disappointed she didn't work with her idol Alicia Fox


:lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Next episode :mark:


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it wrong If I'm willing to sign up to WWE just to bang the Divas? It seems like a requirement for every NXT wrestler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret and Fandango need their own reality show


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

great episode this week. Ariane is the future of the divas division.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Eva Marie talking about someone else's love life? I can't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Gabriel getting in, Jaret trying to get in, Bella drunk, Vincent drunk.

How can you not tune in next week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Jaret and Fandango need their own reality show


Don't forget Justin Gabriel.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

all those guys are jobbers. i want 10 episodes of sebastian of love


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I reviewed the show here(pics and gifs coming soon):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-total-divas-episode-5-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was too sappy for my tastes and the ending was pretty weak.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Is it me or do these episodes seem to have a "lesson of the day"? Last week it was Tyson learning that he needs to be more romantic and this week Cameron and Naomi got their shit together. It's so trippy that as soon as my wife saw the two hug she said, "Dear, Princess Celestia.". For those of you who watch My Little Pony, you get the reference  Great episode tonight but I'm trying to figure out why the fuck is Vinnie still on the TV? Seriously, he's not a WWE Superstar. It's like he just has a job by association  I wonder how much WWE is paying him.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jaret teaching all young WWE fans, stay in the "friend zone" until the time is right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

I feel like a terrific episode would have Jarret trying to befriend a drugged-up Jim Neidart to try to get closer to Nattie. Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Seriously is "Girl bye" Cameron's only comeback she can come up with? Thats literally the only thing shes says every time they're in a confrontation with The Bella's.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

:lmao jarret telling nattie she doesnt "have" to wear anything then saying they should meet up sometime.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Flawless Victory said:


> Tyson Kidd comes off as a 14 year old kid that's in his first relationship with a hot girl.


hahaha every scene he's in is like Homer giving Marge the bowling ball. Dude is so clueless with women.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jarret looks like the lovechild of Kane and Chuck Liddel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Jarret actually reminds me alot of Chris Benoit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

the funkadactles fighting over a go kart finish is like fighting over the score in a pick up basketball game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



TEHCOCK said:


> the funkadactles fighting over a go kart finish is like fighting over the score in a pick up basketball game.


You'd be amazed how often I've seen that happen.

Also, Jarret/Kidd at WM for Natalya needs to happen.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Snapdragon said:


> WHY IS SANDRA A MAJOR CHARACTER


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



Brye said:


> You'd be amazed how often I've seen that happen.
> 
> Also, Jarret/Kidd at WM for Natalya needs to happen.


Only if the stipulation is Natalya on a pole. :russo


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Just me or did TJ's sister look like one of those chicks you see wearing a Slipknot shirt in High School.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*

Every time i see Sandra i just think of Wanda Sykes for some reason.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, I remember when I went to Smackdown back in June, the first match of the night (so a dark one... or at least I think it was) was that Naiomi/Aksana match and I was like "WTF, since when does she wrestle one-on-one? Then Cameron comes out later on in the night for a match and I'm dumbfounded. It was also sad because it made for two boring matches. 

Anyway, episode was alright. No :bryan though... meh. 4/10.

Edit: Actually, Bryan did appear in the Shield match video Nikki/Brie were watching, so I'll give this episode a 5/10.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Bellas are dating these for their careers. Love? I don't think so.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Slowhand said:


> The Bellas are dating these for their careers. Love? I don't think so.


Well its obvious Nikki is doing that with john, i mean he's the face of the company and the richest guy there and she loves parading around in his mansion living the rich life. Brie i think really loves Bryan, i mean he's not exactly mr money, he lives a simple life and shes was with him before his big push. But yeah Nikki is totally only with John for his money and fame.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Like Cena's motives in their assignation are totally pure? You just know he's filling her head up with the 'lady of the manor' dreams, and has no intention of entering into the institution of marriage. Shady liaisons go both ways.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Like Cena's motives in their assignation are totally pure? You just know he's filling her head up with the 'lady of the manor' dreams, and has no intention of entering into the institution of marriage. Shady liaisons go both ways.


Been saying this since episode 1 y'all. I don't trust Cena at all, my girl Nikki is gonna get hurt.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Been saying this since episode 1 y'all. I don't trust Cena at all, my girl Nikki is gonna get hurt.


They kind of deserve each other. And they're a treat to watch.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

mehh I found this episode to be boring. needs more bryan perhaps


----------



## Jamazing (May 25, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Like Cena's motives in their assignation are totally pure? You just know he's filling her head up with the 'lady of the manor' dreams, and has no intention of entering into the institution of marriage. Shady liaisons go both ways.


He just recently got divorced.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> They kind of deserve each other. And they're a treat to watch.


I don't see how Nikki deserves this at all.  That's my cousin you're talking about.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't see how Nikki deserves this at all.  That's my cousin you're talking about.


Are y'all kin on scrilla's side of the family?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Next episode looks awesome. The more Vincent the better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Are y'all kin on scrilla's side of the family?


That is insanely racist. :gasol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Jarrett living that savage life. :thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> That is insanely racist. :gasol


I'm just trying to fit in better.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Nikki is like seriously fake...all she wants is the money and if you don't have money all she wants is hard washboard abs and a nice body....she dated Dolph Ziggler before he was big back in the day and he had an amazing body..now she's dating Cena and he's the face of the company and has 20 cars and a big ass house. And by the way she acts, she thinks she's better than everyone...Then there's Brie, super sweet and kind and is always happy when she's around Bryan, and is okay with the fact that he wanted to raise their kids at his childhood home and it was a small house..She is okay living in a small apartment with him, and lives the simple lifestyle with him and she's fine with that....And she has dated him for three years this September, meaning that he hadn't even won a title in the WWE and was just fresh out of Nexus when they got together, so she basically dated him when fans out of the IWC didn't know who he was. That says a lot about her character, picking not the most good looking guy in the world, but the one of the most genuine, no matter his height or whatnot....so compared to her sister, she's an angel. And you can tell Brie loves Bryan due to when they have interviews together...She hangs on his every word and constantly massages his back with her hand and smiles as he talks..a girl in love.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Roman Reigns cameo, excellent. And if not for go-cart gate, we'd have gotten a bit of AJ. 

Vince McMahon even tweeted about John Cena speaking Chinese. "You had a 50/50 chance", great trolling and I'm always up to see more of Cenation Manor. 

The Funkadactyls do not come off as sisters, despite what they say. They are competitors, who get limited screen time trying to scratch and claw for larger role and fame.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eva Marie's thirsty ass is all running up on Roman Reigns in the gym.

(I would, too, girl. Not even gonna lie.)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, but why would she pick him, she's a gold digger....He's just starting out, doesn't have the big bucks yet!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah, but why would she pick him, she's a gold digger....He's just starting out, doesn't have the big bucks yet!!


Are all women in your worldview either gold diggers or deferential doormats?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TJ is straight up retarded for agreeing to show himself this way, what a tool either way.

WWE 13 hoody, wasn't in the game :lol

CENA'S SUCH A GOOD GUY. How can anyone hate him? :cena3


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Nikki and Eva marie are totally stuck up morons..so is Cameron.....more than half the divas are just there for fame and they only date guys with money....there are exceptions in Brie, Naomi and Natalya..that's it! the women they hire are questionable.....and no, not ALL women like you seem to think ,this is a wrestling forum, speaking about the divas smart one!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Just watched it, good episode. Jaret trying to hook in haha can't blame a man for trying. Nikki is growing on me, at first I thought she was a bitch but now I kind of like her. Ariane is shocking, she would be unbearable to be with poor Vincent. The rookies haven't had much air time, guess Eva needs to hook in with a guy to spice her character up a bit, especially now since JoJo is getting in with Gabriel.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ever Wolf said:


> TJ is straight up retarded for agreeing to show himself this way, what a tool either way.


Yeah they've made him look like a fool. I mean instead of doing what your fiance wants on her birthday you tell her you are going to spend the night with your in laws. Bro probably doesn't realize birthday sex goes two ways.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TJ is just being a motherboy guys. Buster is one of the most beloved characters of AD.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh shit, looks like Vincent's gonna get boy byed next week!

Looks like Jaret is being set up to put TJ over, but I have a sneaky suspicion TJ's mom and sister are going to turn heel and manage Jaret behind TJ's back and help Jaret become number one contender for Nattie again.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Nikki gets more endearing as the weeks go by, but Brie is still my favourite twin.

LOL at TJ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I missed it earlier 'cause of the VMAs (twice), then going to sleep.

Just watched it on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F86Nn61Qbsg


*-ROMAN FTW!
-Hi JoJo 
-Tyson, get your shit together!
-The end where Cameron and Naomi made up was beautiful *sobs**


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They're portraying Cena like God in there. 

Also they should stop editing pops in when the divas come out for a match.

I feel so manipulated.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



LightyKD said:


> t's so trippy that as soon as my wife saw the two hug she said, "Dear, Princess Celestia.". *For those of you who watch My Little Pony*, you get the reference


What? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Boyfriend has a serious knee injury that could affect his career doesn't matter WEDDING WEDDING WEDDING :aj


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Total DIvas Tyson Kidd reminds me of heel bo dallas. he's always happy and smiling even though he's always doing shit wrong and doesn't even appear to realise it.

Roman Reigns looking like a star in the beginning was awesome to see.

I love the way Cena is portrayed. He's like the most perfect man to ever exist. Always calm and collected, does everything right, is a multi millionaire who lives in a mansion and even knows chinese.

Next week's episode with VINCENT looks very promising. Hoping Eva Marie and Jojo get more time. They're growing on me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Eva Marie's thirst though










And some words of wisdom and advice for TJ


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyson Kidd is great, Natalya should be more understanding.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Missed most of the new episode. Was :bryan GOATing it up again?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Wonder how Kidd's family feel about Nattie talking shit about them on a TV show?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't wanna watch at first, but this show is the bomb dot com.

I loved the douchebag Cena episode.

"Uh, are you sure you're ok with living in this shithole. I mean, you just saw my mansion right?"


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*TOTAL DIVAS S01E05 - "Feuding Funkadactyls"*

*STORYLINE 1: NAOMI & CAMERON*
Entertainment Value: 7/10
Dishonest Emotional Manipulation: 4/10
Storyline Credibility: 5/10
Effectiveness: 5/10

*STORYLINE 2: NATALYA & TYSON KIDD*
Entertainment Value: 6/10
Dishonest Emotional Manipulation: 7/10
Storyline Credibility: 2/10
Effectiveness: 4/10
*
STORYLINE 3: BELLA TWINS*
Entertainment Value: 3/10
Dishonest Emotional Manipulation: *9/10*
Storyline Credibility: 8/10
Effectiveness: 5/10

Special Appearances: 7/10 (Tyson Kidd, John Cena, Stephanie McMahon, Roman Reigns, Sandra)
Performances - Naomi: 8/10
Cameron: 7/10
Natalya: 5/10
Brie: 4/10
Nikki: 5/10
JoJo: -/10
Eva Marie: -/10

Overall: *6/10*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJ acts like someone who is brainwashed.

Nattie, if you're the type of person that watches Nancy Grace, then maybe you're the problem.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Missed most of the new episode. Was :bryan GOATing it up again?


He didn't show up.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Eva Marie's thirst though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we didn't have thirsty botches no one would get laid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Episode 5 of Total Divas, and we open up with JoJo and Eva Marie at the Gym trying to do some clanging and banging, and all of sudden Roman Reigns is at the same Gym, meeting the inexperienced Divas, and saying hi.You know Roman Reigns gets all the ladies, serve up some Divas for him, on his plate right now! A little bit later we start off the drama with Natayla and Kidd, who are going to near his Kidd's Mother and she wants to be with baby boy.Natayla feels Kidd's Mother is controlling wanting her Son all to herself, and if I'm Kidd I'm telling my Mom look I love you both but, if you two can compromise and get along then both of you won't be in my life.Later in the show Natayla's birthday is here, and she wanted to spend time with her Fiance to be, Hotel, all alone not with Kidd's Family.KIDD DECIDES HE RATHER PLAY WITH HIS MOTHER AT HER HOUSE, THEN NATAYLA..GET THIS MAN A DOCTOR! Implant some hormones into that man seriously, which leads to Natayla going sun tanning.She meets a old friend named Jared, and that lucky bastard gets to spray tan her, and look at her goodies! Later Natayla goes on a date with Jared and he puts it on the table, he has feelings for her, and he doesn't want her to marry Kidd.His chips are all in, he loses those chips but at least she knows theirs other people who love her, and could treat her like the Queen she is.Until Kidd finds out his Mother is not his Wife, he'll always have problems with the both of them.

Now let's get to the Funkettes Naomi and Cameron, who show tension with each other throughout the episode and I love it.The tension gets so high after a go cart race, Cameron was acting like a child like look at me everyone, I won.Naomi called her out on it, telling her it's just a game, which lead to Naomi pushing Cameron.Now you two have problems don't do it in a public place, take it outside or somewhere where, you won't see the highlight WWE Divas act like kids at Go Cart place.Eventually though Cameron and Naomi are going to be broken up, and later we get to see Cameron and Naomi in singles matches, and both did horribly. Cameron was rushing everything, and Naomi was botching moves that she usually does perfectly.Natayla also said she seemed outta shape conditioning wise, which is not a shock.These ladies do a 5-10 fast pace match, getting the same moves in, and now in the singles match, you have to slow down then when it's time to go home, they speed it up.I think Cameron and Naomi need to be training in the ring more they are not ready, just like JoJo and Eva Marie.I must say though, when WWE does split them up, they will probably have Naomi go heel, and make Cameron the face, just based on the size difference.When your alone, it's either sink or swim, Cameron will probably sink, Naomi will swim to greatness.I found it funny after the singles match both ladies made up and I thought, we fucking suck let's stay together..ok..crying lol.


Ok now let's go the Bella Twins, more so Nikki.This topic hits home for me a little, as Nikki is going to be seeing her Father, who she hasn't have the strongest feelings towards in her life.Let's get to something I wanna talk just before, theirs a scene where Nikki is looking at a picture in black and white, and I had to shake my head, where Nikki doesn't even know basic history when it comes to leaders not just in the U.S but overseas.Nikki was learning some new language, forgot if it was German or not but Nikki said I know some Spanish.I had to pump the brakes and say alittle.Aren't you and Brie half Mexican or Cuban, and you don't know Spanish?That's pathetic that people don't embrace who they are instead, of throwing it into the trash can.That's the Parents for not giving her info about culture, shit I was learning basic Spanish words when I was a little hoho lol.Now we get to Nikki finally seeing her Father, spilling her guts on how she feels about the divorce, and how she feels that her Father wasn't there, while her Grandfather was there to be the Father Figure.Now my Father is not my biological Father, but he was I was 7 months old, so theirs a part of me who want to see my Biological Father, which I've talked to him a few times, not in awhile, but I think after seeing that, I might need to.At least see my half Sister for the first time, I mean she's 20 probably, and I'm 25, time go fast.You know I hold a judge on him, for not treating my Mother like a Queen when she was in Connecticut, and even he gave up child support that doesn't make you a man.He could of saw me, I saw him at the age of 11 but I didn't know it was him.It wasn't till I was 18 when my Mother said, this isn't your Biological Father, but I said fuck that man in Connecticut this is my Father! So I tell anyone who has problems with family members, try to mend those fences because you'll regret not fixing them when they pass away.Okay this show rocked, and from the preview we get to see more JoJo get utterly thirsty for some D from Justin Gabriel.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I must be the only one who likes Nikki more than Brie and Ariane more than Trinity.

I like people who are consistent in their personality and don't act one way around other people and another way around me. 

At least you always know what you are getting from those two. Plus, I find them highly entertaining.


Also, the show is supposed to be about the Divas but the men of the show carry every episode.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I must be the only one who likes Nikki more than Brie and Ariane more than Trinity.
> 
> I like people who are consistent in their personality and don't act one way around other people and another way around me.
> 
> ...


I still prefer Brie and Naomi more because their personality matches mine, but dammit Cameron being so over the top and Nikki thirsting over Cena is awesome. Seeing her and Brie splooging over their guys was hilarious and exactly what I would've been doing. In fact I do that every week on the regular with Ambrose.

Side note: Sandra needs more camera time. I like how it's apparently so hard to get a meeting with Steph yet she's been on the show twice now. And Cena knows Chinese?! There's a random ass fact and also.....why?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I must be the only one who likes Nikki more than Brie


Nope.  I started to really like her watching the Show. 

Loved that episode, it was so sweet emotional. 
Naomi/Cameron stuff entertaining as always, I loved the end where both figured out, it's much more fun to stay together. 
Tears, I love tears. :agree:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- The Bellas together make me want to puke.
- Brie comes across as a sweetheart with Bryan.
- Nikki still seems like a cunt with Cena.
- Cena is very enjoyable on this show. 
- Ariane is an annoying bitch, but she was in the right on Episode 4. Trinity acted fucking stupid.
- More TJ / Nattie please.
- Of course my favorite parts involve Bryan, Cena, TJ, and Uso.



Bryan D. said:


> He didn't show up.


Which is causing quite the backlash. People are rioting already:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone else find it ridiculous that Tyson Kidd of all people is the least likable character on a reality show?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

#Mark said:


> Anyone else find it ridiculous that Tyson Kidd of all people is the least likable character on a reality show?


Yeah I know, Kidd vs Eva Marie airhead of the year award nominations for this season lol.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't know that jojo had ass back there. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I watched the first four episodes of total divas and it's better than 50% of whatever's going on RAW at the moment.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Did they seriously take a massive dump on Kayfabe? I was shocked when they showed the Bellas and the Funkdactyles reading off a script for their segment on Raw.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

MrAxew said:


> Did they seriously take a massive dump on Kayfabe? I was shocked when they showed the Bellas and the Funkdactyles reading off a script for their segment on Raw.


Dude, what part of this show don't you understand?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I watched the first four episodes of total divas and it's better than 50% of whatever's going on RAW at the moment.


Not true. Total Divas is only good in that guilty pleasure kind of way


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

TN Punk said:


> I didn't know that jojo had ass back there.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Jojo has got a great ass!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tyson Kidd is such a moron. Guys like that have no business having a girlfriend with regular poon infiltration.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

WM 30 needs to center around Total Divas

John Cena (c) and Nikki (c) vs Bryan and Brie Intergender Tag Match for both the WWE title and Divas title
Jaret vs Kidd with Natayla as the special guest referee
Trinity vs Naomi in a Ghetto Brawl match.
JoJo w/Sebastian vs Eva Marie w/Justin Gabriel

Just imagine the buys with that card.

Good episode.
The scene with the Bellas at their grandpa's grave =








No Bryan but the introduction of Jaret made up for it.
Tyson was hilarious.
That was a pretty vicious fight between Naomi and Trinity

Next week looks like it's gonna be great


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just finished watching episode 5 during the boring parts of RAW. Cameron is the most annoying bitch on the show.






16:22 Cameron: ''remember I'm not a dancer girl'' yeah, and you can't wrestle either, please GTFO you talent-less, annoying bitch.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO @ Big Show. :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NEVERMIND.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Just finished watching episode 5 during the boring parts of RAW. Cameron is the most annoying bitch on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've misspelt Cameron. It's T-Y-S-O-N K-I-D-D.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thebomb.com > thepipebomb.geek


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I wonder whose idea it was to cast Wanda Sykes as Sandra..


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I noticed Natalya, Cameron, Naomi and the Bellas weren't on the stage at the end of Raw...perhaps butt hurt from what was said?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> I noticed Natalya, Cameron, Naomi and the Bellas weren't on the stage at the end of Raw...perhaps butt hurt from what was said?


It's still real to you, innit? This angle -promo, YouTube, Twitter, and all - is to convert Total Divas fans to Raw watchers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They sure make Tyson Kidd look like a ****** in this show


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They sure make Tyson Kidd look like a ****** in this show


i'm sure Nattie would rethink her stance if he just decided to fuck her right in front of the strangers on the production staff.


----------



## NOT_AUG28J5 (Aug 27, 2013)

lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK DOES JOHN CENA HAVE A PICTURE OF JOSEPH STALIN IN HIS HOUSE!?!?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> WHY THE FUCK DOES JOHN CENA HAVE A PICTURE OF JOSEPH STALIN IN HIS HOUSE!?!?


Wasn't it pic of all Allied leaders together? Wasn't just Stalin iirc.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yalta conference brother


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I loved the bit with the picture. Nikki, you dumb bitch :lmao


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

WWII era political portraits in the dining room of a professional wrestler. Classy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You've misspelt Cameron. It's T-Y-S-O-N K-I-D-D.


Nah, Kidd's just boring. His zero personality prevents him from being the most annoying.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i wonder what Natalya will do with her situation with Jaret? because we never got to see what her thoughts were to him laying it all out on the table (i know the wedding will still happen according to next week's preview, but still)


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

E05: 0.7 A18-49 rating, 1.460 million viewers 

tvbythenumbers.com


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyson Kidd is a joke :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TOTAL DIVAS AUDIENCE RISES
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-08-27 12:13:22
> 
> The 8/25 edition of Total Divas did 1,460,000 viewers, which is up from last week's show.


via PWInsider


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

John Cena is a don. There's no getting round that. Guy speaks French, Chinese, has historical pictures scattered around his mansion and is an expert troll. DON FUCKING CENA. 

On the other hand, Tyson Kidd is.....well I don't really know what he is tbh. A jobber? An embarrassment? Stupid? I don't know but I'll be damned if he doesn't make for some good TV. 

DAT STEPHANIE MCMAHON WITH DAT PSYCHOLOGY AND BURNING STARE. Holy shit. I think I'd run in fear if she looked at me the way she has looked at Eva and the Funky's in this show. Head bitch in charge for real. 

Nikki grows on me every week.

NEEDS MORE BRYAN

:bryan


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The ratings are back up, as you'd expect without Summerslam to compete with. Brie and Nikki consistently bringing in dem numbers.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie and Bryan are the only reason to watch it, they seem like the only normal people on that show...the others are only on it to get attention.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Party time on the next episode


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

ha ha these girls are dating low carders...that is crazy...I guess once they've been around long enough they'll pick the higher up guys....Nikki understands thats what you have to do.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Party time on the next episode


"Put a condom on!" I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I am SO looking forward to this episode. Justin Gabriel 'bout to be inducted into the Hall of Thirst :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TJ vs Rod Rage (Jaret from Total Divas)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jaret looks like a Jersey Shore juicer.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> "Put a condom on!" I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I am SO looking forward to this episode. Justin Gabriel 'bout to be inducted into the Hall of Thirst :lol


We all thought Justin Gabriel was going to beat Darren Young to escaping the closet.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Party time on the next episode


LOL. Tyson looked like an awkward 13 year old at a school dance. Wants to grab her ass but he's too shy. So he just smiles and blushes.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its no coincidence that they're portraying Cena and Bryan as very nice guys who are genuine with their girlfriends and are the voices of reason....whereas they're portraying Tyson Kidd very negatively, they don't value Kidd at all and it shows.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

rating is great considering it was going head to head with the VMAs which did like 10 mil viewers.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

They could work this inconsiderate douchebag character into a gimmick for Tyson Kidd


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Party time on the next episode


" Put a condom on." :lmao :lmao :lmao This is why I love Trinity/Naomi.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i feel bad for Jimmy's twin brother, he gets no exposure...so when they cheer for the Usos, its only Jimmy being cheered.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL. Tyson looked like an awkward 13 year old at a school dance. Wants to grab her ass but he's too shy. So he just smiles and blushes.


So many laughs. First you got Ariane rising from the bottom of the screen and then shaking her ass. Second you got Natalya's face when Ariane says that she dated a 41 year old. then Eva Marie's face when jojo goes into her room.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> They could work this inconsiderate douchebag character into a gimmick for Tyson Kidd


International Airstrike is going to get characters! Yay.

Those characters are limp dick and Quagmire! Boo!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i feel bad for Jimmy's twin brother, he gets no exposure...so when they cheer for the Usos, its only Jimmy being cheered.


And the fact that you addressed this while calling him "Jimmy's twin brother" instead of his name makes it much funnier


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This next episode is going to be good!!

Really enjoying this show still.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Put a condom on, haha.

Trinity knows how to pop that ass for real.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GIRL BYE :lmao 

-Eva Marie though. Isn't this chick engaged? Fuck

-Nattie is a running joke on this show :lmao. Amazed she agreed to all of this. Guess it was her only chance to actually get some airtime. 

-Tyson is brilliant. An idiot. But a brilliant idiot

-Jaret :bron4

-Still loving Naomi. She's the only one that actually seems real and normal on this show. Plus that ass :datass

-Cameron :lmao. She is such a fucking handful but fuck she is entertaining

Overall a pretty good episode this week. Naomi & Cameron in particular was gold. Couldnt really care that much for the Bella's storyline although knowing Cena speaks Chinese is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't tell who the bigger heel is Jaret or TJ


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm surprised the title of this thread is "GIRL BYE" and not "THE BOMB DOT COM." Or the dark horse candidate -- "CHURCH."


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hope Tyson Kidd jobs for eternity after watching this show.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Tyson. :lmao What a jobber.
Self-burial. 
Nattie dumping him on the altar (I mean in the courthouse) FTW.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

this is my favorite new show. Well produced entertainment. Good Job, WWE!


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

E! DELIVERS YEAR OVER YEAR GROWTH IN ALL KEY DEMOS IN AUGUST 2013


> [...]In primetime, the network was up +5% in its *core P18-49 demo (338K)*, +5% with Total Viewers (568K) and +8% with W18-34 (155K).
> 
> For the month, Total Divas averaged *937K P18-49* and 1.5MM P2+, up +22% (P18-49) and +18% (P2+) vs 2012 time period averages. Total Divas is E!’s most watched freshman series since 2011.[...]


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

That preview clip was hilarious! Tyson being all awkward and shy when there is booty to be had, Nattie's reaction to Cameron's ex, and Naomi being her flawless and hilarious self.

So ready for this episode!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was i hearing things or did Ariane actually say she was good on the mic? When she was talking with Naomi at the go kart place she said "Oh you win all the matches, well when it comes to speaking i'm the one who can talk on the mic" Lol when the hell does she ever get on the mic? the only shit i've heard her say on the mic is "Girl bye" and "My favorite match is Melina vs Alicia Fox" is that supposed to pass for good on the mic?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena asking about Nikki's previous sex partners in the next episode.....there's a joke to be made here, but I'm too lazy to do it right now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> Cena asking about Nikki's previous sex partners in the next episode.....there's a joke to be made here, but I'm too lazy to do it right now.


There's a list of them on WWE.com:

http://www.wwe.com/superstars


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor Tyson. He's the true hero of this show.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

REIGNS sighting in the gym :mark:

Cameron is such an annoying cunt.

Eva Marie is a hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Dat Jarrett :vince2


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol Tyson about to lose his girl as he should for being such a mama's boy.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how can Kidd's mom and sister hate Nattie so much when they've known her since she was a small child? and TJ lived at her house growing up....and also, Eva Marie has a fiancee and yet on the show she keeps wanting to flirt with men....uhhh she's a slut....and her fiancee should dump her.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tyson Kidd vs Jarret WM30 Main Event; Love Her or Leave Her match over Natalya.

Make it happen, creative.


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> There's a list of them on WWE.com:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars


https://twitter.com/nicoleandbri/statuses/253988281467957249


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RawActive said:


> https://twitter.com/nicoleandbri/statuses/253988281467957249


Boyfriends, yes. Sex partners... "oooh hell no!" :vince5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> how can Kidd's mom and sister hate Nattie so much when they've known her since she was a small child? and TJ lived at her house growing up....and also, Eva Marie has a fiancee and yet on the show she keeps wanting to flirt with men....uhhh she's a slut....and her fiancee should dump her.


Have you seen her fiance? lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RawActive said:


> https://twitter.com/nicoleandbri/statuses/253988281467957249


So she really slept with 9 dudes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just got done watching the latest episode. Damn. Jaret crawling his way out of the friendzone. A true inspiration!


----------



## BigRedMonsterMe (Aug 29, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Just got done watching the latest episode. Damn. Jaret crawling his way out of the friendzone. A true inspiration!


Only to get his ass beat back down there. Can't believe she is married to TJ now, lucky guy doesn't even realize what he has


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm pretty sure it was all scripted and they're using it as a heel turn for Kidd when he gets back...he's Gabriel's tag team partner and there was a rumor about him going heel as well, it fits.


----------



## BigRedMonsterMe (Aug 29, 2013)

Nah Natalya said in her Larry King interview that he has a big speech on their wedding day about how much he loves her and she changed his life. They're making him look bad now so he can pull a total 180 and look like a changed man. Shame because I wanted Jaret to have a The Graduate moment and stop the wedding. Tyson's goofy smile is made for a face with no personality or mic skills. He will literally just grin all the time and throw his arms in the air.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

More evidence for the "John Cena is a never-nude" theory. 

Nikki Bella is awesome tho.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JOHN CENA DONT NEED NO VIBRATORS :cena4


----------



## BigRedMonsterMe (Aug 29, 2013)

:lmao:lol The Bella twins,Uso and Sandra the seamstress make this show


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

:homer


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cena doesn't put over Nikki in the bed so she needs a vibrator.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

finally watched ep.5

Kidd really cant be this much of a bitch


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Eva Marie apparently did ring announcing for SuperStars.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Biast said:


> fpalm


"Oh my god, now I'm gonna have to wash it" :lmao

I actually like Nikki now.....goddamn this show!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/brie-and-...-birthday-at-a-cupcake-shop-total-di-26143921

episode 5 bonus footage: Brie, Bryan, & Nikki celebrate Bryan's birthday


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

it looks like the only thing that makes Brie happy, is being with Bryan.....on the show when she's at work she's just like her sister but when she's home she's a sweetheart....I guess Bryan brings out the best in her or something.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Biast said:


> fpalm


This better mean John bats for the other team. :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting to see people's attitudes to vibrators. Just because she uses one doesn't mean that Cena isn't getting the job done lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

There are some things the human body just can't do. For those times, technology is needed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

A look at Natalya's bachelorette party!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't believe I'm saying this but gave it a shot and I'm enjoying it. Trinity seems like a super down to earth girl.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but gave it a shot and I'm enjoying it. Trinity seems like a super down to earth girl.


So does Brie surprisingly, when she's NOT with her sister. It helps that she's with a great guy like D-Bry, but I genuinely believe that Brie is way less of a cunt than Nikki is.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tyson Kidd is so emasculated. *


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So does Brie surprisingly, when she's NOT with her sister. It helps that she's with a great guy like D-Bry, but I genuinely believe that Brie is way less of a cunt than Nikki is.


Yup, saw the RF shoot with them (wish I hadn't) and she is really sweet, Nikki, not so much


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah Brie doesn't seem like she was the type to sleep around or sleep her way to the top, Nikki is totally that person.....But who knows, maybe Brie was a huge bitch before meeting Bryan and hes' made her sweet.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh WOW...the preview of their sex life.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Oh WOW...the preview of their sex life.


:bosh


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

> Brodus Clay recently spoke to John Pollock of The Fight Network about the incident with Cameron at dress rehearsals for WrestleMania 29, which aired on Total Divas. The incident led to Cameron's boyfriend, Vincent, wanting to fight him. Brodus said:
> 
> "I think he [Vincent] was doing that display for the cameras. Up until that day, I had never seen Cameron cry a day in her life. She's always been a tough, very confident, very outspoken woman. Some would say she could even be a bit bullying at times... Vincent's thing, I think, was more for the cameras because I saw him at the end of the night, and he definitely wasn't yelling and screaming at me."
> 
> ...


Vincent vs Brodus @ WM 30.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So does Brie surprisingly, when she's NOT with her sister. It helps that she's with a great guy like D-Bry, but I genuinely believe that Brie is way less of a cunt than Nikki is.


I don't know about that. She seemed to be a bully during the body purge stuff.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I don't know about that. She seemed to be a bully during the body purge stuff.


Well, she was cleansing, which she says can make you completely fucking cranky since you're doing nothing but constantly making yourself go to the bathroom, and you can't eat anything.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

cameron's a fucking retard. you listen when a veteran like tensai tells you something, especially when you're in her position.

unless this is all part of the storyline lol. regardless, cameron's a fucking moron.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I want to believe that this is part of Cam's storyline, but then I remember the DUI thing and her love for the classic Melina vs Alicia Fox match, and realise it's probably one of the more legitimate parts of the show.

Surely they go over locker room etiquette, how to act around veterans and so on at developmental, so it must have been drilled into her by now, unless she just doesn't care.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Lilou said:


> I want to believe that this is part of Cam's storyline, but then I remember the DUI thing and *her love for the classic Melina vs Alicia Fox match*, and realise it's probably one of the more legitimate parts of the show.
> 
> Surely they go over locker room etiquette, how to act around veterans and so on at developmental, so it must have been drilled into her by now, unless she just doesn't care.


dont forget she grew up idolizing the bellas. 

she has such a huge ego for being so bland. it's a shame they stick her with naomi, who actually has some talent.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Jericho! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random JeriTroll appearance there.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

i wonder if jo jo jo put out for justin?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Jericho spotting! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Sebastian was the love of my life..........until I met a man that wasn't a complete blob."


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

HAYES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hah


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:mark: at Jericho.. and :lol at Michael '"ps i'm a racist" Hayes.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I love cameron's nice ass and rack.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I forgot how Jaret looks like such a creep.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sebastian vs. Gabriel at wm for Jo Jo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eva is looking hot.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Is Jaret his real name or is it an wwe industry shot at jeff jarrett?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jaret - "I want to get you in better shape for the wedding that I really don't want you to have."

Amazing.

:lmao Ariane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That booty though.


Gabriel is looking for a come up from a 12 year old girl. Dat desperation.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerry Lawlers just took an interest in this show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I was joking at first but _Nattie_ is Andrea Zuckerman.
Jesus.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"...okay." This show makes me love Cena. :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That booty though.
> 
> 
> Gabriel is looking for a come up from a 12 year old girl. Dat desperation.


People like him ain't "packing" much.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall during that Jimmy Uso, Tyson kidd, and Justin Gabriel conversation.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"Okay."

Cena is so chill.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully #briemode in Vegas doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How old is Gabriel?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> How old is Gabriel?


32 and JoJo is 19.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Justin's already in the "How can I leave her once I get in her pants" mode.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> How old is Gabriel?


32.

And he damn sure looks it in his wikipedia picture.. :lmao Who the fuck decided to change it to _that_? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Gabriel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gabriel with not even an ounce of fuck to give.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> 32 and JoJo is 19.


Kinda odd but at least she's legal. And Cena's DGAF attitude is hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Every week Cena's got to put up with this woman. He's a saint.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate to say it but Nikki's sloppy, thirsty, loose goose shenanigans are growing on me. 
The Pretty Bella still wins at everything, though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> 32.
> 
> And he damn sure looks it in his wikipedia picture.. :lmao Who the fuck decided to change it to _that_? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Gabriel


AHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Alright, I'll admit it. Cena's awesome on this show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Vincent inviting himself to a Bachelorette Party. :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't sweat over her talking about sport bras, Vincent.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vincent with that boo boo face.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vince gon' fuck shit up.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

JOB SQUAD


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Curt Hawkins. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw Vince working behind the counter at a pizza shop not too long ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swoggle, Hawkins, Gabriel and TJ....

A bunch of Krasdales.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan looks like a fucking hobo :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JoJo's cute but eh, she shouldn't be instantly looking for another guy, let-alone someone who she works with.

& I LOVE Jimmy bragging about his woman casually right now. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi's wig is looking tragic. That's not like her.
Jimmy is like every black cousin I have at that age. 

Home.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eva fucking Marie, phenomenal body.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know those texts end with a pic of Jaret's dick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie's so above things like this..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Vincent follow her there? :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL at justin cheating!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She thought they were exclusive? :lmao
This Degrassi bitch. :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Jimmy Uso is seriously my favorite character :lmao I loved the shot of him geeking out after seeing all the chicks in bikinis.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not even surprised Gabriel already moved on.

He went the "ARRIVE. SMASH. LEAVE." route already. Hilarious


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Justin flirting with Jojo, but macking it with another girl? that's my bro!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eva Marie and JoJo's friendship is so cute. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes it is :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jo Jo a little delusional.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Damn it Jo Jo, Eva knows what she's talking about!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really JoJo?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya looks BEAUTIFUL. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Any chance of Kenny King popping up in the Chippendales scene? A bit of TNA/WWE crossover?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's going to lose her mind in the wrestling business if she thinks banging = exclusivity.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey, those two Chipendales were on the Amazing Race


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet Gabriel's already forgotten her name.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya marking out over this. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If I was TJ, I wouldn't touch her again until she doused herself in a shower of Purell.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why would the divas be so excited about half naked oily men?

wont it just make them feel like theyre at work?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved degrassi

Eva Marie in that swimsuit


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She should've walked up to him during that, then it would've been 10x more entertaining.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

And there's still less than 30 minutes more of this. :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> She should've walked up to him during that, then it would've been 10x more entertaining.


The best thing would've been if she walked up to him, slapped him, and said "You gave gonorrhea, jerk!". Total Cockblock.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

if i was Justin, i wouldn't even get with Jojo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> The best thing would've been if she walked up to him, slapped him, and said "You gave gonorrhea, jerk!". Total Cockblock.


Off topic, but nice signature!

Do you think JoJo could have a longer list than Punk's before 2014? :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> She should've walked up to him during that, then it would've been 10x more entertaining.


Seeing how this is playing out he would have blown her off even more and she would have ran out of their crying like a baby. Then talked to her later and patched things up.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao Gabriel got in the cab!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Meh, If I was in her position I'd be pretty upset too.

But at the same time, she's only 19 years old, she's not even legal to drink yet, she still A LOT to learn, it's not the end of the world.

Nice to see Eva being there for her, though. Not a big fan of Eva Marie but at least she has a brain, aside from that Fandango/red hair crap.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i would love for Brie to be my stripper :mark: :yum:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Drives right by her in the cab. lol



Eulonzo said:


> Off topic, but nice signature!
> 
> Do you think JoJo could have a longer list than Punk's before 2014? :vince


They're probably end up on each other's list. 

Damn, brie mode was disappointing. Hopefully we get a bonus clip with more of it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys see Natalya's arm pits? Her tits are literally like "save me!" to those arm pits, that's how tight the bra/dress is. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My lady crush on Brie is strong.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie is getting kinky? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even drunk Brie makes more sense then Nikki.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol "get these fucking handcuffs off"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie has that "I'd love to be her friend and hang out with her" type of personality IMO. She seems really cool.

Her sister's okay, but she seems too glamourous & hollywood for my liking.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nevermind I take back what I said. Bryan's gonna deliver another one of his GOAT lines.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan should've went "NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!".


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie almost looked like she didn't even know what room she was supposed to be in when she was hitting the doorbell or whatever it was on the side of the door


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You think I didn't know that? You put handcuffs on me"

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All this time she's scared of Bryan finding out and Bryan's like "Eh, whatever. Vegas."


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, what? Is there a random guy standing with a camera in their room?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

was D-Bryan just skull humping Brie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki is the girl you bang on a drunken night, and you barely remember the next day.

Brie is the girl you can bring home to Mom and not be embarrassed.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan should've woken her up wearing the tuxedo underwear. 



Sensesfail said:


> Brie almost looked like she didn't even know what room she was supposed to be in when she was hitting the doorbell or whatever it was on the side of the door


I would've lost my shit if she went to the wrong room.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

D'awwwww.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can this show just be about Brie/Bryan and Naomi/Jimmy?

All lovey dovey. This bitch is stupid :lmao
He just wants the vag....and tv time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Gabriel sounds so bored.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jo Jo is gonna go all mark wahlberg from fear on Gabriel


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

A'www, poor jo jo. i hope she did not put out.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 Captain Comfort-JoJo comes along and talks to JoJo about it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> I would've lost my shit if she went to the wrong room.


that's seriously what it looked like at first


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Can this show just be about Brie/Bryan and Naomi/Jimmy?
> 
> All lovey dovey. This bitch is stupid :lmao
> He just wants the vag....and tv time.


Bitch was ready to marry him :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Gabriel sounds so bored.


JoJo talked about pet rabbits and can't drink while he looked like he wanted to be anywhere else but there. I'm surprised he lasted this long. Meanwhile she's ready to have kids with him.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Meanwhile she's ready to have kids with him.


right there, her mind went way too far into this relationship


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Omg. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Amber B is the GOAT at picking out bad weave. And I love it. Mostly because I can't even tell.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Nikki has a vibrator? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vibrator?

thats not PG


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I need a shower.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this is how Orton gets on the show, preying on JoJo's oblivious ass, I am all about it.
JoJo is his type- young, dumb, naive.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"OPEN THE DAMN DOOR!!"

"Hey girl!! "

:lmao Well she switched fast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki must not be "satisfied" at home. ahem :cena5 :cena4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> If this is how Orton gets on the show, preying on JoJo's oblivious ass, I am all about it.
> JoJo is his type- young, dumb, naive.


Wait, they're actually dating? Christ.. :lol JoJo, what have you gotten into now, literally...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Vinnie reminds me of someone from the Jersey Shore cast (which i hate that show very much)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi is serving it. 
And dat fresh weave.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Vincent just do three lines of coke?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vincent is amazing


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nikki needs the vibrator cause Cena only knows five moves. 



Amber B said:


> If this is how Orton gets on the show, preying on JoJo's oblivious ass, I am all about it.
> JoJo is his type- young, dumb, naive.


Can't stand Orton but I have feeling he'd be great on the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker here..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vincent is the GOAT right now. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vincent is the fucking GOAT. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vinnie in his HBKOKE phase right now. :hbk2

Just fucking around with people for the sake of having a laugh :lol

And lets be honest, that is the GOAT phase.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh Ariane, you and your Jersey Shore cast bf


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Doesn't vinny know its unsafe to mix coke and hard booze


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *Vinnie in his HBKOKE phase right now. :hbk2*
> 
> Just fucking around with people for the sake of having a laugh :lol


I'm about to croak. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm guessing the guys think vincent looks like cesaro, hence him doing the pose


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vinny has a Twitter:

https://twitter.com/B3astMode911

Beast mode DDDDDDD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*So who do y'all like the most in terms of the couples?*

Brie Bella/Daniel Bryan
Natalya/Tyson Kidd
Naomi/Jimmy Uso

Mine is Brie/Bryan because they haven't had as much drama as the others.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao Sign Vincent! 

He'd be an excellent annoying heel.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> *So who do y'all like the most in terms of the couples?*
> 
> Brie Bella/Daniel Bryan
> Natalya/Tyson Kidd
> ...


it's only because bryan most likely refused to be apart of any scripted drama on the show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, Vincent is one of those drunks who likes to suck up & kiss ass but also goes fucking nuts at times. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh oh, VinGOAT about to get cut.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He isn't drunk.
He's doing that booger sugar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing that the woman popped for drunk driving has a problem with a drunk/coked up boyfriend.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who wants to bet Jaret shows up next episode


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Change the thread title to "BOY BYE". :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im starting to get annoyed with jojo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Where's my huge step? I need one too"

rton2

Great episode, much better than last week. Gabriel one night standing JoJo and her being shocked, the burnt BBQ line by the USO, Brie thinking she was slick only for Bryan knowing the whole time and not giving a fuck, Vincent in general.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looking forward to next week's episode


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So that's why Nikki isn't fighting...


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Vincent was on more coke then than Teddy Hart's had in his entire career


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Total Divas here(pics and gifs coming soon):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/total-divas-episode-6-review.html

Overall thoughts: I've seen better and worse but the drinking stuff didn't do much for me.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

that cake was not pg


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

krai999 said:


> that cake was not pg


Thats why the shows tv 14 bro.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand how Chris Jericho can grasp your presence and you find yourself in a conversation about Justin Gabriel.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can this show just be about Brie/Bryan and Naomi/Jimmy?


Seriously! I don't care about those newbie divas AND Ariane.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it's adorable how Eva Marie's kinda like the big sister to JoJo at times.

But she kinda've has no choice when you think about it. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Watching the encore right now. Jojo thirsting for Justin Gabriel when CHRIS "THE SEXY BEAST" JERICHO is standing right in front of her. Lawd.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

hey, that's awesome how Jericho bonds with even the divas back stage...glad to see that he doesn't think he's above everyone else.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is the worst housewarming party ever. Never change, Total Divas. Never change.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I just found it hilarious when Bryan said "get those fucking handcuffs off me." I have no idea why either. :dazzler

Brie looks way better than Nikki.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That moment when you realize that Jo Jo is BARELY older than you :bryan2 

Only watched most of the episode for MY BOY D-Bry, but I'm pretty bummed I miss the Jericho cameo unk3


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't forget a better person.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

If WWE wants people to like Cena again, they should play his scenes from this show every Raw.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I am gonna watch the scenes with the bikinis on repeat over and over and over and over and over and over


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does anyone think its weird how Brie gets scared to tell Bryan that she drank? is he a control freak? or she just knows that he's pretty much a straight edge guy and that it would bother him?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Just finished watching Total Divas with wifey!

1) who the hell is paying Vincent? Please tell me it"s the E! network and NOT WWE! I cant stand this guy!

2) Bre mode is cute!

3) Justin is a total playa!  I cant decode which is better, him or Fandango!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how about Cena not wanting to party with the low to mid carders? whats up with that? he didn't even go to Vegas......


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I hate that I fucking love this show.

i love nikki cause shes obviously a whore but a damn funny ass one.
I love brie because shes so down to earth, and is a great kind girl
I love jimmy uso because he cracks me up with everything he does.
I love eva marie because she looks like a complete bitch, but actually has a heart and treats jojo like her younger sister
I love jojo because shes so innocent, but all she wants is to get it in.
God I even love john fucking cena, who is downright hilarious in this show with his calm antics, same with D-bry who is always laughing.
The funkadactals are funny also, ariane with her weird ass words, shes the bomb.com.
Naimi who literally only has an ass and in ring skills, yet treats ariane like her sister (like jojo with eva).
Honestly, Natty is like the mother of the group, everybody loves her, you can't hate her, shes adorable.

This show made me care about these women, it's like jersey shore 2.0 minus all the sex, and it's great.

Love this show.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Jersey Shore 2.0? So it's gonna peak in the first season and progressively get worse with what seems like thousands of unwanted seasons afterwards?

Dollar signs! :vince5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That episode was kinda boring to me. No wrestling drama at all. I also can't stand / don't give a fuck about JoJo or Eva.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they've showed Bryan's in ring highlights a bunch of times on the show, its like the WWE is intentionally trying to promote him and make him a centralized character.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

is it just me or whenever jimmy uso and trinity have a episode where they are together he compares her to food? first it was "you fillet millian girl" now it was "i like my bbq burnt". man you know you dont like burnt food.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This show keeps getting better and better. Lol got damn Vincent lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this shit gets better EVERY week.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Another great episode, seems like they are getting closer to the current time. Hopefully season two is in the works.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i heard they are already doing season 2. i hope that it doesnt take long to come out


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Why is Vincent still around? Serious fpalm at this guy

Jimmy Uso forever pulling funny/cringe-worthy/awesome one liners out of the bag :lmao

As each episode goes on Jojo and Eva Marie become more irrelevant to me 

Every week I'm finding myself getting more and more hooked on this show. Jesus! :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

thought the first 30-35 minutes of the episode was GOAT until it became all about VINCENT, shit got WOEFUL after that. Arianne needs to dump him ASAP

Nikki continues to steal the show


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Vincent freaking out over ariane when they were eating that cake or whatever it was " don't get near the penis" SHE AIN'T GONNA CHEAT ON YOU WITH FOOD!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLvincent

JoJo and Naomi in their bikinis :homer

JoJo honestly killed Justin when she brought up the bunny...

:cena3 and :bryan were awesome as usual


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I felt second hand embarrassment watching Vincent. 

Cena is amazing on this show.

I hope the rumor of Orton dating Jojo is true just to get him on this show. 

Yeah, Brie and Bryan are too cute, almost sickeningly cute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I felt second hand embarrassment watching Vincent.
> 
> Cena is amazing on this show.
> 
> ...


:lol second season instantly becomes GOAT if so.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Yep, that 19 year old JoJo ain't about that 30 year old playa life. She started talking about her rabbits, and it was a wrap. LOL at the fact that she thought they were exclusive. She sounded pretty delusional during the confessionals. I'm not surprised however. A lot of people, especially young and attractive people with very little experince, go through the phase where they think that they're so different from everyone else and they're a snowflake. It's a pretty big blow to the ego when that kind of mentality proves to be bullshit. 

I've said it once, and I'll say it again, Vince is weird as hell. He and Cameron deserve each other because they're both extremely obnoxious human beings. I did laugh my ass off when Cameron imitated Natalya's horrible lapdance though.

Also, Cena and Bryan get the least time on this show and they still steal it. Cena's hilarious.*


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

This show gets worse with every week that passes!


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

JIMMY LIKES THAT DARK MEAT! :lmao


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> does anyone think its weird how Brie gets scared to tell Bryan that she drank? is he a control freak? or she just knows that he's pretty much a straight edge guy and that it would bother him?


He probably just doesn't like it. The guy is a pretty down to earth guy that doesn't party like that so he doesn't like the women he loves drunk as fuck and doing shit.

But, as he showed, he doesn't boss her around. He doesn't like it but if she does he doesn't get mad. I'm the same with it so that's where I'm coming from.

Not a control freak issue since he let's her do what she wants, he simply doesn't like it. He has the right to that.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Bryan never drank alcohol in his life. I remember him mentioning it in Wrestling Road Diaries when he was with Colt in his home with his sister. Also when Bryan was with Cena and the twins in the jet, all of them had champagne except Bryan, he HAD WATER.

:bryan2 GOAT.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

GOAT doing work

http://instagram.com/p/dfxsgCOrqv/#


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

This show has made me turn on Not Naomi (I don't even remember the bitches name). Her and her bf are egotistical assholes and she's batshit crazy with daddy issues. Just furthers that Naomi is the superior one both physically and apparently mentally as well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ cameron.

my god is her boyfriend annoying.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still going to go with Not Naomi. But yeah, the show completely turned me off of her. I'm so over crazy bitches with emotional issues due to past family life. And her BF is really annoying, have to agree. I was hoping they'd let him fight Clay so Clay would beat his ass. He's just one of those stupid "bro" guys who works out a lot and has more testosterone than brains.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"Gonna write him a note, check this box if you like JoJo."

Instant Jeritroll GOAT classic. 

This was such a great episode. 
Cena wondering how many times Nikki was drilled, Bryans GOAT oneliner, Jimmys GOAT oneliner, Vinnie the typecast tool that he is.

Cant wait until next week. WWE should have 10 series like this on their network.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> That moment when you realize that Jo Jo is BARELY older than you :bryan2
> 
> Only watched most of the episode for MY BOY D-Bry, but I'm pretty bummed I miss the Jericho cameo unk3




That moment when you realise you're older than Jo Jo. 

Also, for some reason Vincent saying "Stay away from dat wiener" or something similar really had me laughing. "Not tha weiner, you don't need dat".


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Seeing literally everyone glare at Vincent was both hilarious and tragic.

If that was my boyfriend, I'd dump him on the spot the second he started playing with his food at an important meal, and using the word "wiener" when he's a grown ass man.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Biast said:


> This show gets worse with every week that passes!


i'm pretty sure you mean better


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Why is Vincent still around? Serious fpalm at this guy


Cuz he's got the coke hook-up, obvi.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Did anyone see them blur Sheamus' face when Eva, JoJo and Nattie were walking down the corridor? He also put his hand up like he didn't want to be filmed, even though it was blatantly him.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

sheamus no like reality tv??


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

why has eva's fiance just straight up dissapeared ever since he proposed? only one marriage per season?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ffs that Vinny guy is such a cock, dude is like a child, his antics are hilarious.

DAT JARET getting closer and closer to that box, the ultimate heel. That chick that Gabe pulled was pretty decent, almost Jojo level.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why is the Vincent tool getting so much camera time? He's not a wwe contracted wrestler right? So why give him so much exposure? Even if it is just to make him out to be a dickwad.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hold on, why the fuck was Curt Hawkins invited to Nattie's party?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Vincent turning heel with the help of cocaine. 

Seriously, the guy's a wanker.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:lmao

my boy


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah i was gonna ask that: CURT HAWKINS, why?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Hold on, why the fuck was Curt Hawkins invited to Nattie's party?


Probably because he's friends with TJ and Nattie. He'll be on the wedding episode as well too.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Hold on, why the fuck was Curt Hawkins invited to Nattie's party?


He and TJ must be friends, they must talk at every show whilst everyone else performs.

I like to envisage TJ, Hawkins, Gabriel and JTG having their own table at catering, watching out for Bully Ry.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Random Finlay appearance :mark:
Bunny talk :lmao
Vincent fpalm

Total Divas :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nattie is so wet for Big Jaret. They should build it up to a match between him and TJ at Mania. It's the only way Tyson Kidd is getting on the card


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Did anyone see them blur Sheamus' face when Eva, JoJo and Nattie were walking down the corridor? He also put his hand up like he didn't want to be filmed, even though it was blatantly him.



I came here to see if anybody else noticed that as well. I wonder what the story is.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Random Finlay appearance :mark:
> Bunny talk :lmao
> Vincent fpalm
> 
> Total Divas :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Wait what?

Finlay was in it?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brie getting the Naomi-esque blurred crotch treatment: :lmao
Curt Hawkins' .0001 second of airtime :lmao
Natalya sexting Jaret :lmao :lmao

This episode >>>


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why is the Vincent tool getting so much camera time? He's not a wwe contracted wrestler right? So why give him so much exposure? Even if it is just to make him out to be a dickwad.


It's E! network that dictate who gets the air-time. I suppose Vincent provides enough entertainment value in their eyes


superfudge said:


> Did anyone see them blur Sheamus' face when Eva, JoJo and Nattie were walking down the corridor? He also put his hand up like he didn't want to be filmed, even though it was blatantly him.


Shit man. Maybe he's with Al Qaeda


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad I wasn't th only one to spot Finlay :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vincent needs to get signed ASAP.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm glad I wasn't th only one to spot Finlay :mark:


I thought that was him! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So... why does WWE recommend its viewers to watch a trashy TV-14 show when they're barely letting their wrestlers say "bitch" on Raw? 

Does. Not. Compute.

Either way, Total Divas is more fun to watch than most Raw episodes this year.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jon's "I like my BBQ BURNT" line gets me every time now :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Finlay was in it?


Right after the intro, he's with Natalya. Darren Young and Uso #1/#2 are there too.



FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm glad I wasn't th only one to spot Finlay :mark:


:mark:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

S&M Walls said:


> I'm still going to go with Not Naomi. But yeah, the show completely turned me off of her. I'm so over crazy bitches with emotional issues due to past family life. And her BF is really annoying, have to agree. I was hoping they'd let him fight Clay so Clay would beat his ass. He's just one of those stupid "bro" guys who works out a lot and has more testosterone than brains.





Green Light said:


> Nattie is so wet for Big Jaret. They should build it up to a match between him and TJ at Mania. It's the only way Tyson Kidd is getting on the card


*I don't think so. I think she just likes the attention that he gives her. Lord knows TJ ain't giving it to her. Jaret's been in the friend-zone for far too long to be anything but a nice ego boost for Natalya.*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

does anyone have a link to the newest episode please ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Enjoy babeh.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Enjoy babeh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Jo-Jo 

Cameron and her man both belong together because they're both crazy.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TN Punk said:


>


Renee..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not into Renee anymore since she wanted to get Ziggler fired


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Not into Renee anymore since she wanted to get Ziggler fired


:lmao


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Not into Renee anymore since she wanted to get Ziggler fired


huh when was this ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Last week on RAW when she purposely wanted to get rid of Ziggles, Show and Miz by seducing them to say something negative about HHH.

She's a furtive snake I'm telling ya.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the business, Jo-Jo. Get used to guys like Justin.

Vinny is a tool, but he's still better than Arianne.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Last week on RAW when she purposely wanted to get rid of Ziggles, Show and Miz by seducing them to say something negative about HHH.
> 
> She's a furtive snake I'm telling ya.


:lol:lol:lol i thought it was a real thing like maybe they dated off screen then she tried to get him fired when they broke up or something.... i'm having a blonde moment.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

haters gonna hate

BELLAS GONNA BALL


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I just think its cool how Bryan doesn't watch TV, doesn't drink and doesn't party, yet Brie is totally fucking okay with it and still picks him for life.....but she has shown that she can party and likes to drink on occasion, but I just find it cool how at the end of the day, she'd rather have him...kind of cool.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

^ its cool


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brie and nikki talking about nikkis vibrator and her masturbating was interesting


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

It's funny how Nikki was 100x more trashed than Vincent when she falling off furniture and spilling drinks everywhere, yet Vince gets all the hate.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Bubba-3D said:


> It's funny how Nikki was 100x more trashed than Vincent when she falling off furniture and spilling drinks everywhere, yet Vince gets all the hate.


Thats because Nikki is a happy drunk whereas Vinnie is a bad drunk.

Anyone catch Sheamus' face being blurred out in his split second cameo??


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone catch that this was Sandow's second cameo in as many episodes backstage? lol this time he was walking by with a suit on.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> Anyone catch Sheamus' face being blurred out in his split second cameo??


yea mentioned 3-4 times already. I'm still trying to figure out why though. I would think regardless of his personal feelings if he was still under contract with the WWE his persona/entity is contractually obligated to appear whenever they feel like showing it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

whats the big deal with Sheamus any way? he sucks!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bubba-3D said:


> It's funny how Nikki was 100x more trashed than Vincent when she falling off furniture and spilling drinks everywhere, yet Vince gets all the hate.


It's not about how drunk you are, it's about how much of an asshole you are. Vince had way more of his fair share, while Brie (I assume you meant Brie) was just generally lively.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vincent had no business attending the trip in the first place. He didn't seem to be invited. And he made an ass of himself and embarrassed his girlfriend.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Vince is perfect for Cameron, cause every twat needs a douche.

Jojo is....such child. Who the fuck talks about rabbits on the first date?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd look at Jo Jo's rabbit...

And hornswaggle and Jamie Noble were totally in Vegas. No camera time for the midgets


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Stroker Ace said:


> Vince is perfect for Cameron, cause every twat needs a douche.
> 
> Jojo is....such child. Who the fuck talks about rabbits on the first date?


I dated a 24 year old who showed me videos of her rabbit on our first date.
Rabbits, Dogs, Cats, Birds...they love their animals. 
Seriously, no big deal.

Now, talking about used tampons floating in toilets at the university...absolut booner killer.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Bubba-3D said:


> It's funny how Nikki was 100x more trashed than Vincent when she falling off furniture and spilling drinks everywhere, yet Vince gets all the hate.


The Bella's were invited by Nattie and TJ, Vincent just turned up, even though Cameron told him he couldn't come.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Based on the commercial I saw for the show on Raw...the Bella who got injured is gonna pull a John Cena(I'd laugh if that was the bella dating Cena too lol), she got injured, is on crutches,acts like her career could be over, and not too long later, she'll be back, 100%,win a title.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Watched tghe episode with Fandango today. my favorite part was when db and brie where hanging out at Cena's house. "ah he's dogging paddling"


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

I like rabbits, so I'd be happy enough to see JoJo's. I dated a girl with one once. Believe me, chicks love their animals. Especially chicks with bunnies.

I don't know where I'm at with Vincent. He's incredibly annoying, and seems to provide negative entertainment value. But I wouldn't want him to disappear.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I feel like talking about bunnies would have to be one of those things you ask first something like " do you like animals?" she just whipped out the pictures right away, and he looked like he wanted out of the place without saying so.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Vincent is such a douche bag. I cannot fathom how anybody could stand to be around that guy for five minutes. Not even a mother could love that fucking meat head twat.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is no one talking about the Michael Hayes cameo!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I mentioned it earlier in the thread, he was just reminding them he is the go to go to move up in the division.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm about halfway throught this episode right now. What I gather from this so far...

Justin Gabriel is a pig.
JoJo is delusional.
Eva Marie is robotic.
Nattie is a closet slut.
Cameron is legit mentally challenged.
Vincent is a perfect match for Cameron.
Nikki Bella has banged at least 500 dudes.

I'm sure things are about to get worse too. Is this episode designed to make me hate everyone?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Made me like Brie more. Shes clearly the best.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Made me like Naomi! A lot! 

But made me hate the rest.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vincent...boy bye! I can see why Cameron didn't want to take him anywhere. The dude has no behaviour. I just don't get why she's with him. He's emotionally needy, insecure over a fondant penis and he acts like an ass when he's drunk. Plus he isn't even easy on the eyes. He must be hung like Kane. That's the only reason. That must be it.

Natalya... well at least she looks like if she's in love. Tyson just looks there and along for the ride. The fact that he's so apathetic towards her and he's the only one that she's been with makes depresses me just thinking about it.

I'm liking Nikki more...crap.

Brie and Naomi are still awesome.

Jojo is wonderfully naive. Justin was like 'oh you're underage and can't drink ha ha'. The whole thing felt like a scripted storyline.

Jericho is still the goddamn GOAT. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Vincent is such a douche bag. I cannot fathom how anybody could stand to be around that guy for five minutes. *Not even a mother could love that fucking meat head twat.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well said.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SOSheamus said:


> Anyone catch Sheamus' face being blurred out in his split second cameo??





Darksyde said:


> yea mentioned 3-4 times already. I'm still trying to figure out why though. I would think regardless of his personal feelings if he was still under contract with the WWE his persona/entity is contractually obligated to appear whenever they feel like showing it.


Well part of me thinks that Sheamus requested that they censor him but at the same time I doubt he would care considering people know who he is, so I presume/assume that the editors did it just in case.

Plus they censor people all the time on reality shows just in case the person doesn't want to be seen and/or they requested it. Who knows.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm rewatching the new episode.

Michael Hayes scaring Eva Marie & JoJo was funny. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Getting caught up on last episode. Eva Marie walks like a dude.

"You are so beautiful... You're so talented." - Lol, what a weirdo.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Funny thing about him getting his face censored is you can still tell who he is. Ususually when you censor somebodie's face it's to hide their identity, but it's kinda hard to hide his identity since he's the only ginger with that build and gear on the roster.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I really believe Naomi can become an excellent female wrestler, she seems extremely dedicated to getting better in the ring.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm surprised Bryan never taught Brie how to wrestle. She has openly said that he puts her in submission holds during sex......so she should have picked up on some things.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Getting caught up on last episode. Eva Marie walks like a dude.
> 
> "You are so beautiful... You're so talented." - Lol, what a weirdo.


:lol Yeah, i thought Gabriel came off as the most awkward dude yet.. He almost put Kidd to shame. Isn't it funny that almost all the guys on the show are weird?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm surprised Bryan never taught Brie how to wrestle. She has openly said that he puts her in submission holds during sex......so she should have picked up on some things.


He better go easy on her. One wrong move and he'll get erased from WWE history.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> She has openly said that he puts her in submission holds during sex.......


For some reason that doesn't shock me.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

The latest episode was probably the worst so far. It had almost nothing about wrestling/backstage stuff and it was mostly about the cast getting drunk.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So just watched episode 6

-Nattie telling the story while everyone is there like "Mmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm" 
-Its a good thing Jojo has a nice ass. Because everything else about her sucks. Rabbit talk om the first date. Justin just sitting there like "what the fuck bitch I made ONE joke"
-DAT PIMP GABRIEL
-PUT A CONDOM ON :lmao Naomi >>>>>>>>>>>> Everyone on this show
-Cena's face when Nikkie was telling him about Nattie only sleeping with one guy. Like a part of him just died :lmao
-Curt Hawkins random 1 second appearance :lmao 
-I Like my BBQ burnt. Fuck I say it every week but Jimmy/Naomi are literally the best thing about this show
-Fuck is wrong with Vincent :lmao. Surely he smoked a little smothing before heading out. . Ariane is annoying but FUCK he makes her look normal and actually makes me like her. 

Overall decent episode as a whole. Not the best of the show thus far but good in its own respect.


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

love the program and think WWE has created something that has a shelf life of many many plus years to come, would be great to follow the life of an upcoming wrestler/"superstar" from grass routes, to first raw/smackdown call up to ppv match, just find the whole backstage incite and lifestyle really fascinating to watch, kind of like the beyond the mat documentary which blew my mind.

with the ratings this show has been getting which I'm shocked about just imagine if they followed all 3 members of The Shield around, would beat TNA's actual Impact taping ratings :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Liking Cena a little more from watching this show. His reaction in regards to Nikki making a big deal about Nattie only being with TJ was the exact same as mine. :lmao

Maybe I'm the next Cena. :cena4


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Just watched this week. Funny as fuck.

Vincent :lmao :lmao
Dat Justin Gabriel :vince2
JoJo is 19 and can't drink? lolwut... 'Murica.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Liking Cena a little more from watching this show. His reaction in regards to Nikki making a big deal about Nattie only being with TJ was the exact same as mine. :lmao
> 
> *Maybe I'm the next Cena.* :cena4


I don't like you.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I Came To Play said:


> Just watched this week. Funny as fuck.
> 
> Vincent :lmao :lmao
> Dat Justin Gabriel :vince2
> *JoJo is 19 and can't drink? lolwut... 'Murica.*


Yeah sounds pretty damn weird for sure :lmao. Too used to the limit being 18 over here 

Also I need a gif of Cena's reaction when Nikki was telling him about Nattie's sex life. Seriously it's like the guy was trying to decide whether to go get himself checked up the very next day :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Where i live is 18 too.

Looks like america wants to control dat heavy alcohol drinking around the country somehow...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I want a scene where JoJo is asleep in her hotel room and Orton breaks in through the window at around 2 am. Then, I want to see him slowly CRAWL AND STALK HIS PREY and proceed to repeatedly smash his hands on the floor like he does when he's setting up for the RKO. But instead of doing the RKO, I want him to sneak into her bed and just aimlessly stare at her for the rest of the night.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont think he's dating her, he's not that sick..she's way too young....


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

nevermind, he is...what? Randy what? she could be like your little sister mannnnn crazy crazy.....Alicia Fox is single, go after her! she's barely older than my niece, huge problem with this!! it kind of makes this Raw feud suck now, because now that we know Bryan and Orton hang out, due to their girlfriends being friends, I guess it changes everything....but I guess I can still enjoy it a bit..even if it'll be hard to not think that they're buddies.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good news for UK'ers, Total Divas will begin airing next Monday at 22:00 on Sky Sports 3.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just watched episode 6, really bloody enjoying this show!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Okay, I hate that I fucking love this show.
> 
> i love nikki cause shes obviously a whore but a damn funny ass one.
> I love brie because shes so down to earth, and is a great kind girl
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better! Repped the fuck outta you. John Cena is spot on in this show.

Laughed so hard at Justin Gabriel in the back


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Should I watch this today? You know from the beginning?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Should I watch this today? You know from the beginning?


If you're a fan of car crash tv, I would suggest this latest episode will be right up your street.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Should I watch this today? You know from the beginning?


You may end up hating the fact that you enjoy it so much, but yeah, go for it.


----------



## wb1899 (Dec 1, 2011)

E06: 0.8 A18-49 rating, 1.527 million viewers

tvbythenumbers


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/V7s0R



> TOTAL DIVAS AUDIENCE RISES
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-09-04 11:42:21
> 
> The 9/1 edition of Total Divas did 1,527,000 viewers, up from last week.


good for them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.eonline.com/shows/total_...ships-and-win-big-in-las-vegas-watch-the-clip

Bonus Clip: Eva Marie teaches Natalya how to play Roulette


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That whole Justin Gabriel thing was so fucking fake, it was painful to watch.

I'm glad they show the girls actually getting along, I was afraid we would be subjected to some stupid "Bellas are total bitches" fake ass bullshit storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

interesting how most of the girls like each other and are friends....i'm also surprised that AJ, Kaitlyn, Aksana, Tamina and Alicia aren't featured on the show at all.....wonder why they were excluded.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> interesting how most of the girls like each other and are friends....i'm also surprised that AJ, Kaitlyn, Aksana, Tamina and Alicia aren't featured on the show at all.....wonder why they were excluded.


I heard that AJ didn't want the cameras around in her personal life.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Good news for UK'ers, Total Divas will begin airing next Monday at 22:00 on Sky Sports 3.


Sky Sports? Shouldn't it just be on E?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> I heard that AJ didn't want the cameras around in her personal life.


That, and she probably doesn't want to break kayfabe if she's caught mingling with Nattie, Naomi or even Kaitlyn, considering the fact that on-screen, she's supposed to be having immense hatred for them, and vice versa.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ and Kaitlyn are best friends so them mingling wouldn't matter.but you're probably right about the rest...she probably just hangs out with the guys any way. I would have loved for this show to have been around when McCool was around, we could have seen what the Undertaker was like.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> AJ and Kaitlyn are best friends so them mingling wouldn't matter.but you're probably right about the rest...she probably just hangs out with the guys any way. I would have loved for this show to have been around when McCool was around, we could have seen what the Undertaker was like.


well they do have the Nattie,funkadackles vs bellas, even though they are friends.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

superfudge said:


> Sky Sports? Shouldn't it just be on E?


Sky Sports have the rights to ALL WWE programming.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Will any of you be attending the live Total Divas taping today?



> - Independent pro wrestling announcer and local casting director Shannon Rose has been promoting a live studio audience taping for WWE Total Divas. Rose says the taping will take place tonight in the Tampa Bay area and is open to fans over the age of 18 on a first come, first serve basis. You can e-mail [email protected] if you're interested in attending.
> 
> The cast of WWE Total Divas have been promoting a live taping for the Total Divas After Show on Twitter also. The taping they have been plugging takes place today, Thursday, at 1pm from the Safety Harbor Spa on North Bayshore Drive in Safety Harbor, Florida. Apparently it is open to anyone who wants to attend.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...tudio_Audience_Event.html#eFYOpAsmFAtzrg7Z.99


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I want a scene where JoJo is asleep in her hotel room and Orton breaks in through the window at around 2 am. Then, I want to see him slowly CRAWL AND STALK HIS PREY and proceed to repeatedly smash his hands on the floor like he does when he's setting up for the RKO. But instead of doing the RKO, I want him to sneak into her bed and just aimlessly stare at her for the rest of the night.


I liked this better when the sparkly vampire with the pretty hair did it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Will any of you be attending the live Total Divas taping today?


I think a couple of my friends will be going, but I have to work. 



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I want a scene where JoJo is asleep in her hotel room and Orton breaks in through the window at around 2 am. Then, I want to see him slowly CRAWL AND STALK HIS PREY and proceed to repeatedly smash his hands on the floor like he does when he's setting up for the RKO. But instead of doing the RKO, I want him to sneak into her bed and just aimlessly stare at her for the rest of the night.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fell a few episodes behind in this and I've only just caught up now.

-The Bellas are fucking GOAT. Hope they never leave. 

-Not enough Eva Marie for my liking in the last few episodes. :jose

-LOL Tyson Kidd. LOL'd when he wanted to take Nattie to his mothers on her birthday and when he drove her to the courthouse to get married. Got his act together in the end though. LOL Jaret.

-I enjoy the parts where Cena gives Nikki advice. I think it would be better if he just gave up the wrestling and came out to the ring every week and give us all life advice. I would listen.

-Fuck this Vincent jobber. Him and Ariane saying "babe" in every sentence makes me want to smash my face of something.

-Dat Justin Gabriel. Laughed so much when he just went past Jojo in the taxi in the car park.

-Dem fake boobs. Dat vibrator.

The show is GOAT.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i laugh just at the fact that Vincent thinks he could kick a pro wrestler's ass...I don't think anyone could..all of them are tough..you have to be tough if you put your body through that hell on a daily basis....they're all bad asses..and Vincent is stupid for thinking he could beat up Brodus Clay lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I can't wait till the day Vincent gets a WWE contract, Just so I can see him job out to the likes of Hornswoggle :vince5


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Will any of you be attending the live Total Divas taping today?


A total divas taping? How does that work?

The camera follow them around town and everything. So is this gonna be in ring?

Confused right now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stroker Ace said:


> A total divas taping? How does that work?
> 
> The camera follow them around town and everything. So is this gonna be in ring?
> 
> Confused right now.


It's a taping of the after show/"reunion" thingy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

> The cast of WWE's Total Divas reality show filmed a reunion episode on Thursday in Florida to look back at the first eight episodes of the series.
> 
> The entire cast was in attendance, including Brie and Nikki Bella, Natalya, Naomi (Trinity), Cameron (Ariane), Eva Marie and JoJo, with WWE announcer Renee Young hosting. Naomi's boyfriend, WWE superstar Jimmy Uso, was also there.
> 
> No word yet on when the reunion show will air on E!.


All the Divas from the show and Jimmy Uso were there.

GOAT wasn't.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

They did one of those reunion thing for this show? Lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> All the Divas from the show and Jimmy Uso were there.
> 
> GOAT wasn't.


He might have been backstage or hanging around. My brother's friend went and managed to get a picture with John Cena afterwards.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not much a reunion when the cast see each other every Monday. Now if you include Jaret, Sebastian, and Vincent on the show, thats a reunion.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eva Marie and JoJo seem to have that "big sister and little sister" friendship most of the time.

But mostly 'cause Eva has no choice or else if JoJo fucks up, it might be on her. :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you can tell this is scripted because Edge and Christian are apparently super duper close to Nattie and TJ and they weren't even at the engagement party? and Curt Hawkins, and all of those midcarders were? Too scripted...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Daniel Bryan and John Cena weren't at the reunion show, because they were too busy being relevant and important and have a company to basically help carry now.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> you can tell this is scripted because Edge and Christian are apparently super duper close to Nattie and TJ and they weren't even at the engagement party? and Curt Hawkins, and all of those midcarders were? Too scripted...


It wasn't really scripted. Thing is Nattie and TJ were already married before the show even started. But they needed a story for her, the party was legit and I'm sure it was a way to celebrate their marriage, but it wasn't a legit engagement party.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder how the relationship of Bryan and Brie works....she's a city girl, he hates the city...she likes to drink on occasion, he hates it...she is super outgoing, he's not....she doesn't even like where he grew up...i mean how does that relationship work?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> I wonder how the relationship of Bryan and Brie works....she's a city girl, he hates the city...she likes to drink on occasion, he hates it...she is super outgoing, he's not....she doesn't even like where he grew up...i mean how does that relationship work?


They balance one another. 

And they are not raising a family in his childhood home. That was scripted to create a contrast between the twins and their men.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't you love how Jo Jo is politicking backstage by dating Orton? she's a 19 year old newbie and shes dating a guy that can be her older brother...gross! also, Eva Marie must be pissed, because Jo Jo now has all the pull...as long as you're dating the top guys....Nikki, Brie, and Jo jo will never get into trouble...as for the others, oh well for them...Brie doesn't strike me as a gold digger though, she was with Bryan after he barely debuted in the WWE, so he wasn't a top guy back then....the others? well, gold digger city.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> don't you love how Jo Jo is politicking backstage by dating Orton? she's a 19 year old newbie and shes dating a guy that can be her older brother...gross! also, Eva Marie must be pissed, because Jo Jo now has all the pull...as long as you're dating the top guys....Nikki, Brie, and Jo jo will never get into trouble...as for the others, oh well for them...Brie doesn't strike me as a gold digger though, she was with Bryan after he barely debuted in the WWE, so he wasn't a top guy back then....the others? well, gold digger city.


How is it gross to date someone who (agewise) could be your older brother?
Jojo is 19 years old, so technically anyone who is 20 years old could be her older brother, would that be gross as well?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

to me it is because my niece is a teenager, so of course personally i'm disgusted by it..and its wrong. Orton has a daughter....and if you're dating someone barely over 10 years older than your daughter, thats nasty....if a 33 year old dated my young niece i'd kill them.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> don't you love how Jo Jo is politicking backstage by dating Orton? she's a 19 year old newbie and shes dating a guy that can be her older brother...gross! also, Eva Marie must be pissed, because Jo Jo now has all the pull...as long as you're dating the top guys....Nikki, Brie, and Jo jo will never get into trouble...as for the others, oh well for them...Brie doesn't strike me as a gold digger though, she was with Bryan after he barely debuted in the WWE, so he wasn't a top guy back then....the others? well, gold digger city.





markedfordeath said:


> to me it is because my niece is a teenager, so of course personally i'm disgusted by it..and its wrong. Orton has a daughter....and if you're dating someone barely over 10 years older than your daughter, thats nasty....if a 33 year old dated my young niece i'd kill them.


What if someone who is only one year older than your niece dated her?
Would you still kill him?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what does a year older have to do with this? its 14 years..it makes Orton look bad and you know it.....he has a daughter, just got divorced....and he's rebounding with a 19 year old...and he has two wellness violations? this guy is not a winner at all, he has issues..if you can't see the problem, i feel bad for your children in the future.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> what does a year older have to do with this? its 14 years..it makes Orton look bad and you know it.....he has a daughter, just got divorced....and he's rebounding with a 19 year old...and he has two wellness violations? this guy is not a winner at all, he has issues..if you can't see the problem, i feel bad for your children in the future.


I don't think anyone's arguing that Orton doesn't have issues, but I don't see why you have to shame Jojo for going after him.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its just very suspect when the Divas date the top guys...because come on, that's totally politics...Triple H started it though...I have no doubts Triple H is really in love with Steph, but still, when you see that they dont' get into trouble when things happen, that tells you all you need to know..like since WWE is a PG show, and Brie Bella had her nipple pop out on live tv, they just gave her a slap on the wrist....didn't fire her or anything..and why would they? Daniel Bryan would be unhappy...you can't make your top babyface unhappy.....also, I know Brie and Bryan love each other, and their scenario is different because Bryan wasn't even a mid carder when they started dating, but still, the fact that Brie didn't get fired for that, tells you all you need to know for when you date the top guys in the business.....Naomi and Natalya would get fired right away, since their boyfriends are super low on the card. its all politics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Since when do divas get fired for an accidental wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't recall them ever getting fired for a accidental nip slip.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I happened to catch this show for the first time earlier today and came to the realization that the Bella Twins are actually really fucking fine.... same goes for the chick with the red hair who I've never seen before, Eva Marie is her name I believe.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> its just very suspect when the Divas date the top guys...because come on, that's totally politics...Triple H started it though...I have no doubts Triple H is really in love with Steph, but still, when you see that they dont' get into trouble when things happen, that tells you all you need to know..like since WWE is a PG show, and Brie Bella had her nipple pop out on live tv, they just gave her a slap on the wrist....didn't fire her or anything..and why would they? Daniel Bryan would be unhappy...you can't make your top babyface unhappy.....also, I know Brie and Bryan love each other, and their scenario is different because Bryan wasn't even a mid carder when they started dating, but still, the fact that Brie didn't get fired for that, tells you all you need to know for when you date the top guys in the business.....Naomi and Natalya would get fired right away, since their boyfriends are super low on the card. its all politics.


What the hell are you even talking about now?

You are just speaking in demented tongues just like the good sis Cameron.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What the hell are you even talking about now?
> 
> You are just speaking in demented tongues just like the good sis Cameron.


CHURCH


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't know if it's been posted yet:


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet:


Damn I need to get that done!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

BRO! i wanna smash all deez damn diva broads


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

foreal z from kc fam. fo real.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Nikki: "We have 2 minutes before dinner "
John: "Aha"

:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Clem said:


> Nikki: "We have 2 minutes before dinner "
> John: "Aha"
> 
> :lmao











"You got THREE minutes now John!"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:lmao john's reaction to "i'm more flexible now"


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

"2 minutes? I only need 30 seconds!" :cena3


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Clem said:


> Nikki: "We have 2 minutes before dinner "
> John: "Aha"
> 
> :lmao


Come on man he only needs 5 moves to finish up :cena2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Thought her leg problem injury happened in the match. Didn't know it's basically been bugging her for 11 years. Just goes to show what she sacrifices for this business.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> its just very suspect when the Divas date the top guys...because come on, that's totally politics...Triple H started it though...I have no doubts Triple H is really in love with Steph, but still, when you see that they dont' get into trouble when things happen, that tells you all you need to know..like since WWE is a PG show, and Brie Bella had her nipple pop out on live tv, they just gave her a slap on the wrist....didn't fire her or anything..and why would they? Daniel Bryan would be unhappy...you can't make your top babyface unhappy.....also, I know Brie and Bryan love each other, and their scenario is different because Bryan wasn't even a mid carder when they started dating, but still, the fact that Brie didn't get fired for that, tells you all you need to know for when you date the top guys in the business.....Naomi and Natalya would get fired right away, since their boyfriends are super low on the card. its all politics.


Ellipses are not adequate replacements for commas and full stops. I hope you know how fucking dumb you sound for suggesting terminating someone's contract is an appropriate response to having their top slip. That's really, incredibly retarded.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Cena is awesome.*


markedfordeath said:


> don't you love how Jo Jo is politicking backstage by dating Orton? she's a 19 year old newbie and shes dating a guy that can be her older brother...gross! also, Eva Marie must be pissed, because Jo Jo now has all the pull...as long as you're dating the top guys....Nikki, Brie, and Jo jo will never get into trouble...as for the others, oh well for them...Brie doesn't strike me as a gold digger though, she was with Bryan after he barely debuted in the WWE, so he wasn't a top guy back then....the others? well, gold digger city.


*I don't have doubts about Nikki being a golddigger, as if she's the only girl in the world that finds power and success on a muscular, handsome man attractive, but JoJo still seems a little too naive for her to play games like that. It isn't that big of a stretch to assume that they both like each other. Even if she was being a golddigger, she couldn't keep her emotions in check with Justin Gabriel of all people, so she'd probably slip up trying anything sneaky on Randy.*


markedfordeath said:


> to me it is because my niece is a teenager, so of course personally i'm disgusted by it..and its wrong. Orton has a daughter....and if you're dating someone barely over 10 years older than your daughter, thats nasty....if a 33 year old dated my young niece i'd kill them.


*There's nothing wrong with 2 consenting adults dating each other. Just because he has a daughter doesn't mean he can't date young girls. I'm sure Randy, and every other man on Earth, would much rather date an athletic 19-20 year old that is probably open to new things than ladies his age, 33, who are past their prime, know it, and would probably push for marriage.
*


MrSmallPackage said:


> What if someone who is only one year older than your niece dated her?
> Would you still kill him?


*Good point.*



markedfordeath said:


> its just very suspect when the Divas date the top guys...because come on, that's totally politics...Triple H started it though...I have no doubts Triple H is really in love with Steph, but still, when you see that they dont' get into trouble when things happen, that tells you all you need to know..like since WWE is a PG show, and Brie Bella had her nipple pop out on live tv, they just gave her a slap on the wrist....didn't fire her or anything..and why would they? Daniel Bryan would be unhappy...you can't make your top babyface unhappy.....also, I know Brie and Bryan love each other, and their scenario is different because Bryan wasn't even a mid carder when they started dating, but still, the fact that Brie didn't get fired for that, tells you all you need to know for when you date the top guys in the business.....Naomi and Natalya would get fired right away, since their boyfriends are super low on the card. its all politics.


*You think someone should get fired because something they have no control over, a nip slip, occured? Do you realize how stupid that sounds?*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its a PG product and it was live TV...people have been fired for a lot less than that...and she didn't even get yelled at or anything apparently..the next day she was laughing about it in an interview.....just saying, they play favorites a lot....if that was Tamina or Layla they'd be fired.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If her dress slips fuck is she supposed to do? These things happen, not like she went and got her tits out on purpose. Seriously wardrobe malfunctions have happened plenty of times over the years and too my memory not a single diva has ever been fired because of it. Would be stupid to do so and WWE would get sued quite easily for it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> its a PG product and it was live TV...people have been fired for a lot less than that...and she didn't even get yelled at or anything apparently..the next day she was laughing about it in an interview.....just saying, they play favorites a lot....if that was Tamina or Layla they'd be fired.


fpalm *If you're going to say people have been fired for once, then give an example. FYI, Layla shakes her ass everytime she's in the ring, so I highly doubt they would fire her over an ACCIDENTAL wardrobe malfunction. This isn't rocket science. For most of us, at least.*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Phew wrestling new is on fangirl rage fire over Jojo and Orton. I don't get why its such a big deal with 2 legal consenting adults. Just let them play our their little storyline, the thirst in some fangirls and guys is crazy. 

Sad to say, I've been find Total divas more entertaining than more things on raw. How many episodes does this season run for? I hope this weeks isn't the last one.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally got around to watching last weeks show. I thought it was highly entertaining and overall just very fun. The Bella's grow on me every week. 

Nikki >>>>>>>>>

#briemode


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Get those fucking handcuffs off of me, I might just scream 

:lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope Brie Bella gets involved in this Triple H/ Bryan thing...that would be kind of golden if she got kidnapped or held against her will or something.


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

Dat JoJo kiss tho... and then when he did that.... uggh I wanted to go find her and give her a hug.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS (SEASON 1) - ANTICIPATION STATION*



markedfordeath said:


> they hooked up during the Dolph Ziggler feud in late 2010....it was when he was US champion and they were in a storyline together where they'd follow him to the ring during his matches.....Nikki said in an interview that they'd be off camera after the backstage skits and they'd be flirting in the corner and talking....so even though Brie says she loves lumberjacks, she fell for him way before that.


Oh, I thought they've been dating since 2011?

Also, in reference to Cena/Nikki: Poor Ziggler. :lmao Oh well, he's better off with AJ.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

well the evidence actually is on the show itself as well....the very first episode when Brie introduced him....the first episode takes place a month away from Wrestlemania 29 and Brie was in one of the confessional interviews saying that her boyfriend's name is Bryan Danielson, known as Daniel Bryan in the WWE and they've been together 2.5 years....do the math, that's September of 2010. Nikki only dates the muscular guys any way.....typical California girl actually..her growing up on the beach and all...it makes sense.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> well the evidence actually is on the show itself as well....the very first episode when Brie introduced him....the first episode takes place a month away from Wrestlemania 29 and Brie was in one of the confessional interviews saying that her boyfriend's name is Bryan Danielson, known as Daniel Bryan in the WWE and they've been together 2.5 years....do the math, that's September of 2010. Nikki only dates the muscular guys any way.....typical California girl actually..her growing up on the beach and all...it makes sense.


*Oh no! Because the LARGE MAJORITY of girls don't like muscles.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've just now caught up with last weeks episode. Overall I thought it was entertaining and more fun than previous episodes.

Some thoughts:

- JoJo is a naive little girl who shouldn't even be in the business yet. 
:lol at her date with Gabriel when she couldn't even have a alcoholic drink because she's underage. 

- Vincent is terrible but actually made me laugh a few times when he was drunk embarrassing Cameron in front of everyone.

- Natalya and Tyson are so boring, that's why they're perfect for each other.

- Eva Marie is fucking hot

- The Bella Twins were the highlight of this episode from Brie's ''Brie mode'' to Nikki falling over drunk which was hilarious.








Muta said:


> I happened to catch this show for the first time earlier today and came to the realization that the Bella Twins are actually really fucking fine.... same goes for the chick with the red hair who I've never seen before, Eva Marie is her name I believe.


Damn right.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> well the evidence actually is on the show itself as well....the very first episode when Brie introduced him....the first episode takes place a month away from Wrestlemania 29 and Brie was in one of the confessional interviews saying that her boyfriend's name is Bryan Danielson, known as Daniel Bryan in the WWE and they've been together 2.5 years....do the math, that's September of 2010. Nikki only dates the muscular guys any way.....typical California girl actually..her growing up on the beach and all...it makes sense.


I feel like you need to talk to a professional about your problems with women.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckery. This beautiful fuckery .


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1) Eva has an iPhone
2) She's driving while occupied with her phone
3) She took her hands off the wheel because she went all girly with excitement


Oh dear.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ditching football for Total Divas. I regret nothing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

In for Total Divas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vincent is becoming my #1 heel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booger Sugar Vinny.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vincent is too good to be true.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's her name's weave is laid. Finally.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Coked-up Vinny. My second-favorite new character after creeper Jaret.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

lol Vinny is the goat troll to Ariane


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rob Macyintre.

Wow, Cena's been friends with this guy ever since High School.

#BFF


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vincent's such a bitch. "How come I'm not invited?" CAUSE YOU'RE A FUCKING TOOL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuckin' Ariane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki's thirsty ass is everything.
Go on with your side piece self.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Believe me Ariane, nobody's replacing your crazy ass.

Love the fave enthusiasm/hate looks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's her name's weave is not laid anymore.

Bitch you're 12, that's why you aren't getting noticed.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ariane is so annoying


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eva looked like she dove face first into a makeup store


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So JoJo couldn't sing in tune for shit?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...She can sing.

Wait, did she sing at the Summerslam opening?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't tell me she doesn't look like Emanuelle Lewis.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jo-Jo your such a sweet young lady


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

jo jo is good looking, but she is nowhere near as thick as eva.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I really hate the parts where they focus on these two newbies. It angers me how I don't give two shits about them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You can't tell me she doesn't look like Emanuelle Lewis.


NO! 

*I HATE YOU!* (But I still love you)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck do you have a good weave in only one scene?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Vincent isn't dropped by the end of this show I'll be disappointed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH SNAP unk


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"You guys, Vinny wants to do a line of coke off my ass. Like that's next level stuff idk if I'm ready"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

John walked into my life :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Why is she with him if she does not love him?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> John walked into my life :lmao


:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> John walked into my life :lmao


:cena3


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

:datass damn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The pretty face stays, though so it's okay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki dear, no one is looking at your face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ELBOWS AND KNEES.*
(Cena and Nikki)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

richyque said:


> Why is she with him if she does not love him?


She seems to only be in for the fame and fortune.

She just needs DAT BODYGUARD.


..Which seems to be Vincent.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Naomi?!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Anything significant happen before Nikki injured her leg? Just tuned in.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva's maxim shoot. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Where is Naomi?!!


This!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eva. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Anything significant happen before Nikki injured her leg? Just tuned in.


1) Eva was offered a Maxim Photoshoot opportunity
2) That black girl.. Oh wait, Ariane.. I think her name is Ariane.. Anyways, that black girl said she doesn't love Vincent yet
3) Vincent wants that black girl to meet his family
4) Nikki offered to have nasty sex with John before dinner


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That look Nikki threw that Cena fan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone else notice the HEAVY amount of small talk between people on this show? It just hit me.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

:mark: :mark: eva is so hot


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Her dream is to be in Maxim? Go back to modeling bitch.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Dat Eva! :yum:

Dat Cena givin advice!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> You can't tell me she doesn't look like Emanuelle Lewis.


:lmao

I went into JoJo's tag on Tumblr because I wanted to find a gif of her failing at walking on RAW and instead I found:










90% of the tag is the thirst for Randy Orton compelling people to denydenydeny that he and JoJo are a thing. Bless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena adds doctor to his list of accolades in this show.

A dog getting a manicure? The hell is going on?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Babe, I'm talkin. Can I have your attention?" :lmao:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Her dream is to be in Maxim? Go back to modeling bitch.


Isn't the whole point of being a diva is to make it in mags like Maxin?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ariane would rather focus on her fucking hot dog's pink ass nails THEN TO TALK TO HER MAN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoJo PLEASE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emanuelle is pressed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoJo doesn't want to be a sidekick anymore.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wedding? what?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, Cameron has already skyrocketed to the top of my shitlist. Such an annoying twat.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

JoJo seems very ungrateful


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a feeling the whole reason she got with Orton was to surpass Eva. She's taking the easy route to the top.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a diva is to make it in mags like Maxin?


I'm pretty sure Paige's and AJ's goals are not about being in Maxim.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The Giants better not get blown out. I do NOT want to watch this fucking show to close out my Sunday.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I'm pretty sure Paige's and AJ's goals are not about being in Maxim.


Probably cause they don't have a pre-teen version of Maxim.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton better get on this show. For realz.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Isn't the whole point of being a diva is to make it in mags like Maxin?


I thought the whole point of being a Diva was to give the wrestling fans something to masturbate about? Oh and "try" (and sometimes succeed) to be entertaining for 5-15 minutes.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see orton introduced into the show since he's banging jojo. His personality will really put a spark into the show rton2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Can't wait to see orton introduced into the show since he's banging jojo. His personality will really put a spark into the show rton2


His talking head intro:

"My name...is Randy Orton. I am....dating...JoJo."


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

NO TRINTY, WE DO NOT WANT FUCKING SINGING ANS DANCING IN THE WWE YOU TWAT.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, I love Trinity!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally....Naomi!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Trinity, you were responsible for that abortion of a "singing" moment? Shame.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This dumb bitch JoJo.
Naomi just took your shine. This ignorant ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And they got literally the worst dancing fan in the world for that shot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't laugh just now.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao Jon Uso is definitely my favorite on this show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

You can tell Jimmy knows what a bad idea JoJo singing is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Orton better get on this show. For realz.


He is going to crush JoJo's hopes and dreams of living and he will have no fucks to give. 

It must happen.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

More Ariane and Vinny plz.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

She's talking about her broken bone but all I can think about is my bone because those fuckin titties in her interview


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki Nikki Nikki...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

She thought Justin blew her off. Just wait til Orton sinks his hooks in.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nattie sits so close to the steering wheel lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That's what happens when you live with a 12-year-old. Put her in time-out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Are Orton and Jojo legit dating or is that just speculation?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> She thought Justin blew her off. Just wait til Orton sinks his hooks in.


This


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

H.I.M. said:


> Are Orton and Jojo legit dating or is that just speculation?


It doesn't matter. She thinks it's real because he said hi to her.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

#no


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow this should of replaced the current theme...

Wait, they're singing now.

Nevermind.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Are Orton and Jojo legit dating or is that just speculation?


Well jojo is literally the only person orton follows on twitter, so it's pretty serious.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Her dad though :lmao:lmao


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Now I know why they sounded out of tune lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would this be a good idea.
Why is their studio near Hunts Point where the hookers slobs knobs?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Trinity's dad. :lol MA BOY.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CLASSIC!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It doesn't matter. She thinks it's real because he said hi to her.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

jo jo, get a gimmick and learn how to cut a promo.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

More Trinity's dad, less Vincent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SHE DONE FUCKED UP NOW. Shouldn't have been honest.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE TALK*​


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Vincent should just trade Ariane for JoJo and everyone gets happy. JoJo was ready to have kids with Justin like 4 days in.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JoJo should be focusing more on the wrestling rather than becoming the Ariana Grande of wrestling.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And this is why I don't allow parents to be involve in my relationship.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vincent gonna get buried


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I am Armenian and I didn't understood what just happened.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

She's pregnant!

I'm calling it now. Screw the obvious choice

#SWERVE

..Horrible choice, I know. But hey!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If she's pregnant, I'm gonna laugh so hard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I really kind of hope Randy makes JoJo his child bride. I need the laughs.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> If she's pregnant, I'm gonna laugh so hard.


and it's not his. It's Sebastian's! :russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Couldn't care less.
It's couldn't care less. Jesus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

On Superstars...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Now its all making sense, why jojo would shaq up with randy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> and it's not his. It's Sebastian's! :russo


The next Edge/Matt/Lita! BOOK IT. :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She just couldn't leave it as "where are we?"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh boy...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Surprise ring shopping is never good.

This oblivious motherfucker right here.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Vincent, what are we gonna do with you? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope she dumps him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ariane is entering....










mode.
​


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> Oh Vincent, what are we gonna do with you? :lmao


Buy him some more coke?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's gonna snort coke off tons of strippers now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vincent gonna run in and beat tons of funk down and pile drive Cameron on raw tomorrow and cut an intense promo about how she did this to them and how he's gonna ruin her life


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna give you this break...but I'm gonna stalk your ass.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Were they just dry humping?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vincent going for that face turn.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's right Gurl...break out the tears to get out of marrying this idiot!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"My wrestling career is over." Yeah, like you were gonna be the next Shawn Michaels.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

DAT ass on Ariane Andrew!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nikki's career is over?!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cameron and Naomi both have amazing asses.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Nikki's career is over?!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> "My wrestling career is over." Yeah, like you were gonna be the next Shawn Michaels.


Tomorrow night on RAW:

"I lost my smile." - Nikki "The Showstopper" Bella


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Cameron and Naomi both have amazing asses.


I prefer Camerons to naomi.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ Cameron being the "talker" of the group.

Vince McMahon cameo. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

richyque said:


> I prefer Camerons to naomi.


:bosh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT VINCE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Random Vince appearance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Most Total Diva of All Time, Vincent K. McMahon


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinny Mac! Jesus he looked tired as fuck.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Vince!!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Naomi, just go solo. You're too amazing to get stuck with this shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> "My wrestling career is over." Yeah, like you were gonna be the next Shawn Michaels.


----------



## VictorVerzion5 (Jul 5, 2013)

That fake crowd pop lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Vinny Mac! Jesus he looked tired as fuck.


Doesn't he only sleep like 3 hours a night?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Jojo had to make her debut on Main Event?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait for the McMahon's reality show :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE GOAT*










​


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL They told her Main Event was live

DON'T EVER LET THEM SING AGAIN.

Even Jane Geddes was shitting herself.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol main event is not live you dumb Bella


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Even worse the second time. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie and Jane's faces. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

Dead.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus FUCK did that actually happen? That was awful, holy shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They look like fucking hoes up there :kobe


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn that was bad. Never saw it till now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GOAT singing there


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah that was terrible Jo-Jo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!"*

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fireworks for Main Event?? Nothing for Raw??


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That was tna acting worthy right there!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eva - That's what you get for trying to be anything but a sidekick.

Cringing the whole time listening to that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was........hmm. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ksi2


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lol main event is not live you dumb Bella


Im sure she was fucking with her head. Sound like it worked.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, it was a train wreck, Ariane.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I counted 6 "like"s in this 20 second segment.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Jo jo next move to get in the business is?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did I just hear Vickie screaming in the background?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

richyque said:


> Jo jo next move to get in the business is?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

VINCENT DONE MURDERED THAT BITCH!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaret vs. Tyson Kidd? :lmao :mark: :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JO-JO GETTING BIG NEXT WEEK :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jaret the creeper at Nattie's wedding will be great.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Jarret returns :mark:


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Damn, next episode looks good.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh shit, Jaret vs Tyson next week.

Decent episode. Probably my least favorite (not a bad thing considering how good TD has been) and it needed more Bryan.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

JoJo :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoJo gonna get them knee pads out for the Viper.
Dat come up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jaret gon' to fuck this wedding up.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh shit, the series continues next week? I thought it was the "mid-season" finale tonight.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Total Divas here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-total-divas-episode-7-review.html

Overall thoughts: Eh. I'm glad it's over with. Not the worst ep, not the best ep, but it was closer to the worst than the best. Mark made WWE look like a bunch of weasel's though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"I barely have 30 minutes to scratch my ass!" - Ariane "Socrates" Andrew :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

marked for dat kevin dunn cameo


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually for the first time, found Ariane somewhat tolerable..that guy Vincent is a creep! He looks like a wife beater, good for her for being hesitant....Am I the only one that has noticed this? that Bryan is the only person from the show that isn't in every episode? are they not showing him for a reason? the dude is hilarious! Naomi, Brie are cool....Eva Marie seems like a cool person in real life.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sorry but Nikki looks like a clown in the part where The Bellas, Nattie, Naomi, Cameron, JoJo & Eva are talking about the Maxim thing. She has too much makeup on IMO. She always looks weird when she wears too much makeup, but for some reason Brie doesn't. Maybe it's because she has stronger facial features?

And the hairstyle looks weird.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tyson Kidd gonna be jobbing to Jaret next week :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

no Bryan means the show sucks..he adds to it...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> no Bryan means the show sucks..


then don't watch. you'd be doing everyone a favor.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So from the looks of the teaser for next Sunday's episode, both Eva and JoJo turned heel.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Cycloneon said:


> :ksi2


what the fuck i'm watching?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

:wyatt

YOU FUCKERS FORGOT THE BIGGEST CAMEO OF ALL TIME.

:wyatt


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I marked out when I saw Vince pass by the ladies.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Vinnie Mac is the GOAT when it comes to suits 

Vincent is infuriating... Seriously just :gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Crozer said:


> :wyatt
> 
> YOU FUCKERS FORGOT THE BIGGEST CAMEO OF ALL TIME.
> 
> :wyatt


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

It would be even funnier If that's Stephenie :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Poor Jo Jo, I actually like her. That just did not work, she's just a young lass. Oh well, did she not end up singing the anthem at some ppv?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ she sang the anthem to kick off SummerSlam (well after The Miz introduction)


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

That's right, I knew I saw it somewhere


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DAT VINCE IN DAT YELLOW SUIT 

:vince2

I love how all 3 of them shit a brick when he walked by. He really must be like a God back there to everybody. 

I'm flat out a Nikki Bella fan now. She's awesome. Both of the Bella's are actually. 

Shit is going DOWN at this wedding with Tyson and Jaret. Can't wait for that. 

How many episodes are left, does anybody know? I never want it to end :lol.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Bella's are fucking booooring! This 'storyline' is rubbish whether it's fake or not.
The Funkadactyls are awesome, Arianne or whatever her name is has been entertaining from day dot.
Jojo hopefully gets sacked soon, not even just boring but acts like a silly kid.
Nattie and Tyson should be good next week.
Eva Marie is the shit, got me don't know how to act.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Jojo shouldn't act like that just because Eva got a lucky break, she should be happy for her and just try to then focus on her career instead of acting all bitter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> DAT VINCE IN DAT YELLOW SUIT
> 
> :vince2
> 
> ...


Next week was suppose to be the season finale but since the ratings have been good, they are filming 6 more episodes for a November premier.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Meh episode.

Oh and fake tits are literally the worst thing a woman can do to herself. The Red hair looks hideous too, it's like her scalp is painted on.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Jammy said:


> Meh episode.
> 
> Oh and fake tits are literally the worst thing a woman can do to herself. The Red hair looks hideous too, it's like her scalp is painted on.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Probably my least favorite episode so far. Mostly because it was focusing on Ariane and Vincent too much; I feel like those 2 are better in small doses. 

I was happy to see that they acknowledged Jojo's poor performance instead of glossing over it.

Lack of Bryan was disappointing but Vince's cameo kind of made up for it. Next week looks great, seems like everyone's attending the wedding. :mark:

Hopefully next weeks episode is a little longer since it's the finale. I seriously can't get enough of this show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the Talent Relations woman Jane needs to throw on some glittery booty shorts and show them how it's done.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Clem said:


> Probably my least favorite episode so far. Mostly because it was focusing on Ariane and Vincent too much; I feel like those 2 are better in small doses.


Ariane is best in no doses at all. She's the most infuriating part of Total Divas, and that's saying something.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Ariane is best in no doses at all. She's the most infuriating part of Total Divas, and that's saying something.


I actually hate her more than I hate Nikki, and THAT'S saying something.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone's reactions when they sang on Main Event :lmao I need a gif of all that. Yeah, that was undeniably bad. Personally, I think Jojo's a good singer and did a solid job singing the national anthem at SummerSlam but that Tons of Funk song was just....

Dat Jaret vs Tyson :mark:

BTW, does anyone know what the technical term for when Jojo makes her voice fluctuate? Like when she goes all "yyyeeeeaaaaahhhhh" and her pitch/tone/whatever kind of wavers and shakes? I think she's really good at that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will watch the new episode later before RAW.



ScottishJobber said:


>


:lol



Clem said:


> Probably my least favorite episode so far. *Mostly because it was focusing on Ariane and Vincent too much*; I feel like those 2 are better in small doses.


Ugh, that doesn't sound good. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vincent's voice makes me want to punch babies. It's like he has some really stupid accent 25% of the time. "Baaaabe, wait babe. Look babe. Look at deeees (this). Ahghghahghahga, baaaabe." He reminds me of the jackass missing half a tooth that Stu Hart was torturing in "Wrestling With Shadows".


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they decide to give Vincent tv time over Bryan.. yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBEEEEEEE


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

There was a nice Vince McMahon cameo.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vincent's awesome. He looks like Steve Carrell's character in Despicable Me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> they decide to give Vincent tv time over Bryan.. yeah, that makes sense.


Dude, get over it. It's not called Total Bryan. Although, that is a show I would watch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The entrapment by Vinnie on Cameron was fucken hilarious. Surprise! we're engaged  I dunno man, I always heard that was meant to be more of a yes or no thing :lol


Starbuck said:


> DAT VINCE IN DAT YELLOW SUIT
> 
> :vince2
> 
> ...


Ten episodes a series iirc. I know, but next season will be here before we know it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Vincent's voice makes me want to punch babies. It's like he has some really stupid accent 25% of the time. "Baaaabe, wait babe. Look babe. Look at deeees (this). Ahghghahghahga, baaaabe." He reminds me of the jackass missing half a tooth that Stu Hart was torturing in "Wrestling With Shadows".


Of all the relationships on the show, this Vincent guy always makes it about himself. Its embarrassing. I think she loves her dog more than him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty pumped to see Tyson Kidd man up and have a little chat with Jaret. Wonder if there is going to be some hostility there.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

First of all the comments in this thread are just :lmao :lmao :lmao

You know when I first started watching this I thought that Eva Marie was the thirsty bitch. But, you see that JoJo, whether it's scripted or not, the fact that she thinks it's a good idea to link up with recently divorced Orton to advance her career. or maybe she thinks she's special or some ish, anyhoo what I'm saying is, Nikki girl you better watch your man honey before that four foot tall, flat chested girl gets in there :lol It's always the quiet ones.


Honestly I would cry too at the thought of marrying Vincent.

Trinity and Jon, love them!

Nikki is no where as close intellectually as Cena is and damn does it show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Episode 7 was average. I enjoyed the Eva Marie tv time, but the rest of the stuff sucked. Too much time dedicated to Ariane/Vincent and their stuff was boring and dragged, and The Funkdactyls/JoJo singing stuff was lame. JoJo being jealous of Eva is funny. The Bella Twins injury stuff was stupidly over-dramatized. Nikki: ''my career is over'' Doctor: ''after 12 weeks you should be back in the ring''. 

Highlight of the show was the Vince McMahon appearance. :vince 

Episode here for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cyon said:


> Everyone's reactions when they sang on Main Event :lmao I need a gif of all that. Yeah, that was undeniably bad. Personally, I think Jojo's a good singer and did a solid job singing the national anthem at SummerSlam but that Tons of Funk song was just....
> 
> Dat Jaret vs Tyson :mark:
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what the technical term for when Jojo makes her voice fluctuate? Like when she goes all "yyyeeeeaaaaahhhhh" and her pitch/tone/whatever kind of wavers and shakes? I think she's really good at that.


A trill.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jojo made the mistake of letting Trinity into the singing idea. Jojo can sing. The Funkadactyls were the one's stinking up the place, but when you're doing a trio, if even one fails, the whole thing fails. But anyone saying Jojo failed singing is blindly hating because it was obvious when they showed her soloing in the studio that the girl has some serious pipes (and chops). 

She redeemed herself at Summerslam though and proved her critics wrong.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I am so, so ready for Tyson and Jaret to go all Mark Darcy and Daniel Cleaver on this wedding.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good Guy John Cena taking time from his life to take pictures with his fans.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Its hard to believe Vincent is a real person. How can someone be so fucking stupid and annoying and not realize it?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Its hard to believe Vincent is a real person. How can someone be so fucking stupid and annoying and not realize it?


When that person dates someone just as stupid and as annoying who also doesn't seem to realize it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


>


i do remember that


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

tommay said:


>


So Tyson has a chance!? :yes


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ariane's confessions are actually making me like her. That reaction to vincent and his dad talking about marriage was hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The one thing that bugs me about this show is the cuts to the crowd going crazy when the divas come out. It will show the Funkadactyls coming out and it'll cut to the crowd showing a bunch of people screaming their heads off like they can't believe its really them. When in actuality no one gives a shit when any of them come out.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TOTAL DIVAS AUDIENCE HITS SERIES LOW
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-09-10 15:09:10
> 
> The 9/8 edition of Total Divas did 1,091,000 viewers which is by far its lowest number since debuting on E!


:romo


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> The one thing that bugs me about this show is the cuts to the crowd going crazy when the divas come out. It will show the Funkadactyls coming out and it'll cut to the crowd showing a bunch of people screaming their heads off like they can't believe its really them. When in actuality no one gives a shit when any of them come out.


Those shots are so cheesy plus make the WWE "universe" look like a bunch of complete morons.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That number is not surprising. The last episode was lackluster.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


>


I think this picture alone sums up why I like him. He may be annoying at times, but he's certainly a great character for the show, unlike my expectations of a non-wrestling partner being devoid of personality. Also, major props for putting up with Ariane so well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Those shots are so cheesy plus make the WWE "universe" look like a bunch of complete morons.


Go to 40:44 in this video and just look at those girls when the Funkadactyl's come out. Yeah i'm really sure people care that much about them...





Thats just trucking hilarious, you'd think The Rock came out or something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That number is not surprising. The last episode was lackluster.


I'd say SNF was a bigger factor though, imo.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

After AJ trashed the show and the divas on it last week on Raw is anyone really any surprise that the ratings are down this week? I'm not and it should be a wake up call that "worked shoots" are most times bad for business and this was one of those times.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Maybe I should uh put paints on my uh uh toe nails." I fucking hate Vincent.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Just now getting around to watching this week's episode. Maybe, Eva, you should drive with both hands on the wheel and get a Bluetooth or something? I was getting nervous just watching. . .


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else starting to like Ariane? She's still annoying as fuck around the other girls, but I feel bad for her during the Vincent scenes. Couldn't she do at least a little better?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Between Vincent and the story about dating the 41 year old, Arianne seems to make bad decisions with men.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm surprised Eva and Ariane dated outside the business...I mean WWE wrestlers make more money than the average guy, and since they're all mostly cute, they could get even the top guys.....so I guess i'm kind of impressed that not all the Divas are gold diggers.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm surprised Eva and Ariane dated outside the business...I mean WWE wrestlers make more money than the average guy, and since they're all mostly cute, they could get even the top guys.....so I guess i'm kind of impressed that not all the Divas are gold diggers.


Are you on that gold diggers shit again? I mean, if you dated somebody at your job, would she be a shelf-stocker groupie or a cashier gold digger?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The guy JoJo was with was a fucking idiot, she wasn't at WWE more than a week and he was already tired of not seeing her? and that damn guy shouldn't be breaking up with someone like JoJo chances are he'll never see another shooting star and get another wish granted. Seriously biggest idiot i've ever seen, did he not realize his gf was working for WWE? He broke up with a beautiful girl who's got a job thats gonna make her a shit ton of money, yep biggest idiot ever.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Gosh, John Cena. How are you such a good boyfriend?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm surprised Eva and Ariane dated outside the business...I mean WWE wrestlers make more money than the average guy, and since they're all mostly cute, they could get even the top guys.....so I guess i'm kind of impressed that not all the Divas are gold diggers.


:lmao 

does it ever occur to anyone that these Divas may just be thirsting after someone like Cena or Justin Gabriel because they're very attractive men? When you're on the road 300 days a year, sometimes you just need dat meat to get eaten tbqh.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm surprised Eva and Ariane dated outside the business...I mean WWE wrestlers make more money than the average guy, and since they're all mostly cute, they could get even the top guys.....so I guess i'm kind of impressed that not all the Divas are gold diggers.


Not gold diggers? Vincent's hella stupid but he was ready to throw down some cold hard cash on a setting or whatever. I think he makes some money or at least comes from it.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Vincent has natural charisma that The Rock could only dream of.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RKOAJ said:


> :lmao


Isn't the Orton and JoJo relationship just a rumor? If they are a couple it looks weird as hell, she looks like shes no older than 16 and Orton's old enough to be her dad.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont buy the rumor..the dude has a kid..it just makes him look bad.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

RKOAJ said:


> :lmao


Lmfao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Isn't the Orton and JoJo relationship just a rumor? If they are a couple it looks weird as hell, she looks like shes no older than 16 and Orton's old enough to be her dad.


Apparently she's the only one he's following on Twitter.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The optics of Orton banging out some girl born in 1994 are not good.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vincent looks like a god damn white shark.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> The guy JoJo was with was a fucking idiot, she wasn't at WWE more than a week and he was already tired of not seeing her? and that damn guy shouldn't be breaking up with someone like JoJo chances are he'll never see another shooting star and get another wish granted. Seriously biggest idiot i've ever seen, did he not realize his gf was working for WWE? He broke up with a beautiful girl who's got a job thats gonna make her a shit ton of money, yep biggest idiot ever.


They were definitely away from each other for more than a week; the interview with JoJo's mother can confirm that, as well. Even not taking her interview into account, one would have to be extremely naive to think that JoJo just arrived at WWE's doorstep and she was off to star on Total Divas.

Those two are still teenagers and are naive, as most teenagers are, so I'd give him a little more slack. Sure, Sebastian may be a little insecure, but while the we see JoJo as an extremely fortunate girl with an opportunity of a lifetime, to him she's just his high school sweetheart and the (former) love of his life.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I know the 1st season is still currently going but when will season 2 start after this?

When I heard they added new episodes for November or whatever, I presumed they'd start the next one in November.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jammy said:


> Meh episode.
> 
> Oh and fake tits are literally the worst thing a woman can do to herself. The Red hair looks hideous too, it's like her scalp is painted on.


Ngl, I prefer Eva's fake tits over Nikki's.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> i dont buy the rumor..the dude has a kid..it just makes him look bad.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh you.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Has there ever been a time in Orton's adult life when he _hasn't_ looked bad?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> Has there ever been a time in Orton's adult life when he _hasn't_ looked bad?


Redefining assholery seems to be his raison d'etre.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> As noted, the second half of season one of WWE Total Divas will begin airing November 17th. The show will then be airing at 9pm EST, an hour earlier than when it airs now.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#MXcVt1Ww0bFOcXUt.99


They are moving it an hour earlier, I'd say that's a sign of good faith.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...arren_Young_on_Ellen_Cameron_and_Vincent.html



> - WWE Total Divas stars Cameron and her boyfriend Vincent are celebrating their one-year anniversary this weekend.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Jo Jo suddenly wins the Divas title out of nowhere, guess we know why.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...arren_Young_on_Ellen_Cameron_and_Vincent.html


Aww shit, that means more Vincent. :no:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> i dont buy the rumor..the dude has a kid..it just makes him look bad.












Evidently having sex with a person of age is a worse offense than defecating in a purse.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Ngl, I prefer Eva's fake tits over Nikki's.


Eva's fake tits actually look really good. I am usually not a fan, but her in that white bikini...good lord


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Second_Fury_Video_SmackDown_Social_Score.html



> - The Boston Herald reports that John Cena and his family were filming the finale of WWE Total Divas at the famous Kowloon restaurant this past week.


if they are taping the finale already than the Divas Fatal Four Way will probably be the last thing they tape for the Finale.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki meets Cena's family


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

december_blue said:


> They are moving it an hour earlier, I'd say that's a sign of good faith.


Nah I just take it as either Keeping Up With The Kardashians finishes its 2nd half of its season by that point and E! needs a show with some name value to draw a decent number in that time slot


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Nikki meets Cena's family


Fitting in with the family -- one step closer to getting dat ring. :dance


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the Stewie impression.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That Stewie was damn good. Better than Seth MacFarlane's these days.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Fitting in with the family -- one step closer to getting dat ring. :dance


I'm rooting for her tbh. She's working for dat ring as if she's chasing a championship and I love her for it :lmao This show has really made me like her. She is a hot mess but I'll be damned if I don't throw up a fist-pump of solidarity if/when Cena eventually puts a ring on it.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder why she didn't show up at Natalya's wedding? Just to spend the day with Cena's family... Think this is a scripted bit.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Cant wait for the Tyson showdown.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

DAT uncomfortable look John Cena Sr gives his son's gay parter.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Anyone watching the finale? lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dexter just completely fucked with my emotions, I need some Total Divas in my life right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nattie's sister is named Muffy? Well.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Bo Dallas cameo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What happened prior to HHH, Steph, etc in the ring ringing the bell for the new Performance Center?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki's all about moving into that spot.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nikki acting like it's a difficult choice. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> Nikki acting like it's a difficult choice. :lol


Sorry Nattie, but your wedding ain't gonna get Nikki dat ring.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jojo is so butthurt.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoJo's bitchface is what childhood dreams are made of.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nattie's giving that "Fuck you" brush off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nattie's wedding can't be that important if she invited virtual strangers Eva Marie and Eva Marie to it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The way JoJo's been acting lately, the whole her/Randy Orton thing makes so much sense now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This show has made me like Brie Bella. Damn it.

What's with that weird voice-over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie says that in the mirror every day.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Who's that commentating?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the greatest come ups in the history of come ups since HHH/Steph and Michelle/Taker.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cameron's preg with the son of Satan.

lol @ if she ate some bad Chinese food.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> Who's that commentating?


Was it Alex Riley?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a booty faction consisting of Big E, Naomi, Maddox and RVD.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"What else could go wrong today"

*Jaret shows up to the wedding*

The wedding scene has the potential to be the GOAT of Total Divas if done right.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> "What else could go wrong today"
> 
> *Jaret shows up to the wedding*
> 
> The wedding scene has the potential to be the GOAT of Total Divas if done right.


I'm hoping TJ puts him in the sharpshooter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her cooch problems play no games.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The minor leagues.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I'm hoping TJ puts him in the sharpshooter.


It needs to go down like Zach vs Slater.

JoJo's heel turn = GOAT. Figured Eva would be the heel and JoJo the face.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JOJO WITH THE HEEL TURN OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus, is Jojo fucking 12?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoJo "This is a competition."
Eva "....You're supposed to be on my side" In her head she's saying, bitch you aren't winning anyway so be on my side. 

Eva will always treat this chick like Kelly Rowlands.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> Jesus, is Jojo fucking 12?


All signs point to yes, actually.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't take JoJo seriously trying to act angry.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Uh-oh Benoit's going to be there


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat Tampa weather. Home sweet home.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie may be part of the IBTC but she's still heads and shoulders above Chin.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinny the GOAT at the wedding!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hopefully Vincent is coked out of his mind again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That look Jon gave. Died.

Love Jaret slapping TJ on the shoulder like he's best friends even though he'd push him off a cliff just for a chance at Nattie.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That poor cat wants to be anywhere but there.

Also :lmao Nattie not wanting to fuck with Vincent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHO WEARS THAT TO A WEDDING?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinny with that cheesy ass grin, Mother Mercy. :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So there's no reveal to what was wrong with Cameron?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad to see Vinnie's return was on the B-role they didn't bother to show in full.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> So there's no reveal to what was wrong with Cameron?


Didn't they say it was pre-menstrual problems? Just more vag problems for Cameron always.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Benoit to ruin the wedding.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon's face :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao JARET PLZ :lmao :lmao :lmao 

This show couldn't be more scripted and I will never not love it for that. LAWD. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The way Jon just looked, holy shit. :lmao Jaret has a set of balls on him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao

"Nice meeting you Jaret" - Because you're going to die soon.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaret vs Kidd was disappointing.



NikkiSixx said:


> Didn't they say it was pre-menstrual problems? Just more vag problems for Cameron always.


Must've missed it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This wedding is everything :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao The fuck is Damien Sandow announcing this for? I can't. :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Sandow = :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the best :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

This is glorious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJ's face is just...a damn struggle of all struggles. Got damn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan looked so uncomfortable in that shot.

I need the second season to start next week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is like the worst final scene in a romcom ever I LOVE IT. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Malenko with the screw face. 

Justin's sitting behind JoJo. He must like her still!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WHY DO YOU HAVE THE DAMN CAT IN YOUR ARMS?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this ill fitting suit :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki's thirst is real. It's damn real.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoa, I've never noticed it before but Nikki kinda has a big chin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandow looks more like a butler then a wrestler.

I want a Jaret shot of him steaming in a corner.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandow is the master of ceremonies. This fucking makeshift wedding. I can't. 
:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol Sandow holding the mic like he does when he's in character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I will never hate Cena again, he's the fucking man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki is coming across as one of the final two contestants of Flavor or Rock of Love.
Seriously.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thirst works.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao "He's Mine."

Nikki ain't going for no Pre-nup.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You are a guest of the house, trick :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I wasn't expecting the reunion to air tonight. Christmas has come early!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my god Renee. :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

November 17th can't come soon enough with how good the preview looked.

"Surprise guest"

Hopefully it's Sebastian. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

An aftershow? Oh boy :lol


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Dude this is like Talking Dead Divas style


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena looks so like he doesn't want to be there, Jon is chill as fuck.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Good man Cena pulling out the prenup.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eva Marie talking bout THIS BUSINESS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Brie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoJo trying to steal Renee's spot now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol Absolutely nobody likes JoJo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Naomi. I love Naomi.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kidd :berried Jaret.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie just makes me sad. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandra's about to cut someone.

Need more of her and Trinity's dad in Season 2.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Even on the reunion, Sandra's all about throwing dat shade.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

John looks bored out of his fucking mind.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

#briemode = :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

No, they're supposed to be the perfect couple.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

ME > Brie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Renee Young is just plain delightful.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This after show is just as good as the show itself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

1. Jon/Trinity
2. Bryan/Brie


Dat awkward ass kiss :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

John really looks like he hates being there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the guys here

TJ- Stiff but happy
Jon- Completely chill
Cena - Robot mode

EDIT: That look TJ gave Nattie while Nikki was talking :lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

You can see Uso has a lot more charisma in real life and could play a much better character if they'd let him shed his "Maivia" gimmick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He said that with the quickness :lmao
Got damn :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

John Cena putting over the Divas more than he's ever put over any male talent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

As if the girls created the show :lmao
This Mr. Roboto bitch :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol And now he's cutting a promo building them up. Truly stupendous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jaret.
This show :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Jarret


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

I love how it just turned into Springer all of a sudden.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn was hoping for Sebastian.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't see the show but I'm watching the Reunion now. Jaret appearance :mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he peaced out :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandra booing :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That fat black lady REALLY hates Jaret.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaret/TJ at Mania 30 plz.

"Did you touch the boobs or not"
"But you want to"
"You wanna get naked with Nattie"
"I'm sure half the divas have a thing for Nattie"
"Wouldn't wanna bang Nattie"

This dialogue though


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi is amazing :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JARET FIRING SHOTS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The newbies are so unnecessary. 
Cameron too.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jaret :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

_"GOOD GAWD, GOOD GAWD.... That's it, he's dead!"_


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jaret's not going to let a little thing like marriage get in his way.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaret taking shots at Tyson's manhood by basically saying he can't satisfy her sexual needs. :lol


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Jaret taking shots at Tyson's manhood by basically saying he can't satisfy her sexual needs. :lol


Literally the worst thing you could say to a dude in front of his girl. lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The mom picking a hideous wedding dress is a staple in reality television.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena burying natties wedding


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Renée Young keeps her stage name on Total Divas?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's probably just gas. Fart bitch


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Damian Sandow surpasses Michael Hayes, Vince McMahon, Fandango and Chris Jericho as the best cameo of the season.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow being in character during the wedding made my night. It's like the man behind the character has truly transformed into it. It's amazing the amount of devotion he has to his character. 

With Jaret/TJ set, if they can get that Brodus/Vinnie feud back up and running, we've got our two Wrestlemania 30 main events.  :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FFS, Where is the download link?

There's usually a good link/torrent link for it around this time and the one I have has like 0 seeds.

*Edit:* Nevermind. :lol I need to start using TPB more often.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I need a booty faction consisting of Big E, Naomi, Maddox and RVD.


Leader of the faction: John Cena


----------



## BigShow4Life (Sep 14, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Damian Sandow surpasses Michael Hayes, Vince McMahon, Fandango and Chris Jericho as the best cameo of the season.


Agreed... I laughed my ass off...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

idk if you know this about me, but i don't fucking swear.


:ti @ the entire preview. ARIANE... NIKKI'S VIBRATOR... CENA/BRYAN


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Best cameo

Sandow
Vince
Michael Hayes

Pick


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TJ burying the fuck out of Jaret was great. Jimmy Uso stole the show though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TJ doing his jaret impersonation was great. laughed my ass off during the whole exchange.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Renée Young keeps her stage name on Total Divas?


I think they just don't bother with some people.

Didn't they still keep Johnny Curtis as Fandango on the show when he was on on Episode 2?

Oh + Renee looks incredible on the after-show part of the new episode.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> I think they just don't bother with some people.
> 
> Didn't they still keep Johnny Curtis as Fandango on the show when he was on on Episode 2?
> 
> Oh + Renee looks incredible on the after-show part of the new episode.


I'm assuming that if you aren't a regular on the show than you don't get your real name used. I don't think a non regular has had their real named used.Fandango,Jericho and sandow all had their stage names.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, man. I missed the after show. Is it uploaded anywhere yet? It sounds good.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

wait! so we're supposed to take this after party seriously? so Brie and Bryan have trouble NOT seeing each other? uhhh they're on the same show every single night and at tv live events lol bad acting! this whole after party is even scripted too.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I mean this show is fake, right?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> I mean this show is fake, right?


fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i can't tell anymore..i assume it is....i mean most of it anyway.....i find it hard to believe that Nattie would want another guy over TJ and that Bryan doesn't have time for Brie when they see each other all the time.....ugh this show is messing with my head.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody got links or are they not up yet?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> I mean this show is fake, right?


Nope, everything is real!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i can't tell anymore..i assume it is....i mean most of it anyway.....i find it hard to believe that Nattie would want another guy over TJ and that Bryan doesn't have time for Brie when they see each other all the time.....ugh this show is messing with my head.


who cares? just enjoy it for the GOAT show it is


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> I'm assuming that if you aren't a regular on the show than you don't get your real name used. I don't think a non regular has had their real named used.Fandango,Jericho and sandow all had their stage names.


Roman Reigns's real name was shown on that one episode he was on, which was odd. :lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Anybody got a link to the reunion show?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Linkage for last nights episode? Don't want to check the thread, as there will be spoilers.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Link: http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-total-divas-season-1-episode-8/


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I was more entertained by the promo for the future episodes rather than the one I was watching, I guess that's what promos are meant to do.

Looking forward for the future episodes.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sandow appearance :mark:
Hornswoggle appearance :jose

Caveman... 
Ariane...

The Beard :yes

The Neidhart beard :yes

Gizmo :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Was that Dean Malenko at the wedding or am I seeing things?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I loved last nights episode, sadly it was more entertaining than parts of NoC...But anyway I loved the reception where Brie caught the bouquet, the look on Bryans face was great. Also that preview with Nikki in a nurses outfit dayum


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Jojo thinks someone owes her something, stupid bitch. I'm sure she'll be the first to get released.

Fucking love Jaret, he's unaware of how absurd he is, comedy gold.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Total Divas here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-total-divas-episode-8-review.html

Overall thoughts: It was a show and I'm glad I get a break from it for a while.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> if Jo Jo suddenly wins the Divas title out of nowhere, guess we know why.


just snorted out loud when i read this. oh i cant wait to see randy on the show, this will be awesome.:clap


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

the wedding and the reception is just hilarious, everything about it. bryan (daniel bryan)'s face when he's clapping was truly the best facial expression ever, like he didn't want to be there and everything was just awkward. i don't like him as much as many people but damn he's one cool guy outside the ring.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The way Cena said his oldest brother's "Partner"... am I wrong in assuming that means his big brother's gay? Not that it matters, but in my experience otherwise people say "girlfriend" if not "wife". I just kinda noticed, was wondering if anyone knew. I'm nozy that way..

EDIT1: Green is def NOT JoJo's colour. If you know what I'm sayin'...

EDIT2: I guess my question got answered during that fam dinner.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> The way Cena said his oldest brother's "Partner"... am I wrong in assuming that means his big brother's gay? Not that it matters, but in my experience otherwise people say "girlfriend" if not "wife". I just kinda noticed, was wondering if anyone knew. I'm nozy that way..


Yes. The eldest Cena brother is gay. John actually brought it up when he was recording his support for Darren Young.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Yes. The eldest Cena brother is gay. John actually brought it up when he was recording his support for Darren Young.


Thank you for the affirmation!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! John Cena is just a major douche. Nikki in that nurse outfit though.

Jojo getting jealous of Eva? Is quite obvious Eva will be the bigger star since the beginning so I don't know why she is hating. She needs to accept the fact that she will always be a secondary diva.

I'm surprised TJ didn't kill Jaret. The dude straight up called him out in front of everyone.

Damien Sandow :lmao

The next half looks interesting. I don't know why Brie says Bryan got no time for her. They travel together.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think i'm most looking forward to seeing Ariane blow up over what i persume is a relatively small traffic deal.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I want Sandow to MC my wedding. That man is da bomb.com :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie is just being needy....her boyfriend is the new temporary top guy while her sister's boyfriend is out injured....meaning that Brie will reap all the benefits of her man getting a raise in pay, probably be able to restructure his contract to have his own tour bus or private jet and all the anemities that go with his stardom..she'll stop complaining once the raise comes lol and she spends time with him all the time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> Brie is just being needy....her boyfriend is the new temporary top guy while her sister's boyfriend is out injured....meaning that Brie will reap all the benefits of her man getting a raise in pay, probably be able to restructure his contract to have his own tour bus or private jet and all the anemities that go with his stardom..she'll stop complaining once the raise comes lol and she spends time with him all the time.


Why do you hate women so much?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

uhh was she not being needy or not? your idol even called her needy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't recall Joss Whedon calling her needy...


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

My favourite part of this show is when they pretend the crowds go wild during divas matches. Classic WWE editing.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ya gotta work the face, ya gotta work the camera


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Ariane overcame the odds against her stomach pains.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I Came To Play said:


> Ya gotta work the face, ya gotta work the camera


:lmao Every goddamn time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Ariane overcame the odds against her stomach pains.


Endometriosis is no joke, though. It's serious business misery - cysts and lesions and a risk of infertility and scar tissue on your organs around that area from all the disruption.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Why did they use Damien Sandow's wrestling name in the finale when he made his cameo? I thought they were using real names for Total Divas


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

All I got to say is

It's Damien Sandow, bitch :mark: :mark: :mark:

Loves how he keeps the kayfabe going 24/7


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Anybody got links or are they not up yet?







Gonna watch this now.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I Came To Play said:


> Ya gotta work the face, ya gotta work the camera


That and Jo Jo saying "that's how you do it!" 

Jo Jo, what exactly are you doing?

:lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

WWE needs to sign Vinny and Jarrett :mark:

Vinny + Jarrett = Ratings.

It what's best for business.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't really enjoy this one much, and apparently that's the last episode of the season so not the best way to end things. This episode had too many boring moments (mainly from Natalya) annoying moments like JoJo still being a complete jealous bitch, and ''I don't give a fuck'' moments like Ariane being rushed to hospital. Show got a bit better in the second half, Sandow's appearance at the wedding was hilarious and Jaret was entertaining when he was talking about the things he and Natalya were doing in front of TJ and everyone else.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this show worth a watch? When I first heard I about I assumed it to be another shit WWE production, but after watching the trailer in looks like it might be worth it? Not sure, but it seems to be getting a ton of attention on here so thought I'd ask.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone got a link to the party thing they did? 

Been watching this and suprisingly i like it thought it would be awful.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, watched the first episode. Not a bad show. Looks to be pretty decent. Eva Marie looks like a trouble making bitch, but she's still bad as fuck.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

TEHCOCK said:


> I think i'm most looking forward to seeing Ariane blow up over what i persume is a relatively small traffic deal.


The sign said YIELD you bitch! GIRL BYE


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

One question was that wedding legit as I don't see why you would have Vincent sitting front row at your wedding.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if wedding is legit then where's the Hart family?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Does any1 have a link for the REUNION show?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

BallinGid said:


> Does any1 have a link for the REUNION show?? Thanks in advance.





Mr Joe Perfect said:


> One question was that wedding legit as I don't see why you would have Vincent sitting front row at your wedding.


I remember reading that they got married a few weeks before and this one was just for total divas, hence why not all of Nattie's family was there.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The wedding was incredibly set-up so that's a bit of a shame. Sandow was hilarious though. Jim Neidhart sighting and Trent Barretta sighting :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> The wedding was incredibly set-up so that's a bit of a shame. Sandow was hilarious though. Jim Neidhart sighting and Trent Barretta sighting :mark:


I saw DH Smith too.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> One question was that wedding legit as I don't see why you would have Vincent sitting front row at your wedding.


A lot of times when people have made-for-tv-weddings, they actually have another ceremony privately at a later or prior date. 

Good episode. I thought the single funniest thing was Vincent randomly hanging out with the ladies upstairs while I presume Nattie was getting last minute ready. 

Brie's facial reaction when Jarrett started talking to TJ. 

TJ/Nattie's cat not wanting to be at the wedding. 

John Cena so damn charming and actually his family does seem interesting.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

i dont think that was the real wedding, its just for the show.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

the way damien sandow holding his mic and daniel bryan's facial expression the whole time during the wedding, just epic. the best moments on that show. brilliant how sandow kept his character in some way.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I love how much of an instigator Nikki is


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I imagine most relationships in the WWE being similar to JoJo's and Eva's relationship in that last episode, though probably more subtle. I hope we finally get to see TJ snap. Nikki doesn't belong in the Cena family.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Vincent causing Ariane that mad internal bleeding. Now we know why she stays with him!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Nikki seemed pretty bored at that family reunion lol and the reunion show itself seemed staged...they all seemed to be in character most of the time....


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> One question was that wedding legit as I don't see why you would have Vincent sitting front row at your wedding.


I'd have Vinny and Ariane in the front row of my wedding as a reminder of how good my relationship is in comparison


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Masked Janos said:


> Vincent causing Ariane that mad internal bleeding. Now we know why she stays with him!


He probably caused her some anal bleeding. :lawler.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wonder how much Bryan got laid Sunday night after winning the title lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't find the reunion show anywhere


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bella's are such a bust. Despite WWE trying to push them no one fucking cares. It's amazing really. *


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm surprised Brie doesn't get the yes chant when she's in the ring.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

checkcola said:


>


Oh shoot! :mark:


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


oh shoot eva has got heat now, she hasnt even done much training yet and she already has some enemies. good luck.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Gismo passed away?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the saddest thing I've seen in a long time. Poor guy has a tear  









natbynature No more tears, Gismo. No more pain. You'll always be my special boy. Proud of you for fighting so hard and for so long. You can never be replaced. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> John Cena putting over the Divas more than he's ever put over any male talent.


He's been awful even on Total Divas. Good guy Jawn who always knows the right things to say.











rzombie1988 said:


>


So stupid yet so funny. That cat's like "So, it's come to this."



Amber B said:


> Sandra booing :lmao


Sooooo needs a .gif!

This is all I could find but kinda funny











checkcola said:


> Man, I love how much of an instigator Nikki is


He's all like "Yeah, while TJ helplessly watches."

One of the highlights of Season 1 for me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This makes me so sad for Natty and poor Gismo:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

RIP Gismo.

You'll forever be in my heart as the ugliest cat I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I bet Jaret did it. He obviously always wanted to destroy Nattie's pussy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:bron3 gismo.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

^ :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can watch the After Show online? Links would be appreciated


----------



## HoganTheGOAT (Sep 19, 2013)

I really enjoyed the show. It's a standard Kardashian reality tv format, but it's still entertaining. I'd like to see more of the male wrestlers on the show. Though I know Brodus Clay has stated he does not want to be on the show for privacy reasons.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/W287m



> OFFICIAL DETAILS ON THE RETURN OF TOTAL DIVA
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-09-19 15:26:29
> 
> ...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

seems a bit odd that tyson would all of as sudden have a problem with Nattie in the ring with other stars.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL @ The EMT Scene

Putting her on a non rebreather for abdominal pain, Trinity doing the classic ghetto pronounciation of ambulance ("AMBUH-LANCE"), the fake sound effects (like we would leave the sirens running parked or pulling away from a scene for abdominal pain). So fake.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I would believe these upcoming episodes to be real...but they were filmed awhile ago, and i've seen the couples in interviews like a week ago and they do look like they're doing fine and getting along..so the fakery of Total Divas is mind blowing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> I would believe these upcoming episodes to be real...but they were filmed awhile ago, and i've seen the couples in interviews like a week ago and they do look like they're doing fine and getting along..so the fakery of Total Divas is mind blowing.






"TOTAL DIVAS' NOT FAKE!!!!" 
:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The aftershow was amazing.

CENA GOT CHEERED DURING HIS ENTRANCE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dunmer said:


>


:lmao EVERYBODY HATES JOJO! :lmao


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao EVERYBODY HATES JOJO! :lmao


Easy to see why - no talent, no class, and no clue. The latter point is not her fault - she's a 19 year old kid who has no place in the world she's in... she's clearly not that passionate about wrestling as she just wants valet time or to do her singing shit. And the texting while chatting is just plain rude!

I'd love to see who thought it was a good idea to hire her... she seems like a sweet girl at times but what place does she have on this show ahead of genuinely passionate women who've fought for years to get noticed and have their shot?

And I second the chap who asked about where we can watch the Aftershow? Can't find it anywhere.

One last point... how am I this addicted to this show?!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eva and JoJo are so not prepared for this business, especially JoJo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That wedding was so obviously fake. But why the fuck was Trent Barretta there? LOLOL Baffling


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I only watch one episode, and i really don't like it. I can't stand Jojo. :angry:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> I only watch one episode, and i really don't like it. *I can't stand Jojo.* :angry:


Then you're watching it right. Keep going and love it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jaret needs is his own show. How the hell you go into someones wedding and tell the groom I have been seeing your woman and texting and emailing her? :lmao


AND STOP HATING ON JO-JO PEOPLE! :cuss:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've gotten used to watching a new episode of this every week, but now we have to wait until November for new episodes... 



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> AND STOP HATING ON JO-JO PEOPLE! :cuss:


JoJo sucks.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Damn! John Cena is just a major douche. Nikki in that nurse outfit though.
> 
> Jojo getting jealous of Eva? Is quite obvious Eva will be the bigger star since the beginning so I don't know why she is hating. She needs to accept the fact that she will always be a secondary diva.
> 
> ...


*LOL. What a loser's mentality you have. You can't tell someone they need to accept being secondary/2nd best. I don't blame her for being jealous. The question is, can she channel that jealousy into motivation and start making moves? *



Masked Janos said:


> Easy to see why - no talent, no class, and no clue. The latter point is not her fault - she's a 19 year old kid who has no place in the world she's in... she's clearly not that passionate about wrestling as she just wants valet time or to do her singing shit. And the texting while chatting is just plain rude!
> 
> I'd love to see who thought it was a good idea to hire her... she seems like a sweet girl at times but what place does she have on this show ahead of genuinely passionate women who've fought for years to get noticed and have their shot?
> 
> ...


*Besides Natalya (who sucks at just about everything except technical wrestling) and Naomi (who just does flashy moves), no one on that show has any talent, class, or clue.
*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Jojo's fate is WWE ppv kick off singing/ring announcing type crap unless 

1.) they make her valet and do the evil heel taking advantage of the naive young lady type angle
or 
2.) she really picks up wrestling, but nothing I've seen or heard makes me think that will happen

They should have found some someone with some real talent to contrast Eva as the other newbie/rookie.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Last 3 episodes only got around 1mil while the first 6 got around 1.5 mil (that's a 33% decrease which is huge). Any guessed reason(s) for the dip?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

The NFL is back.

The first 2 weeks of Sunday Night Football and Total Divas 18-49 demo went down from where it was in the summer. Not a coincidence in my opinion.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Tits, Ass and :bryan


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

because of aj's pipebomb she buried it. I had noticed the week after speech that ratings declined. believe it nor not wwe does get a cut in revenue for that show. Who ever let aj do that pipebomb on it should be punished . It had so much momentum going in just for it to be cut just like that from john cena of the women's division
unk2


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Not enough Fandango.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Because Bryan hasn't been featured as much. His last big appearance was the Vegas episode (did a 1.5 while the following episodes got around a 1).


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Because it sucks


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Can you honestly just even look at the show and need to ask that question? Its lowest common denominator trash, of course viewership is dying.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

I watched one episode and was bored out of my mind. 

Oh you are pretty? Oh you have some drama in your life? Oh you have an amazing job? Oh you are jealous of your co workers cuz you think one is prettier? Get the fuck over it. Only sane one is Natty.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



D.B. Cooper said:


> The NFL is back.


Would have to be the right answer...

:lol if anyone thinks AJ's "pipebomb" "buried" the show and made people stop watching it.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Because the show that aired before Divas, "Keeping Up With The Kardashians" is E!'s highest-rated show and hasn't had new episodes for the last few weeks.

That loss and the NFL games airing at the same time have hurt the rating of Total Divas. 

But the lack of new Kardashians episodes as the lead-in is the main reason.

WWE's NOC PPV likely hurt the rating last week as well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

I just don't think anybody really cares about that show. It's not really a reality show, it's as scripted as wrestling actually is. And it's not must see TV.

Add in Sunday Night Football and the fact that 2 PPV's aired within the past month or so up against it, it's not really going to do strong numbers, especially when you're not given any reason to watch other than a potential boner.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> I just don't think anybody really cares about that show. It's not really a reality show, it's as scripted as wrestling actually is. And it's not must see TV.


But all reality shows (especially those on E!) are highly scripted, the people who watch them don't care.

Hell, they just shot the family Christmas episode of the Kardashians a couple of days ago.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

boner...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I watched one episode and was bored out of my mind.
> 
> Oh you are pretty? Oh you have some drama in your life? Oh you have an amazing job? Oh you are jealous of your co workers cuz you think one is prettier? Get the fuck over it. Only sane one is Natty.


Yeah, no. Natty is pretty fucking stupid herself when you watch the episodes.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

I would add that I think it will be in some serious jeopardy in it's next season. I think it's November it comes back. That will be 2 months of it off the air, which will allow the initial buzz to cool, and that will also be right in the middle of the NFL playoff push, not to mention Sunday night fall TV and new episodes of the Sunday night shows.

All 3 of those things were not happening when it premiered in the summer.

In the summer it had the perfect storm for success:

1. Something new so there was buzz
2. Kardashian show as a lead in
3. No NFL
4. No fall TV new episodes

Now all 4 of those things will be gone for season 2. And you've almost got a perfect storm for cancellation.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



KO Bossy said:


> Can you honestly just even look at the show and need to ask that question? *Its lowest common denominator trash,* of course viewership is dying.


So is Keeping Up With The Kardashians, but that show is successful enough to branch out into multiple series about any pair of people.

I'm not defending total divas, though. It didn't look anything short of your typical Kardashian-eske reality show.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Do the people who watch NFL really watch Total Divas?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



celticjobber said:


> But all reality shows (especially those on E!) are highly scripted, the people who watch them don't care.
> 
> Hell, they just shot the family Christmas episode of the Kardashians a couple of days ago.


You not understanding what I'm saying.

Total Divas is nothing more than storyline continuance from what's happening on RAW because they're not getting ample time to push the storyline on RAW and that's not really a good enough reason to watch, seeing as how you get Total Divas an hour a week, with the payoff being a 5-7 minute match/segment on the wrestling side.

So, what reason would somebody to have in watching something loosely based on the wrestling storyline, with the payoff coming on the wrestling program?

The show is only good for a boner and (for some people) jack material. And if you don't want that, what other reason is there to watch?



On the otherhand, the low rating means nothing because E always runs marathons of it's reality shows (I think Total Divas was Saturday or Sunday) and the show airs like 3 times on Sunday night.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *The question is, can she channel that jealousy into motivation and start making moves? *


Based on what we've seen...nope. :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Yeah, no. Natty is pretty fucking stupid herself when you watch the episodes.


Again, just watched the one.

Ummmmm who the fuck is the hot thick brunette on your sig? :bruce3


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Again, just watched the one.
> 
> Ummmmm who the fuck is the hot thick brunette on your sig? :bruce3


PM'ed you


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

1. Sunday Night Football
2. No Keeping up with Kardashian Whores as a lead in

/Thread


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> You not understanding what I'm saying.
> *
> Total Divas is nothing more than storyline continuance from what's happening on RAW because they're not getting ample time to push the storyline on RAW and that's not really a good enough reason to watch, seeing as how you get Total Divas an hour a week, with the payoff being a 5-7 minute match/segment on the wrestling side.*
> 
> ...


But Total Divas isn't a continuance of current WWE storylines, _at all_. 

It deals strictly with backstage drama or things that happen at home between the divas and their significant others. 

With the only in-ring clips usually being shit filmed especially for the show, and dumped onto Superstars and Main Event from several months ago.

I'm guessing you've never seen the show, or else it seems like you would know that.

Last week's episode was based around Natalya's wedding. 

The backstage "drama" surrounding the AJ Lee vs. Divas storyline won't be on the show until it returns in November, if at all.

As for attracting horny male viewers, that's pretty much exactly the opposite demo from what E! is going after.

Total Divas is aimed at female viewers. The bullshit drama between Nattie and TJ, Naomi and Jon, and the wacky shit Nikki Bella and Cameron do are meant to appeal to the women who watch.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*

Standard drop-off in viewership between people who just watched out of curiosity but then got bored of the show. 

I'd say it's done quite well all things considered.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



celticjobber said:


> But Total Divas isn't a continuance of current WWE storylines, _at all_.
> 
> It deals strictly with backstage drama or things that happen at home between the divas and their significant others.
> 
> ...



I know all the bullshit about Vincent being drunk and embarrassing Cameron or the time he wanted to fight Brodus. I've seen Uso flip out on Naomi. I've seen Bella mock her sisters weight. I've seen Justin Gabriel play Jojo to the left. I've seen Nattie's wedding, with cameos from David Hart Smith, Dean Malenko and Sandow's introduction. I don't need a recap from you telling me what I already know.

And what I already know is none of that can do a good job attracting non wrestling fans.

And what do we get in November? We get to see the Bella's reaction to Bryan vs. Cena and Nikki stress how much she wants to get married. Or whatever the shit with AJ Lee is going to lead to. All of which are occurrences that really do nothing in saying "this is a show you have to watch". If the entire plot of the show contained nothing about the actual wrestling program, it would be different.


Horny males are the exact opposite demographic E! wants, right? Tell be how that's been working out. Surely, with the return of football and eventual kick start of the fall lineup on the 4 major networks, what's the reason for their loss of viewers already? Surely, they're not going to increase viewers because regardless of a specific demographic they're going for, let's be honest, women want drama. They controversy, they want the catfights, they want the type of shit that epitomizes a reality show with a female cast. And this is the exact opposite of that. The show is based on wrestling characters and their personal lives. Key words are wrestling characters. So automatically, regardless of network intention, you can bet your bottom dollar that Total Divas' viewers are wrestling fans.


Now, with declining viewers already and if this show is catered to women, wouldn't that imply women have tuned out already? Or is it the horny males who gave up? And could the overall reason for declining viewers be that viewers don't truly have a reason or any enticement at all to watch this show? It's not must see TV, it's not anything you'll cancel your Sunday night line up for. It's simply a cast of wrestling characters who don't have anything else to do and in the essence of all reality shows, are placed in certain situations that make the show seem "real", when it's anything but.



So, yeah, like I originally said, it will be nothing more than a continuance of what the Divas are doing on WWE TV. Because if you're a non wrestling fan and expected to watch this show, what's the draw to watch something involving characters you likely don't know, nor do you give a fuck about? And if you're the producers, the selling point isn't the personal lives of 7 random bitches, it's the "personal lives" of 7 wrestlers/aspiring wrestlers. Because that's the only way you'll know any of them, if you watch wrestling. So the only hope for this show is to attract female, non wrestling fans and judging by how many households change the channel once the Kardashians goes off, the saving grace is those actual wrestling fans, with a large percentage being, wait for it, horny males.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Green Light said:


> I bet Jaret did it. He obviously always wanted to destroy Nattie's pussy.


I'm rolling here! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why Have Total Divas Ratings Taken A Dive?*



Roger Rabbit said:


> Last 3 episodes only got around 1mil while the first 6 got around 1.5 mil (that's a 33% decrease which is huge). Any guessed reason(s) for the dip?


Partly the NFL. The main reason is it didnt have a new Kardashians to give it a huge lead-in.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

JoJo seems entitled. She needs to go!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The previews for the new episodes in November intrigued me. It showed Bryan being told of his new responsibilities after he beat Cena. So Total Divas are acknowledging him as the top face. This will seem dated by November. I wonder, if to keep synergy between this show and Raw, Bryan will have the title back in November. Probably not, but if he does the preview could be considered as a sort of a spoiler. I also could be reading way too much into this.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What WWE reality show interested you guys more: Tough Enough or Total Divas?


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Total SLuts


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

This show definitely makes the Divas division WWE presents us a lot more interesting. Too bad they aren't able to tie the two together better.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I definitely see Eva lasting while JoJo getting released within a year.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

#Mark said:


> What WWE reality show interested you guys more: Tough Enough or Total Divas?


That's a hard one. I'll have to go with Total Divas.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

jojo cant be successful in the wwe just for her singing she needs to be really good in the ring if she wants to be in the wwe for a long time 

natalya seems like a really sweet person and she's so good in the ring for a diva she should definetly win the diva's title a few times before she's done and maybe even take part in a singles competition in mania


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

The sweet innocent girl that I thought I'd like the most, JoJo is the one I ended up liking the least for being incredibly childish. Despite the stigmas that most reality tv shows have, I quite liked Total Divas and I can't wait until it returns. I do however hope that next season (I know it's midseason now) that they introduce new rookies. Or at least one more. It'd keep the show fresh and honestly not every Total Divas rookie will make it. Eva Marie can make it on looks alone, but JoJo is going to be released.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

#Mark said:


> What WWE reality show interested you guys more: Tough Enough or Total Divas?


Well considering I didn't watch one episode of Tough Enough, Total Divas.



Dunmer said:


> I definitely see Eva lasting while JoJo getting released within a year.


Hopefully.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

is jojo really that bad ? iv'e watched most of td just haven't got round to watching the last 2 eps yet but i'm hearing she acts very childish etc and even eva starts to get annoyed with her.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Total Divas > Tough Enough. Thought the first season was pretty decent but never really watched it regular for the following seasons. Gave us one of the GOAT moments though:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forget about the old Tough Enough. I watched a bit of that in 2004/2005 back when guys like Miz, Morrison and Ryback were constants on it. 

But I've never watched one episode of the season a few years ago when that guy Andy Leavine won it and then he got released almost instantly lol.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> is jojo really that bad ? iv'e watched most of td just haven't got round to watching the last 2 eps yet but i'm hearing she acts very childish etc and even eva starts to get annoyed with her.


Then you should watch the last two episodes because she turns into an annoying, childish, jealous, immature little bitch who shouldn't be in the business.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i can see eva marie eventually becoming mainstream, ala stacy keibler


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

you know the NXT girls.....I find Bayley's character more annoying than Jojo.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

rybacker said:


> jojo cant be successful in the wwe just for her singing she needs to be really good in the ring if she wants to be in the wwe for a long time
> 
> natalya seems like a really sweet person and she's so good in the ring for a diva she should definetly win the diva's title a few times before she's done and maybe even take part in a singles competition in mania


*No, Natalya sucks at anything other than in-ring work. She's been horrible on Raw and Smackdown the last few weeks. AJ should hold onto the title until the WWE decides to cut every current diva on the main roster besides Naomi, who is the only one that shows any potential whatsoever, and bring up the NXT Divas.
*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Forget about the old Tough Enough. I watched a bit of that in 2004/2005 back when guys like Miz, Morrison and Ryback were constants on it.
> 
> But I've never watched one episode of the season a few years ago when that guy Andy Leavine won it and then he got released almost instantly lol.
> 
> ...


thanks iv'e been putting off watching the last 2 eps thinking that they would be boring but i'll definitely give them a watch now, from reading this thread it seems as though people are starting to like eva more as well which surprises me.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

I like jojo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *No, Natalya sucks at anything other than in-ring work. She's been horrible on Raw and Smackdown the last few weeks. AJ should hold onto the title until the WWE decides to cut every current diva on the main roster besides Naomi, who is the only one that shows any potential whatsoever, and bring up the NXT Divas.
> *


I agree that Natalya sucks at everything other than in-ring work, Natalya's boring as hell and she's shows zero personality on Total Divas. I'd take AJ as champ over her any day, and I don't care for AJ at all. 

Noami however isn't anything special at all and is vastly overrated on here.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> thanks iv'e been putting off watching the last 2 eps thinking that they would be boring but i'll definitely give them a watch now, from reading this thread it seems as though people are starting to like eva more as well which surprises me.


Last two episodes were ok, and with the season over now and no more episodes until November you might as well watch them. I like Eva, not sure about others. People thinking she'll succeed over JoJo doesn't mean they like her, they're just being realistic. Eva has the marketable diva looks that WWE likes and she could be around a while, while JoJo is too young and immature and isn't cut out for the business yet.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I agree that Natalya sucks at everything other than in-ring work, Natalya's boring as hell and she's shows zero personality on Total Divas. I'd take AJ as champ over her any day, and I don't care for AJ at all.
> 
> Noami however isn't anything special at all and is vastly overrated on here.
> 
> ...


yeah that's true, i'm still kinda 50 50 on eva but you can tell she's the perfect marketable diva and she does stand out. she could be pretty decent once she's been properly trained up while jojo seems kind of bland to me... she doesn't seem to fit in much from the eps iv'e seen so far and i kind of wonder why she's there.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I agree that Natalya sucks at everything other than in-ring work, Natalya's boring as hell and she's shows zero personality on Total Divas. I'd take AJ as champ over her any day, and I don't care for AJ at all.
> 
> Noami however isn't anything special at all and is vastly overrated on here.
> 
> ...


*Yeah, Naomi is overrated, but she's got potential. What she does with that potential is what I'll base my opinion on. Until then, she's just an athletic Diva that can do some cool moves.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, Naomi is overrated, but she's got potential. What she does with that potential is what I'll base my opinion on. Until then, she's just an athletic Diva that can do some cool moves.*


Noami's shown to have some passion for the business, which is good, but potential? Eh, we'll see. She has more potential than someone like Cameron who's utterly terrible, but that's not saying much. She's still relativity new to the business and green, just because she can do a flashy move or two and is athletic doesn't make her a good worker, and lots of people on this site seem to think she's a good worker, when she isn't yet. She's average at best by divas standards, but there's definitely room for improvement. Giving Noami in-ring time with other, more experienced divas is helping her and the position she's in now is much better for her career than when she was just a silly dancer for Brodus Clay.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So I gave in and watched total divas all the way through and am embarrassed to say I was pretty entertained by it. I was surprised by my reaction to some of the divas but some were exactly how I expected.

Nikki: Was pretty much how I expected but a little toned down. She wasn't as bad as I expected her to be and did show some good sides to her. But yeah, she does have that stuck up bitchy side to her that I expected.

Brie: Heard that she was cool but was like I'll wait and see. She actually turned out to be my favourite on the show. Seems real down to earth and super nice when she's not around Nikki. Like even someone I'd like to hang out with. Her and Bryan are awesome together and the Brie Mode part of the las vegas party was hilarious, one of my favourite parts of the show.

Ariane: Was exactly how I expected and was my joint least favourite. Bitch is super annoying and thinks she knows what she's doing when she really doesn't have a fucking clue. Wanted to punch her face in.

Trinity: Second fave on the show and pretty much how I expected. Super cool chick overall, very straight and no bullshit which is what I liked as well. Seems super fun too, someone I'd like to hang out with too.

Natalya: Pretty much how I expected but there were times I was annoyed by her. The stuff with Jerrad was utterly ridiculous and made Nattie look like a complete idiot. Felt super bad for TJ because of the situation Nattie put herself in. Completely unnecessary. Were also times where I felt Nattie was a bit selfish but on the whole she was cool.

Eva: The two new ones were the ones that surprised me the most in terms of how I reacted to them. I expected to like JoJo a lot and hate Eva Marie from what I've seen from both on TV. Couldn't be any more different. At the start I did feel like Eva was a little stuck up and she was stupid in the first two episodes trying to take a shortcut to get ahead but she learnt her lesson real quick. As the series went on I warmed up to her and by the ending two episodes I actually started to like her. She definitely has the biggest upside out of her and JoJo.

JoJo: Biggest surprise of all. I absolutely cannot stand this girl and I honestly think it's a maturity issue. Starting with the "love of my life" bullshit with a guy who won't be happy for her and let her live her dream and not even making any attempt to make it work. Bitch please, you're 19, you're younger than me and you have a chance that one in several million get. So once that debacle is out of the way she tries it with Justin Gabriel and falls head over heels for him and yet we can see a mile away how its going to turn out and then she's mad at Justin? Bitch please, again you're 19. He ain't gonna wanna do anything serious with you. So okay at this point I'm like alright she's young, we're all stupid at one point and maybe it's just a phase she needs to go through but then the little brat can't even be happy for her supposed friend Eva for the opportunities she's getting and acts like a complete crybaby about it by sulking and pulling faces. Eva bless her is trying to figure out what's wrong with this girl and get her to talk but again she's acting like a stuck up bitch. In the end I don't blame Eva for not taking any shit anymore by the end of it. My perception of JoJo has completely changed and I honestly don't think she's ready from a maturity aspect to be in the position she's in. Hopefully it is just a maturity thing and she grows up in a few years.

Other people involved: Love Bryan and Cena, both funny as hell and both seem like genuine great guys like I expected. 

That Jerrad is a dickhead and clearly has oneitius issues with Nattie. That shit is acceptable when you're a teenager and barely passable when you are in your early 20's like me but when you're a fucking adult in your late 20's or 30's or whatever your age is and you haven't even been in a relationship with the girl then you need to seriously get it together and move the fuck on. Guy is still trying to cause problems and get Nattie to break up with TJ so he can get with her on the fucking after party show! Seriously, man up and move the fuck on.

Vincent....uggh what a douchebag, guy makes such an ass of himself and at one point was really trying to force Ariane through with the wedding shit and kept going on and on. Also his shit about not getting invited to parties to do with WWE personnel. It's with work colleagues! You have no fucking business being there! It's clear that him and Arianne are perfect for each other.

Jon....didn't like him at first and it felt like he was being an unnecessary douchebag about the engagement ring and the wedding plans shit. Maybe it's just me not being very traditional but I didn't understand why he made such a huge deal about it. Trinity didn't wear the ring all the time for the right reasons so I didn't get it. Then he kept going on about commitment all the time and threw little hissy fits. But once that shit was done, he seemed like a pretty cool guy.

I think those were the main people....there were others that popped on but weren't really on enough or didn't do enough for me to want to talk about them. I would have loved if Kaitlyn, Layla and especially AJ if they were on this thing but especially Kaitlyn and AJ don't seem the type of people who would want anything to do with it and I respect the hell out of them for that. I'm kinda surprised Layla isn't on it though....guessing she probably rejected too which is understandable.

Anyway really late post but I was never really planning to watch it but I got bored yesterday and decided what the hell and to see what sort of a train wreck it was.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie won't be a diva much longer, her and Bryan are getting married next year and she wants to start a family. Nikki will follow suit because their gimmicks need one another. Ariane will probably end up marrying Vincent and will go away, and Trinity will as well because she's marrying Jon. So then there you go, the Divas division will thin out and give new girls a chance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait for it's return. :mark:


----------

